# Burson Soloist 3X Grand Tourer Head Amp/Pre Amp w/Sub out - 10W XLR



## The Hawk (Oct 26, 2021)

Didn't see anything posted about this new, powerful, fan cooled amplifier Burson recently added to their Reference Series line up:

$2499 USD

https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/soloist-3x-grand-tourer/


----------



## rmsanger (Sep 20, 2021)

Lol I was just going to post this email update in the soloist thread.  Wonder if Burson offers a trade in program?


----------



## normie610

I’ve just received an email from Burson announcing this product. It’s very powerful and there’s a subwoofer out too for those who want to pair headphones with sub.


----------



## aaf evo

Hmmm, ships early November. Not sure I can wait that long for an amp for the Susvara. 😭


----------



## normie610

aaf evo said:


> Hmmm, ships early November. Not sure I can wait that long for an amp for the Susvara. 😭


Whoa that’s still 6 weeks away. Patience is a virtue my padawan 😁


----------



## rmsanger

This vs Volot vs the coming totl hp amp from Holo audio is going to be very interesting for those of us with sub niimbus budget.


----------



## aaf evo

normie610 said:


> Whoa that’s still 6 weeks away. Patience is a virtue my padawan 😁



What is patience?


----------



## normie610

aaf evo said:


> What is patience?


Well you know, patience is when Susvara is about to arrive and you don’t have the amp yet 😜


----------



## Womaz

No usb though ?


----------



## normie610

Womaz said:


> No usb though ?


It’s an amp not dac/amp


----------



## Pashmeister

This is very attractive to me. I currently have the OG Burson Timekeeper and I love the power and sound when driving the Susvara and TC. I've been waiting for the pure power amp version of the Timekeeper 3 for an update but all things point to the Soloist being better and more specialized for my use case. The fact that it has a sub out will open me up to a new headphone experience which is quite exciting. I have this and the Ferrum Oor in my shortlist.


----------



## rmsanger

I emailed burson to compare the GT vs. XP in terms of SQ performance; I also asked about the differences in power supplies (I was interested in the PS upgrade on XP).  Here is there response:


> Thank you for your email and for your interest in our Soloist 3X Grand Tourer.
> 
> The Soloist 3X GT has a high output and its power supplies are tuned to about 10 times harder than the Soloist 3XP
> 
> ...


----------



## Malevolent

Woah, this came right out of left field.

I wonder how the Grand Tourer will stack up against the Soloist 3X Performance. I purchased the latter about a month back, and I've been a very happy camper since. Still, the new Soloist looks like an upgrade on all fronts.

Count me amongst the highly intrigued!


----------



## aaf evo

If you pre order from Burson you get 10% off and a free Cool Stand


----------



## rmsanger (Sep 20, 2021)

I’m also interested in the sub out functionality as a practical use application.  I’ve heard of Raal SR1A owners using a sub while listening due to its bass roll off.  I’ve not heard of susvara, HE6, TC owners using a sub but could be an interesting concept.  Even though the gt is a power upgrade it still won’t drive the SR1a which needs 100 watts at 8 ohms.


Its also helpful for those of us using active monitors in our listening space that want to add a sub.


----------



## Tachyon88

This is pretty slick. I would love a class D AIO version of this. I wonder what RPM that exhaust fan settles on ?

Whoever ends up buying this, you should pair your HP with the SVS pb-16 ultra subwoofer !!


----------



## Pashmeister

Tachyon88 said:


> This is pretty slick. I would love a class D AIO version of this. I wonder what RPM that exhaust fan settles on ?
> 
> Whoever ends up buying this, you should pair your HP with the SVS pb-16 ultra subwoofer !!


This is a whole new Rabbit hole that I’m afraid to fall into. I’ve got a humble Presonus Sub8 that hopefully will be enough! I don’t wanna be disturbing the neighbors anyway.


----------



## rmsanger

Per Burson:

The power supply included in our Soloist 3X Grand Tourist is a standard 24V/5A power supply.  

We don't have a "Super Charger" for the GT at the moment but it is on our to-do list.  But even with the standards 24/5A PSU, the GT is many times better than even the Soloist 3X-P. : )


----------



## DarKu

Hey guys,
It seems that Soloist 3 GT will consume exactly as much power as their Timekeeper 3i integrated amplifier. Draining 120W from the wall for a headphone amp only unit is *a whole lot*, considering that most Class-A amps are draining somwhere between 10 and 70W. GT seems to work in a much deeper Class-A, outputing a higher current and tensioning the headphone drivers at all times. Hitting a much higher output power wasn't one of their goals, it's about the fully tuned-up MCPS and what it does to the sound. 
A much lower channel crosstalk will be improving its soundstaging capabilites and that's why GT will be a very different animal to what they've done before. 
I'm quite excited in trying it with demanding headphones as Susvara and LCD-5, will see how it stacks up with the rest of the amps  like Volot and Ferrum OOR + Hypsos.


----------



## Pashmeister

DarKu said:


> Hey guys,
> It seems that Soloist 3 GT will consume exactly as much power as their Timekeeper 3i integrated amplifier. Draining 120W from the wall for a headphone amp only unit is *a whole lot*, considering that most Class-A amps are draining somwhere between 10 and 70W. GT seems to work in a much deeper Class-A, outputing a higher current and tensioning the headphone drivers at all times. Hitting a much higher output power wasn't one of their goals, it's about the fully tuned-up MCPS and what it does to the sound.
> A much lower channel crosstalk will be improving its soundstaging capabilites and that's why GT will be a very different animal to what they've done before.
> I'm quite excited in trying it with demanding headphones as Susvara and LCD-5, will see how it stacks up with the rest of the amps  like Volot and Ferrum OOR + Hypsos.


I look forward to your review mate. I probably won’t wait for the review though, and get it already, so I can take advantage of the pre-order discount with freebie, and the fact that the device is in limited production only.


----------



## Pashmeister

Aaaaaaannnnddd I have pre-ordered. It’s waiting time now  

I am a fan of driving my TC and Susvara out of the OG Burson Timekeeper so it only make sense for me to get a Soloist GT.


----------



## ruffandruff

rmsanger said:


> Per Burson:
> 
> The power supply included in our Soloist 3X Grand Tourist is a standard 24V/5A power supply.
> 
> We don't have a "Super Charger" for the GT at the moment but it is on our to-do list.  But even with the standards 24/5A PSU, the GT is many times better than even the Soloist 3X-P. : )


What do they mean by a "super charger"?  Doesn't the gt going to have a larger power supply than 3xp already.


----------



## The Hawk (Sep 23, 2021)

ruffandruff said:


> What do they mean by a "super charger"?  Doesn't the gt going to have a larger power supply than 3xp already.


Super Charger is their upgraded PSU. It doesn’t have more power output than the standard 24v PSU. What it does have is several component upgrades that help improve dynamics and other sonic characteristics. Although the new GT uses a 24v PSU like previous Burson products, it uses a 5amp version as opposed to 3amp. The current Super Charger is only available in 3amp

https://www.bursonaudio.com/product/super-charger-3a/


----------



## DarKu

A beefed-up Über-Super-Charger will be releasing at a later date, specifically made for the Timekeeper 3i and GT


----------



## Slim1970

I’m so curious about this amp. I am a huge fan of Burson Audio. I’ve owned a number of their products in my journey. Starting with the Conductor CV2+. Then moving on to the Conductor 3X Reference. Then more recently the Soloist 3XP. All were superb, highly resolving, and spacious sounding.

What I thought was missing from the 3XR and Soloist was some body, weight and musicality compared to the older CV2+. I do get that the evolution of sound Burson was going for in the newer products. I‘m glad they still offer you a chance to get the older house with the V6 Classic op-amps. if I do decide to get this amp I may pick up a set. 

With the release of the Soloist 3X GT it may be time to move on from my Burson Timekeeper power amp. What Burson has produced in the Soloist 3X GT is amazing. Even though I have a couple of great amps already in the Formula S with Powerman and GS-X MK2 I really want this amp.


----------



## Pashmeister

DarKu said:


> A beefed-up Über-Super-Charger will be releasing at a later date, specifically made for the Timekeeper 3i and GT


It’s great that the new amps (e.g ferrum hypsos + oor)  have special in-house PSUs being designed specifically for their devices. It’s exciting to see many developments happening with the goal to really eek out the best sq they can provide.


Slim1970 said:


> I’m so curious about this amp. I am a huge fan of Burson Audio. I’ve owned a number of their products in my journey. Starting with the Conductor CV2+. Then moving on to the Conductor 3X Reference. Then more recently the Soloist 3XP. All were superb, highly resolving, and spacious sounding.
> 
> What I thought was missing from the 3XR and Soloist was some body, weight and musicality compared to the older CV2+. I do get that the evolution of sound Burson was going for in the newer products. I‘m glad they still offer you a chance to get the older house with the V6 Classic op-amps. if I do decide to get this amp I may pick up a set.
> 
> With the release of the Soloist 3X GT it may be time to move on from my Burson Timekeeper power amp. What Burson has produced in the Soloist 3X GT is amazing. Even though I have a couple of great amps already in the Formula S with Powerman and GS-X MK2 I really want this amp.


Go for it 😈


----------



## Slim1970

Pashmeister said:


> It’s great that the new amps (e.g ferrum hypsos + oor)  have special in-house PSUs being designed specifically for their devices. It’s exciting to see many developments happening with the goal to really eek out the best sq they can provide.
> 
> Go for it 😈


You will have to let me know how the the Soloist 3X GT compares. I'm dying to know it this will be an upgrade to the Timekeepers sound.


----------



## akqrate

Preordered as I was told by Burson that these are looking like they’re going to be in short supply. I live in Melbourne so nothing beats peace of mind if something was to break, considering the impressive power levels this is putting out. Hoping this drives the Susvara well!


----------



## Pashmeister

akqrate said:


> Preordered as I was told by Burson that these are looking like they’re going to be in short supply. I live in Melbourne so nothing beats peace of mind if something was to break, considering the impressive power levels this is putting out. Hoping this drives the Susvara well!


I wish I was already an audiophile when I was still flying to Melbourne regularly for work. You’ll probably be one of the first to receive their pre-order; we look forward to your thoughts!


----------



## StevenR296 (Sep 30, 2021)

I've had my Burson Soloist 3X Performance for hmm maybe 2 weeks? And I just pre-ordered the GT, lol. I LOVE my Soloist. I thought it would be my endgame, but I've come to a personal conclusion only a new and improved Soloist could dethrown it for me. So here we are. Gotta love the timing. The pre-order savings as well as the extra thrown-in features like Headphone+Sub and Crossfeed sound fun to experiment with and drew me in for sure. The overall enhancements make me think this will be my endgame for real this time, after jumps from a Schiit IEMagni to Vali 2+ to Jotunhein 2 to the Soloist with the Super Charger. A Quicksilver Tube Amp is also on its way as a Tube Compliment for the Soloist.

While every jump up has been welcomed and positive, moving to the Soloist was the most substantial jump in sound quality and musical engagement. Everything sounds more life-like. I wish I could truly compare differences between the P and the GT ahead of ordering (DAC is a Bifrost 2, headphones are HD800S/Vérité Open and Closed), but I have a hunch it will be even more engaging. Also, why am I so excited for the crossfeed feature? I don't see myself upgrading any equipment for a long time (starting now 😅).


----------



## rmsanger (Sep 30, 2021)

I’m still skeptical on headphone + sub with the exception of ribbon driver headphones like Raal SR1a and Audeze LCD-R.  But those need more power line estats or speaker amp so this won’t work.  Not sure about a susvara or phi tc + sub experience.


----------



## MichalZZZZ

I have Audeze LCD3, Meze Empyrean, ZMF Verite Closed and I also ordered Verite Open and Abyss 1266 Phi TC. Do you think this Burson is a good idea for Abyss?


----------



## Pashmeister

MichalZZZZ said:


> I have Audeze LCD3, Meze Empyrean, ZMF Verite Closed and I also ordered Verite Open and Abyss 1266 Phi TC. Do you think this Burson is a good idea for Abyss?


We’re all still speculating but my guess is yes. Will use it for Susvara and TC.


----------



## Pashmeister

rmsanger said:


> I’m still skeptical on headphone + sub with the exception of ribbon driver headphones like Raal SR1a and Audeze LCD-R.  But those need more power line estats or speaker amp so this won’t work.  Not sure about a susvara or phi tc + sub experience.


sus with sub might be a revelation. Tc maybe not as much?


----------



## UntilThen

I need to have a listen to this.


----------



## MichalZZZZ

I have a huge dilemma whether to order a Burson GT or wait and buy a Niimbus US5. I must admit that I really like Burson's design.


----------



## Womaz

I have the Conductor 3XReference and have recently upgraded my headphones to the 1266 TC and I am thinking of going to a separate DAC/amp system so this Grand Tourer really has my interest. Looking forward to hearing some peoples impressions.


----------



## UntilThen

Slim1970 said:


> I’m so curious about this amp. I am a huge fan of Burson Audio. I’ve owned a number of their products in my journey. Starting with the Conductor CV2+. Then moving on to the Conductor 3X Reference. Then more recently the Soloist 3XP. All were superb, highly resolving, and spacious sounding.
> 
> What I thought was missing from the 3XR and Soloist was some body, weight and musicality compared to the older CV2+. I do get that the evolution of sound Burson was going for in the newer products. I‘m glad they still offer you a chance to get the older house with the V6 Classic op-amps. if I do decide to get this amp I may pick up a set.
> 
> With the release of the Soloist 3X GT it may be time to move on from my Burson Timekeeper power amp. What Burson has produced in the Soloist 3X GT is amazing. Even though I have a couple of great amps already in the Formula S with Powerman and GS-X MK2 I really want this amp.



I had the Conductor CV2+ before too but this GT has me intrigued even though I've gone full throttle on tube amps.


----------



## Womaz

Please forgive me if this is a stupid question, this bit about a subwoofer? I dont get it. So it is going to try and give you the feeling of a subwoofer in the sound you hear from your headphone? Surely thats bloody difficult to do


----------



## akqrate

No it allows you to attach a subwoofer while you listen to headphones.


----------



## Womaz

This unit hits the streets very soon I think , I am so looking forward to hearing peoples views on this amp.
Right now I think I am leaning towards the Burson Soloist GT. I love the sound I get from my current Conductor 3X Reference so this would likely be an upgrade to that without a lot of risk.
I would of course need a DAC to go with it as I would be trading my 3XR in so I will have to wait till the funds are available for both or get by with a cheap DAC for now.


----------



## kahkityoong

akqrate said:


> No it allows you to attach a subwoofer while you listen to headphones.


Sounds gimmicky


----------



## kahkityoong

MichalZZZZ said:


> I have a huge dilemma whether to order a Burson GT or wait and buy a Niimbus US5. I must admit that I really like Burson's design.


Me too. Although the two are not within the same league in terms of price.


----------



## rmsanger

kahkityoong said:


> Me too. Although the two are not within the same league in terms of price.



The correct answer is patience.. Once Jay Soulsik, Sandu, and Lachlan get there hands on it you'll get the appropriate feedback you need.   On the Niimbus side it's pretty much the standard for solid state performance but it lacks a bit of soul and warmth per feedback as it's certainly not in the same vane as the V281.  Soloist 3GT will eventually have a power supply upgrade and you can roll op amps to get the signature you prefer.  Still for $2500 I wouldn't expect the technical performance of Niimbus but perhaps it will be more "fun".


----------



## rmsanger

kahkityoong said:


> Sounds gimmicky



Possibly although SR1A ribbon hp + sub is a real thing with many people going this route.  Not sure it makes sense with planars but it could be fun if you want to feel the impact of bass.  Who knows it may add something ...


----------



## Pashmeister

rmsanger said:


> Possibly although SR1A ribbon hp + sub is a real thing with many people going this route.  Not sure it makes sense with planars but it could be fun if you want to feel the impact of bass.  Who knows it may add something ...


My tube preamp has dual RCA output so I am able to listen to Susvara + a Presonus Sub8 subwoofer which normally is just part of the near-field listening set up. It’s a reaaaaaally cool experience which will eventually get picked up  as more people gain access to this type of functionality. Never under-estimate the capability of audiophile hype and novel audio experiences 😂


----------



## Womaz

Does anyone have their Soloist GT yet? Eagerly awaiting some impressions and reviews.


----------



## qsk78

You guys can pre-order, at least. I can not do it with a local dealer yet, they say soooon)


----------



## rmsanger

Womaz said:


> Does anyone have their Soloist GT yet? Eagerly awaiting some impressions and reviews.


Doesn’t it ship in November?

sandu And Lachlan both confirmed they will be getting units for review but not confirmed the timing.


----------



## yolosauce

My dealer said late October but I'm betting on early November


----------



## qsk78




----------



## kahkityoong

qsk78 said:


>



That’s quite a bombastic advert lol


----------



## Alcophone

qsk78 said:


>



Bonus points for Honest Trailers guy's voice and using a Noctua fan!
Disagree about the best sounding opamps in the world part, but since they are swappable, I can overlook that part. 
Definitely curious about this one...


----------



## akqrate

Lachy (Passion for Sound) has posted a teaser for it too … keen to hear what this sounds like!


----------



## Pashmeister

akqrate said:


> Lachy (Passion for Sound) has posted a teaser for it too … keen to hear what this sounds like!


has Lachlan posted similar teasers for other products he reviewed? I’m not sure; if not, then just the fact of having such a teaser means Lachlan is excited with the product’s performance and that this bodes well for the GT. *wishful thinking*


----------



## akqrate

He hasn’t done this before and yeah he’s excited — even in the comments.


----------



## Pashmeister

Alcophone said:


> Bonus points for Honest Trailers guy's voice and using a Noctua fan!
> Disagree about the best sounding opamps in the world part, but since they are swappable, I can overlook that part.
> Definitely curious about this one...


I am a bit disappointed that the narrator did not have an Aussie accent tbh. They should have gotten someone who sounds like a Hemsworth methinks! 😂


----------



## Pashmeister

akqrate said:


> He hasn’t done this before and yeah he’s excited — even in the comments.


Oh I missed reading the comments. I am now super excited to receive mine. Out or all the new amps (Volot, Oor-Hysos, GT), it’s the GT I was confident to pre-order blindly.


----------



## rmsanger (Oct 21, 2021)

Pashmeister said:


> I am a bit disappointed that the narrator did not have an Aussie accent tbh. They should have gotten someone who sounds like a Hemsworth methinks! 😂


That why Lachlan has it first he’ll give it a proper review.

im Still nervous about the fan as a failure point.  Also usually the big boy amps that produce this much power don’t have fans but the orhers Have much Better isolation.  If you look at the volot or wells audio stuff there are crazy internal heat shield as what GoldenSound will call Galvanic isolation.


----------



## Alcophone

rmsanger said:


> im Still nervous about the fan as a failure point.


Since it's Noctua, I'm less worried. Highly regarded as CPU or case fans in the PC world.



rmsanger said:


> Also usually the big boy amps that produce this much power don’t have fans but the orhers Have much Better isolation.  If you look at the volot or wells audio stuff there are crazy internal heat shield as what GoldenSound will call Galvanic isolation.


Might be to keep the size sane or to allow vertical operation, but it looks packed, I agree.


----------



## rmsanger

Alcophone said:


> Since it's Noctua, I'm less worried. Highly regarded as CPU or case fans in the PC world.
> 
> 
> Might be to keep the size sane or to allow vertical operation, but it looks packed, I agree.


Any fan regaredless of brand will fail at some point 5 years 7 years maybe 10.  But will you know when it fails if silent and when it does Will it turn the amp into a doorstop from heat issues.  Just concerns in my mind at this point.


----------



## Alcophone (Oct 21, 2021)

rmsanger said:


> Any fan regaredless of brand will fail at some point 5 years 7 years maybe 10.  But will you know when it fails if silent and when it does Will it turn the amp into a doorstop from heat issues.  Just concerns in my mind at this point.


It's a fair question. I hope it has overheating protection just like some (or many?) speaker amps have, just in case.

The $25 fan itself should be easy to replace.
https://noctua.at/en/nf-a12x15-pwm-chromax-black-swap
https://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NF-A12x15-PWM-chromax-Black-swap-120x15mm/dp/B0813X9G8T/

6 years warranty, 150,000 hours MTTF, that's an average of 17 years of continuous operation before it fails, I think.


----------



## Pashmeister

My OG burson timekeeper has a fan. Been using it regularly. It’s almost about 8 or 9 years old. Still sounds phenomenal. I hope the GT will be just as tanky


----------



## alekc

Alcophone said:


> Since it's Noctua, I'm less worried. Highly regarded as CPU or case fans in the PC world.



Just because particular part is highly regarded in different market like PC with very different demands and design requirements does not mean it will make a perfect match in audio world automatically. Both devices are electronics, true but the objectives and design decisions are quite different. For me this looks like a cheap DYI hack just using a bit better component. Don't want to criticize - just sharing my 5 cents from technical perspective. As a rule of a thumb I keep away from all "audiophile" equipment with internal fans. Makes no sense to me. Obviously unless... it sounds so great that I will forget about fan running inside it


----------



## Alcophone

alekc said:


> Just because particular part is highly regarded in different market like PC with very different demands and design requirements does not mean it will make a perfect match in audio world automatically. Both devices are electronics, true but the objectives and design decisions are quite different. For me this looks like a cheap DYI hack just using a bit better component. Don't want to criticize - just sharing my 5 cents from technical perspective.


Interesting take. A gaming PC is a hostile environment with lots of dense, power hungry components and lots of heat generated and Noctua builds the most reliable and quiet fans in the industry, as far as I can tell (I only pay attention every few years when building a new PC).

I would be surprised to find any audio gear with a fan of nearly as high a caliber as that. From what little I've seen, they tend to use cheap, generic fans. So if I got audio gear with a fan (actually, any gear), I'd seek to replace it with a compatible Noctua fan and I'm really impressed (as you can tell) that I don't have to worry about that here at all.

Noctua offers various types of fans for different purposes, I imagine Burson did their homework before picking this particular one. I'm not an expert when it comes to their lineup, though.

Not sure what would be so unique about an amplifier that it requires a novel type of fan. You distribute the heat over a sufficiently large area with heatsinks, then you dissipate it with a fan - done. The unique part would be the airflow and possibly cooler design, not the fan - I think.
Where you do see lots of engineering effort go into fans is, well, computers, specifically laptops and graphics cards because they are incredibly energy dense and space constrained.

I suspect an amp that would probably be fine with passive cooling in the winter is well served with a premium PC case fan like this one.



alekc said:


> As a rule of a thumb I keep away from all "audiophile" equipment with internal fans. Makes no sense to me. Obviously unless... it sounds so great that I will forget about fan running inside it


Yes, a fan certainly raises my eyebrows, this would be my first audio product that has one. But with more power, passive cooling quickly becomes very challenging, requiring lots of metal, increasing the case size and weight and thus the production and distribution cost of the product. If the fan is sufficiently quiet (so that I can't hear it when the amp is idling 2 ft away from me with my headphones off), it could be a viable alternative - time will tell.

I suppose if the fan becomes louder in use that could be a factor with open back headphones and for those who listen when others are around. I look forward to the reviews, I'm sure people will cover it.


----------



## Pashmeister

Lachlan has been firmly in the camp of “all things equal, more power will not yield better SQ or better frequency response”. Based on his responses in the comments in his YT teaser, he will not at all attribute the Susvara’s SQ improvements to the added power at all— he mentions evident sonic improvements, but it will be because of all other changes implemented to the GT version _except _the added power. Guess that’s where it gets controversial with Susvara/TC owners. But regardless, at the end of the day if the SQ improved then it’s a win.


----------



## rmsanger

Review is out


----------



## Gavin C4

In the 2 channel world, any virbration that goes into the analogue section is consider undesirable because these virbration may be ampified by the analogue circuit. With an internal fan, any moving parts will have some sort of movement. Especially in the amp section, it maybe possible that the vibration goes into the music. If adding a fan is such a good choice, then I gues all 2 channel amps that goes up to 500w would add a fan. But none of the ultra high end 2 channel equipments are equiped with a fan. All of the power amps are passive cooling. You either make the case larger with better passive cooling. and Not introduce more vibration into the design.


----------



## rmsanger

*Soloist 3X Grand Tourer world premiere review + 2 days Special Offer*​We thank Lachlan from Passion-For-Sound for his very kind and detailed review of the Soloist 3X Grand Tourer!

He has compared it to several competitions globally, some retailing at 6000USD, others at 3000USD and he concluded by saying,

"To me, sonically, the GT is the best headphone amp I have heard".


*Suprise announcement*​All pre-ordered GTs will start shipping from 10th November, and we will upgrade their power supply units to the Super Charger 5A featured in this review

The SC-5A takes the GT to "Ludicrous Mode"! and we want our most loyal supporters to experience it on day one. : ) 

*Passion-for-Sound 2 days Grand Tourer offer*​For the next two days only, every Soloist 3X GT order will come with a free Cool stand and our upcoming Super Charger 5A.  

The total value for freebies is over 500USD. 

Offer ends 29th October.

*Webshop Link: *https://www.bursonaudio.com/product/soloist-3x-gt/

* This is a direct order offer only.

* Delivery in chronological order.

* You can cancel your order before it ships. Burson will refund the order via Paypal, less 5% transaction fee. (the part that we don't get refunded by Paypal)


----------



## qsk78

I would pre-order it right now but you guys do not ship to Russia, and your local dealer doesn't have the GT even listed on their web site yet... 
And it will be no free cool stand + Super charger with it anyway.

There is no justice in this world...


----------



## Pashmeister

Oh wow I am getting rewarded for blindly preordering back in September. Awesome! Exciting!


----------



## Pashmeister

Gavin C4 said:


> In the 2 channel world, any virbration that goes into the analogue section is consider undesirable because these virbration may be ampified by the analogue circuit. With an internal fan, any moving parts will have some sort of movement. Especially in the amp section, it maybe possible that the vibration goes into the music. If adding a fan is such a good choice, then I gues all 2 channel amps that goes up to 500w would add a fan. But none of the ultra high end 2 channel equipments are equiped with a fan. All of the power amps are passive cooling. You either make the case larger with better passive cooling. and Not introduce more vibration into the design.


i wonder how the sound will differ between a GT  with a fan vs. without (e.g. a GT that uses a massive heatsink instead of a fan). I guess one can quite easily experiment by manually disconnecting the fan and have a comparison of the SQ with and without the vibration from a fan. My guess is there would be no difference. Anyway, I chose the GT over the Volot because of the form factor. I wouldn’t get this GT if it got rid of the fan and became the size of the Volot. 

I can understand that people will have reservations on the GT. I am not one of them, and after Lachlan’s review I’m even more excited and glad I pre-ordered.


----------



## Womaz

I keep thinking I have made my mind up to go for the niimbus us5 pro but then I see that review 😧😧 High praise indeed. As I already have a Burson I kind of know what to expect


----------



## mfgillia

Pashmeister said:


> i wonder how the sound will differ between a GT  with a fan vs. without (e.g. a GT that uses a massive heatsink instead of a fan). I guess one can quite easily experiment by manually disconnecting the fan and have a comparison of the SQ with and without the vibration from a fan. My guess is there would be no difference. Anyway, I chose the GT over the Volot because of the form factor. I wouldn’t get this GT if it got rid of the fan and became the size of the Volot.
> 
> I can understand that people will have reservations on the GT. I am not one of them, and after Lachlan’s review I’m even more excited and glad I pre-ordered.


I'm in the same position considering Volot versus GT since Ferrum ORR seems to have a series of quality control issues and Holo Audio's Bliss not expected until first quarter of 2022 at the earliest. 

Volot seems to have better specs than the GT at a similar price but damn its huge and would take some ingenuity to figure out how to set it up on my desk.


----------



## rmsanger

mfgillia said:


> I'm in the same position considering Volot versus GT since Ferrum ORR seems to have a series of quality control issues and Holo Audio's Bliss not expected until first quarter of 2022 at the earliest.
> 
> Volot seems to have better specs than the GT at a similar price but damn its huge and would take some ingenuity to figure out how to set it up on my desk.


I think at a certain point the “specs” makes less of an impact on sound quality.  Or perhaps we need to start looking at alternative specs and not just watts.


----------



## mfgillia

rmsanger said:


> I think at a certain point the “specs” makes less of an impact on sound quality.  Or perhaps we need to start looking at alternative specs and not just watts.


Agreed - roughly twice the power isn't necessarily relevant especially with the GT pumping out 8 watts into 30Ohms.


----------



## Pashmeister

rmsanger said:


> I think at a certain point the “specs” makes less of an impact on sound quality.  Or perhaps we need to start looking at alternative specs and not just watts.


Depends on the specs for sure. Also, GT is pretty packed with features, connections, etc that would all be useful. SQ is very important and it looks like it is right up there. Can be confident with the quality assurance. Form factor is great. Looks good. Early review is stellar, from a reviewer I respect but don’t always agree with. And if you got it at preorder price that turns out will have free supercharger, that’s one helluva deal. It’s ticking all the boxes and more. So many other good choices other than the GT and the consumers win; at this point it just seems like whether you get a GT, Oor, Volot, Bliss, etc— you’re all good. So long as you receive a functional one with no QA issues!


----------



## Pashmeister

mfgillia said:


> Agreed - roughly twice the power isn't necessarily relevant especially with the GT pumping out 8 watts into 30Ohms.


The Susvara for me is mysterious. On paper, it shouldn’t require so much. But collective ears couldn’t lie— they open up and sing out of speaker amps. The increased bass physicality is not just heard but literally felt on the cheek. I dunno what it is with the drivers that an even more powerful amplifier than what paper specs require is still able to squeeze out more out of the Susvara. I guess that’s why Hifiman created the EF1000 which is more powerful than sensible but is also the best you can hear the Susvara out of. So, as a Susvara owner, I definitely welcome the GT’s power output that’s higher than what seems necessary.


----------



## rmsanger

Pashmeister said:


> Depends on the specs for sure. Also, GT is pretty packed with features, connections, etc that would all be useful. SQ is very important and it looks like it is right up there. Can be confident with the quality assurance. Form factor is great. Looks good. Early review is stellar, from a reviewer I respect but don’t always agree with. And if you got it at preorder price that turns out will have free supercharger, that’s one helluva deal. It’s ticking all the boxes and more. So many other good choices other than the GT and the consumers win; at this point it just seems like whether you get a GT, Oor, Volot, Bliss, etc— you’re all good. So long as you receive a functional one with no QA issues!



My eye test is the Volot looks beefy you see the huge heat sinks, capacitors, and toridials it's quite impressive almost like a TOTL speaker amp.  I know they have had some initial build quality issues, parts/availability issues, initial scrapping of the pre-amp module but from a specs/design perspective it certainly passes the eye test (akin to Wells Headtrip/etc..).

3GT on the other hand doesn't have the same beefy components, doesn't have the huge internal heat sinks, has the fan, doesn't have the isolation like Flux.

Then you have the Niimbus US5 there is somewhere in between in terms of the components but perhaps uses a higher quality of components. 

Anyway at a certain point the watts, frequency response, cross talk , thd , etc.. become far less important than the noise, quality of components, fully balanced topology, etc...

Flux advertised or at least Sandu mentioned the Volot having a "deeper A class" technology which I'm not sure how that is measured or even defined.

The oor from a visual perspective appears to be the least impressive of the bunch.


----------



## yolosauce

Just so I have this correct. The dac gets plugged in like this? Right XLR 1 and left XLR 1?


----------



## akqrate

yolosauce said:


> Just so I have this correct. The dac gets plugged in like this? Right XLR 1 and left XLR 1?


This is correct.


----------



## mfgillia

rmsanger said:


> My eye test is the Volot looks beefy you see the huge heat sinks, capacitors, and toridials it's quite impressive almost like a TOTL speaker amp.  I know they have had some initial build quality issues, parts/availability issues, initial scrapping of the pre-amp module but from a specs/design perspective it certainly passes the eye test (akin to Wells Headtrip/etc..).
> 
> 3GT on the other hand doesn't have the same beefy components, doesn't have the huge internal heat sinks, has the fan, doesn't have the isolation like Flux.
> 
> ...


I think your post just convinced me to wait awhile longer before purchasing a new headphone amp and pass on the GT for now.


----------



## rmsanger

mfgillia said:


> I think your post just convinced me to wait awhile longer before purchasing a new headphone amp and pass on the GT for now.


That wasn’t my desired intent just to show that specs start to become less meaningful at a certain point.  Or at least the common ones that are part of the usual marketing materials.

XI formula S + powerman would be an example addition it appears to be way underpowered on paper but it certainly doesn’t sound that way


----------



## mfgillia (Oct 28, 2021)

rmsanger said:


> That wasn’t my desired intent just to show that specs start to become less meaningful at a certain point.  Or at least the common ones that are part of the usual marketing materials.
> 
> XI formula S + powerman would be an example addition it appears to be way underpowered on paper but it certainly doesn’t sound that way


I wasn't focusing so much on the specs per se but the build quality of those different amps on full display in the pictures. That plus thinking about the additional issues that seem to be piling up with the ORR and potential DC offset issues with Bursons IMHO has the Volot looking more and more attractive.


----------



## XVampireX

mfgillia said:


> I wasn't focusing so much on the specs per se but the build quality of those different amps on full display in the pictures. That plus thinking about the additional issues that seem to be piling up with the ORR and potential DC offset issues with Bursons IMHO has the Volot looking more and more attractive.



Why haven't you pulled the trigger yet?


----------



## Alien2085

XVampireX said:


> Why haven't you pulled the trigger yet?


Maybe he read the Volot forum here 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Fafner

rmsanger said:


> My eye test is the Volot looks beefy you see the huge heat sinks, capacitors, and toridials it's quite impressive almost like a TOTL speaker amp.  I know they have had some initial build quality issues, parts/availability issues, initial scrapping of the pre-amp module but from a specs/design perspective it certainly passes the eye test (akin to Wells Headtrip/etc..).



Not really build quality issues, it looked more like a small design flaw which was then rectified.


----------



## ericx85

Volot not having a pre amp is why I went with the GT 🤷‍♂️ past a certain price point I think it should be a given to have one. Even if its 1/4th the SQ of the headphone out


----------



## XVampireX

ericx85 said:


> Volot not having a pre amp is why I went with the GT 🤷‍♂️ past a certain price point I think it should be a given to have one. Even if its 1/4th the SQ of the headphone out



It's just around the corner.


----------



## jerrytsao (Oct 30, 2021)

Local dealer here in China just informed me 3XGT should arrive in a week time, however I'm having serious trouble making decision between Volot and 3XGT, on paper Volot seems to have 2X power output (16 vs 8 Watts in 32 Ohm), so technically this should be the best headphone amp for Susvara, but 3XGT is much more compact, which suit my needs well when paring with already portable QA390LE...


----------



## tutetibiimperes

Pashmeister said:


> The Susvara for me is mysterious. On paper, it shouldn’t require so much. But collective ears couldn’t lie— they open up and sing out of speaker amps. The increased bass physicality is not just heard but literally felt on the cheek. I dunno what it is with the drivers that an even more powerful amplifier than what paper specs require is still able to squeeze out more out of the Susvara. I guess that’s why Hifiman created the EF1000 which is more powerful than sensible but is also the best you can hear the Susvara out of. So, as a Susvara owner, I definitely welcome the GT’s power output that’s higher than what seems necessary.



I think the difference comes down to power supply and capacitor/power reserves.   

Speaker amps need to be able to deliver more power more quickly than headphone amps typically do, so they have much larger power supplies, capacitors, etc, so that they can motivate a tower with 3 10” woofers to hit a 30hz bass note at 110db at a moment’s notice.  

While headphones use a fraction of the power that speakers do, even exceptionally inefficient headphones like the Susvara, I think they can still take advantage of those deeper current reserves and ability to deliver extra power more quickly.  You may only be using milliwatts the vast majority of the time, but when it comes to bass if the headphone needs a sudden surge of power, a speaker amp or overbuilt headphone amp with a very robust power delivery system can do it better. 

I noticed an increase in bass slam and performance on my HE6se when I upgraded from a Massdrop THX 789 to a Schiit Ragnarok 2.


----------



## Pashmeister

jerrytsao said:


> Local dealer here in China just informed me 3XGT should arrive in a week time, however I'm having serious trouble making decision between Volot and 3XGT, on paper Volot seems to have 2X power output (16 vs 8 Watts in 32 Ohm), so technically this should be the best headphone amp for Susvara, but 3XGT is much more compact, which suit my needs well when paring with already portable QA390LE...


both amps have more than enough for Susvara, I dont think at this level we can say which one is better only from the power output


----------



## greyforest

i heard the upgrade psu will be release with 3gt
is it true？


----------



## jerrytsao (Nov 2, 2021)

I screenshot that offer to the local dealer here in China last Saturday, got an update this morning from him saying AU will send the unit with SuperCharger 5A for free (ETA November 10th) with then pre-order discount offer even though I have yet to place the order!!! So I immediately asked for Taobao link which he says would be sent to me later as an individual item. This is a great way of doing business IMO, and I'm super excited to start new journey with Burson.


----------



## Pashmeister

greyforest said:


> i heard the upgrade psu will be release with 3gt
> is it true？


Got an email from Burson, those who preordered will receive the GT with  free upgraded psu (5A supercharger). I preordered in Sept and they confirmed mine will be shipped with it. They had an offer for GT with free Supercharger from 27-29 October but I dunno if they extended that promo.


----------



## qsk78

Pre-ordered today at a local dealer  
https://patefon.ru/products/burson-soloist-3x-grand-tourer


----------



## m9dlh

Dear All, has anyone received any updates on delivery dates? I ordered one a month ago and cant wait to get it


----------



## Womaz

I cant wait to hear some reviews or first impressions


----------



## qsk78

My local dealer says December but I believe you guys who ordered directly from Burson should get it earlier.


----------



## You Kay

Any first hand impressions of this amp?


----------



## ericx85

Dont think anyone has it yet other than Passion for Sound on youtube


----------



## rmsanger

pretty sure Sandu has one on his way... Jay (soulsik, the next best thing, Iyagi) has confirmed he has received his already as well.

They are the normal reviewers that Burson goes to.


----------



## m9dlh

Thanks guys - I am so excited!!!


----------



## greyforest

i will post a comparison between 3x and 3gt on monday.


----------



## greyforest

Just got the 3gt, did some testing between 3x in headphone amp mode and preamp mode.
I will include some comparison with ferrum oor and gsx mini based on my memory.
I am not the type that do long term comparison , quick ab on the same track at certain selected time point is the method. I believe if you can't hear the difference immediately, it's not there or at least not worth noticing.

PS 1. I use audio quest night owl and adx 5000 bal 
      2.The 5a supercharger psu is exactly the same shape and size of the 3a one but about 20% heavier 
      3.You can't hear the fan at all. It's definitely quieter than my room. 
      4. there is dc offset on start up and shut down of the 3gt. If you are like me connect a pair of active monitor to the 3gt, you gonna hear loud pop on you speak same as 3x. 
      5.the volume knob is still terrible, very easy to misbehave the way you want it to be.
      6.the interface design is unthoughtful. They dedicated one buttons to rotate the screen, which is barely used for any one. If the use this button for crossfeed or just the select button instead of pressing the knob , it would make much more sense..


Ok here is the conclusion , 3gt is transparent, more so than gsx mini, ferrum oor , 3x
About the same level of tt2 but not hugo2 yet. Noise level is significantly lower than 3x and gsx mini on high gain.

Soundstage is very good, with the best depth perception among others. Dynamics is on par with gsx mini

Resolution is very good, detailed and controlled. On the same level of ferrum oor.

Imagining is top tier, better than the others.very vivid and holographic. Corssfeed is done well, you trade a bit of transparency for much better frontal depth. I think it's the best implementation of such feature I be heard so far. Better than Hugo and ifi stuff.

However those improvement is much more obvious in headphone amp mode than preamp mode.

sound wise 3gt is definitely a total headphone amp, however the interface design is flawed. Makes it less ideal and compelling as a top tier product.the dc offset problem is not only annoying but also dangerous for you other equipment, I wish burson would find a way to fix it.

I will keep updating if anything new came up. I am way pass the hype for new gear period of my life.but I am still thrilled for a while with 3gt. 

Thank you for reading this gibberish, if you got any questions I will answer to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Pashmeister

greyforest said:


> Just got the 3gt, did some testing between 3x in headphone amp mode and preamp mode.
> I will include some comparison with ferrum oor and gsx mini based on my memory.
> I am not the type that do long term comparison , quick ab on the same track at certain selected time point is the method. I believe if you can't hear the difference immediately, it's not there or at least not worth noticing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience. It makes me more excited to receive mine. Hope you continue to do so as you have more time with the device. 

Were you able to compare stock PSU vs Supercharger? I’m quite curious how much audible difference the SC makes on an already excellent sounding amp. 

Too bad for the interface design. I probably won’t mind it after a while. If using the remote control instead, will the navigation improve significantly?

For dc offset, Does it mean it would be better to make sure headphones are unplugged before switching the amp on? I’m not familiar with dc offset in general, and what to watch out for.


----------



## qsk78 (Nov 14, 2021)

greyforest said:


> About the same level of tt2 but not hugo2 yet.


Hugo 2? Do you mean anything else?
Hugo 2 is a DAC/amp with a low power output (740mW 32Ω)...it can not drive many headphones properly.


----------



## greyforest

qsk78 said:


> Hugo 2? Do you mean anything else?
> Hugo 2 is a DAC/amp with a low power output (740mW 32Ω)...it can not drive many headphones properly.


Transparency wise personally I think hugo2 is more transparent than tt2.
Given if the headphone is easier to drive.


----------



## greyforest

Pashmeister said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. It makes me more excited to receive mine. Hope you continue to do so as you have more time with the device.
> 
> Were you able to compare stock PSU vs Supercharger? I’m quite curious how much audible difference the SC makes on an already excellent sounding amp.
> 
> ...


Mine does not come with the standard psu. I am intended to try ferrum hypsos with 3gt soon


----------



## qsk78 (Nov 15, 2021)

Do I understand correctly that there is no a headphone power amp mode on the GT?
Can I still control the volume from the DAC anyhow (to bypass the GT volume control)?


----------



## Pashmeister

qsk78 said:


> Do I understand correctly that there is no a headphone power amp mode on the GT?
> Can I still control the volume from the DAC anyhow (to bypass the GT volume control)?


I asked Burson this question directly and this was their response:

_The Soloist 3X GT has no power amp mode as the preamps installed in this unit are far superior to our Soloist 3XP._


----------



## greyforest

qsk78 said:


> Do I understand correctly that there is no a headphone power amp mode on the GT?
> Can I still control the volume from the DAC anyhow (to bypass the GT volume control)?


I don't think gt would need a power amp mode. Sound wise It is already transparent enough.


----------



## qsk78 (Nov 15, 2021)

I think logically they should come up with Composer GT one day


----------



## greyforest

Imagine replace the 6 vivid with sparkos 2590 dual …


----------



## vkenz

seriously we should soon see 6xp line up. at 16watts no fans required.


----------



## rreynolds

normie610 said:


> Well you know, patience is when Susvara is about to arrive and you don’t have the amp yet 😜


I'm literally that person. Have had the Susvara for over 3 weeks and no amp to power it (properly).


----------



## jerrytsao (Nov 16, 2021)

Finally got the package yesterday, these should be the first batch distributed out of HK, and pre-orders in China seem to be the first ones to arrive

Some comparisons with Conductor 3X Reference before it's being sold






Exactly same front








Cooling from the Noctua fan, heat comes out off the backside

Temperature is fine, not too hot after several hours of running








Total package with pre-order bonus, extra V6 Classics are purely provided for testing purpose





New Super Charger 5A, same model number as 3A MCPS-007, looks to be identical in size





Burn-In Mode Activated








Some initial thoughts with Susvara: Compared to the QA390LE, the most obvious improvement comes from the low end, the bass now has more slam and impact, soundstage wise there is more depth, imaging also becomes clearer, more to be discovered after the burn-in period.


----------



## qsk78 (Nov 16, 2021)

jerrytsao said:


> Some comparisons with Conductor 3X Reference before it's being sold


Why don't you keep the Conductor and use it as a pure DAC now?


----------



## jerrytsao (Nov 16, 2021)

qsk78 said:


> Why don't you keep the Conductor and use it as a pure DAC now?


Because C3XR was meant to be temporal stay before 3XGT comes, I'm pursuing the goal of driving Susvara relatively well in a compact and portable way, figured QA390LE being a perfect source & decent DAC paring with 3XGT should do the trick, and it turns out to be the case. I'm also interested in trying R2R DAC (eg: Holo May) just to see how much improvement can be achieved with 3XGT.


----------



## m9dlh

Did people receive a delivery update from Burson or did the item just turn up?


----------



## Pashmeister

m9dlh said:


> Did people receive a delivery update from Burson or did the item just turn up?


I haven’t received an email but according to Burson when I asked, they said:

“We have started shipping out some units and we ship in chronological order as stated on our website.

Once your unit is shipped, You'll receive tracking information through your email.”


----------



## greyforest

after spending 20+ more hours with 3gt i realised that i will probably not trade 3gt with another amp for at least 2 years. 

am i happy with the purchase？ yes and no. 

for the yes part 

1. it is clean and transparent
2. good frontal depth and crossfeed function 
3.holographic in some aspect
4.it came with supercharger psu save me from the anxiety of getting a more expensive psu or powercord.
5.very quiet background even on high gain

for the no part
1.the resolution could be better
2.the soundstage is good but the distribution of sonic energy could be better
3.too much emphasis on the high and low end, leaving the mids sounded slightly hollow. 
4.the improvement  of preamp section of 3gt is not that impressive （compared to 3xp）
5.questionable interface design

but compare to other amps that cost the same or more expensive, 3gt hits the cost-effect sweetspot if there is even one in this hobby. because spending anymore than this will not bring anymore improvement that could justify the cost.

i think 3gt satisfied me with the fantasy of owning a powerful and capable amp that could drive any headphones to its best performance with almost the least cost among other totl amps.

although in reality it is not possible. but 3gt delivered this fantasy mostly, with its special design and decent performance. 
sometimes i think this hobby just like the name of this forum ‘head---fi’ its more about the opnion in your head rather than objective measurements or facts.


----------



## jurumal

greyforest said:


> for the no part
> 1.the resolution could be better
> 2.the soundstage is good but the distribution of sonic energy could be better
> 3.too much emphasis on the high and low end, leaving the mids sounded slightly hollow.


Compared to 3X, does it retain that treble emphasis? Sometimes I’m bothered by the excess energy in the treble with certain snares or hi-hats on the 3X (no MCPS). Also, is the resolution “masked” by a “dryness” to the sound?


----------



## Alcophone

@greyforest How is the fan noise?


----------



## Pashmeister

greyforest said:


> after spending 20+ more hours with 3gt i realised that i will probably not trade 3gt with another amp for at least 2 years.
> 
> am i happy with the purchase？ yes and no.
> 
> ...


Do you mind sharing what your chain is? 

Sounds like the GT is an excellent performer, and can sound better depending on the rest of the chain. 

I wonder if op amp rolling into classics or another would be more to your taste.


----------



## jurumal

That’s exactly what I was thinking as soon as I posted my reply. His experience may be impacted by the chain. I’m particularly curious as to what DAC and cables (USB, ICs).


----------



## greyforest

jurumal said:


> Compared to 3X, does it retain that treble emphasis? Sometimes I’m bothered by the excess energy in the treble with certain snares or hi-hats on the 3X (no MCPS). Also, is the resolution “masked” by a “dryness” to the sound?


Yes, it does have that treble emphasise same as 3x, and it is leaning towards the dryness side of the sound.


----------



## greyforest

Alcophone said:


> @greyforest How is the fan noise?


I only heard the fan in late night, during the daytime it is unnoticeable


----------



## greyforest

Pashmeister said:


> Do you mind sharing what your chain is?
> 
> Sounds like the GT is an excellent performer, and can sound better depending on the rest of the chain.
> 
> I wonder if op amp rolling into classics or another would be more to your taste.


My dac is hibiki sds, streamer is em5 from shanling. Both of them have relative dense mids.
And sds have extreme resolution.


----------



## qsk78 (Nov 16, 2021)

jurumal said:


> Compared to 3X, does it retain that treble emphasis? Sometimes I’m bothered by the excess energy in the treble with certain snares or hi-hats on the 3X (no MCPS). Also, is the resolution “masked” by a “dryness” to the sound?


I don't have any treble emphasis on my Soloist 3XP. This is a question to a DAC or to headphones used with Soloist I think.

Here is a FR curve of my NM-1


Spoiler


----------



## jurumal

qsk78 said:


> I don't have any treble emphasis on my Soloist 3XP. This is a question to a DAC or to headphones used with Soloist I think.


I hate to disappoint you man but I'm kind of an irredeemable cable head. Definitely a possibility my Qutest is the source of the treble emphasis. Either way I'm convinced it's an issue further up the chain.


----------



## Tubewin

greyforest said:


> after spending 20+ more hours with 3gt i realised that i will probably not trade 3gt with another amp for at least 2 years.
> 
> am i happy with the purchase？ yes and no.
> 
> ...


What amp/s did you use before? Is it better than your previous amp? "The resolution could be better"? Dang that doesn't sound good. What headphones did you use? Thanks.


----------



## greyforest

Tubewin said:


> What amp/s did you use before? Is it better than your previous amp? "The resolution could be better"? Dang that doesn't sound good. What headphones did you use? Thanks.


gsx mini and 3xp is my previous amp, 3gt is better overall although not in every regards. resolution is good not the best through. transparency is the best among the others.

about my headphones see another post before


----------



## m9dlh

So I have received a FedEx update that the amp is going to be delivered on Friday. Will try it with my LCD4s and Focal Clears and share my thoughts.


----------



## qsk78

jurumal said:


> I hate to disappoint you man but I'm kind of an irredeemable cable head. Definitely a possibility my Qutest is the source of the treble emphasis. Either way I'm convinced it's an issue further up the chain.


Forgot to mention that both Soloist and Composer are on Super chargers....


----------



## greyforest

Pashmeister said:


> . If using the remote control instead, will the navigation improve significantly?


no the remote is kinda useless, you cannot access option menu with it. the only function is volumes and input selection


----------



## neogeosnk

Does anyone know if the pre-amp can be set for pass-thru instead of volume controlled by the GT?  I want it to just pass the signal to my other amp and not have to use the volume knob for adjustments.  I ordered mine from Bloom audio, they haven't gotten theirs in yet.


----------



## mudnut

m9dlh said:


> Did people receive a delivery update from Burson or did the item just turn up?


I asked Burson last week and was told that they expect to ship all preorders this week and a tracking number will be provided by the shipping hub.

I received the 3XGT today which was a big pleasant surprise, but I did not get any tracking number or shipping notification.


----------



## rreynolds

mudnut said:


> I asked Burson last week and was told that they expect to ship all preorders this week and a tracking number will be provided by the shipping hub.
> 
> I received the 3XGT today which was a big pleasant surprise, but I did not get any tracking number or shipping notification.


I hope this happens to me haha. When did you pre-order yours? Placed mine on Oct. 30th.


----------



## mudnut (Nov 17, 2021)

rreynolds said:


> I hope this happens to me haha. When did you pre-order yours? Placed mine on Oct. 30th.


I ordered it a little earlier than you so you should be getting yours soon.


----------



## Tubewin

greyforest said:


> gsx mini and 3xp is my previous amp, 3gt is better overall although not in every regards. resolution is good not the best through. transparency is the best among the others.
> 
> about my headphones see another post before


I currently have the gs-x mini. I had pre-ordered the Burson Grand Tourer on the 27th. Expecting to receive it soon. Since you have had the gs-x mini, is there anything the mini did better than than the Grand Tourer? Thanks again.


----------



## greyforest

neogeosnk said:


> Does anyone know if the pre-amp can be set for pass-thru instead of volume controlled by the GT?  I want it to just pass the signal to my other amp and not have to use the volume knob for adjustments.  I ordered mine from Bloom audio, they haven't gotten theirs in yet.


It cannot do that


----------



## greyforest

Tubewin said:


> I currently have the gs-x mini. I had pre-ordered the Burson Grand Tourer on the 27th. Expecting to receive it soon. Since you have had the gs-x mini, is there anything the mini did better than than the Grand Tourer? Thanks again.


Both amp is transparent but in slightly different way, while mini have those well defined micro detials, 3gt have more body of the sound. Soundstage wise gsx have better width while 3gt have better depth.


----------



## Pashmeister

mudnut said:


> I asked Burson last week and was told that they expect to ship all preorders this week and a tracking number will be provided by the shipping hub.
> 
> I received the 3XGT today which was a big pleasant surprise, but I did not get any tracking number or shipping notification.


We look forward to your impressions!


----------



## qsk78 (Nov 18, 2021)

Do you guys know if a standard cool stand (with 3 feet) is compatible with the GT (as well as with 3XR, 3R, timekeeper i)?
I see that it can be adjusted to a wider size than the Soloist's width.

To my understanding it will be not a good idea to put anything on top of the GT due to this active cooling "window", right?
Unfortunately, there is no User Manual on the web site yet.


----------



## ericx85

How warm does the gt get compared to the 3xp?


----------



## greyforest

ericx85 said:


> How warm does the gt get compared to the 3xp?


with the fan, the top of the case is not warm at all. the bottom is about the same


----------



## Tubewin

greyforest said:


> Both amp is transparent but in slightly different way, while mini have those well defined micro detials, 3gt have more body of the sound. Soundstage wise gsx have better width while 3gt have better depth.


I can't believe its still so close with the mini. I would have thought that since the original soloist xp compared favorably to the mini, the grand tourer would have noticeably pulled head of the gsx-mini.


----------



## rmsanger

Tubewin said:


> I can't believe its still so close with the mini. I would have thought that since the original soloist xp compared favorably to the mini, the grand tourer would have noticeably pulled head of the gsx-mini.


Do remember at this level of performance we’re in the highly subjective range and there is a steep price to performance curve in terms of incrementality. rolling the op amps and power supply can tweak the sound signature pretty close to the gsx mini.
.


----------



## mudnut

qsk78 said:


> Do you guys know if a standard cool stand (with 3 feet) is compatible with the GT (as well as with 3XR, 3R, timekeeper i)?
> I see that it can be adjusted to a wider size than the Soloist's width.
> 
> To my understanding it will be not a good idea to put anything on top of the GT due to this active cooling "window", right?
> Unfortunately, there is no User Manual on the web site yet.


Not sure about the standard cool stand, I suppose if the width works and you have a relatively undisturbed area so no chance of it getting knocked over since it'll have 25% less support than the large stand, then it should be ok.

I have it standing upright but would also like to know what is the minimum top clearance in case I want to stick it under a monitor stand or in an AV rack.

The manual for the 3XGT can be found in Downloads & Support on Burson's website.


----------



## ericx85

mudnut said:


> I ordered it a little earlier than you so you should be getting yours soon.


Lucky you! I Ordered in september and still havent gotten it


----------



## mudnut (Nov 18, 2021)

ericx85 said:


> Lucky you! I Ordered in september and still havent gotten it



Where are you located and did you order directly from Burson or through a dealer?   I trust Burson is shipping the amp chronologically but the difference might be a day or two (or perhaps mere minutes or hours) since they said they are shipping all preorders the same week.    On the other hand, actually delivery will probably vary greatly depending on destination and with whom the order was placed.


----------



## ericx85 (Nov 18, 2021)

Im in New Jersey, maybe itll randomly show up next week lol, ordered it direct from burson. it could be that they arrive in the us through cali


----------



## qsk78

mudnut said:


> The manual for the 3XGT can be found in Downloads & Support on Burson's website.


Thanks. I overlooked it.


----------



## qsk78 (Nov 18, 2021)

Tubewin said:


> I can't believe its still so close with the mini. I would have thought that since the original soloist xp compared favorably to the mini, the grand tourer would have noticeably pulled head of the gsx-mini.


I personally trust my own ears better and never consider seriously many reviews. We all have different headphones, DACs, streamers...and understanding of the sound quality.
I have the 3XP for a year and I auditioned many other amplifiers including Niimbus US4. The only thing I can say that the 3XP is a solid performer and may be the best from price/performance perspectives. I don't doubt that the GT is better than the 3XP, at least. I'm looking for the 3XP upgrade and not for any other amplifier upgrade.
I would probably go for Niimbus but it is not very attractive price wise. ) I hope that the GT plays in the same league.


----------



## rmsanger

qsk78 said:


> I personally trust my own ears better and never consider seriously many reviews. We all have different headphones, DACs, streamers...and understanding of the sound quality.
> I have the 3XP for a year and I auditioned many other amplifiers including Niimbus US4. The only thing I can say that the 3XP is a solid performer and may be the best from price/performance perspectives. I don't doubt that the GT is better than the 3XP, at least.


did you think the US4 is worth ~ $3k asking price used?  It holds its value well and doesn't pop up much on the classifieds.


----------



## greyforest

Tubewin said:


> I can't believe its still so close with the mini. I would have thought that since the original soloist xp compared favorably to the mini, the grand tourer would have noticeably pulled head of the gsx-mini.


I feel you 
Gsx mini is better than 3x in almost every way. 
It is improvement for 3gt to be close to it. But the part that 3gt did better than mini is much more technically difficult such d the body of sound. 
Some even find topping a30pro to be very close or even out performed 3x. 
This is a man's hobby mainly. That means people who is in the hobby gonna try to compete against each other. Arguing what ever they stand after is the best or superior. Just like arguing if lion could beat tiger or if a samurai would beat a knight when we were kids.

People love to give a set of the order of the things 
It's written in our DNA 

And many companies would exploits such tendency to mark up their prices


----------



## qsk78 (Nov 18, 2021)

rmsanger said:


> did you think the US4 is worth ~ $3k asking price used?  It holds its value well and doesn't pop up much on the classifieds.


I remember I spent about 1 hour with Niimbus at a local dealer. This is a great amplifier but I would not pay that much (for the new one) ) So I hope the GT is close to it.

By the way, The GT price wise is at the level of GX-mini since to bring the gx-mini to my country will cost additional 400-500 USD for shipment and customs fee (15% above 200 euro). They don't have a dealer here who can take care about these additional expenses.
Burson's dealer is in 30 km from my home. It is important from a warranty stand point.


----------



## qsk78

One more question guys (the most important one) - *tonality*. Does the GT have the tonality of the 3XP?


----------



## greyforest

qsk78 said:


> One more question guys (the most important one) - *tonality*. Does the GT have the tonality of the 3XP?


Yep same with silghly recessed mids


----------



## greyforest

qsk78 said:


> I remember I spent about 1 hour with Niimbus at a local dealer. This is a great amplifier but I would not pay that much (for the new one) ) So I hope the GT is close to it.
> 
> By the way, The GT price wise is at the level of GX-mini since to bring the gx-mini to my country will cost additional 400-500 USD for shipment and customs fee (15% above 200 euro). They don't have a dealer here who can take care about these additional expenses.
> Burson's dealer is in 30 km from my home. It is important from a warranty stand point.


In china there are copycat version of us4+ cost only 10% of the price. It's complete replica from chasis to every components.
I ve heard the real one and  copycat one. Same 
People did comparison between the copycat and 3xp, about the same level. I would say about the same too.
Gsx mini is sold about the same price as 3xp+superchager. So my evaluation of their performance is not really biased by price tag.


----------



## jurumal

But does the GT fix the treble glare?


----------



## Pashmeister

jurumal said:


> But does the GT fix the treble glare?


According to PassionforSound’s youtube video review (section on treble comparison vs 3X), it does.


----------



## m9dlh

Well the amp arrive today and I have had it plugged into my Denafrips Pontus 2 and LCD4s for the past 6 hours. It is obviously too early to asses but it is quite a reference tuning with very clear mids and treble but not much propulsion in the bass. Hopefully this will fill out in the next few days.


----------



## jurumal

m9dlh said:


> Well the amp arrive today and I have had it plugged into my Denafrips Pontus 2 and LCD4s for the past 6 hours. It is obviously too early to asses but it is quite a reference tuning with very clear mids and treble but not much propulsion in the bass. Hopefully this will fill out in the next few days.


What other amps do you have for comparison?


----------



## m9dlh

jurumal said:


> What other amps do you have for comparison?


I only have the vivids that came fitted and the test ones that come in the box


----------



## jurumal

Sorry, I meant do you have other headphone amps that you are able to compare the GT to?


----------



## m9dlh

jurumal said:


> Sorry, I meant do you have other headphone amps that you are able to compare the GT to?


I have a Cayin i6 that has a very meaty powerful sound to it that i like a lot. Also, got a FLUX FA12 that is also a more bassy sound.


----------



## Tubewin

m9dlh said:


> I have a Cayin i6 that has a very meaty powerful sound to it that i like a lot. Also, got a FLUX FA12 that is also a more bassy sound.


Man, so far it seems a lot of people have found the GT underwhelming. Mine should be coming in soon... I have the Holo May KTE for the DAC so... we'll see I guess.


----------



## rmsanger

Tubewin said:


> Man, so far it seems a lot of people have found the GT underwhelming. Mine should be coming in soon... I have the Holo May KTE for the DAC so... we'll see I guess.


Notice that those people aren’t using a susvara, 1266 phi tc, or HE6 with these feedback.  IMO to properly test this amp you need power hungry headphones that will show the dynamic prowess. we shall see in due time..


----------



## m9dlh

rmsanger said:


> Notice that those people aren’t using a susvara, 1266 phi tc, or HE6 with these feedback.  IMO to properly test this amp you need power hungry headphones that will show the dynamic prowess. we shall see in due time..


I have no problem with the dynamics but the thin (at present) sound. I dont think that will be be solved by a harder to drive headphone.


----------



## jurumal (Nov 19, 2021)

Tubewin said:


> Man, so far it seems a lot of people have found the GT underwhelming. Mine should be coming in soon... I have the Holo May KTE for the DAC so... we'll see I guess.


I’m very interested in your take once you get to hear it. Spring 3/May is my endgame DAC. Even though it’s not looking good right now, I’m still hoping the GT will be my endgame solid-state.


----------



## rmsanger

m9dlh said:


> I have no problem with the dynamics but the thin (at present) sound. I dont think that will be be solved by a harder to drive headphone.



I would be shocked if the GT is indeed "thin" or at least that become the general consensus.  I have the 3XP  and use the Sparkos op amps with my 1266 Phi TC and the presentation is anything but thin.  Even with the LCDX, LCD3F, OG Clears, and HP3s none sound thin with the 3XP.    I prefer the sparkos to vivid for my tastes but the vivids were not thin in my setup.   It's possible the GT is tuned differently that the XP but we shall see with more owner impressions.

Sandu mentioned the Volot was tuned a bit differently than the FA-10 it didn't quite have as much emphasis on the bass as the cheaper model but it certianly wasn't thin... so it's possible as you go up the ladder these companies go for technical performance and details at the expense of raw punch and dynamics.  I think general feedback on the Niimbus and V590 is a much more neutral signature and sacrificed the punch over the V281.


----------



## qsk78 (Nov 20, 2021)

Reference tuning? Cool, this is what I like! My headphones are not that hard to drive like the 1266 but they do benefit from extra power. 3XP drives them well but I know they can perform even better. We will see.


----------



## ericx85

Which service did you guys in the US receive your GT through? DHL/UPS/FedEx?


----------



## mudnut (Nov 20, 2021)

ericx85 said:


> Which service did you guys in the US receive your GT through? DHL/UPS/FedEx?


Fedex International Priority.


----------



## ericx85

Cool, guess I'll have to keep an eye out. FedEx has a tendency to just leave things at the doorstep here. I'm hoping it wasnt left and stolen while I was at work. Wish Burson would have sent out notifications of shipments.


----------



## Tubewin

m9dlh said:


> Well the amp arrive today and I have had it plugged into my Denafrips Pontus 2 and LCD4s for the past 6 hours. It is obviously too early to asses but it is quite a reference tuning with very clear mids and treble but not much propulsion in the bass. Hopefully this will fill out in the next few days.


What gain setting do you have it on?


----------



## Tubewin (Nov 20, 2021)

rmsanger said:


> Notice that those people aren’t using a susvara, 1266 phi tc, or HE6 with these feedback.  IMO to properly test this amp you need power hungry headphones that will show the dynamic prowess. we shall see in due time..


True, the Holo May puts out 5.8v from XLR, so that could make it sound less thin. I do not have a pair of Susvaras yet. I'll be using Utopias.

If Lachlan from passion for sound used the Chord TT2 as the DAC, it could explain why he didn't find it thin. the Chord TT2 puts out a line level voltage of 5v through the XLR's.


----------



## rreynolds

ericx85 said:


> Cool, guess I'll have to keep an eye out. FedEx has a tendency to just leave things at the doorstep here. I'm hoping it wasnt left and stolen while I was at work. Wish Burson would have sent out notifications of shipments.


This is what I’m precisely afraid of. Pre-ordered at the same time others did, & still haven’t received it. Will contact Burson if nothing arrives by Tuesday.


----------



## Tubewin

Guys, Lachlan just responded and said he used the TT2, Yggdrasil OG, and the Holo May KTE to pair with the GT! I can't wait for his Holo May review.


----------



## rmsanger

Tubewin said:


> Guys, Lachlan just responded and said he used the TT2, Yggdrasil OG, and the Holo May KTE to pair with the GT! I can't wait for his Holo May review.


Jay also has the Holo May or at least did.  He confirmed he’s currently evaluating the 3GT and a Burson funk revision.  Not sure on the timing of the review.


----------



## m9dlh

Tubewin said:


> What gain setting do you have it on?


Tried both high and medium. Absolutely no problem with the volume at about 25 on high and 50 on medium.


----------



## Tubewin

m9dlh said:


> Tried both high and medium. Absolutely no problem with the volume at about 25 on high and 50 on medium.


So, the xlr output of the pontus 2 is 4v. Could be why it's sounding slightly thin. The voltage on the hibiki sds that greyforest has might be on the lower side as well. This is all conjecture by the way.


----------



## jurumal

I think my Qutest maxes out at 3v but is currently set to 2v. If thinness is inversely related to output voltage, then I will definitely hear it. But for reference, it never sounded thin out the 3XP.


----------



## greyforest

S


Tubewin said:


> So, the xlr output of the pontus 2 is 4v. Could be why it's sounding slightly thin. The voltage on the hibiki sds that greyforest has might be on the lower side as well. This is all conjecture by the way.


Sds outputs 5.2v 
3gt is different from 3xp 
And it is bit thin sounding
That's how transparency is improved


----------



## ericx85

Anyone experiment with the headphone/subwoofer mode?


----------



## akqrate

Guys.. I have just received this amp, and honestly the Susvara sounds nothing like it does on the Jotunheim 2. There is a depth and dimensionality that just isn't there on the Jot 2. All sense of compressed dynamism or harshness in the highs is gone. The Susvara sound like a concert hall on this thing. The crossfeed is nice, gives it a speaker like presentation although the effect is subtle. I haven't tried the Oor or the Volot but I have to say if headphones can sound even better than this... well wow.


----------



## akqrate (Nov 22, 2021)

I’ve got the GT being driven off a Bifrost 2 which outputs 4V max via XLR. Gain is set to high, volume about 40 to hear all the details in the music - playing Apple Music lossless via an iPad Pro to ensure automatic bit rate switching. There was always a sense of harshness and compression when playing the Susvara off the Jot 2 which isn’t there with the GT. The whole sound signature is smooth and organic, but yes it isn’t a meaty sound. It’s done more with finesse, like there was a conductor intricately conducting an orchestra to play, it’s airy but punches hard when it needs to from track to track. It’s not punchy all the time when the music doesn’t call for it… can be subtle or heavy handed depending on the track. There’s a sophistication to the sound where I feel like it’s prioritising smoothness over slam.


----------



## qsk78 (Nov 22, 2021)

How about the fan noise? Do you experience any issue with it? Did the GT make your environment more noisy than it was before? Thanks

I read in the 3XP thread that it can be a problem for some
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bur...muse72320-volume-control.941047/post-16672658


----------



## akqrate

qsk78 said:


> How about the fan noise? Do you experience any issue with it? Did the GT make your environment more noisy than it was before? Thanks
> 
> I read in the 3XP thread that it can be a problem for some
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bur...muse72320-volume-control.941047/post-16672658


If you hunt for the fan noise you’ll definitely hear it. But if any music is playing even on low listening levels I honestly can’t hear it at all. It’s a complete non issue for me.


----------



## Tubewin

Mine just came in as well. Will post impressions once I get a chance. Surprisingly light but feels solidly built.


----------



## jurumal

Excited for your impressions! Has anyone pre-ordered from Bloom? And if so, was there tracking provided?


----------



## rreynolds

jurumal said:


> Excited for your impressions! Has anyone pre-ordered from Bloom? And if so, was there tracking provided?


Contacted Bloom Audio last week, their shipment was held up at customs. They should be dispersing units this week.


----------



## Tubewin

I received an update with tracking as soon as it was delivered. I didn't get a tracking number while it was enroute, it only showed after delivery.


----------



## rmsanger

Here is another owner's opinion posted over on hifiguides



> Hey guys, here are some of my initial impressions when comparing the Soloist 3X GT vs the Soloist 3XP. I may provide more of my thoughts later as I am still continuing to test some of the features and other headphones I own.
> 
> *Soloist 3X GT vs Soloist 3XP* (Using both with their super chargers)
> 
> ...



https://forum.hifiguides.com/t/burson-soloist-3x/27137/172


----------



## ericx85

Mine arrived today, just started to sit down and listen. Running May KTE and Meze Elite. So far 0 harshness in anything so far. Going to let the amp continue to break in. So far runs slightly cooler than the 3xp. Didnt hear a faint pop in my headphones when powering on the amp like I would in the 3xp, but its possible its just quieter also. Running in low gain where as I ran medium on the 3xp. Part of me wishes I never returned my DCA Stealth because I think this amp would have did it justice where the Topping A90 I used to have was probably the reason I didn't like it.

I do wish they put a mesh filter over the fan to reduce dust in take. I wonder if they ever tested the GT with one.


----------



## Terriero

ericx85 said:


> Mine arrived today, just started to sit down and listen. Running May KTE and Meze Elite. So far 0 harshness in anything so far. Going to let the amp continue to break in. So far runs slightly cooler than the 3xp. Didnt hear a faint pop in my headphones when powering on the amp like I would in the 3xp, but its possible its just quieter also. Running in low gain where as I ran medium on the 3xp. Part of me wishes I never returned my DCA Stealth because I think this amp would have did it justice where the Topping A90 I used to have was probably the reason I didn't like it.
> 
> I do wish they put a mesh filter over the fan to reduce dust in take. I wonder if they ever tested the GT with one.


Maybe users can use one of this, but have to check about the restriction applied by the filter.


----------



## ericx85

I actually have a few of those laying around somewhere. Maybe I'll email Burson and see what they say once I'm done listening for the night


----------



## Tubewin

Finally powered it on, have not listened to it yet. Just got back home.


----------



## Pashmeister

rmsanger said:


> Here is another owner's opinion posted over on hifiguides
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.hifiguides.com/t/burson-soloist-3x/27137/172


Hope the topping DAC has not bottlenecked his chain here. I think a similar tier DAC, and maybe an inclusion of a DDC also, will result in a more noticeable improvement.


----------



## Tubewin

So early impressions are a mixed bag. My audio chain is Audirvana -> Holo May KTE -> Grand Tourer (using the super charger) -> Focal Utopia. 
So off the bat, I think the GT is specifically designed for harder to drive headphones. I say that because the noise floor, even on the low gain setting, is not as low as my previous amp the GS-X mini (which I still own). There is no audible noise from the noise floor on the the low gain setting from the GT but you do not get that ultra black background that the gs-x mini gives you on its low gain setting. Vocals from the gs-x mini seemed to emerge from total darkness (at least while paired with the Holo May). I could see how the gs-x mini could be viewed as more detailed, with its slightly sparkly highs and pitch black background. 
The GT while falling behind in noise floor, at least with easy to drive headphones, does a few things better. The mid range, while not emerging from a tangibly pitch black background, has no hint of graininess. It is a smoother listen out of the GT. The mini isn't normally harsh, but when paired with a dac with a high voltage output, I've noticed in certain circumstances that it can become harsh. The bass and slam is better on the GT. Everything sounds slightly more substantial from the GT. The sound stage changes with what cross feed option you choose. I preferred cross feed off or on low. I noticed that cross feed on high dissipated a large amount of treble energy. You start losing more than you gain the higher you go with the cross feed function, at least in my opinion. The sound moves from the front of your head to the sides of your head the higher you go with the cross feed. 
Again, this is a very early impression. The GT's noise floor may drop further with burn in. Harder to drive headphones could have better synergy with the GT. A lot of variables to consider. I am going to purchase a Susvara in the near future to pair with the GT. Overall, if you have easy to drive headphones, like the Utopia's, this might be overkill.


----------



## rmsanger

Tubewin said:


> So early impressions are a mixed bag. My audio chain is Audirvana -> Holo May KTE -> Grand Tourer (using the super charger) -> Focal Utopia.
> So off the bat, I think the GT is specifically designed for harder to drive headphones. I say that because the noise floor, even on the low gain setting, is not as low as my previous amp the GS-X mini (which I still own). There is no audible noise from the noise floor on the the low gain setting from the GT but you do not get that ultra black background that the gs-x mini gives you on its low gain setting. Vocals from the gs-x mini seemed to emerge from total darkness (at least while paired with the Holo May). I could see how the gs-x mini could be viewed as more detailed, with its slightly sparkly highs and pitch black background.
> The GT while falling behind in noise floor, at least with easy to drive headphones, does a few things better. The mid range, while not emerging from a tangibly pitch black background, has no hint of graininess. It is a smoother listen out of the GT. The mini isn't normally harsh, but when paired with a dac with a high voltage output, I've noticed in certain circumstances that it can become harsh. The bass and slam is better on the GT. Everything sounds slightly more substantial from the GT. The sound stage changes with what cross feed option you choose. I preferred cross feed off or on low. I noticed that cross feed on high dissipated a large amount of treble energy. You start losing more than you gain the higher you go with the cross feed function, at least in my opinion. The sound moves from the front of your head to the sides of your head the higher you go with the cross feed.
> Again, this is a very early impression. The GT's noise floor may drop further with burn in. Harder to drive headphones could have better synergy with the GT. A lot of variables to consider. I am going to purchase a Susvara in the near future to pair with the GT. Overall, if you have easy to drive headphones, like the Utopia's, this might be overkill.



Yep I think that appears to be the case... Sus, Phi TC, and HE6  owners looking like the go to move possibly to get the 3GT.  Please report back once you have the Sus on how that pairs with 3GT.


----------



## jurumal

I may be able to live with that. On the 3XP, I never noticed any background hiss on any gain setting with the HE6SE (obvi), however I heard hiss on the Vérité in the high setting. It was gone with medium though. I wonder if 3XP’s medium is equivalent to GT’s low.


----------



## mudnut

jurumal said:


> I may be able to live with that. On the 3XP, I never noticed any background hiss on any gain setting with the HE6SE (obvi), however I heard hiss on the Vérité in the high setting. It was gone with medium though. I wonder if 3XP’s medium is equivalent to GT’s low.


I had my Verite and Aeolus with the GT on both low and medium gain, neither setting produced any hiss.


----------



## greyforest

Tubewin said:


> So early impressions are a mixed bag. My audio chain is Audirvana -> Holo May KTE -> Grand Tourer (using the super charger) -> Focal Utopia.
> So off the bat, I think the GT is specifically designed for harder to drive headphones. I say that because the noise floor, even on the low gain setting, is not as low as my previous amp the GS-X mini (which I still own). There is no audible noise from the noise floor on the the low gain setting from the GT but you do not get that ultra black background that the gs-x mini gives you on its low gain setting. Vocals from the gs-x mini seemed to emerge from total darkness (at least while paired with the Holo May). I could see how the gs-x mini could be viewed as more detailed, with its slightly sparkly highs and pitch black background.
> The GT while falling behind in noise floor, at least with easy to drive headphones, does a few things better. The mid range, while not emerging from a tangibly pitch black background, has no hint of graininess. It is a smoother listen out of the GT. The mini isn't normally harsh, but when paired with a dac with a high voltage output, I've noticed in certain circumstances that it can become harsh. The bass and slam is better on the GT. Everything sounds slightly more substantial from the GT. The sound stage changes with what cross feed option you choose. I preferred cross feed off or on low. I noticed that cross feed on high dissipated a large amount of treble energy. You start losing more than you gain the higher you go with the cross feed function, at least in my opinion. The sound moves from the front of your head to the sides of your head the higher you go with the cross feed.
> Again, this is a very early impression. The GT's noise floor may drop further with burn in. Harder to drive headphones could have better synergy with the GT. A lot of variables to consider. I am going to purchase a Susvara in the near future to pair with the GT. Overall, if you have easy to drive headphones, like the Utopia's, this might be overkill.


i have hiss on high and mid gain with adx5000 
but the hiss is not evenly spread out across the volume
it starts on 30 and ends on40 and starts again on 50 ends on 60

i have this problem with 3xp as well


----------



## Tubewin

jurumal said:


> I may be able to live with that. On the 3XP, I never noticed any background hiss on any gain setting with the HE6SE (obvi), however I heard hiss on the Vérité in the high setting. It was gone with medium though. I wonder if 3XP’s medium is equivalent to GT’s low.


The low gain setting does not produce any audible noise, even with easy to drive headphones like the Utopia, it's just that the noise floor is not as low as the gs-x mini. I did try medium gain and the hiss is extremely prevalent. When you switch gain settings the hiss kicks in the moment you turn the volume knob.


----------



## Tubewin

mudnut said:


> I had my Verite and Aeolus with the GT on both low and medium gain, neither setting produced any hiss.


Yeah, I'm sure it's going to be headphone dependent.


----------



## krude (Nov 23, 2021)

*3GT on GT speciffic Supercharger vs 3XP on Supercharger impressions time :*

- GT has about 10% more perceived power. 60 on GT = roughly 66 on 3XP
- GT is a lot wider, and this is the main difference
- Tonality is very similar, GT has the 3XP sound characteristics with all the good and bad
- GT on vivids can still produce harsh treble with sets like 1266 TC, but that's why we do op amp rolling which I will do in the next few days after it burns in a bit more

So in short, 3GT is a wider version of 3XP.

For 1266 TC - still has hot top end on vivids but you can op amp roll to change the tuning.
For Empire Ears Odin - it still has audible noise floor, actually signifficantly more audible than 3xp (no black background), but other than that it's spectacular. Odins are so wide on it it's unbelievable, the whole range is super smooth, precise, holographic, full bodied, it's a god tier pairing (minus the silightly noisiy background). The background noise can be a killer though.

Fan noise on mine is audible, had to stuff it on one of the lower shelves next to my desk, but it's still audible. I'm actually disappointed with the fan noise ... I wasn't expecting it to be this loud. It's easily on the level of my 2019 i9 macbook pro, and that's a pretty loud laptop ... not sure, maybe mine has a louder fan than most ... hmm ... 

Crossfeed is implemented well, it's subtle and organic on 1266. It's a nice feature if you want to play with the width of the soundstage and the FR. At the moment I have it off because I'm enjoing the width of the stage comparing to 3XP.

So ... 2 deal breakers for people can be background noise on sensitive sets and IEMs and the fan noise ... maybe it's just my one, but ... maybe it will be a problem.

Actually I'm not sure I will be keeping it, the fan noise is a bit much for me and the background noise on IEMs is also quite a lot ... the performance, especially the sound stage is really spectacular though ... so ... yeah ... give and take ... I thought I will keep it for sure, but the fan noise and high noise floor is already starting to grind a bit.

I will follow up with some op amp rolling impressions.

Update :
I have been feeding it with Holo May L2 which is also a full dual mono design, so the GT allows for harnessing the full performance of a dual mono DAC. Your mileage may vary with lesser source, for me the differnce in staging against the 3xp on my DAC is really pronounced.


----------



## mudnut

Tubewin said:


> Yeah, I'm sure it's going to be headphone dependent.


Oh yea, I am not surprised you are getting hiss on the Utopia.  I sold mine because I didn't have any gear that wouldn't make it hiss.   Would like to buy another but could not find one comparable to the price and condition I paid.


----------



## krude

Also I have no background noise with Utopia on low gain, I do get noisy background on medium and high, but low is plenty enough power wise for Utopia.


----------



## Tubewin

krude said:


> Also I have no background noise with Utopia on low gain, I do get noisy background on medium and high, but low is plenty enough power wise for Utopia.


Yep, no issues with low, but as soon as I put it on medium, it's very audible. I have a suspicion that it was primarily tuned for harder to drive headphones so, to be expected.


----------



## rmsanger

krude said:


> *3GT on GT speciffic Supercharger vs 3XP on Supercharger impressions time :*
> 
> - GT has about 10% more perceived power. 60 on GT = roughly 66 on 3XP
> - GT is a lot wider, and this is the main difference
> ...



Now we're talking thanks for the input!  On the 3XP I found the Sparkos to be a better pairing with 1266 Phi Tc.  It helped smooth out the V shaped curve of the Vivids which god knows the Phi TC needs all the help in the world for mids even if that tames base and treble peaks a bit (good thing for me).  I found sparkos had better technical performance as well.  I don't have the supercharger yet so can't confirm how that plays in the mix with op amps.   

Anyway if you have the sparkos you might trying rolling in 4 or 6 of them at least to the input/output stage to see if that helps the synergy with Phi TC.


----------



## krude

Yeah, actually I've updated the impressions ... not sure if I will keep it becuase 2 days in and the fan noise is already starting to be annoying for me sadly ... as my macbook is when the fans are on. Still not sure if I'll be able to live with it ... also "be able to live with", at this price point I might stretch out a bit more and try Oor, Luxman or something else ... choices choices


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 8, 2021)

krude said:


> Yeah, actually I've updated the impressions ... not sure if I will keep it becuase 2 days in and the fan noise is already starting to be annoying for me sadly ... as my macbook is when the fans are on. Still not sure if I'll be able to live with it ... also "be able to live with", at this price point I might stretch out a bit more and try Oor, Luxman or something else ... choices choices


I do agree that the fan is audible with nothing playing.


----------



## rmsanger

Tubewin said:


> I do agree that the fan is very audible.


Is it audible if you sit 6-8 feet away or do you only hear it say in a desktop setup 2-3 feet away?


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 8, 2021)

rmsanger said:


> Is it audible if you sit 6-8 feet away or do you only hear it say in a desktop setup 2-3 feet away?


I have a desktop setup 2-3 feet away. But I have a computer right next to me and the GT's fan is louder than the computer's. It doesn't bother me too much, but I'm sure it will bother others.

Edit: It's not as loud as I initially thought. Not audible when listening to music.


----------



## krude

Tubewin said:


> I have a desktop setup 2-3 feet away. But I have a computer right next to me and the GT's fan is louder than the computer's. It doesn't bother me too much, but I'm sure it will bother others.


For a high end audiophile amp its a bit strange that the fan is this loud isn't it? Its probably on the level of my old gaming rig that is not optimised for low noise at all. Also it's a desktop amp ... hmm ... not sure what to think, I expected it to be whisper quiet not PC fan blowing relatively hard quiet ...


----------



## rmsanger

Tubewin said:


> I have a desktop setup 2-3 feet away. But I have a computer right next to me and the GT's fan is louder than the computer's. It doesn't bother me too much, but I'm sure it will bother others.



If you step back 6-8 feet can you hear the fan?  That is my listening distance so 2-3 feet wouldn't bother me.  I also wonder if there is audible noise in the signal path introduced by the fan.


----------



## ericx85 (Nov 23, 2021)

The fan is extremely silent for me, I have to put my head next to the amp to hear it. I would take a look at the fan in your units maybe. Not sure if the fan spins up faster when it gets warmer, but if thats the case maybe have some space around the amp to breathe better. For what its worth the GT is an arms length from me. Also no hiss on medium/high via Meze Elite for me, but i stick to low gain.

The amp after a few hours of listening last night was slightly cooler than my 3xp would normally get.


----------



## krude

rmsanger said:


> If you step back 6-8 feet can you hear the fan?  That is my listening distance so 2-3 feet wouldn't bother me.  I also wonder if there is audible noise in the signal path introduced by the fan.


I think part of the reason why it has a lot more background noise on Odins than the 3xp is the fan. I may be wrong but it would seem that part of the noise is the same frequency that the fan rotates with.


----------



## krude

ericx85 said:


> The fan is extremely silent for me, I have to put my head next to the amp to hear it. I would take a look at the fan in your units maybe. Not sure if the fan spins up faster when it gets warmer, but if thats the case maybe have some space around the amp to breathe better. For what its worth the GT is an arms length from me. Also no hiss on medium/high via Meze Elite for me, but i stick to low gain.
> 
> The amp after a few hours of listening last night was slightly cooler than my 3xp would normally get.


Can you post a pic of your fan please?


----------



## ericx85 (Nov 23, 2021)

I'll try to post a pic tonight when I get home. Also from what I remember about the 3xp, some people had hiss due to the op amps not being seated correctly. Maybe give them a check as well or see if the hiss persists from the other op amps youve rolled in the 3xp. I also run everything balanced to reduce noise in the signal.

Theres also the possibility you just have much better hearing than me which I am jealous of if thats the case lol.

Edit: I will say the one annoyance I have with the GT is that the volume knob keeps going backwards almost every other volume level up I try to raise it. Might just end up using the remote to control the volume instead. It was VERY minor in the 3xp


----------



## Tubewin

ericx85 said:


> The fan is extremely silent for me, I have to put my head next to the amp to hear it. I would take a look at the fan in your units maybe. Not sure if the fan spins up faster when it gets warmer, but if thats the case maybe have some space around the amp to breathe better. For what its worth the GT is an arms length from me. Also no hiss on medium/high via Meze Elite for me, but i stick to low gain.
> 
> The amp after a few hours of listening last night was slightly cooler than my 3xp would normally get.


If its spin rate is based on temperature, that would explain alot. Do you have it on the cool stand?


----------



## Tubewin

rmsanger said:


> If you step back 6-8 feet can you hear the fan?  That is my listening distance so 2-3 feet wouldn't bother me.  I also wonder if there is audible noise in the signal path introduced by the fan.


I'll have to check when I get back home. That was my first concern when powering up the GT. At first I thought I could hear some vibrations coming through to the headphones when I had nothing playing at low gain, but it was probably all in my head, I couldn't hear those vibrations again after turning it on and off.


----------



## Feljor

Tubewin said:


> I'll have to check when I get back home. That was my first concern when powering up the GT. At first I thought I could hear some vibrations coming through to the headphones when I had nothing playing at low gain, but it was probably all in my head, I couldn't hear those vibrations again after turning it on and off.





Tubewin said:


> I'll have to check when I get back home. That was my first concern when powering up the GT. At first I thought I could hear some vibrations coming through to the headphones when I had nothing playing at low gain, but it was probably all in my head, I couldn't hear those vibrations again after turning it on and off.


the fan works at all times ?.  does rmp change according to temperature?


----------



## krude

Feljor said:


> the fan works at all times ?.  does rmp change according to temperature?


For me it looks like a constant speed from when I power it on.


----------



## Tubewin

Feljor said:


> the fan works at all times ?.  does rmp change according to temperature?


Yeah, the fan spins at all times, I'm not sure if it ramps up based on temperature.


----------



## Feljor

Tubewin said:


> Sí, el ventilador gira en todo momento, no estoy seguro de si aumenta en función de la temperatura.


Está bien, gracias. cuando pones la mano sobre él, ¿sientes vibraciones?


----------



## ericx85

Tubewin said:


> If its spin rate is based on temperature, that would explain alot. Do you have it on the cool stand?


Yeah I use the cool stand since it uses less space for me this way.


----------



## krude

I've made a discovery re fan, if I crack open the top from one side with about 2cm gap the fan noise goes down a lot. Looks like there is some sort of resonance going inside the chasis that is removed when the top has a gap. I also ordered the quitest PC fan I could find online "Be quiet! Silent Wings 3", let's see if I can fit it and if it changes anything re fan noise.


----------



## Profoundsoup (Nov 23, 2021)

I just got mine today. I have some opinions already that I will share once I do more testing but the one thing I will say, whoever designed the volume control and gain settings should be fired and never make audio products again. Thats it for now, feel free to ask questions and I will answer as I can.


----------



## Tubewin

Profoundsoup said:


> I just got mine today. I have some opinions already that I will share once I do more testing but the one thing I will say, whoever designed the volume control and gain settings should be fired and never make audio products again. Thats it for now, feel free to ask questions and I will answer as I can.


Yeah, the volume control is pretty bad. The remote is mandatory.


----------



## Profoundsoup (Nov 23, 2021)

Tubewin said:


> Yeah, the volume control is pretty bad. The remote is mandatory.


Its laughable for anyone who is using it at a desk. You have to crank the nob for probably 5 seconds to actually get any change in volume at low gain but if you go to high gain then the gain is to the point where even at "1" volume you are still getting noise. It seems very hard to get the volume you want when you want it. Its REALLY bad. I feel like for most headphones on the market. This amp will not provide a great experience. If you your headphones can make use of the power AND the full volume control then great but I am using the HIFIMAN-Arya and its NOT a good match. Low gain = cranking the wheel up to 60 then if you want to lower it to low volume, spending 5 seconds going all the way down to 20. If you go medium gain then low volume becomes medium volume and its even worse on high gain. You cant ever make the headphones quiet. Compared to my HPA4 where you can use ALL of the volume range with any headphones on earth and it actually has amazing volume step control.

This is just my opinion so far.


----------



## Tubewin

Profoundsoup said:


> Its laughable for anyone who is using it at a desk. You have to crank the nob for probably 5 seconds to actually get any change in volume at low gain but if you go to high gain then the volume becomes to much and you cant ever make it mute. Its REALLY bad.


Well, I am referring to the volume numbers jumping. When I try raising the volume with the knob the numbers jump up and down, making it very tedious to choose the volume level that I want.


----------



## rmsanger

I'm no engineer but perhaps the issue isn't with individual on who designed the volume control.   But to achieve a low mid high gain of 1W - 10W is quite a spread.  My assumption in the variation in volume steps has to do with gain and the huge changes in gain between each level.   Thus your complaint at 1W vs. 10W is a tradeoff in design in how they are able to achieve this power level.   Just a hypothesis.


----------



## Profoundsoup

Tubewin said:


> Well, I am referring to the volume numbers jumping. When I try raising the volume with the knob the numbers jump up and down, making it very tedious to choose the volume level that I want.


Oh yeah that is what leads it to take 5 minutes to get the volume you want.


----------



## krude

rmsanger said:


> I'm no engineer but perhaps the issue isn't with individual on who designed the volume control.   But to achieve a low mid high gain of 1W - 10W is quite a spread.  My assumption in the variation in volume steps has to do with gain and the huge changes in gain between each level.   Thus your complaint at 1W vs. 10W is a tradeoff in design in how they are able to achieve this power level.   Just a hypothesis.


I would agree with that. High gain is designed for 1266 / Susvara, mid gain for most headphones and low gain for IEMs and easy to drive headphones like Utopia etc. I find the knob really satisfying btw and have no issues with it so far


----------



## Profoundsoup (Nov 23, 2021)

rmsanger said:


> I'm no engineer but perhaps the issue isn't with individual on who designed the volume control.   But to achieve a low mid high gain of 1W - 10W is quite a spread.  My assumption in the variation in volume steps has to do with gain and the huge changes in gain between each level.   Thus your complaint at 1W vs. 10W is a tradeoff in design in how they are able to achieve this power level.   Just a hypothesis.


Of course this makes a ton of sense but also begs the question, just because you can make a amp this powerful and engineer it, should you at the expense of the end users enjoyment if you cant make it damn near perfect? The amp is good sounding sure but its not user friendly compared to my HPA4. That is my Benchmark for all headphone amps. "Ahh get it"

I guess that's the million dollar question.


----------



## Tubewin

krude said:


> I would agree with that. High gain is designed for 1266 / Susvara, mid gain for most headphones and low gain for IEMs and easy to drive headphones like Utopia etc. I find the knob really satisfying btw and have no issues with it so far


Lucky, maybe the one they sent me has a bad knob. Even if I intentionally move the knob slowly, it jumps back and forth. It's pretty bad.


----------



## jerrytsao (Nov 23, 2021)

The 12cm Noctua fan is most likely PWM-controlled, for me I had to get really close to be able to hear the fan noise, but my desk wasn't that quiet anyways with PC running 7/24. I guess if you have an extremely quiet room with warmer temperature, the fan will spin harder and become audible.


----------



## Tubewin

Profoundsoup said:


> Oh yeah that is what leads it to take 5 minutes to get the volume you want.


Are you getting the same volume knob issue where if the volume level goes back and forth when turning the knob in one direction?


----------



## Profoundsoup

Tubewin said:


> Lucky, maybe the one they sent me has a bad knob. Even if I intentionally move the knob slowly, it jumps back and forth. It's pretty bad.





Tubewin said:


> Are you getting the same volume knob issue where if the volume level goes back and forth when turning the knob in one direction?


Yes same here. Not sure if its a knob issue or a issue with the electronics with how the volume is reported to the amp.


----------



## Tubewin (Nov 23, 2021)

I redact this post.


----------



## Profoundsoup

Tubewin said:


> I guess we are the guinea pigs :*(.


I live in the states and I really dont want to deal with issues like this since to get any replacement or fix anything requires going half way across the globe and would take weeks with the state of world transportation right now. Debating what I will do.


----------



## akqrate

Weirdly enough, even though the knob does jump back and forth, I actually don’t mind it, I usually tune in by ear. It is odd to have a few quirks like a fan and a volume control knob that jumps volume levels for a premium audiophile product I agree, but the sound is so nice I don’t know whether I’d be able to replace it with something else that plays the Susvara with such finesse. 

If there are comparable products for around this price then I’d be keen to try them out.


----------



## Tubewin

It's a good thing you can bypass the volume knob with the remote. If it didn't come with a remote, I would be very upset. The fan issue could possibly be addressed with the cool stand. I'll listen to it for a week and see if it grows on me. Burson has a really good return policy. I believe it's 30 days for your money back.


----------



## Terriero

For the people that can't stand the noise of the fan, maybe you can use a "rehobus" or "fan controller", because I think that will be difficult to pin them into a PC mother board (maybe with an elongation cable). My PC Silverstone and Noctua fans are controlled via mother board and spins at 500 rpm aprox. The only fans that bother me are the graphic card fans when playing.

But, before do that, please ask to Burson Team if you won't have temperature issues by doing that.


----------



## krude

Terriero said:


> For the people that can't stand the noise of the fan, maybe you can use a "rehobus" or "fan controller", because I think that will be difficult to pin them into a PC mother board (maybe with an elongation cable). My PC Silverstone and Noctua fans are controlled via mother board and spins at 500 rpm aprox. The only fans that bother me are the graphic card fans when playing.
> 
> But, before do that, please ask to Burson Team if you won't have temperature issues by doing that.


Good shout, just ordered a manual fan speed controller ... let's see if / how it works : )


----------



## akqrate

I just went to medium gain, and using it with reasonably sensitive headphones in the DCA Aeon 2 Noire - there is not even the slightest amount of hiss. Again no harshness either and wow the bass comes alive on the Noire.


----------



## Riddo

No hiss at any volume level or setting for me. Final D8000Pro and Sennheiser 650. As I'm typing I can hear the fan easily from half a metre away, but when the music starts I can't hear it. 
I'm having no problem with the volume knob either when changing levels or settings - maybe I'm lucky! 
After 48 hours, I'm still blown away by the amazing sound. My other amps are Line Magnetic Mini 841A and Benchmark Dac 1 Pre which I'm using as my DAC.


----------



## qsk78

Tubewin said:


> The fan issue could possibly be addressed with the cool stand.


Does the GT produce less noise in a vertical position?


----------



## vkenz

Is there any air intake for the amp?  I think if they wanted to have airflow thru the case they should have put an air intake holes.


----------



## adeadcrab

vkenz said:


> Is there any air intake for the amp?  I think if they wanted to have airflow thru the case they should have put an air intake holes.


Honestly, wouldn't air holes such as the GSX-Mini be superior than a moving (and allegedly noisy) fan?
My tube amp has air holes all around the chassis, it makes and dissipates a ton of heat and the only noise it makes is from the transformers (and is a tiny amount).


----------



## SS-Audio

Hi Guys, thank you for your ongoing support and your valuable contributions to both Burson and Head-fi. We take all your feedback seriously, and it's the only way for us to keep improving. 

Regarding the active cooling system in the Burson Soloist 3X GT:

* Its active cooling system makes the GT much less dependent on its operating environment, and its fan speed is constant.  

* The fan speed is optimized for stability, and any manipulation of its speed using any external controller will make the amplifier unstable and void the warranty.

* The enclosure is a critical part of its cooling design.  i.e. Air comes in from its belly and out from the top. Thus, cooling the power transistors mounted directly on its bottom plate. As such, the enclosure needs to stay closed for its cooling to work correctly. 

* It has a sensor that stops the GT when the top cover is lifted, so please don't try to fool that sensor and elevate its top cover. Doing so will immediately short circuit the airflow and place the 90W Class-A power supplies in danger of over-heating within minutes and void the warranty.

For further information, please email us or refer to its user manual.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1q7m9jbNXGVAJS88YzTlnBAE_0xdj6Olf/view 

Happy listening! 

Team Burson


----------



## Profoundsoup

SS-Audio said:


> Hi Guys, thank you for your ongoing support and your valuable contributions to both Burson and Head-fi. We take all your feedback seriously, and it's the only way for us to keep improving.
> 
> Regarding the active cooling system in the Burson Soloist 3X GT:
> 
> ...


What about the inconsistent volume control and volume bouncing back and forth when scrolling?


----------



## krude (Nov 24, 2021)

SS-Audio said:


> Hi Guys, thank you for your ongoing support and your valuable contributions to both Burson and Head-fi. We take all your feedback seriously, and it's the only way for us to keep improving.
> 
> Regarding the active cooling system in the Burson Soloist 3X GT:
> 
> ...


Ok ... so I'm starting to think Ill have to send mine back  real shame cause the sound quality is excellent but the amount of noise / resnonance coming from fully closed chasis is way too much for me. My gf came in yesterday asking if the amp got a bit quieter, I asked her if she can hear it, she asked me if I have my window open ... I said no, she literally thought the hum is coming from the outside.

Anyway, it is what it is, hope most people will find it quiet in their environment.


----------



## qsk78

SS-Audio said:


> Happy listening!
> 
> Team Burson


It is nice to see the first Burson representative here...Welcome!


----------



## qsk78

Just played with a Decibel X app on the phone. Not sure if I can trust to numbers but my normal "quiet" environment in 50-60 cm from 2 x Intel NUC (1 x Windows 11, 1 x ROCK) is 29-35 dB depending on the load on NUCs.  So potential 25 dB from GT (as stated) should not play a significant role here I think


----------



## Pashmeister (Nov 24, 2021)

*25 – 30 decibels*
In a studio environment, this allows for a dry, clinical sound, and a clean recording. For prayer rooms and public libraries, this is an optimum environment for contemplation and study.

Source:
https://www.lighthouseacoustics.co.uk/acceptable-sound-levels-explained/

and then GT is at 25db

But then again I do not have my unit yet and who knows what’s up in unit variation, etc. I will report when I receive mine in a few days  will be driving 1266 TC and Susvara


----------



## zima500

Wow, after this listening to the GT last night I am pretty surprised by the negativity from some users. This amp is absolutely amazing. The fan is very quiet. I have a water-cooled pc mainly for decreasing any fan noise from the gpu/cpu, and from a arm's length I hear absolutely nothing from the GT.

The most apparent upgrade is the increased sound stage. It's incredible with the Susvara. There is more slam and just better audio overall compared to the 3xp.


----------



## krude

qsk78 said:


> Just played with a Decibel X app on the phone. Not sure if I can trust to numbers but my normal "quiet" environment in 50-60 cm from 2 x Intel NUC (1 x Windows 11, 1 x ROCK) is 29-35 dB depending on the load on NUCs.  So potential 25 dB from GT (as stated) should not play a significant role here I think


Just did a similar test next to my GT it averages around 35db with similar proximity and my environment is at around 20db avg ... so yeah, it's about the same level as a PC it seems.


----------



## krude

zima500 said:


> Wow, after this listening to the GT last night I am pretty surprised by the negativity from some users. This amp is absolutely amazing. The fan is very quiet. I have a water-cooled pc mainly for decreasing any fan noise from the gpu/cpu, and from a arm's length I hear absolutely nothing from the GT.
> 
> The most apparent upgrade is the increased sound stage. It's incredible with the Susvara. There is more slam and just better audio overall compared to the 3xp.


Yeah I don't know man, it is a lot louder than my laptop ... the amp is amazing, I really don't know what to do because I hate how loud the fan is on mine (maybe I'm just sensitive ... don't know) but I love everything else about it ...


----------



## krude

zima500 said:


> Wow, after this listening to the GT last night I am pretty surprised by the negativity from some users. This amp is absolutely amazing. The fan is very quiet. I have a water-cooled pc mainly for decreasing any fan noise from the gpu/cpu, and from a arm's length I hear absolutely nothing from the GT.
> 
> The most apparent upgrade is the increased sound stage. It's incredible with the Susvara. There is more slam and just better audio overall compared to the 3xp.


Actually, would you be able to do a db reading with your mobile using a free app, at about 50 cm from the fan plus a db avg of your environment? I would be interested to see if some are louder than others for any reason.


----------



## zima500

Ok. I should be able to by tonight or tomorrow. High db fans really annoy me and ruin gaming experiences for me, so watercooling my gpu and cpu is a must. My pc fans are always low rpm. With the pc off, it is audible but still pretty quiet. My impressions on fan noise are similar to the guy from Passion for sound.


----------



## krude

zima500 said:


> Ok. I should be able to by tonight or tomorrow. High db fans really annoy me and ruin gaming experiences for me, so watercooling my gpu and cpu is a must. My pc fans are always low rpm. With the pc off, it is audible but still pretty quiet. My impressions on fan noise are similar to the guy from Passion for sound.


Cool, would appreciate it, mine sits at about 35db around 50cm up away form the fan, this equates to my macbook pro with fans running at around 4800 which is medium load, but I try to keep the fans at around 2000rpm and then it's at around 20db. If my GT was indeed at 25db close to the fan I wouldn't bat an eyelid and it would've been a nonissue, sadly that's not the case.


----------



## zima500 (Nov 24, 2021)

Profoundsoup said:


> Its laughable for anyone who is using it at a desk. You have to crank the nob for probably 5 seconds to actually get any change in volume at low gain but if you go to high gain then the gain is to the point where even at "1" volume you are still getting noise. It seems very hard to get the volume you want when you want it. Its REALLY bad. I feel like for most headphones on the market. This amp will not provide a great experience. If you your headphones can make use of the power AND the full volume control then great but I am using the HIFIMAN-Arya and its NOT a good match. Low gain = cranking the wheel up to 60 then if you want to lower it to low volume, spending 5 seconds going all the way down to 20. If you go medium gain then low volume becomes medium volume and its even worse on high gain. You cant ever make the headphones quiet. Compared to my HPA4 where you can use ALL of the volume range with any headphones on earth and it actually has amazing volume step control.
> 
> This is just my opinion so far.


I have to call bs on this. This post is so negative. The volume knob is not the  greatest, but I find it an improvement over the 3xp knob. It is easier to grip and control. The Arya is absolutely a great match with the GT. There is no way you actually listened to this amp with the Arya, and could leave with the opinion that they are not a good match. That's hater talk.

Last night I was up late listening to the Susvara and Arya. I have an Arya and used it for less than an hour since January. I was not impressed with it and did not find the sound stage that much different than my He1000se at the time. I had no intentions of keeping the Arya, but after testing it last night I finally understood the rep it has. The sound stage on the Arya increased even more to a level that is very clear in difference to the Susvara. I now find it a compliment to having the Susvara, rather then something I had no plans of keeping.


----------



## zima500 (Nov 24, 2021)

Profoundsoup said:


> What about the inconsistent volume control and volume bouncing back and forth when scrolling?


I listened to the Arya on high gain and had zero issues with volume control. Will test later tonight on low and medium, but it sounded so good on high that I did not even bother.

The volume inconsistency you are referring to is purposely done at low gain. You should watch the Passion for Sound review as he details it. I find your opinions to be very negative with no appreciation of what the GT does well. What I would agree with is the volume knob is still mediocre, with a slight improvement over the 3xp.

*Another positive is there is no longer any "popping" sound when turning on the amp with headphones connected, or switching in between headphones. I actually found that annoying on the 3xp, it always creeped me out. No issue at all now.


----------



## rmsanger

zima500 said:


> Wow, after this listening to the GT last night I am pretty surprised by the negativity from some users. This amp is absolutely amazing. The fan is very quiet. I have a water-cooled pc mainly for decreasing any fan noise from the gpu/cpu, and from a arm's length I hear absolutely nothing from the GT.
> 
> The most apparent upgrade is the increased sound stage. It's incredible with the Susvara. There is more slam and just better audio overall compared to the 3xp.


Keep in mind and I have posted this here previously... if you don't own the Sus/1266 Phi TC/ HE6 you may not see the same type of benefit from this amp.  Even a Utopia or LCD4 aren't difficult to drive and may show the improvements from 3XP -> 3GT.   Notice many of the ho hum initial impressions aren't coming from people that own these 3 headphones.  Again just my hypothesis.


----------



## zima500

rmsanger said:


> Keep in mind and I have posted this here previously... if you don't own the Sus/1266 Phi TC/ HE6 you may not see the same type of benefit from this amp.  Even a Utopia or LCD4 aren't difficult to drive and may show the improvements from 3XP -> 3GT.   Notice many of the ho hum initial impressions aren't coming from people that own these 3 headphones.  Again just my hypothesis.


I expected this to be the case, but the Arya had a major improvement to me. I also tested the He6se and did not find much improvement, but I never liked the He6se so my opinion may be colored. If anything, the He6se on the GT made it more apparent to me how much better the Susvara is than it. I felt the sound stage was a clear improvement on the Susvara and Arya with the GT, but little to no improvement on the He6se. Will be curious what others think on the He6 models.


----------



## krude

zima500 said:


> I expected this to be the case, but the Arya had a major improvement to me. I also tested the He6se and did not find much improvement, but I never liked the He6se so my opinion may be colored. If anything, the He6se on the GT made it more apparent to me how much better the Susvara is than it. I felt the sound stage was a clear improvement on the Susvara and Arya with the GT, but little to no improvement on the He6se. Will be curious what others think on the He6 models.


On both 1266 and Odins the sound stage is improved a lot over the 3xp. It's a completely different class of sound, even though the sound "signature" is very similar. 
I guess it's the dual mono design + vivids sharp presentation doing the magic.


----------



## Pashmeister

The multiple inputs are awesome. With my TT2 I can use XLR balanced interconnects to the GT directly, and a 2nd connection from TT2 RCA connection into a tube preamp into GT. Easy switching (i hope) from solid state to tube mode. I hope the GT wcan benefit from a good tube preamplifier in the chain too.


----------



## zima500 (Nov 24, 2021)

The review from Passion of Sound is pretty spot on.


"Perhaps the most impressive elements to me are the fact that it produces an excellent sense of space in the sound stage" and compared to the 3xp as "more textured and detailed". It does do everything better than the 3xp.

The improvements in sound stage are definitely the most impressive. It surprised me how much better it was, as I honestly just expected a decent overall improvement compared to the 3xp with the power to support a Susvara, but not such a large improvement in the sound stage. It is wider, more open and spacious. And I find the difference to be significant. It is what creates the wow factor of this amp.


----------



## ericx85

Was emailed that my yamaha subwoofer arrived today (mainly got it as a foot rest, dont judge, and to help with the low end on the hs5's I use). Excited to see how hp/sub mode feels.

Also all of you with Susvaras are making me want to save up for that instead of a DCA Stealth(want great closed backs for the summer when I need to run the AC).

Those of you with loud fans, I would hit up Burson and see if theyre willing to send you a replacement. I'm highly suspicious now that theres something wrong with the fan or how it was installed for it to be loud enough to cause frustration. I run a watercooled PC too and I hear the pumps(running 2 in case one fails) at low RPM more than the GT. I really dont think they would have went the active cooling route if they couldnt get the fan to be near inaudible.


----------



## krude

ericx85 said:


> Was emailed that my yamaha subwoofer arrived today (mainly got it as a foot rest, dont judge, and to help with the low end on the hs5's I use). Excited to see how hp/sub mode feels.
> 
> Also all of you with Susvaras are making me want to save up for that instead of a DCA Stealth(want great closed backs for the summer when I need to run the AC).
> 
> Those of you with loud fans, I would hit up Burson and see if theyre willing to send you a replacement. I'm highly suspicious now that theres something wrong with the fan or how it was installed for it to be loud enough to cause frustration. I run a watercooled PC too and I hear the pumps(running 2 in case one fails) at low RPM more than the GT. I really dont think they would have went the active cooling route if they couldnt get the fan to be near inaudible.


Yeah its really interesting ... wrote an email, could you measure it with a db meter app on your phone? Next to the fan and 50 cm from it? People say it should be 25db but that's not what im getting


----------



## krude

ericx85 said:


> Was emailed that my yamaha subwoofer arrived today (mainly got it as a foot rest, dont judge, and to help with the low end on the hs5's I use). Excited to see how hp/sub mode feels.
> 
> Also all of you with Susvaras are making me want to save up for that instead of a DCA Stealth(want great closed backs for the summer when I need to run the AC).
> 
> Those of you with loud fans, I would hit up Burson and see if theyre willing to send you a replacement. I'm highly suspicious now that theres something wrong with the fan or how it was installed for it to be loud enough to cause frustration. I run a watercooled PC too and I hear the pumps(running 2 in case one fails) at low RPM more than the GT. I really dont think they would have went the active cooling route if they couldnt get the fan to be near inaudible.


That's my ambient noise level and fan on, probably 10 cm from the fan itself.

Would be interested to see how others perform.


----------



## ericx85

What app do you use? I'll look into doing it at night when theres less traffic around me with just the amp on. Think using the same app as you could be the best way to compare.


----------



## krude (Nov 24, 2021)

ericx85 said:


> What app do you use? I'll look into doing it at night when theres less traffic around me with just the amp on. Think using the same app as you could be the best way to compare.


I'm using Sound Meter on android, it was the first free recommended meter I found🤷


----------



## Profoundsoup (Nov 24, 2021)

zima500 said:


> I listened to the Arya on high gain and had zero issues with volume control. Will test later tonight on low and medium, but it sounded so good on high that I did not even bother.
> 
> The volume inconsistency you are referring to is purposely done at low gain. You should watch the Passion for Sound review as he details it. I find your opinions to be very negative with no appreciation of what the GT does well. What I would agree with is the volume knob is still mediocre, with a slight improvement over the 3xp.
> 
> *Another positive is there is no longer any "popping" sound when turning on the amp with headphones connected, or switching in between headphones. I actually found that annoying on the 3xp, it always creeped me out. No issue at all now.


I think the GT does sound good but the problem is that other products exist in the world and sure if you have no experience with other high-end amps then yeah this is amazing but compared to my personal daily driver the HPA4 the sound quality is just not up to that level but more importantly the user experience with the HPA4 is leagues better than 99% of amps on the market today. I am just comparing to my experience. My daily headphones are the Hifiman 1000SE so in my personal use case I find issues.

You mention ur Arya on high gain. Yes the headphones sound great at high gain but you have hardly any play with the volume at low levels. Even at "1" volume the amp is still providing decent volume. On my HPA4 it pretty much has the same 100 step volume except the way the volume control is designed is you have sooo much control on exactly how much volume you want. Its just plain better. Again I am just comparing to my own experience. I look for products that just pretty much nail the basics and everything is well thought out. The thing is Burson could do better but at $2500 I already expect them to have basic stuff like this figured out because there are other products that have it figured out. The fact they aren't using a stepped actuator for the volume control is monkey level of decision making IMO. Hell if you only have $2000, the Headamp GS Mini with the stepped actuator for volume control is probably the best value in Hifi under $2k. I am extremely critical of products that sell for this kind of money because for most people its a lot and you better have everything damn near perfect. I FEEL none of us should have to sit here and debate what you don't like about the product's design because again, at this price, it should be a none issue because other products on the market exist that do it perfectly. I know this is probably a unpopular opinion on this forum but I wanted to just share my opinion <3


----------



## rreynolds

jurumal said:


> Excited for your impressions! Has anyone pre-ordered from Bloom? And if so, was there tracking provided?


Received this from Bloom Audio earlier today. For those who haven't taken advantage of the pre-order special, their website is still offering it until they receive this shipment.


----------



## hikaru12

rmsanger said:


> Here is another owner's opinion posted over on hifiguides
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.hifiguides.com/t/burson-soloist-3x/27137/172


On the 3XP thread one user said the biggest change is the soundstage. If that’s the case I’d rather just upgrade the power supply and go balanced. Possibly the OP amps as well. My HEKs already have pretty good soundstage.


----------



## zima500 (Nov 25, 2021)

I found a much easier way to control the volume knob in the menus. I used to release my fingers and press down on the knob with just my thumb, and that would cause the knob to sometimes move and select the wrong option. Now I keep my thumb, index and middle finger still holding the volume knob around the grip areas and simply press downward while maintaining the same grip (no fingers are released). The control is so much better. Have not missed a selection since.

Burson should release a video on how to properly use the volume control knob, as it is something that some users do have issues with.


----------



## Profoundsoup

zima500 said:


> I found a much easier way to control the volume knob in the menus. I used to release my fingers and press down on the knob with just my thumb, and that would cause the knob to sometimes move and select the wrong option. Now I keep my thumb, index and middle finger still holding the volume knob around the grip areas and simply press downward while maintaining the same grip (no fingers are released). The control is so much better. Have not missed a selection since.
> 
> Burson should release a video on how to properly use the volume control knob, as it is something that some users do have issues with.


All this for a $2500 USD product.


----------



## zima500

Profoundsoup said:


> All this for a $2500 USD product.


I would agree. Passion for sound also comments on the volume control knob. Needs improvement, but it is not a deal breaker. The GT is just so awesome that I can't even focus on something like the volume knob menu control. My method is so much better now though.


----------



## zima500

Profoundsoup said:


> I think the GT does sound good but the problem is that other products exist in the world and sure if you have no experience with other high-end amps then yeah this is amazing but compared to my personal daily driver the HPA4 the sound quality is just not up to that level but more importantly the user experience with the HPA4 is leagues better than 99% of amps on the market today. I am just comparing to my experience. My daily headphones are the Hifiman 1000SE so in my personal use case I find issues.
> 
> You mention ur Arya on high gain. Yes the headphones sound great at high gain but you have hardly any play with the volume at low levels. Even at "1" volume the amp is still providing decent volume. On my HPA4 it pretty much has the same 100 step volume except the way the volume control is designed is you have sooo much control on exactly how much volume you want. Its just plain better. Again I am just comparing to my own experience. I look for products that just pretty much nail the basics and everything is well thought out. The thing is Burson could do better but at $2500 I already expect them to have basic stuff like this figured out because there are other products that have it figured out. The fact they aren't using a stepped actuator for the volume control is monkey level of decision making IMO. Hell if you only have $2000, the Headamp GS Mini with the stepped actuator for volume control is probably the best value in Hifi under $2k. I am extremely critical of products that sell for this kind of money because for most people its a lot and you better have everything damn near perfect. I FEEL none of us should have to sit here and debate what you don't like about the product's design because again, at this price, it should be a none issue because other products on the market exist that do it perfectly. I know this is probably a unpopular opinion on this forum but I wanted to just share my opinion <3


I'm using the GT set at high gain at 80 volume with the V2 Arya. I have complete control of the volume levels. At "1" volume it is very low and barely audible to me. I have also just tested it at low and medium gain and I again have complete control of the volume. At low gain I cannot hear anything at volume 1. My experience is so different to yours, that is why it made me question your impressions on the Arya-GT combo.


----------



## akqrate

I honestly have not missed a selection yet with the knob (and I don't have the most stable hand), but I do find the volume numbers going up and down a bit weird - although apparently this is common with all Burson Amps. I still find using the knob glorious and silky smooth and I guess I tune in to my desired volume more by ear than by the numbers on the dial. I continue to be wowed by the details within the sound, the missing harshness from every single track and headphone I've tried this on, and the super expansive soundstage that can get even bigger by using 'medium' crossfeed. So far a pretty happy customer and the Susvara on this amp feels just right (although I haven't heard it on super expensive amps like the AHB2 or the Bakoon).


----------



## zima500

@Profoundsoup, I have not listened to the HPA4 but according to reviews it does not appear it has audio quality to the level you describe. SoundNews describes the Volot as clearly being superior to the HPA4, and that is $500 cheaper.

Comparison:
"Dynamics weren’t going up and down with HPA4, bass and midrange weren’t vivid and more like…emotionless to me. Soundstage felt closed-in, to the point of being claustrophobic, as everything sounded cozier and much smaller in size."

"Volot made my music bigger, wider, airier and way deeper sounding, it really improved every single headphone from my stable, some were only marginally better, while others spread their wings and kick-started my imagination."

What is very interesting is that this sounds exactly what I hear from the GT. Reading this review makes me super interested in a Volot and GT comparison. I believe Soundnews should have the comparison in his upcomong GT review. That is the real competition that I see at <$3k.


----------



## akqrate

I’ve heard the HPA4, and although I like that it’s uncoloured, it reminds me most of the drop thx 789 - with all the advantages and disadvantages that that amp brings to the fore.


----------



## zima500 (Nov 25, 2021)

krude said:


> That's my ambient noise level and fan on, probably 10 cm from the fan itself.
> 
> Would be interested to see how others perform.


That app is very inaccurate. The db levels were all over the place. (high db when I have my pc and all electronics off. Quiet room)

The fan inside the GT is a Noctua NF-A12x15, which has a max noise at 23.9 dB.
https://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NF-A12x15-PWM-Premium-Quiet/dp/B071W6HJP6

Also, according to the review Burson is running the fan at "half the speed" with a db ~20. I have purchased many Noctua fans over the years and this sounds like a low db fan should sound, quiet and inaudible when any audio is present.

Best description for noise levels are in the review. This is exactly how my GT sounds. Start at 23:06


If your fan does not sound like this, then the fan may be faulty. It for sure is quiet. I would always take an active cooled amp with this small form factor over a passive cooled one that is gigantic like the Volot. I run short custom cables and need my amp close to me.


----------



## krude

zima500 said:


> That app is very inaccurate. The db levels were all over the place.
> 
> The fan inside the GT is a Noctua NF-A12x15, which has a max noise at 23.9 dB.
> https://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NF-A12x15-PWM-Premium-Quiet/dp/B071W6HJP6
> ...



I've spent about half an hour with the app and I can't say it's inacurate or all over the place but thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## krude

If anyonce else would like to measure the level of their ambient env and the db level next to the fan with ANY app or a professional db meter I would be greatful. I would really like to know what is going on.


----------



## akqrate (Nov 25, 2021)

Using Decibel X I got 29dB at 50cm horizontally measured from the top of the amp. Next to the fan it’s 30.4dB. Still a non-issue.


----------



## krude

akqrate said:


> Using Decibel X I got 29dB at 50cm horizontally measured from the top of the amp. Still a non-issue.


Thanks, I'm getting 35db from at the same distance. I'm writing to Burson to see if they can help.


----------



## akqrate

Right on top of the fan, microphone perpendicular to the airflow, I get 35dB.


----------



## krude (Nov 25, 2021)

akqrate said:


> Right on top of the fan, microphone perpendicular to the airflow, I get 35dB.


Ok, that puts things in perspective, top of the fan I get 40db with Decibel X ... this is quite a difference then. Thank you, I'll try to get it sorted. This may be a good piece of info for new users if anyone else has that kind of issues. Again, thank you for your help.


----------



## akqrate

Yeah ok if it’s 50dB that’s quite a drastic difference. Assuming you’re on top of a solid wood desk or something you shouldn’t be getting that sort of fan noise. I wonder if the fan isn’t on properly or something?


----------



## krude

akqrate said:


> Yeah ok if it’s 50dB that’s quite a drastic difference. Assuming you’re on top of a solid wood desk or something you shouldn’t be getting that sort of fan noise. I wonder if the fan isn’t on properly or something?


Just updated my post, re-measured with Decibel X so we're definitely doing apples to apples and getting 40db with DbX with the identical conditions. 5db is still a lot. I'll try to get to the bottom of this and report back.


----------



## qsk78

Found in the internet:

_Can smartphone apps, costing anywhere from $1 to $20, provide accurate occupational noise measurements? A new study provides the answer. 
The answer is, “Yes,” but only four apps that were tested measure up.
The National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health (NIOSH) evaluated the apps at its acoustic testing lab. The tests also compared results for i-Phones and Android phones.
OSHA requires noise measurement instruments to have an accuracy of +/- 2 decibels (dB).
For unweighted sound level measurements, NoiSee, SoundMeter and SPLnFFT had mean differences within the +/- 2dB of the reference measurement._


----------



## zima500 (Nov 25, 2021)

krude said:


> Thanks, I'm getting 35db from at the same distance. I'm writing to Burson to see if they can help.


In your photo you are holding your phone parallel/vertical with the airflow. This may explain your higher db. akqrate is holding is phone perpendicular to the airflow.

I have a 4-6 db increase going from Perpendicular to vertical.


----------



## akqrate

I didn’t want the noise from the airflow entering my phone’s microphone to mess with the actual dB of the noise generated. Hope I’m making sense? 

Like the air from a pedestal fan is louder when it’s directly hitting your face rather than if you’re around it.


----------



## zima500 (Nov 25, 2021)

akqrate said:


> I didn’t want the noise from the airflow entering my phone’s microphone to mess with the actual dB of the noise generated. Hope I’m making sense?
> 
> Like the air from a pedestal fan is louder when it’s directly hitting your face rather than if you’re around it.


Yeah, you did the test the correct way. My phone is all cracked after dropping it a million times. My ambient db levels are crazy high so don't know how reliable my test was. Ambient was 40db. I am definitely not in a 40db environment with all electronics off.


----------



## vkenz

SS-Audio said:


> Hi Guys, thank you for your ongoing support and your valuable contributions to both Burson and Head-fi. We take all your feedback seriously, and it's the only way for us to keep improving.
> 
> Regarding the active cooling system in the Burson Soloist 3X GT:
> 
> ...


Well, why did you not just put a mounting adapter instead of a fan so that we can buy passive aftermarket coolers like the Noctua NH-P1 or maybe a AIO Cooler?


----------



## Profoundsoup

zima500 said:


> I'm using the GT set at high gain at 80 volume with the V2 Arya. I have complete control of the volume levels. At "1" volume it is very low and barely audible to me. I have also just tested it at low and medium gain and I again have complete control of the volume. At low gain I cannot hear anything at volume 1. My experience is so different to yours, that is why it made me question your impressions on the Arya-GT combo.


Sorry, my first impressions were actually with my 1000SE but they were both similar. Yes my friend, low gain you dont hear anything at one but when it takes 5 seconds to lower the volume because the numbers are skipping back and forth. From 1 you also need to crank the wheel back up for another 5 seconds or more. Thats not good.


----------



## krude

zima500 said:


> Yeah, you did the test the correct way. My phone is all cracked after dropping it a million times. My ambient db levels are crazy high so don't know how reliable my test was.


You are correct, did the measurement again. And my laptop running normally (not heavy load) as I use it daily. If the GT had 25db level at the fan it would be what I call "near silent" and I would be extremelly happy with it.


----------



## rmsanger

Have any 3GT owners compared the pre-amp capabilities vs. 3XP?  I have my 3XP running a few different active monitors and it's a champ compared to my other HP amps with pre capabilities.  Just wondering if there is any significant gains in the pre-capabilities over the 3XP or if this is negligible.


----------



## Pashmeister

rmsanger said:


> Have any 3GT owners compared the pre-amp capabilities vs. 3XP?  I have my 3XP running a few different active monitors and it's a champ compared to my other HP amps with pre capabilities.  Just wondering if there is any significant gains in the pre-capabilities over the 3XP or if this is negligible.


Burson says the GT preamp section is “far superior” to 3xp


----------



## rmsanger

Pashmeister said:


> Burson says the GT preamp section is “far superior” to 3xp


Which is why I’m asking.  Marketing claims are far less meaningful to me than actual owner experience/reviews.

lachlan didn’t cover this in his review and This was a key omission from the original Volot release.


----------



## greyforest

rmsanger said:


> Which is why I’m asking.  Marketing claims are far less meaningful to me than actual owner experience/reviews.
> 
> lachlan didn’t cover this in his review and This was a key omission from the original Volot release.


to me its just slightly better...

also i notice something about gt that is bit unsettling 

3gt and 3xp makes different dac sounds about same or similar....


----------



## rmsanger

If any other owners have the XP & GT would very much like to hear your opinions on the pre-amp different.  I use my XP to pre my active monitors and I use it as a pre for my Auris HA-2 tube amp.   It's pretty damn good at both functions.   But wondering if they GT will offer any similar benefits people have been reporting on the hp amp side.


----------



## greyforest

rmsanger said:


> If any other owners have the XP & GT would very much like to hear your opinions on the pre-amp different.  I use my XP to pre my active monitors and I use it as a pre for my Auris HA-2 tube amp.   It's pretty damn good at both functions.   But wondering if they GT will offer any similar benefits people have been reporting on the hp amp side.


i use a pair of 3 driver active monitor as well, to my ear gt made them sounds bit clearer compared to 3xp. just a bit


----------



## Tubewin

Surprised there aren't more reviews on the GT besides passion for sound.


----------



## Pashmeister

Tubewin said:


> Surprised there aren't more reviews on the GT besides passion for sound.


slow delivery. I pre-ordered mine in September, I dunno what happened to “chronological shipment”. Singapore isn’t even far whether shipment comes from AU or China.


----------



## akqrate

FYI shipment comes directly from China


----------



## hrklg01

The GT using the sub out is a perfect match with the MYSPHERE3.2
Br heinz


----------



## Pashmeister

akqrate said:


> FYI shipment comes directly from China


And Singapore is a close neighbor. Pre-ordered in September and orders late October from the US reached them first. I dunno what happened to “chronological” order.


----------



## krude

Didn't manage to fix the louder than expected fan / air noise, talking to Burson about it, let's see what happens.

But I've got an update for people with sensitive IEMs. I had an issue with Odins and noisy background, decided to try iFi Ear Buddy, on low gain I had to go from 20 to around 40 to get roughly the same volume, but there is no quality degradation I could hear and the background is pitch black, which is perfect, really happy with the performance of this chain so far.


----------



## SlothRock

In this price range I’m considering the new iCan pro signature, this, or a GSX mini (slightly less $$ than the other two). If it weren’t for the reported issues here the soloist GT seems like the best option but don’t wanna deal with potential fan noise and a fussy volume nob spending $2300. Torn :-/


----------



## krude

SlothRock said:


> In this price range I’m considering the new iCan pro signature, this, or a GSX mini (slightly less $$ than the other two). If it weren’t for the reported issues here the soloist GT seems like the best option but don’t wanna deal with potential fan noise and a fussy volume nob spending $2300. Torn :-/


Yeah I'm in the same boat having the amp in house for a few days ... the only issue I've got is the fan noise ... but then again the performance is through the roof for me, dual mono, loads of inputs, outputs, crossfeed, op amp rolling (huge for me) ... I don't have any issues with the knob thankfully, or anything else ...

I'm yet to hear from Burson re noise, but I'm starting to think I'll probably try to experiment with fans myself and try to get it a few db down if I have to.

I would love it to have the claimed 25db noise ... and I absolutely hate when a product doesn't do what the company claims ... but it sounds so good and it offers so much for the money (you absolutely need the supercharger for it mind) ... choices choices


----------



## rmsanger (Nov 27, 2021)

krude said:


> Yeah I'm in the same boat having the amp in house for a few days ... the only issue I've got is the fan noise ... but then again the performance is through the roof for me, dual mono, loads of inputs, outputs, crossfeed, op amp rolling (huge for me) ... I don't have any issues with the knob thankfully, or anything else ...
> 
> I'm yet to hear from Burson re noise, but I'm starting to think I'll probably try to experiment with fans myself and try to get it a few db down if I have to.
> 
> I would love it to have the claimed 25db noise ... and I absolutely hate when a product doesn't do what the company claims ... but it sounds so good and it offers so much for the money (you absolutely need the supercharger for it mind) ... choices choices



If fan noise is the only issue then its 0 issue for me.  I sit 8 feet away from hp amps so wouldn’t hear a thing.  As long as no noise is introduced into the chain I’ll be set.

still waiting Sandus review of 3gt vs Volot vs Oor +hypsos.

hard pass on the gsx mini and Mk2 for me don’t like their sound signature.  formula s + powerman and niimbus us4 used also start to creep into range pending prices.


----------



## SlothRock

The fan noise I also don’t care as much if we’re just talking about it in the room. I already sit next to a computer that runs with insane fan noise and it’s never bugged me even with open backs. If it’s getting into the chain is what I worry about. Also, I’ll be mostly using the amp right now with verite closed headphones so that’ll reduce even more outside noise


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 8, 2021)

SlothRock said:


> In this price range I’m considering the new iCan pro signature, this, or a GSX mini (slightly less $$ than the other two). If it weren’t for the reported issues here the soloist GT seems like the best option but don’t wanna deal with potential fan noise and a fussy volume nob spending $2300. Torn :-/


In my opinion, to get the most out of the amp, you're going to need a pair of hard to drive headphones. If you already have a pair of such headphones, I think you can't go wrong with the GT. The fan noise is there, but it isn't a deal breaker for me. The volume knob does bother me, so I use the remote to change the volume. If you have easy to drive headphones, I can suggest the GS-X mini.

Edit: GT sounds better than the mini to me even with easy to drive headphones.


----------



## SlothRock

Tubewin said:


> In my opinion, to get the most out of the amp, you're going to need a pair of hard to drive headphones. If you already have a pair of such headphones, I think you can't go wrong with the GT. The fan noise is there, but it isn't a deal breaker for me. The volume knob does bother me, so I use the remote to change the volume. If you have easy to drive headphones, I can suggest the GS-X mini.


Totally get this sentiment but I guess what keeps me on the fence is I am interested in amp I can keep for the long haul and can work with a variety of headphones regardless of how I change. It’s so close in price to the GSX Mini, id hate to buy the mini, love it for a couple years, then need to buy this or something more powerful cuz I ended up getting a power hungry headphone. Going for the “buy once, cry once” method if I can lol


----------



## krude (Nov 27, 2021)

SlothRock said:


> Totally get this sentiment but I guess what keeps me on the fence is I am interested in amp I can keep for the long haul and can work with a variety of headphones regardless of how I change. It’s so close in price to the GSX Mini, id hate to buy the mini, love it for a couple years, then need to buy this or something more powerful cuz I ended up getting a power hungry headphone. Going for the “buy once, cry once” method if I can lol


If you don't care about room noise get the GT and enjoy  no noise in the chain apart from sensitive IEMs for which things like iFi Ear Buddy solve the noise floor issue. Full sized headphones have black background when ran on appropriate gain from my testing. Also you can roll op amps as needed when you change headphones. That's the biggest thing about Burson for me.


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 8, 2021)

SlothRock said:


> Totally get this sentiment but I guess what keeps me on the fence is I am interested in amp I can keep for the long haul and can work with a variety of headphones regardless of how I change. It’s so close in price to the GSX Mini, id hate to buy the mini, love it for a couple years, then need to buy this or something more powerful cuz I ended up getting a power hungry headphone. Going for the “buy once, cry once” method if I can lol


Since I can go back and forth with the GS-X mini and the GT, I can say neither may be the perfect match for you, if what you seek is a "amp to rule them all". You might need to compromise slightly. If you ever plan on getting a Susvara, get the GT. I agree with what Krude has said, you can use the low gain setting for easier to drive headphones, the background is not as black as I would like it, but the noise floor is not audible. The GT gives you an upgrade path if you ever choose to get something like the Susvaras. I do plan on getting the Susvara's so the GT is most likely going to stay. But I do enjoy the Utopia's with the mini more.

Edit: With more time spent, I can say I enjoy the GT's more than the mini.


----------



## SlothRock

Aaaaaaaaand I just bought the GT. Cheers!


----------



## greyforest

SlothRock said:


> In this price range I’m considering the new iCan pro signature, this, or a GSX mini (slightly less $$ than the other two). If it weren’t for the reported issues here the soloist GT seems like the best option but don’t wanna deal with potential fan noise and a fussy volume nob spending $2300. Torn :-/


get a mini and stay away from anything ifi. 
get 3gt if you need function such as channel balence or crossfeed

otherwise you can get a very reasonable price for gsx mini second handed and its a very solid tier II amp probably the best for the price range
3gt is mid tier I but have its flaws and it cant do it all.


----------



## Tubewin

greyforest said:


> get a mini and stay away from anything ifi.
> get 3gt if you need function such as channel balence or crossfeed
> 
> otherwise you can get a very reasonable price for gsx mini second handed and its a very solid tier II amp probably the best for the price range
> 3gt is mid tier I but have its flaws and it cant do it all.



In what tier would you place the Ferrum Oor+hypsos? Does it edge out the GT?


----------



## jurumal

I think we need to critically consider the methodology at which these measurements are taken by the various users. 

Firstly, the decibel reading is going to vary depending on your listening position. I don’t believe anyone is realistically going to be listening to their headphones with their head resting on the amp. 

Which brings me to the second point. It _appears_ that some folks are measuring the noise by resting their measuring device on the amp. If this is the case, the measuring device is going to pick up any vibrations from the amp or air the fan is displacing thus rendering the measurements skewed. 

Lastly, I understand if amp placement is limiting for some people and can only place the amp within close proximity (or within earshot). In that case, I can understand that the fan noise has a _greater potential_ to affect listening enjoyment, but the impact a few db of noise has may be highly subjective.

But to round back, I think we need to start by obtaining fan noise measurements relative to listening position. 

Even with measurements being taken properly, the results may be a moot point when you consider how much noise is attenuated when you actually have headphones over your ears. 

With all the factors taken in consideration and assuming that the fan doesn’t add noise to the circuitry, I think the fan noise will be negligible. *However*, with all conditions being ideal and the fan is putting out 45db, then it becomes a problem Burson should look into.

Of course, this is all in theory. I’m excited to get my GT in anytime now and you can bet I’m gonna obtain my own measurements.


----------



## akqrate

jurumal said:


> I think we need to critically consider the methodology at which these measurements are taken by the various users.
> 
> Firstly, the decibel reading is going to vary depending on your listening position. I don’t believe anyone is realistically going to be listening to their headphones with their head resting on the amp.
> 
> ...


To investigate some of the concerns that others were reporting I did some of the above measuring tests - they’re in no way foolproof or free of external conditions influencing the noise etc… and to your point the moment my headphones go on my ears and music starts playing (even at a low listening volume), I literally hear no fan noise at all.


----------



## SlothRock

^^ your review from earlier is what put me over the edge to buy. I also have a Bifrost 2 . I’m confident fan noise won’t bother me since it’s just room noise which doesn’t bother me with my 5 noctua fans blowing at 100% in my desktop right now. If the volume button sucks, well, lame but there’s a remote at least and possible firmware updates to help the sensitivity even out. Other than that this seems like a home run so I’m stoked for it


----------



## akqrate (Nov 27, 2021)

SlothRock said:


> ^^ your review from earlier is what put me over the edge to buy. I also have a Bifrost 2 . I’m confident fan noise won’t bother me since it’s just room noise which doesn’t bother me with my 5 noctua fans blowing at 100% in my desktop right now. If the volume button sucks, well, lame but there’s a remote at least and possible firmware updates to help the sensitivity even out. Other than that this seems like a home run so I’m stoked for it


Quite honestly even the volume control thing is a non issue, they’re very small steps so generally you’re turning the volume knob quickly in which case you’d never even notice it sometimes goes the other way in the numbers. The fan noise honestly isn’t an issue the moment the music starts playing. If you’re hearing the fan with the music playing, are you really listening to the music at the level you’d notice proper amplification? And I’m a low level listener myself.


----------



## Tubewin

akqrate said:


> Quite honestly even the volume control thing is a non issue, they’re very small steps so generally you’re turning the volume knob quickly in which case you’d never even notice it sometimes goes the other way in the numbers. The fan noise honestly isn’t an issue the moment the music starts playing. If you’re hearing the fan with the music playing, are you really listening to the music at the level you’d notice proper amplification? And I’m a low level listener myself.


The volume knob is the biggest issue for me. Even when turning it slow and deliberately, the volume jumps back and forth. Again, yours might not be as bad as mine, Krude’s doesn’t seem to be that bad either. But for me, I can’t raise or lower the volume in any practical way without the numbers going the other way. The remote is a necessity for me.


----------



## akqrate

Not that I’m going to return mine, but is Burson returning the full amount for unhappy customers? Or are they keeping 5% or whatever the fees are and returning the rest?


----------



## Tubewin

akqrate said:


> Not that I’m going to return mine, but is Burson returning the full amount for unhappy customers? Or are they keeping 5% or whatever the fees are and returning the rest?


10% restocking fee.


----------



## SlothRock

If the volume nob is such an issue on yours but not for two other people, do you think that would just indicate a fault and worthy of an RMA/repair?


----------



## zima500 (Nov 27, 2021)

jurumal said:


> I think we need to critically consider the methodology at which these measurements are taken by the various users.
> 
> Firstly, the decibel reading is going to vary depending on your listening position. I don’t believe anyone is realistically going to be listening to their headphones with their head resting on the amp.
> 
> ...


This is spot on. The sound db measurements are inaccurate here and are being done too close to the amp. Even comparing the two apps used, Sound meter and Decibel X, I had one giving me a 40db ambient and the other a 27 ambient. Cell phones are not accurate, especially factoring the many models.

I find this very simple. From the review, Lachlan has the exact description of the fan noise from the GT. It is exactly as he describes. This is not complicated. It is a quiet fan with <24db noise from the #1 fan manufacturer there is.


----------



## zima500

Tubewin said:


> In my opinion, to get the most out of the amp, you're going to need a pair of hard to drive headphones. If you already have a pair of such headphones, I think you can't go wrong with the GT. The fan noise is there, but it isn't a deal breaker for me. The volume knob does bother me, so I use the remote to change the volume. If you have easy to drive headphones, I can suggest the GS-X mini.


This has not been my experience at all. As nice as the Susvara sounds on the GT, I have found my other headphones to actually have larger improvements to the degree that it has made me reevaluate every pair I was planning to let go. I bought a crapload of headphones in the past year and have yet to test them all. So far the Susvara, Arya, HD820 and TH900 pearl whites have all had nice improvements. It is not limited to "hard to drive" headphones like is being stated here. I really don't understand where this point of view is coming from.

The Volot review from Soundnews is so similar to my opinion on the GT (the reason I am really looking forward to the review).

"Volot made my music bigger, wider, airier and way deeper sounding, it really improved every single headphone from my stable, some were only marginally better, while others spread their wings and kick-started my imagination."

I have been listening to my other headphones, not my Susvara, the most by far. With the Arya and HD820 at the top because the sound stage on both increased so nicely, along with the detail. Then the Th900 pear whites, as I have noticed the increase in detail to be more apparent than the increased sound stage. It is so interesting and addicting to see what this amp can do to all headphones, regardless of being hard or easy to drive.


----------



## zima500 (Nov 27, 2021)

I am so addicted to this amp right now and it has made me so surprised by the amount of negativity there is on the GT so far. This makes no sense based on my experience with it. The fan is $20, literally $20. If there is a faulty fan, it is so cheap and easy to replace. How in the world can one say that a $20 part is the sole reason an amp is unacceptable and needs be returned and forgotten? How is the fan noise such a "mystery" when it is the same fan that massive amounts of people who build their pc's have installed for years and years. Just google the Noctua quiet fans, they are the best in the market for air cooling and noise levels. Where is this "mystery" coming from?

The volume knob isn't top tier, but is absolutely not a deal breaker. The only issue I have is with menu option selections, but I have much better experiences now after not removing my grip on the wheel when pressing down. I find the smooth wheel superior for changing volume levels as you can circle your index finder around and spin the wheel rather quickly, and the slower increments in volume is also superior to get more exact levels.

It's an awesome amp.


----------



## akqrate (Nov 27, 2021)

Agreed, I’m never sending mine back!

It just sounds incredible doesn’t it, any headphone I’ve thrown at it I’ve heard stuff I’ve never been able to hear before. No harshness at all on any track.

By the way the volume control is studio grade, just their implementation of how the numbers go up or down in steps is inconsistent… and has been an issue of Burson’s in other amps too. It’s top notch hardware they’ve chosen though. The software isn’t bothersome enough, if I want to end up at the exact number of the volume I have in mind, it’ll get there, just might take like 2 seconds longer. 

I’ve found my endgame with amps… for now.


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 8, 2021)

Deleted this post, I enjoy the GT's more now.


----------



## Tubewin

SlothRock said:


> If the volume nob is such an issue on yours but not for two other people, do you think that would just indicate a fault and worthy of an RMA/repair?


Not sure, but it's not a one off. I would rather just use the remote before sending it off. There are a lot of people in this thread that mentioned issues with the volume knob/interface. I mean, even Lachlan's Passion For Sound review on the GT mentioned that his only gripe was the volume knob. In his conclusions he says "You do need to be prepared for a slightly frustrating control experience". Passion for sound even has time stamps in his review where he explains in depth the issues with the volume control. The issue exists. It doesn't bother some people and it will bother others.


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 8, 2021)

zima500 said:


> I am so addicted to this amp right now and it has made me so surprised by the amount of negativity there is on the GT so far. This makes no sense based on my experience with it. The fan is $20, literally $20. If there is a faulty fan, it is so cheap and easy to replace. How in the world can one say that a $20 part is the sole reason an amp is unacceptable and needs be returned and forgotten? How is the fan noise such a "mystery" when it is the same fan that massive amounts of people who build their pc's have installed for years and years. Just google the Noctua quiet fans, they are the best in the market for air cooling and noise levels. Where is this "mystery" coming from?
> 
> The volume knob isn't top tier, but is absolutely not a deal breaker. The only issue I have is with menu option selections, but I have much better experiences now after not removing my grip on the wheel when pressing down. I find the smooth wheel superior for changing volume levels as you can circle your index finder around and spin the wheel rather quickly, and the slower increments in volume is also superior to get more exact levels.
> 
> It's an awesome amp.


Zima500 the issue is that the fan noise is advertised at under 25dBA when it's actually running closer to 40dBA. It has nothing to do with whether they put a $20 fan or a $100 fan. You would rather people stay quiet with their purchases? Because it's not a big deal for you?

Edit: Fan is not audible when you are actually listening to music. Only close to 40db when you have the dB meter right on top of it.


----------



## qsk78

Did you guys notice any difference between horizontal and vertical positions of the GT in terms of noise generation?


----------



## krude (Nov 28, 2021)

jurumal said:


> I think we need to critically consider the methodology at which these measurements are taken by the various users.
> 
> Firstly, the decibel reading is going to vary depending on your listening position. I don’t believe anyone is realistically going to be listening to their headphones with their head resting on the amp.
> 
> ...


If you are refering to me :
1. The phone is not resting on the amp
2. Measuring next to the fan with the same app is the only semi objective way to compare possible unit variation
3. Burson claims the noise level of the unit is 25db ... which for me means maximum you could ever measure
4. I did my laptop the same way and indeed got 25db during normal operation

Lastly people seem to report 2 completely different noise levels. Some people say it is indeed whisper quiet, like Lachlan in his review, and I have no reason to doubt him as he is really professional and open, and some other people myself included report that it's on a level of a regular PC ... which doesn't seem right for a TOTL audiophile piece of gear in my mind. That's it.


----------



## krude (Nov 28, 2021)

qsk78 said:


> Did you guys notice any difference between horizontal and vertical positions of the GT in terms of noise generation?


No, also I took the the fan out and ran it on my desk to check it out and the fan itself is indeed whisper quiet, literally silent. It is a really good fan. The problem for me starts when I close the case. That noise is generated purely by the airflow inside the case.


----------



## krude (Nov 28, 2021)

zima500 said:


> I am so addicted to this amp right now and it has made me so surprised by the amount of negativity there is on the GT so far. This makes no sense based on my experience with it. The fan is $20, literally $20. If there is a faulty fan, it is so cheap and easy to replace. How in the world can one say that a $20 part is the sole reason an amp is unacceptable and needs be returned and forgotten? How is the fan noise such a "mystery" when it is the same fan that massive amounts of people who build their pc's have installed for years and years. Just google the Noctua quiet fans, they are the best in the market for air cooling and noise levels. Where is this "mystery" coming from?
> 
> The volume knob isn't top tier, but is absolutely not a deal breaker. The only issue I have is with menu option selections, but I have much better experiences now after not removing my grip on the wheel when pressing down. I find the smooth wheel superior for changing volume levels as you can circle your index finder around and spin the wheel rather quickly, and the slower increments in volume is also superior to get more exact levels.
> 
> It's an awesome amp.


Dude I'm happy that your unit is perfect, but you have to understand QA and unit variation, maybe then you will be less surprised.

I didn't have a single issue with my 3xp but I never said that I'm surprised that other people are experiencing and documenting legit issues and are a bit peeved off at times. If I were you I would enjoy my unit and hope Burson can solve other peoples issues so they can enjoy theirs as well.


----------



## krude (Nov 28, 2021)

zima500 said:


> I am so addicted to this amp right now and it has made me so surprised by the amount of negativity there is on the GT so far. This makes no sense based on my experience with it. The fan is $20, literally $20. If there is a faulty fan, it is so cheap and easy to replace. How in the world can one say that a $20 part is the sole reason an amp is unacceptable and needs be returned and forgotten? How is the fan noise such a "mystery" when it is the same fan that massive amounts of people who build their pc's have installed for years and years. Just google the Noctua quiet fans, they are the best in the market for air cooling and noise levels. Where is this "mystery" coming from?
> 
> The volume knob isn't top tier, but is absolutely not a deal breaker. The only issue I have is with menu option selections, but I have much better experiences now after not removing my grip on the wheel when pressing down. I find the smooth wheel superior for changing volume levels as you can circle your index finder around and spin the wheel rather quickly, and the slower increments in volume is also superior to get more exact levels.
> 
> It's an awesome amp.


Also imagine this, the amp is advertised at 25db, it seems to be objectively reviewed as being "whisper quiet" which is around 25db. You get a unit that measures at 35-40db and is objectively not "whisper quiet" by any stretch, but you keep it. One year later you decide to sell ... how the hell are you going to sell it then? The guy who buys it off you has a high chance of saying "dude, it's clearly broken!" and push you for a refund on PayPal, and he would be right. You would have to sell it as "factory defect with higher than usual noise level" ... but you bought it at full price right. That highlights the problem here, and this forum is for poeple in those situations to get a consensus and work together to try to overcome those problems I think. At least that's why I'm here, to help others and seek help when needed.


----------



## jurumal (Nov 28, 2021)

Tubewin said:


> Zima500 the issue is that the fan noise is advertised at under 25dBA when it's actually running closer to 40dBA. It has nothing to do with whether they put a $20 fan or a $100 fan. You would rather people stay quiet with their purchases? Because it's not a big deal for you?





krude said:


> If you are refering to me the phone is :
> 1. Not resting on the amp
> 2. Measuring next to the fan with the same app is the only semi objective way to compare possible unit variation
> 3. Burson claims the noise level of the unit is 25db ... which for me means maximum you could ever measure
> ...



Frankly, I find these manufacturer claims of power ratings and in this case, fan noise claims nebulous at best. Like I said before it’s always relative.

_“Amp is capable of providing 10 watts per channel.”_
But at what impedance (8, 32, 300)?”

_“Amp fan emits noise at 25 db maximum.”_
But at what distance relative to listening position (1 in, 1 ft, 1 m)?

Claims like these are absolutely a responsibility the manufacturers (and Burson, in the case of the latter) need to clarify.


----------



## greyforest

Tubewin said:


> In what tier would you place the Ferrum Oor+hypsos? Does it edge out the GT?


got to say it does edge out gt in terms of detail retrieve. overall it is same tier as gt
but it depends on what features is valued higher, for some people it is smoothness for others it is the resolution.

for the time i spent with gt, i am happy for what it does. but 3gt is missing some of those resolution compared to other good amps. 
it gives you the facade of great resolution, but somehow i feel infomation is missing or darkened in some tracks


----------



## greyforest

For all those issues with gt, fan noise is really the insignificant one. it is possible that there are qc problems with the fan. but for most of the time. if you have an earphone on. it is not something needs to be concerned. all those fan will get louder while dust is accumulated on it. it is a compromise made by burson. thats why 3gt is cheap（relatively）

*3gt is made and probably designed in china.* if you look up burson audio‘s abn（Australian Business Register） you will see the address of registration is a repair shop
Key contact details for Burson Audio?
Phone: 03 9350 6710
Website: www.bursonaudio.com
Address:*2 Sussex St, Coburg VIC, 3058

look it up yourself in google map
and you will find all those issue neglectble*

so all i am saying is 3xp and 3gt is price competetive chifi product. i am happy with it.


----------



## zima500

Tubewin said:


> Zima500 the issue is that the fan noise is advertised at under 25dBA when it's actually running closer to 40dBA. It has nothing to do with whether they put a $20 fan or a $100 fan. You would rather people stay quiet with their purchases? Because it's not a big deal for you?


My issue is that you are stating it is 40db in general, as per Burson's design. This is not true. You guys are sticking a cell phone right on top of the amp and measuring db incorrectly. You are also using a mobile app which is not an accurate method. I have built so many PC's since I was in middle school playing Diablo, and have purchased so many fans with varying db levels. There is no way one can claim the noctua fan in the GT is loud. Read the reviews, this is the fan:
https://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NF-A1...ywords=noctua+nf-a12x15&qid=1638087447&sr=8-4

Googled how db levels are measured for fans and this dude describes noctua's process (1 meter away from fan)


This is coming from a pc gamer who hates fan noise and water cools everything as I find the fan noise to kill immersion when gaming.
I stated this earlier, my fan noise from the GT is exactly like Lachlan describes his unit. If you are stating your unit is much louder, than that is not the norm.
A better idea would be taking a video/sound recording and comparing something with similar db levels with varying distances, not right on top of the amp. I have zero confidence in these cell phone apps.


----------



## krude (Nov 28, 2021)

zima500 said:


> My issue is that you are stating it is 40db in general, as per Burson's design. This is not true. You guys are sticking a cell phone right on top of the amp and measuring db incorrectly. You are also using a mobile app which is not an accurate method. I have built so many PC's since I was in middle school playing Diablo, and have purchased so many fans with varying db levels. There is no way one can claim the noctua fan in the GT is loud. Read the reviews, this is the fan:
> https://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NF-A1...ywords=noctua+nf-a12x15&qid=1638087447&sr=8-4
> 
> Googled how db levels are measured for fans and this dude describes noctua's process (1 meter away from fan)
> ...



Ill post a vid in a sec.


----------



## zima500

krude said:


> You are clearly supperior than the rest of us, how about you post some measurements we can relate to then? So far you point fingers at everyone but not offered any support or solutions?


I just offered my support. I stated if you feel your unit is making such a loud noise than it is not the norm. It should sound the same as Lachlan's, that's how mine sounds. Contact Burson if that is how you feel and try to make a video/audio recording with a similar db product.


----------



## krude

zima500 said:


> I just offered my support. I stated if you feel your unit is making such a loud noise than it is not the norm. It should sound the same as Lachlan's, that's how mine sounds. Contact Burson if that is how you feel and try to make a video/audio recording with a similar db product.


Ok, to be even more objective I took the same measurement of the fan on the desk, and here's the vid I've sent to Burson. Again, I hope they will come back with some help.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wb0WSJLHkgmzpb75gmQ5-Nw-0UtuPsoI/view


----------



## zima500

Tubewin said:


> All of the headphones you listed are harder to drive than my utopias. I have the gsx mini right next to me to do a a/b comparison. What don’t you understand? All I was saying was that if you don’t plan on getting hard to drive headphones, the mini would be more than enough. If someone plans on getting a harder to drive planar headphone the GT should be on the table.
> 
> I don’t see anything unreasonable with what I said.


No, the th900 pearl whites are easier to drive. They have an impedance of 25 ohms and sensitivity of 100dB/ 1mW. The Utopia is at 80 ohms/104db.

The point I am making is that there is an abundance of negativity for the GT. There is little talk of the awesome sound quality and sharing of experiences with different headphones and dacs. I am not stating you cannot speak of issues, but it's clearly towards negativity.

Look at your comment here and tell me you are not being negative. You are suggesting that the "mini would be more than enough" and that the GT is mainly suitable for hard to drive headphones like the Susvara. Well, the 3XP would be better bang for your buck and could also be "more than enough". You could also say that same about the Singxer SA-1. The GS-X mini is a good amp, especially at the current 2nd hand market rates now, but could you say it is worth the money over a 3XP or SA-1?
Brand new, it is $1800 - $2000. According to the reviews, the mini is an amp that is between the 3XP and GT in performance. It is clearly not on the same level as the GT. So it is the same rule in audio equipment, diminishing returns as price increases.

My experience, along with others here and from the review, is that the GT improves sound quality regardless of how difficult a headphone is to drive. I have found more improvement from my TH900 than the He6se I have.


----------



## jurumal

zima500 said:


> My issue is that you are stating it is 40db in general, as per Burson's design. This is not true. You guys are sticking a cell phone right on top of the amp and measuring db incorrectly. You are also using a mobile app which is not an accurate method. I have built so many PC's since I was in middle school playing Diablo, and have purchased so many fans with varying db levels. There is no way one can claim the noctua fan in the GT is loud. Read the reviews, this is the fan:
> https://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NF-A1...ywords=noctua+nf-a12x15&qid=1638087447&sr=8-4
> 
> Googled how db levels are measured for fans and this dude describes noctua's process (1 meter away from fan)
> ...



The information here is underrated. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Necro82

My unit is on the road!


----------



## SlothRock

Necro82 said:


> My unit is on the road!



Hell ya! Found out I got super lucky as well. Ordered from moon audio but they still had the preorder deal up even though their units are in this week and shipping this week. So I nabbed 10% off, free cooling stand and free supercharger


----------



## Tubewin

zima500 said:


> No, the th900 pearl whites are easier to drive. They have an impedance of 25 ohms and sensitivity of 100dB/ 1mW. The Utopia is at 80 ohms/104db.
> 
> The point I am making is that there is an abundance of negativity for the GT. There is little talk of the awesome sound quality and sharing of experiences with different headphones and dacs. I am not stating you cannot speak of issues, but it's clearly towards negativity.
> 
> ...


I do talk about the good things in my impressions post. I talk about the gs-x mini because it's the amp I used (and still use) immediately before the GT. Someone also posted that they were on the fence between three amps, one being the gs-x mini and another being the GT. Again, are you saying it's better that we don't talk about the volume control, fan noise, or anything else that doesn't relate to the sound? I agree it sounds fine, but the things that aren't implemented well should be discussed, not swept under the rug by the things it does well.

I disagree that the GT improves easier to drive headphones over the gs-x mini. That is not an attack on your belief or on Burson. That is my subjective opinion. Have you owned the mini? If you haven't owned the mini how can you say that it won't do a better job for easier to drive headphones like the Utopia's and the th900 pearl whites? I have both amps and IN MY OPINION the gs-x has the lower noise floor. "It is clearly not on the same level as the GT" how did you come to this conclusion?


----------



## SlothRock

Too much arguing up in here. Everyone is right. No matter how good a product is, people should feel free to post issues they're having with the unit. These issues could be legitimate, actual issues/bugs/defects that the company needs to be aware of and fix. They could also just be subjective issues with a design decision (fan in an amp) that could be problems for that specific user and not a problem for 100 other people. Either way, surfacing issues as a whole let's someone make an objective decision on what works for them or what may be a deal breaker. 

At the same time, it's great that people are in here sharing how truly incredible this amp is. Through the issues some folks may be having, it's clear that Burson has created something pretty special here that can be an endgame amp for many, many people. I ultimately made the decision here based off both the pros and cons I read in this thread and I'm glad I knew about both before purchasing so I didn't run into any hidden "surprises" that would have upset me.


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 8, 2021)

zima500 said:


> My issue is that you are stating it is 40db in general, as per Burson's design. This is not true. You guys are sticking a cell phone right on top of the amp and measuring db incorrectly. You are also using a mobile app which is not an accurate method. I have built so many PC's since I was in middle school playing Diablo, and have purchased so many fans with varying db levels. There is no way one can claim the noctua fan in the GT is loud. Read the reviews, this is the fan:
> https://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NF-A1...ywords=noctua+nf-a12x15&qid=1638087447&sr=8-4
> 
> Googled how db levels are measured for fans and this dude describes noctua's process (1 meter away from fan)
> ...



So let me rephrase. There are documented reports of people on this thread posting dBA readings of close to 40dBA when it has been advertised at less than 25dBA.

edit: Fan is not audible when actually playing something through the amp. Non-issue.


----------



## zima500

Tubewin said:


> I do talk about the good things in my impressions post. I talk about the gs-x mini because it's the amp I used (and still use) immediately before the GT. Someone also posted that they were on the fence between three amps, one being the gs-x mini and another being the GT. Again, are you saying it's better that we don't talk about the volume control, fan noise, or anything else that doesn't relate to the sound? I agree it sounds fine, but the things that aren't implemented well should be discussed, not swept under the rug by the things it does well.
> 
> I disagree that the GT improves easier to drive headphones over the gs-x mini. That is not an attack on your belief or on Burson. That is my subjective opinion. Have you owned the mini? If you haven't owned the mini how can you say that it won't do a better job for easier to drive headphones like the Utopia's and the th900 pearl whites? I have both amps and IN MY OPINION the gs-x has the lower noise floor. "It is clearly not on the same level as the GT" how did you come to this conclusion?


I've never stated it is better not to speak of issues or keep them "swept under the rug". I was simply surprised that all the focus on this amp was not it's sound, but it's flaws. And if we are to speak of flaws, I want accuracy. Good accurate criticism will give us all better results. The fan db testing methods are a mess here. jurumal made good comments on the issue. How are we to drive Burson to correct issues if we providing inaccurate methods and results? They will ignore us if so. We made good advancements here through conversation such as testing db levels from different distances, what distance is the standard for fan db measurements (what distance is Burson using for the ~25db quote?) and differing results from the mobile apps. Recording a comparison of the GT with another product with similar db levels is a good idea. 

But, it really is so much easier to just listen to Lachlan's description on the noise level in his review. If your unit does sound like that, contact Burson. Also recognizing the possibility that maybe active cooling is a deal breaker to you, even if quiet by most people's standards.


----------



## Tubewin

zima500 said:


> I've never stated it is better not to speak of issues or keep them "swept under the rug". I was simply surprised that all the focus on this amp was not it's sound, but it's flaws. And if we are to speak of flaws, I want accuracy. Good accurate criticism will give us all better results. The fan db testing methods are a mess here. jurumal made good comments on the issue. How are we to drive Burson to correct issues if we providing inaccurate methods and results? They will ignore us if so. We made good advancements here through conversation such as testing db levels from different distances, what distance is the standard for fan db measurements (what distance is Burson using for the ~25db quote?) and differing results from the mobile apps. Recording a comparison of the GT with another product with similar db levels is a good idea.
> 
> But, it really is so much easier to just listen to Lachlan's description on the noise level in his review. If your unit does sound like that, contact Burson. Also recognizing the possibility that maybe active cooling is a deal breaker to you, even if quiet by most people's standards.


Again, my initial impression covers both positive and negative aspects of the sound. You were more than "surprised". You were trying to undermine and downplay certain people's experiences that didn't jive with yours. You had an issue with me talking about the gs-x mini. Again, I'm going to ask you, have you listened or owned the mini to be able to say that "It is clearly not on the same level as the GT" with easy to drive headphones?


----------



## zima500

Tubewin said:


> Again, my initial impression covers both positive and negative aspects of the sound. You were more than "surprised". You were trying to undermine and downplay certain people's experiences that didn't jive with yours. You had an issue with me talking about the gs-x mini. Again, I'm going to ask you, have you listened or owned the mini to be able to say that "It is clearly not on the same level as the GT" with easy to drive headphones?


You sparked my interest in the gs-x mini after you mentioned it's performance. I read several reviews and saw the video review by GoldenSound. From the feedback of others the mini has: midrange separation issues, variable sound stage that may appear flat and lack depth at times, can overemphasize treble, lack of bass slam/impact making it unsuitable for electronic music and mediocre single ended performance. This of course is highlighting all of it's flaws, as it is clearly known as a good amplifier with many positives, but it is still a tier below the GT.

At $1800-$2000, I would never recommend the gs-x mini over the GT, especially for the TH900. As per GoldenSound, "the biggest concern for me was that single ended performance is much worse than balanced. If you are getting this amp, plan to use balanced if possible." That is an issue, especially for the th900 which has a very good 6.35mm tuned stock cable (7n copper with rhodium plated connectors) that a majority of users would agree provides the best sound and would likely never change. And it isn't possible to create a SE 6.35mm - xlr adapter, so you are forced to spend ~$250 to move to a balanced cable with very limited use. A majority of easy to drive headphones come with SE cables.

In comparison the GT has excellent single-ended performance, nearly identical to the balanced. Better bass slam and impact, sound stage and separation. A large amount of th900 owners do listen to electronic music, which GoldenSound and others state the gs-x mini is not suited for.

What makes the th900 stand out is of course the bass but also the sound stage for a semi-closed, and a very underrated level of separation. It has excellent levels of separation and it improves even further along with the soundstage on the GT, creating a very immersive experience. A track I like listening to when testing separation is Radiohead - Weird Fishes. The TH900 is beautiful here, immersing more than the Susvara.

Your preference for the gs-x mini is for it's sound signature, it is a warm and colored amp. The overall audio quality/performance and power that the GT brings is superior, though it costs more money, and it actually is more bang for buck. I just wanted to clarify this because you are providing incorrect information to others, especially those debating a purchase between a mini and GT. It is inaccurate and misleading.


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 8, 2021)

zima500 said:


> You sparked my interest in the gs-x mini after you mentioned it's performance. I read several reviews and saw the video review by GoldenSound. From the feedback of others the mini has: midrange separation issues, variable sound stage that may appear flat and lack depth at times, can overemphasize treble, lack of bass slam/impact making it unsuitable for electronic music and mediocre single ended performance. This of course is highlighting all of it's flaws, as it is clearly known as a good amplifier with many positives, but it is still a tier below the GT.
> 
> At $1800-$2000, I would never recommend the gs-x mini over the GT, especially for the TH900. As per GoldenSound, "the biggest concern for me was that single ended performance is much worse than balanced. If you are getting this amp, plan to use balanced if possible." That is an issue, especially for the th900 which has a very good 6.35mm tuned stock cable (7n copper with rhodium plated connectors) that a majority of users would agree provides the best sound and would likely never change. And it isn't possible to create a SE 6.35mm - xlr adapter, so you are forced to spend ~$250 to move to a balanced cable with very limited use. A majority of easy to drive headphones come with SE cables.
> 
> ...


You can't tell me that's incorrect information, because for one, it's subjective, and two, even more importantly, you haven't listened to the gs-x mini to even compare. I'm sure I've said numerous times already, but the reason why I liked the gs-x more with easy to drive headphones was because of the extremely black background. Not once did I say I liked the mini because it was warm or colored. And for the record, the mini has a *hint *of warmth, I do not find it noticeably coloring the sound. I'm not arguing that the GT could be an excellent pairing with the TH900's. I don't have the TH900's so I don't have a horse in that race. I have to give you the benefit of the doubt since I don't have your headphones. I would expect you to give the benefit of the doubt to someone describing equipment you yourself have not heard nor possess.

Edit: I have no issue with the GT's background anymore.


----------



## akqrate

100% SlothRock... absolutely endgame amp sound... if you can put up with some quirks. The more I listen the more I find to love.


----------



## krude

akqrate said:


> 100% SlothRock... absolutely endgame amp sound... if you can put up with some quirks. The more I listen the more I find to love.


Same, can't wait to try op amp rolling ... can't do it until I know I'm keeping it tho. Hope we can sort something out with Burson this week. Literally can't wait to try other op amps with it


----------



## akqrate

@krude meant to ask… empyrean, compared to the Susvara how much ear time does it get? I’ve heard the resolution isn’t upto par for the price, is this true? Any regrets?

I’m a huge Arya fan, and almost swapped my HE1Kv2 for an Empy.


----------



## krude

akqrate said:


> @krude meant to ask… empyrean, compared to the Susvara how much ear time does it get? I’ve heard the resolution isn’t upto par for the price, is this true? Any regrets?
> 
> I’m a huge Arya fan, and almost swapped my HE1Kv2 for an Empy.


I'll PM you not go off topic here.


----------



## Pashmeister (Nov 29, 2021)

Tubewin said:


> So let me rephrase. There are documented reports of people on this thread posting dBA readings of close to 40dBA when it has been advertised at less than 25dBA.


Valid points re: if u find it noisy and it’s possibly a unit variation concern. Some people will offer the benefit of doubt more freely than others. New product issues have been happening to many new HP amps recently; in fact Ferrum Oor and Volot had more/ worse user reports! And I considered those amps too. I hope you are able to sort it out with Burson and do let us know how it turns out. They’re generally responsive and helpful, I’m sure they will take care of you. In case any one of us would encounter a similar experience we can refer to your case.


----------



## jclyle (Nov 29, 2021)

akqrate said:


> 100% SlothRock... absolutely endgame amp sound... if you can put up with some quirks. The more I listen the more I find to love.


What is SlothRock? Never heard of it before.

EDIT:
SlothRock is a forum member, not a music genre


----------



## Pashmeister

jclyle said:


> What is SlothRock? Never heard of it before.


He was agreeing with a post made by SlothRock a couple of pages back  cute name right


----------



## zima500

Tubewin said:


> You can't tell me that's incorrect information, because for one, it's subjective, and two, even more importantly, you haven't listened to the gs-x mini to even compare. I'm sure I've said numerous times already, but the reason why I liked the gs-x more with easy to drive headphones was because of the extremely black background. Not once did I say I liked the mini because it was warm or colored. And for the record, the mini has a *hint *of warmth, I do not find it noticeably coloring the sound. I'm not arguing that the GT could be an excellent pairing with the TH900's. I don't have the TH900's so I don't have a horse in that race. I have to give you the benefit of the doubt since I don't have your headphones. I would expect you to give the benefit of the doubt to someone describing equipment you yourself have not heard nor possess.


Yeah, I read a lot of reviews and feedback across various forums and watched the GoldenSound review.

The positive side about not being able to hear the audio improvements the GT provides is that it saves you time and money. It looks like you found your endgame amp in the mini. There are owners of the Singxer SA-1 who feel the same too. Even on the Audioscience forums, where they find Topping amps to be superior to anything ever created, to them that is their endgame. Your ears are most important.


----------



## SlothRock

Pashmeister said:


> He was agreeing with a post made by SlothRock a couple of pages back  cute name right



Why thank you


----------



## Tubewin

zima500 said:


> Yeah, I read a lot of reviews and feedback across various forums and watched the GoldenSound review.
> 
> The positive side about not being able to hear the audio improvements the GT provides is that it saves you time and money. It looks like you found your endgame amp in the mini. There are owners of the Singxer SA-1 who feel the same too. Even on the Audioscience forums, where they find Topping amps to be superior to anything ever created, to them that is their endgame. Your ears are most important.


How are you using your "ears" if you don't have the gear you are talking about? When I get the Susvara, the GT is probably going to be my daily driver, so the mini isn't going to be my end game.


----------



## zima500 (Nov 29, 2021)

You misunderstood my post. We don't agree with each other. Better to leave it as it is, too much arguing. Future reviews and user feedback will decide.


----------



## ericx85

Noticed my GT had a very very faint rattle coming from the fan today. If anyone else ends up getting this (I mean very faint), just give the GT a tap with your finger and it should go away, seems to do the trick for me. Maybe one of the screws needs a small bit of tightening whenever i decide to clean whatever dust might end up in it.


----------



## Tubewin

zima500 said:


> You misunderstood my post. We don't agree with each other. Better to leave it as it is, too much arguing. Future reviews and user feedback will decide.


Yeah, please don't listen to someone who doesn't even have the equipment he is bashing. Okay, I'm done arguing as well.


----------



## greyforest (Nov 29, 2021)

the more time i spent with this amp

the more i prefer the SE output over BAL （ i am not a SE guy normally. i prefer BAL for anyother product)

regardless low or high impedence

the sound out of BAL output is too thin in comparison to SE. some thin sounding amp have pinpoint positioning which could be fun to enjoy sometimes but not gt, it is not only thin but also missing some infomation.（the total opposite of analytical sound）you get that kind of sound from mid tier tube amp. which is a sound that is transparent but not accurate.

however with SE, you get good amount of infomation and it is never thin sounding at all. it is still full sounding and transparent but starts to feel musical or i would called it enjoyble.

for gaming i still use BAL cause i can tweak soundstage with dsp and fix the positioning problem.

i think burson know this and implement crossfeed feature, the soundstage feels great at first glance. but if you spent more time with it, you will find the imaging is bit off...


----------



## zima500

Tubewin said:


> Yeah, please don't listen to someone who doesn't even have the equipment he is bashing. Okay, I'm done arguing as well.


Goldensound has a great review on the mini. He has honest feedback on it.

Here is the gs-x mini thread. All of your posts are referring to it. You may find others there who also believe it is the totl amp.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-amp-from-headamp-gs-x-mini.883745/


----------



## Tubewin

zima500 said:


> Goldensound has a great review on the mini. He has honest feedback on it.
> 
> Here is the gs-x mini thread. All of your posts are referring to it. You may find others there who also believe it is the totl amp.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-amp-from-headamp-gs-x-mini.883745/


Did Goldensound compare the mini and the GT? How are you concluding that the GT is better? I never said it was a TOTL amp. There you go, making up stuff again. You really don't like it when someone compares the GT with another amp huh? Weird...


----------



## zima500

The same way I am concluding the GT is better than the Singxer SA-1, by comparing honest reviews. You keep repeating the same question that I have already answered and are filling this thread with nonsense.

You believe the mini is a better amp for easy to drive headphones. That does not match feedback and reviews. It is the inferior amp. You keep hating on the GT, stating it has limited use only for difficult to drive headphones like the Susvara. You don't even own the Susvara, nor do you own the th900. I and others do.  I call BS on your "opinions" and future user feedback and reviews will conclude this easily. Your time will come, hater.


----------



## Pashmeister

greyforest said:


> the more time i spent with this amp
> 
> the more i prefer the SE output over BAL （ i am not a SE guy normally. i prefer BAL for anyother product)
> 
> ...



What headphones are you using that you prefer the SE over BAL? Could it be a better impedance matching when you use SE, for your specific headphones?

Unfortunately I’ve already sold all my easy-to-drive cans and I’m left with TC and Susvara. I don’t even think about using SE for any amp anymore, but I think SE still has plenty enough power and It would be interesting to try them out with the Sus/TC to compare. 

Anyway regarding theoretical comparisons vs other amps — whether it’s a rehash of other people’s reviews, or based on your own experience, they’re both opinions. I use a power amplifier (OG Burson timekeeper from 2012) for my Susvara and TC and I’d say I prefer it over  the Formula S/Powerman, arguably one of the best amplifiers for TC (and Abyss recommends it). My expectation of the GT is a performance that is on par with my TOTL headphone experience for TC/Susvara. Barring any potential unit variation on the fan/controls, I hope it meets my expectations especially from a sonic standpoint. 

Unfortunately, I do not have experience with the GSX-Mini, nor do I expect to have a use case for it with my hard to drive planars, so I cannot form an opinion nor will it matter to me. It will  matter to many folks who do use easier to drive cans than my Sus and TC, so here’s my (hopefully very logical) suggestion — if one is curious about how GSX-mini compares vs the GT on specific cans, you can take a look at the comparisons between Soloist 3XP and GSX-Mini first. There’s already comparisons that can be found already, as I understand they kinda occupy a more similar tier/target market, and both have been around for a while now. 

From what I’ve seen there are folks who have a preference for 3XP over GSX-Mini (always subjective of course). And it’s then logical to conclude that those who prefer the 3XP over the GSX-Mini, will find the GT even better for obvious reasons. For those who prefer the GSX-Mini over the 3XP currently, it’s just a wait and see if the GT’s improvements over the 3XP will be enough for them, after enough experience.


----------



## jurumal

Can someone post pics of their GT so that those of us who are still in excruciating wait can take the edge off?


----------



## akqrate

Enjoy


----------



## jurumal

Whew! Thank you, kind sir.

I also wouldn’t opposed if anyone’s able to provide pics of their set up with the GT and headphones plugged in. Not being weird or anything.


----------



## qsk78 (Nov 29, 2021)

jurumal said:


> those of us who are still in excruciating wait can take the edge off?


Yesterday my dealer said that GT should arrive (and should be customs cleared) hopefully by mid December.
In the meanwhile I have a very nice offer from Violectric dealer on Niimbus US4 which is in stock


----------



## mudnut

Reminiscing about the good times me and Domosan had with the GT.


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 8, 2021)

deleted


----------



## akqrate

mudnut said:


> Reminiscing about the good times me and Domosan had with the GT.


What did you think of the sound from the combo?


----------



## mudnut (Nov 30, 2021)

akqrate said:


> What did you think of the sound from the combo?


It was spacious, resolving and punchy.   But I share greyforest's observation that it felt a bit 'thin' (too transparent?) - and not just with the HEKse but the ZMFs too.

Perhaps it's because I am so used to tube amps and have a strong preference for their warm and full-bodied sound.


----------



## qsk78 (Nov 30, 2021)

mudnut said:


> But I share greyforest's observation that it felt a bit 'thin' (too transparent?)


Hope it will not be an issue with my planars since they are full-bodied themselves. I don't have that issue on the 3XP today.


----------



## akqrate (Nov 30, 2021)

I also just watched the HiFiMan Susvara review from Soundnews (Sandu) who showcased the best amps he’s heard paired with the Susvara. Surprisingly the Burson timekeeper (that he rated highly previously) didn’t make the cut. He’s got two Benchmark AHB2s bridged in mono, a Keces S300, and two HP amps (Ferrum Oor + Hypsos) and Flux Labs Volot as his recommendations.

Edit: Actually, I just didn’t read enough. Looks like the Timekeeper and Soloist 3X are great with the Susvara, and he’s waiting on his demo GT unit to arrive.


----------



## jerrytsao (Nov 30, 2021)

akqrate said:


> I also just watched the HiFiMan Susvara review from Soundnews (Sandu) who showcased the best amps he’s heard paired with the Susvara. Surprisingly the Burson timekeeper (that he rated highly previously) didn’t make the cut. He’s got two Benchmark AHB2s bridged in mono, a Keces S300, and two HP amps (Ferrum Oor + Hypsos) and Flux Labs Volot as his recommendations.



Scorewise it's right behind AHB2, higher than Volot & Oor..



> *Burson Timekeeper 3i*
> 
> Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy. This thing hits like Mjolnir’s hammer, it goes fast and it carries a natural tonality. I like everything about this integrated, with the exception of its resolution/transparency that were good, but not outstanding. This could easily be The Amp for the Susvara. I couldn’t stop smiling listening to music through it, this is fun factor incarnate.
> 
> ...



Sandu rated 3X very high, which makes me more eager to see his opinion on GT later on.



> *Burson Soloist 3X*
> 
> The absolute best Susvara amplifier up to $1500. It has the power, it has the kick and dynamics, sounds fun and engaging, but it isn’t the most accurate or resolving amplifier. I see it as a cleaner version of Flux FA-10, I could easily live with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## akqrate

jerrytsao said:


> Scorewise it's right behind AHB2, higher than Volot & Oor..
> 
> 
> 
> Sandu rated 3X very high, which makes me more eager to see his opinion on GT later on.


You’re actually right, I also commented in the section below as I know Burson sent him and Lachy their two GT demo units - I saw the amp scores after I posted the comment here. I’m fairly certain the GT will get a highly favourable rating then, considering he loved the Soloist 3X.

It matters less to me how it scores for a unit, it matters more where Sandu thinks it is comparative to his perfect pairings.


----------



## jurumal

qsk78 said:


> Yesterday my dealer said that GT should arrive (and should be customs cleared) hopefully by mid December.
> In the meanwhile I have a very nice offer from Violectric dealer on Niimbus US4 which is in stock


Ooh. Intriguing indeed. Cannot blame you for going Niimbus. Wouldn't that be an upgrade in just about every regard?


----------



## qsk78 (Nov 30, 2021)

jurumal said:


> Ooh. Intriguing indeed. Cannot blame you for going Niimbus. Wouldn't that be an upgrade in just about every regard?


I did not make any decision yet)
US4 is more expensive (even with a good offer) and size wise it won't fit on the shelf (the depth of the shelf is 28 cm). GT would be vertically positioned.
Moreover, I don't know how US4 sounds with my DAC (Composer 3XP). I need to go there with my DAC and headphones and listen to. Not sure if I have time)
I did audition US4+ in the past with a different DAC so that was a different experience.


----------



## jurumal

mudnut said:


> Reminiscing about the good times me and Domosan had with the GT.


You my friend brought the goods. Thank you, my good dude.


----------



## jurumal

qsk78 said:


> I did not make any decision yet)
> US4 is more expensive (even with a good offer) and size wise it won't fit on the shelf (the depth of the shelf is 28 cm). GT would be vertically positioned.
> Moreover, I don't know how US4 sounds with my DAC (Composer 3XP). I need to go there with my DAC and headphones and listen to. Not sure if I have time)
> I did audition US4+ in the past with a different DAC so that was a different experience.


Ah yes, the time-old struggle of a properly-fitting desktop amp. A struggle we all know. Sounds like quite the dilemma. Do you remember what DAC was paired?


----------



## qsk78 (Nov 30, 2021)

jurumal said:


> Ah yes, the time-old struggle of a properly-fitting desktop amp. A struggle we all know. Sounds like quite the dilemma. Do you remember what DAC was paired?


Yes, Violectric V590. Here is my post with pictures under Spoiler in the 3XP thread.
I see on the pictures that it was US4 and not US 4+ )


----------



## Korean audiophile

Waiting for my GT since I pre-ordered on the 27th of October for $2050 since I didn't want the stand they took off the $150 for the pre order promotion. Bloom Audio has told me a early November would be a delivery date but still waiting but Andrew sent me a email saying that Customes has kept it from being on time for that Bloom Audio said they will add the cooling stand also the Super Charger 5A power source will also be included free of charge for the wait. It is a grueling wait but the added bonus just made it more bearable.


----------



## Korean audiophile

What DAC's are you using with the GT ? My Pontus 2 is eagerly awaiting for the GT's arrival.


----------



## akqrate

Korean audiophile said:


> Waiting for my GT since I pre-ordered on the 27th of October for $2050 since I didn't want the stand they took off the $150 for the pre order promotion. Bloom Audio has told me a early November would be a delivery date but still waiting but Andrew sent me a email saying that Customes has kept it from being on time for that Bloom Audio said they will add the cooling stand also the Super Charger 5A power source will also be included free of charge for the wait. It is a grueling wait but the added bonus just made it more bearable.


That sounds like a cracker of a deal mate!
I’m using a Bifrost 2 as a DAC.


----------



## Pashmeister

Mine finally arrived just now lol. OG Timkeeper behind it. We shall find out if the GT is a worthy replacement


----------



## krude

Pashmeister said:


> Mine finally arrived just now lol. OG Timkeeper behind it. We shall find out if the GT is a worthy replacement


Waiting for your 1266 impressions kind sir.


----------



## Riddo

jurumal said:


> Whew! Thank you, kind sir.
> 
> I also wouldn’t opposed if anyone’s able to provide pics of their set up with the GT and headphones plugged in. Not being weird or anything.


----------



## Pashmeister

jurumal said:


> Can someone post pics of their GT so that those of us who are still in excruciating wait can take the edge off?


----------



## greyforest

Pashmeister said:


> What headphones are you using that you prefer the SE over BAL? Could it be a better impedance matching when you use SE, for your specific headphones?
> 
> Unfortunately I’ve already sold all my easy-to-drive cans and I’m left with TC and Susvara. I don’t even think about using SE for any amp anymore, but I think SE still has plenty enough power and It would be interesting to try them out with the Sus/TC to compare.
> 
> ...


audio quest nightowl is a easy to drive can 32 103
adx5000 is relatively hard to drive 450 99

they both sounded better in SE with 3gt

i have gsx mini and 3xp compared head to head. mini is superior in every way, but not by a lot

and i sold mini cause the value of 3xp is greater

3gt is a step up compared to 3xp for sure


i think 3gt and 3xp both smeared bit of detial, and push the energy to upper and lower end of the sound makes it slightly v shaped. 
this trade off gives 3gt a vast horizontal soundstage and transparency. but it makes some headphones sounded thin


----------



## qsk78

Pashmeister said:


>


Looking forward to your impressions. If 1266 and Susvara both sound great with it then It will work with my NM-1 too


----------



## Korean audiophile

greyforest said:


> audio quest nightowl is a easy to drive can 32 103
> adx5000 is relatively hard to drive 450 99
> 
> they both sounded better in SE with 3gt
> ...


Could it be you have thin sounding headphones? I used the lcd-4 and Zmf VC on the 3XP and those two have never sounded thin nor V shaped to me. Could it also be your chain maybe also thinning your listening experience also?


----------



## Korean audiophile

greyforest said:


> audio quest nightowl is a easy to drive can 32 103
> adx5000 is relatively hard to drive 450 99
> 
> they both sounded better in SE with 3gt
> ...


Before I decided on the GT I was mulling over the mini but Goldensound said in his review that the mids gets muddy up abit on complex passages so I went with the GT mostly because my experience with the 3XP has been so great.


----------



## m9dlh

Korean audiophile said:


> Could it be you have thin sounding headphones? I used the lcd-4 and Zmf VC on the 3XP and those two have never sounded thin nor V shaped to me. Could it also be your chain maybe also thinning your listening experience also?


I also have the LCD-4 and find the sound to be thin.


----------



## Korean audiophile

m9dlh said:


> I also have the LCD-4 and find the sound to be thin.


So are going to return it?


----------



## krude

m9dlh said:


> I also have the LCD-4 and find the sound to be thin.


Have you tried slotting in Classics? I had Classics + Sparkos in my XP and it smoothed out the treble and added more body. Rolling op amps is literally the biggest benefit of those amps.


----------



## greyforest

Korean audiophile said:


> Could it be you have thin sounding headphones? I used the lcd-4 and Zmf VC on the 3XP and those two have never sounded thin nor V shaped to me. Could it also be your chain maybe also thinning your listening experience also?


adx5k is bit thin sounding cause it goes for transparent sound.
but nightowl is full sounding headphones. i do enjoy both of them for different music

my dac is not thin sounding with other amp.


----------



## Tubewin

greyforest said:


> audio quest nightowl is a easy to drive can 32 103
> adx5000 is relatively hard to drive 450 99
> 
> they both sounded better in SE with 3gt
> ...


What gain setting did you use on each headphone in xlr? What gain setting did you use in SE for each headphone? I'm assuming you raised the volume when using single ended.


----------



## qsk78 (Nov 30, 2021)

Korean audiophile said:


> because my experience with the 3XP has been so great.


Agree. 3XP does not sound thin at all. And it is not V-shaped. Great combination with Composer 3XP.


----------



## krude

qsk78 said:


> Agree. 3XP does not sound thin at all. And it is not V-shaped. Great combination with Composer 3XP.


3XP is equally vshaped (or ushaped) from my experience. It has to do with Vivid op amps I think.


----------



## Korean audiophile

zima500 said:


> Goldensound has a great review on the mini. He has honest feedback on it.
> 
> Here is the gs-x mini thread. All of your posts are referring to it. You may find others there who also believe it is the totl amp.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-amp-from-headamp-gs-x-mini.883745/


Golden sound said the mids got muddled up during complex passages zeos also said blah


----------



## Pashmeister (Nov 30, 2021)

It’s only been my first couple of hours with the GT, driving Susvara. No burn in; I am pretty sure sound will improve with burn in.

My chain: Qobuz/Roon - HQPlayer PCM 768kHz - Rpi4 streamer - Iso Regen - iFi iPurifier - SRC-DX dual BNC into Hugo TT2 - Burson GT. Very transparent and cleaned up source, I believe I am hearing the GT unadulterated here.

First impressions are very good. Glare/graininess/compression might be mistaken for more details, but the GT is detailed but smooth; I won’t call it smeared, my test tracks whose tiny nuances I’m very familiar with, sound very detailed without being harsh. I would say analog sounding and without digital glare. It has a slight warmth that I typically enjoy, and the bass is deep and precise. Black background. Good body in the mids. Crossfeed implemented well. I am still playing around crossfeed, and so far my preference is the lowest crossfeed setting in GT, partnered with lowest crossfeed setting in my Hugo TT2. I don’t get a thin sound, so I dunno if it gets picky with other cans. I think the GT could virtually be a pair of Soloist 3XPs slapped together to form a dual mono amp with an improved preamp section.

Fan noise is inaudible for my use case and environment.

I should have been patient and let it burn in first but I am impatient. Out of the box I am pleased. So I can only expect it to open up more by next week. I would choose this over Ferrum Oor+Hypsos (I haven’t heard the Volot). There’s new toy bias (let’s be real), but then I don’t see myself selling/returning this to replace it with the Oor.

I’ll keep listening and over the next few days I’ll use the 1266 TC and also use my Tube Preamplifier with it.

The controls suck, but not a deal breaker for me. In a week I’ll be used to it. I still think it’s a bargain when I consider the Susvara/TC amplifier competition.


----------



## Tubewin

Pashmeister said:


> It’s only been my first couple of hours with the GT, driving Susvara. No burn in; I am pretty sure sound will improve with burn in.
> 
> My chain: Qobuz/Roon - HQPlayer PCM 768kHz - Rpi4 streamer - Iso Regen - iFi iPurifier - SRC-DX dual BNC into Hugo TT2 - Burson GT. Very transparent and cleaned up source, I believe I am hearing the GT unadulterated here.
> 
> ...


Are you using it on high gain?


----------



## Slim1970

Pashmeister said:


> It’s only been my first couple of hours with the GT, driving Susvara. No burn in; I am pretty sure sound will improve with burn in.
> 
> My chain: Qobuz/Roon - HQPlayer PCM 768kHz - Rpi4 streamer - Iso Regen - iFi iPurifier - SRC-DX dual BNC into Hugo TT2 - Burson GT. Very transparent and cleaned up source, I believe I am hearing the GT unadulterated here.
> 
> ...


Is it a Timekeeper replacement?


----------



## Pashmeister

Slim1970 said:


> Is it a Timekeeper replacement?


I might still keep the timekeeper because I love the sound. But I like the GT also, with its flexibility and added functionalities. It’s possible the GT sounds more refined than the OG timekeeper.


----------



## Pashmeister

Tubewin said:


> Are you using it on high gain?


Susvara on high gain yup!


----------



## krude

Pashmeister said:


> It’s only been my first couple of hours with the GT, driving Susvara. No burn in; I am pretty sure sound will improve with burn in.
> 
> My chain: Qobuz/Roon - HQPlayer PCM 768kHz - Rpi4 streamer - Iso Regen - iFi iPurifier - SRC-DX dual BNC into Hugo TT2 - Burson GT. Very transparent and cleaned up source, I believe I am hearing the GT unadulterated here.
> 
> ...


Great news, did you try the Ferrum stack? What is better about the GT in comparison?


----------



## Pashmeister

krude said:


> Great news, did you try the Ferrum stack? What is better about the GT in comparison?


Yeah, GT has bigger soundstage. Oor is very clean, but I prefer GT’s smooth+detailed sound with slight warmth. I prefer GT’s tonality. I think it’s a toss up and will boil down to personal preference. It’s just great that we have more options now.


----------



## m9dlh

krude said:


> Have you tried slotting in Classics? I had Classics + Sparkos in my XP and it smoothed out the treble and added more body. Rolling op amps is literally the biggest benefit of those amps.


Hi Krude, unfortunately i don't have any classics and don't really want to buy any as i will already be $200 plus postage down if i return the amp


----------



## m9dlh

Korean audiophile said:


> So are going to return it?


At the moment I think I will be as it is not only the thin sounding but also I only sit a few feet away from the amp and the fan noise is noticeable on quite passages of music. It does sound very smooth though!!!


----------



## rreynolds

The wait is over my friends. Can’t wait to get my hands on this & finally get my Susvara pumping.


----------



## Korean audiophile

rreynolds said:


> The wait is over my friends. Can’t wait to get my hands on this & finally get my Susvara pumping.


Just got the same Email ohh Can't Wait!!


----------



## SlothRock

I also got my Bloom Audio email! Pre-ordered on Saturday, shipped today and got all the discounts and freebies still! Glad I checked this thread out when I did


----------



## greyforest

Tubewin said:


> What gain setting did you use on each headphone in xlr? What gain setting did you use in SE for each headphone? I'm assuming you raised the volume when using single ended.


i use mid gain for both headphone SE or BAL, for SE i normally would need to turn 10~12 volume up compared to BAL


----------



## krude

m9dlh said:


> At the moment I think I will be as it is not only the thin sounding but also I only sit a few feet away from the amp and the fan noise is noticeable on quite passages of music. It does sound very smooth though!!!


Yeah Im still on the fence with my return. If you keep it roll the op amps


----------



## jurumal

Riddo said:


>


You my friend are a saint. What a beauty.


----------



## jurumal

Pashmeister said:


>


Gorgeous. I believe what you have there is what they call “endgame”.


----------



## jurumal

Korean audiophile said:


> Just got the same Email ohh Can't Wait!!


Same!!! I believe I owe everyone photos once this thing comes in haha.


----------



## jurumal

Pashmeister said:


> It’s only been my first couple of hours with the GT, driving Susvara. No burn in; I am pretty sure sound will improve with burn in.
> 
> My chain: Qobuz/Roon - HQPlayer PCM 768kHz - Rpi4 streamer - Iso Regen - iFi iPurifier - SRC-DX dual BNC into Hugo TT2 - Burson GT. Very transparent and cleaned up source, I believe I am hearing the GT unadulterated here.
> 
> ...


Congrats man. Your post just got me hyped to get mine in! Are your impressions with the super charger in the chain?


----------



## Pashmeister

jurumal said:


> Congrats man. Your post just got me hyped to get mine in! Are your impressions with the super charger in the chain?


Yeah, I got no other choice, only the supercharger was in the box. It did not include any regular PSU. The preorder price and these freebies make it such a bargain, sucky controls and all ♥️


----------



## Pashmeister

What are these replacement op amps that come packaged with the GT? Are these the classics? I’ve zero experience with op amp rolling, I have no idea what these are lol.


----------



## jerrytsao

Pashmeister said:


> What are these replacement op amps that come packaged with the GT? Are these the classics? I’ve zero experience with op amp rolling, I have no idea what these are lol.


No, those are spare IC opamps for troubleshooting, these orange ones are classics.


----------



## Tubewin (Nov 30, 2021)

jerrytsao said:


> No, those are spare IC opamps for troubleshooting, these orange ones are classics.


Was the GT supposed to come with the Classics as well? Mine did not ship with the orange ones....nvm, it only says that it comes with the vivids.


----------



## jerrytsao (Nov 30, 2021)

Tubewin said:


> Was the GT supposed to come with the Classics as well? Mine did not ship with the orange ones....nvm, it only says that it comes with the vivids.


Nope, they were provided by local dealer for test purpose.


----------



## jurumal

Pashmeister said:


> Yeah, I got no other choice, only the supercharger was in the box. It did not include any regular PSU. The preorder price and these freebies make it such a bargain, sucky controls and all ♥️


Still worth it. However, it would’ve been nice to have for comparison.


----------



## Pashmeister (Nov 30, 2021)

I am happy that the GT plays well with my tube preamplifier. Not all tubes and tube preamps are equal, but the GT benefitted from tube goodness I injected to it today, further expanding the soundstage and providing holographic sonics. I’m a fan of solid state amp + tube preamp combos  (so long as both components are excellent). I used a combination of 2 RCA clear tops and 2 NOS Mullard tubes.

Already positive sound impressions on the amp by itself, and happy to know I can take it even further.


----------



## jurumal

Pashmeister said:


> I am happy that the GT plays well with my tube preamplifier. Not all tubes and tube preamps are equal, but the GT benefitted from tube goodness I injected to it today, further expanding the soundstage and providing holographic sonics. I’m a fan of solid state amp + tube preamp combos  (so long as both components are excellent). I used a combination of 2 RCA clear tops and 2 NOS Mullard tubes.
> 
> Already positive sound impressions on the amp by itself, and happy to know I can take it even further.


 Bro, that accent light. _*chef’s kiss*_


----------



## Pashmeister

jurumal said:


> Bro, that accent light. _*chef’s kiss*_


Yeah I love how they highlight the ridges ♥️


----------



## Korean audiophile

Is UPS not good with updating their delivery? I am not getting a map on shop app just says waiting for UPS to update shipping.


----------



## rreynolds

Korean audiophile said:


> Is UPS not good with updating their delivery? I am not getting a map on shop app just says waiting for UPS to update shipping.


Try copy and pasting the tracking # onto UPS's website. Should bring up your ETA.


----------



## Korean audiophile

rreynolds said:


> Try copy and pasting the tracking # onto UPS's website. Should bring up your ETA.


Doesn't say much but am assuming it's in transit. Btw how did the McIntosh work out for u?


----------



## SlothRock

In my experience it takes more than 24 hours for UPS to update where a package actually is. I usually don't check its status until 48 hours after I've gotten a shipping notification from having a similar experience.


----------



## neogeosnk

Should have mine tomorrow.  Will give impressions vs. 3x.


----------



## SlothRock

My GT is also arriving today!


----------



## jurumal

Happy GT Day, all!


----------



## Korean audiophile

Ups is my Santa Claus this yr lol


----------



## rreynolds (Dec 2, 2021)

Look what just walked in the door.  Will be plugging her in, warming it up and preparing for initial impressions with Susvara and HE1000SE. Just made my day.


----------



## Korean audiophile

Still waiting for mine UPS driver must of took a nap on his route 😩


----------



## jurumal

I won’t be able to test drive mine until after all my errands are done after work today. But man it’s gonna be so good when I’m able to sit down with it later.


----------



## rreynolds

What a beautiful piece of modern engineering. Actually bigger than I expected, but compact enough w/ the cool stand to fit on my small desk. Turned her on 30 min ago and so far no issues with fan noise, even sitting 3ft from the amp. Measuring 32db from my chair, which is silent and even with the mic right up against the fan, 42db max (again, pretty quiet).


----------



## Tubewin

rreynolds said:


> What a beautiful piece of modern engineering. Actually bigger than I expected, but compact enough w/ the cool stand to fit on my small desk. Turned her on 30 min ago and so far no issues with fan noise, even sitting 3ft from the amp. Measuring 32db from my chair, which is silent and even with the mic right up against the fan, 42db max (again, pretty quiet).


Nice setup. The Susvara's probably sound amazing on the GT.


----------



## SlothRock

Mine came today but I can't get the cooling stand to unscrew . Any tips?


----------



## rreynolds

SlothRock said:


> Mine came today but I can't get the cooling stand to unscrew . Any tips?


Was there a small bag w/ allen head L screws? Used those to unscrew & re-orient the sections.


----------



## SlothRock

Ya I got those but they don't fit, they're too small. They just spin inside the socket unfortunately


----------



## aseedsea

SlothRock said:


> Ya I got those but they don't fit, they're too small. They just spin inside the socket unfortunately


There is another, larger, Allen key in separate audio interconnect bag  Perhaps that will work.


----------



## SlothRock

Fixed it!! This thing is BEAUTIFUL! Sounds fantastic too . Need a lot more time for a full review. Yes, the volume wheel sucks but it’s a super minor annoyance


----------



## Korean audiophile

Was confused on the balanced connection on the back is this right?


----------



## Pashmeister

Korean audiophile said:


> Was confused on the balanced connection on the back is this right?


Yup, u got it connected to XLR2 now.


----------



## Korean audiophile

Pashmeister said:


> Yup, u got it connected to XLR2 now.


Yea because sound wasn't coming out of XLR1


----------



## jurumal

Correct, sir.


----------



## jurumal

I believe you are on XLR 2. XLR 1 are the outer-most females.


----------



## Korean audiophile

Is it me or does single ended sound more engaging then the XLR? Sounds fuller more musical


----------



## Korean audiophile

Nevermind the XLR sounds more dynamic


----------



## qsk78 (Dec 3, 2021)

Korean audiophile said:


> Nevermind the XLR sounds more dynamic


I think it make sense to utilize its full potential dual mono design via XLR 

I owned one dual mono headphone amplifier in the past (FHA 1.3). It has only balanced outputs (2 x 6.3 mm, 1 per channel).



Spoiler


----------



## Korean audiophile

Using my CD transport audiolab 6000CDT the GT sounds remarkable clean detailed layers depth more transparent more focused than the 3XP.  Wondering if the burn time if the sound signature will change


----------



## jurumal (Dec 3, 2021)

So my initial impressions of the GT. This amp sounded excellent even before it had time to warm up. I’ve enjoyed it from power on and am still.

The ambient noise in my room measured at about 35db prior to powering on the GT. Once powered on, I measured about 35db still from my listening position. The fan doesn’t add any substantial noise from my listening position (about 2 ft from amp, which is also beneath a metal monitor riser). Holding my measuring device perpendicular towards the front of the GT (about 3 inches from the fan) measured between 39-40db.

Speaking of the temp if that’s where your mind was going, the top of GT seems less hot than the 3XP from memory. This is after about an hour of run time. The sides of it seem warmer than the top, but “cool” enough for me to leave my hand touching the side. My monitor riser hasn’t warmed more than room temp.

Compared to the 789, which I have on hand, every instrument and vocal has more weight or body. Furthermore, the GT’s superior layering ability helps each instrument not get in the way of other instruments. In “Parusha” by Huntertones I’m able to follow the guitar track throughout the whole song, which was usually lost behind the brass at times on lesser amps.

The GT doesn’t have the treble emphasis I disliked on the 3XP. If anything, the entire signature comes off warmer sounding by comparison and is likely closer to neutral in reality. Despite it seeming warmer comparatively, it also seems cleaner than the 3XP. It almost seems like having a magnifying glass for my ears that help me get closer to the details and textures of each sound while maintaining space and separation.

Overall, I’m gonna say so far so good! Excited to hear everyone else’s impressions. I’m gonna go ahead and keep rocking out now.


----------



## adeadcrab

Thanks for the comparison vs the 789.


----------



## aseedsea

Just hooked up a sub. Wow. The addition of this is adds a layer of depth that cannot be matched by the boomiest of headphones. Such a cool feature. I will be purchasing a dedicated micro subwoofer for my listening area for an even more immersive experience.


----------



## Pashmeister

aseedsea said:


> Just hooked up a sub. Wow. The addition of this is adds a layer of depth that cannot be matched by the boomiest of headphones. Such a cool feature. I will be purchasing a dedicated micro subwoofer for my listening area for an even more immersive experience.


What’s a good micro sub?


----------



## aseedsea (Dec 3, 2021)

Pashmeister said:


> What’s a good micro sub?


I’m looking at the Cambridge Audio Minx X201. At $350 and roughly 8”x8”x10” (20cm X 20cm X 25cm), it seems like it will be a great match. But, suggestions are very welcome!


----------



## Korean audiophile

aseedsea said:


> Just hooked up a sub. Wow. The addition of this is adds a layer of depth that cannot be matched by the boomiest of headphones. Such a cool feature. I will be purchasing a dedicated micro subwoofer for my listening area for an even more immersive experience.


I don't understand how a subwoofer Paired with a headphone works ?


----------



## aseedsea

Korean audiophile said:


> I don't understand how a subwoofer Paired with a headphone works ?


It allows you to feel the music through your whole body. It has made the experience more open and outside of your head. and, this is with the sub turned down quite a bit. It doesn’t take much. But, the volume on the sub is independent of the 3XP GT, so it can be adjusted as needed without needing to change the volume of your HP.


----------



## qsk78 (Dec 3, 2021)

aseedsea said:


> I’m looking at the Cambridge Audio Minx X201.


FREQUENCY RESPONSE: 36Hz (-6dB) – 200Hz

Basically it covers drums (partially) and bass guitar, double bass.
Interesting to hear how a bass drum sounds with it. If you can feel it...

Never thought about a separate subwoofer but it may bring your listening experience to a higher level.


So how do synchronize what you hear in your headphones with what is coming from your subwoofer? Just manually adjusting the volume?


----------



## aseedsea

qsk78 said:


> FREQUENCY RESPONSE: 36Hz (-6dB) – 200Hz
> 
> Basically it covers drums (partially) and bass guitar, double bass.
> Interesting to hear how a bass drum sounds with it. If you can feel it...
> ...


Yep. I am tinkering with it by just adjusting the volume pot on the sub. With the sub out on the Burson, it’s all up to you how much you want to feel the bass. I had a spare sub cable and curiosity got the best of me and trucked my living room sub (Polk Audio PSW111) downstairs to test it out.


----------



## rmsanger

If I were going with a sub to pair it would be something like these:

https://www.usaudiomart.com/details/649781398-rel-tzero-mkiii/

https://www.usaudiomart.com/details/649796703-rel-t5i-subwoofer-in-white/

https://www.rythmikaudio.com/FM8.html


----------



## Pashmeister

I would think any budget small sub will do, no? If all your going for is tactility because all the bass details will still be from your headphones but you get rumble from the environment. Like a Presonus Sub8 or even a Chifi sub could be good?

I am interested in that Cambridge minx though because of the small size.


----------



## aseedsea

rmsanger said:


> If I were going with a sub to pair it would be something like these:
> 
> https://www.usaudiomart.com/details/649781398-rel-tzero-mkiii/
> 
> ...


I was also looking at the REL. Thanks for the reminder. Probably a better performing sub and not much more expensive (with a similar footprint).


----------



## aseedsea (Dec 3, 2021)

Pashmeister said:


> I would think any budget small sub will do, no? If all your going for is tactility because all the bass details will still be from your headphones but you get rumble from the environment. Like a Presonus Sub8 or even a Chifi sub could be good?
> 
> I am interested in that Cambridge minx though because of the small size.


That’s exactly my thought. Performance of the sub, while important, is less a driving factor for me than it’s size. I will need to hide it when not in use.


----------



## rmsanger

aseedsea said:


> I was also looking at the REL. Thanks for the reminder. Probably a better performing sub and not much more expensive (with a similar footprint).



I found the smaller RELs to pair well with my maggies which are very quick and musical.   They don't provide the excursion that SVS and other in home theater provide.  But I think they integrate quite well.


----------



## Tubewin

So, I'm taking back what I said about the GT not having as black a background as the gs-x mini.
So I normally have the GS-X Mini plugged up to the PS Audio Stellar power plant 3 with a Pangea AC-9 SE power cord and the power plant with a Audio Quest Tornado to the wall. When I first listened to the GT, I had it connected to the Power plant as well, and like the mini, had the AQ Tornado power cord connected to the power plant and into the wall. I wondered if the Pangea had any role in how I perceived the mini with it's ultra black background, and it turns out it does. Just a bit ago I connected the power plant with the Pangea to the wall, and the GT with the super charger into the power plant, and man... what I heard was everything good about the gs-x mini without the graininess and harshness. When listening to music, I would get fatigued listening to the gsx mini through the Holo May, not the case with the GT. So I extend an olive branch to Zima500 for the heated discussions we were having before. I should have experimented more. But like I said, it was my very early impressions. Adding the Pangea in the chain with the GT drastically changed the sound for the better. I had a suspicion that the 7ga pangea cord might be lowering the noise floor on the mini but I didn't know by how much. The Burson now sounds richer, fuller, more engaging, and with a wider and taller soundstage than the mini. The GT is staying, the mini is shelved, the mini will probably be given to a close family member to enjoy. Yes Zima500 you were right and I may have been wrong, but we all win with the GT.


----------



## Korean audiophile (Dec 4, 2021)

Tubewin said:


> So, I'm taking back what I said about the GT not having as black a background as the gs-x mini.
> So I normally have the GS-X Mini plugged up to the PS Audio Stellar power plant 3 with a Pangea AC-9 SE power cord and the power plant with a Audio Quest Tornado to the wall. When I first listened to the GT, I had it connected to the Power plant as well, and like the mini, had the AQ Tornado power cord connected to the power plant and into the wall. I wondered if the Pangea had any role in how I perceived the mini with it's ultra black background, and it turns out it does. Just a bit ago I connected the power plant with the Pangea to the wall, and the GT with the super charger into the power plant, and man... what I heard was everything good about the gs-x mini without the graininess and harshness. When listening to music, I would get fatigued listening to the gsx mini through the Holo May, not the case with the GT. So I extend an olive branch to Zima500 for the heated discussions we were having before. I should have experimented more. But like I said, it was my very early impressions. Adding the Pangea in the chain with the GT drastically changed the sound for the better. I had a suspicion that the 7ga pangea cord might be lowering the noise floor on the mini but I didn't know by how much. The Burson now sounds richer, fuller, more engaging, and with a wider and taller soundstage than the mini. The GT is staying, the mini is shelved, the mini will probably be given to a close family member to enjoy. Yes Zima500 you were right and I may have been wrong, but we all win with the G


Wow that's additional $2800 worth of equipment for just the power plant and cable it should make a difference


----------



## SlothRock

I was listening to the GT for many hours yesterday and I can’t fault a single thing about its sound. The background is black as night, the sound is smooth, clear and powerful. It’s just a joy to listen to in all facets. And even after listening for 7-8 hours straight the amp was cool to the touch. The case technology combined with the fan just allows so much power but because the temps are so stable you get a consistent sound 8hrs in as much as you had 30 mins in.

The only negative for me right now is the volume wheel. It honestly seems like it’d be such an easy fix as the sensitivity of the wheel seems to be the main culprit for the janky movements. The only time this is an actual annoyance is when I need to be precise such as switching from HP out to preamp out (it woulda been fantastic if the remote also had a button to switch this). For just changing volume up and down I’m usually not needing that level of precision and it’s a non issue. Maybe Burson will release some level of hardware or software fix for the sensitivity of the wheel down the line.

Regardless, the wheel annoyances accounted for roughly 30 seconds out of my 8 hours of listening so definitely not enough for me to want to send this back, especially with the incredible sound. This is a keeper.


----------



## Korean audiophile

What streaming service is the best for hi Rez music ? Thinking about purchasing the bluesound node 2i since I don't have a laptop nor a PC.


----------



## Pashmeister

Korean audiophile said:


> What streaming service is the best for hi Rez music ? Thinking about purchasing the bluesound node 2i since I don't have a laptop nor a PC.


Qobuz for me. Only ever tried Tidal and Apple Music.


----------



## rmsanger

SlothRock said:


> I was listening to the GT for many hours yesterday and I can’t fault a single thing about its sound. The background is black as night, the sound is smooth, clear and powerful. It’s just a joy to listen to in all facets. And even after listening for 7-8 hours straight the amp was cool to the touch. The case technology combined with the fan just allows so much power but because the temps are so stable you get a consistent sound 8hrs in as much as you had 30 mins in.
> 
> The only negative for me right now is the volume wheel. It honestly seems like it’d be such an easy fix as the sensitivity of the wheel seems to be the main culprit for the janky movements. The only time this is an actual annoyance is when I need to be precise such as switching from HP out to preamp out (it woulda been fantastic if the remote also had a button to switch this). For just changing volume up and down I’m usually not needing that level of precision and it’s a non issue. Maybe Burson will release some level of hardware or software fix for the sensitivity of the wheel down the line.
> 
> Regardless, the wheel annoyances accounted for roughly 30 seconds out of my 8 hours of listening so definitely not enough for me to want to send this back, especially with the incredible sound. This is a keeper.



I sit 6-8 feet away from my soloist 3xp and use the remote 95% of the time.   I guess in a nearfield setup the volume knob would be more critical.


----------



## SteveM324

Korean audiophile said:


> What streaming service is the best for hi Rez music ? Thinking about purchasing the bluesound node 2i since I don't have a laptop nor a PC.


I currently have Qobuz and Tidal.  I've compared several different albums from both services and most of the time I picked Qobuz as having better sound quality.  I keep both services because some music isn't available on both.   If I had to pick one, it would be Qobuz.


----------



## SlothRock

rmsanger said:


> I sit 6-8 feet away from my soloist 3xp and use the remote 95% of the time.   I guess in a nearfield setup the volume knob would be more critical.



I also use the remote mostly and don’t have an issue with the volume knob for actually adjusting the volume. The area it’s more of an annoyance is when I need to switch from HP out to preamp out because that needs more precision and I’ve had it pick the wrong selection a few times due to the sensitivity. It’s a small issue so I don’t care much but it is a fault to call out.


----------



## Pashmeister

SlothRock said:


> I also use the remote mostly and don’t have an issue with the volume knob for actually adjusting the volume. The area it’s more of an annoyance is when I need to switch from HP out to preamp out because that needs more precision and I’ve had it pick the wrong selection a few times due to the sensitivity. It’s a small issue so I don’t care much but it is a fault to call out.


Not a deal breaker but it IS annoying. My cheap SMSL has 100x better implementation lol.


----------



## SteveM324

Does the volume control have detents?


----------



## Pashmeister

SteveM324 said:


> Does the volume control have detents?


Nope, feels like it floats on oil, really. 😂


----------



## SlothRock (Dec 4, 2021)

Pashmeister said:


> Not a deal breaker but it IS annoying. My cheap SMSL has 100x better implementation lol.



Agreed my $100 Magni did too lol but the way I see it is 99% of the time I won’t be messing with the knob anyways and the sound/power is absolute perfection to me. I’m just hopeful Burson releases some kind of fix in the future so this annoyance gets scrapped because a $2500 amp also shouldn’t have a bad volume knob just on principle alone


----------



## SteveM324

Does Burson have a rep monitoring or actively responding to issues for their products on head-fi?  This amp is the first Burson product that I've considered buying so I'm not that familiar with the company.


----------



## SlothRock

Someone from Burson responded awhile back in this thread and said they’re monitoring both the fan noise that some folks have (this isn’t an issue at all for me) and the knob stuff. They haven’t updated since that post though


----------



## Pashmeister

SteveM324 said:


> Does Burson have a rep monitoring or actively responding to issues for their products on head-fi?  This amp is the first Burson product that I've considered buying so I'm not that familiar with the company.


They are very responsive to email inquiries though. I’ve got no complaints on how they handle my customer queries.


----------



## rmsanger

SlothRock said:


> I also use the remote mostly and don’t have an issue with the volume knob for actually adjusting the volume. The area it’s more of an annoyance is when I need to switch from HP out to preamp out because that needs more precision and I’ve had it pick the wrong selection a few times due to the sensitivity. It’s a small issue so I don’t care much but it is a fault to call out.


oh yeah that totally makes sense.. I haven't even really tried to mess with the remote to handle those functions.  i will say the knob on the 3xp is nice and it clicks with each selection so you can feel when the step changes.  It's not super "heavy" like my phonitor is.  I also have an issue if I scroll quickly sometimes the volume will go back one and I also have a inordinate volume increase from step 51 - 52 which can be repaired via a fix from burson.  Overall these issues are very knitpicky for my needs and they sound the same for the 3GT.


----------



## rreynolds (Dec 4, 2021)

SlothRock said:


> I was listening to the GT for many hours yesterday and I can’t fault a single thing about its sound. The background is black as night, the sound is smooth, clear and powerful. It’s just a joy to listen to in all facets. And even after listening for 7-8 hours straight the amp was cool to the touch. The case technology combined with the fan just allows so much power but because the temps are so stable you get a consistent sound 8hrs in as much as you had 30 mins in.
> 
> The only negative for me right now is the volume wheel. It honestly seems like it’d be such an easy fix as the sensitivity of the wheel seems to be the main culprit for the janky movements. The only time this is an actual annoyance is when I need to be precise such as switching from HP out to preamp out (it woulda been fantastic if the remote also had a button to switch this). For just changing volume up and down I’m usually not needing that level of precision and it’s a non issue. Maybe Burson will release some level of hardware or software fix for the sensitivity of the wheel down the line.
> 
> Regardless, the wheel annoyances accounted for roughly 30 seconds out of my 8 hours of listening so definitely not enough for me to want to send this back, especially with the incredible sound. This is a keeper.


Listened for around 7-8 hours yesterday as well and came to the same conclusions. Sound is crystal clear, background is pitch black, soundstage (if the hp is capable) has height and width you'd expect from an endgame level amp. On my notes the only con I had listed, was the volume knob. It's not a dealbreaker, but annoying enough that the remote will be my go to for volume adjustment going forward.

*H1Kse Impressions* (Low Gain between 20-65) - My reference for this has been the MHA200, so right off the bat, the GT highlighted the inherent brightness of the SE more than the tubes. Not a bad thing, just a minor adjustment.
*Highs*: Talk about detail, the amount of small nuances presented in this range is incredible. Voices and cymbal crashes decay with incredible accuracy. There were a couple songs that, however highly detailed, were fatiguing in some areas. Snare hits and sibilance in singing were occasionally aggressive enough that I avoided a couple artists altogether. Not to say that EVERY song was like that, but it's dependent on the recording.
*Mids*: Compared to the analytical nature of the high range, the mids are fairly balanced. Acoustic guitar has an ample amount of air and sounds very natural. Even with busy rock tracks, rhythm guitars were beautifully presented and easily distinguishable.
*Bass*: Not a bassheads fantasy, but it's present and hits like a sledgehammer. Bass guitar that would usually get buried and muddied is clearly separated and layered like an onion. If you ever get a chance to trial the HEKse on the GT, give YYZ by Rush a listen. Thank me later.

*Susvara Impressions *(High Gain between 40-85) - After 2-3hours w/ the GT, I had to put them down from the soreness on my face. Just couldn't stop smiling. The most balanced, resolving, pleasing experience I've ever had with a headphone. The soundstage was so well balanced, I just sat and enjoyed the music, as apposed to searching the stage for certain nuances.
*Highs*: Noticeable difference from the HEKse right off the bat. Not as forward, but just as detailed. The HEKse almost always presented voices at the front, The Susvara does the same, but the soundstage depth is noticeable enough that it doesn't come off as forward or offensive. The midnight black background of the GT really adds to this sense of space. Fatigue was nonexistent during my listening.
*Mids: *Beautiful. The most natural presentation from a headphone I've personally heard. Coming from the rest of the HiFiman lineup, the mids actually caught me off guard and are debatably my favorite aspect of this headphone. Hearing acoustic guitar on the Sus is truly like hearing it for the first time. Albums like Off the Wall by Michael Jackson, On the Border by Eagles, Quinella by Atlanta Rhythm Section are absolute treats.
*Bass: *Present, powerful, and clean. Impact is even greater than the HEKse, with more detail and easier to listen to. Even with modern pop like The Weeknd, impact was never overbearing & impressively under control.


----------



## jurumal

At least from what I can tell, we won’t have to worry about scratchy pots that are often found in cheaper amps overtime since Burson’s vol is implemented digitally.


----------



## Tubewin

Korean audiophile said:


> What streaming service is the best for hi Rez music ? Thinking about purchasing the bluesound node 2i since I don't have a laptop nor a PC.


I have used Amazon HD, Tidal, Qobuz, Qobuz+ Audirvana. If you don’t care about bit perfect sound being fed into your dac, I would say Amazon HD sounds really good. I preferred Amazon HD over both Tidal and plain Qobuz. My favorite way to listen to music would be through Audirvana, either with Qobuz playing through it or playing non compressed format files like aiff through Audirvana. The blue node 2i has amazon hd compatibility which is sort of rare (in a good way) from what I’ve seen.


----------



## Pashmeister

rreynolds said:


> Listened for around 7-8 hours yesterday as well and came to the same conclusions. Sound is crystal clear, background is pitch black, soundstage (if the hp is capable) has height and width you'd expect from an endgame level amp. On my notes the only con I had listed, was the volume knob. It's not a dealbreaker, but annoying enough that the remote will be my go to for volume adjustment going forward.
> 
> *H1Kse Impressions* (Low Gain between 20-65) - My reference for this has been the MHA200, so right off the bat, the GT highlighted the inherent brightness of the SE more than the tubes. Not a bad thing, just a minor adjustment.
> *Highs*: Talk about detail, the amount of small nuances presented in this range is incredible. Voices and cymbal crashes decay with incredible accuracy. There were a couple songs that, however highly detailed, were fatiguing in some areas. Snare hits and sibilance in singing were occasionally aggressive enough that I avoided a couple artists altogether. Not to say that EVERY song was like that, but it's dependent on the recording.
> ...


Great impressions. I used to have the HekSE and Susvara together and further improvements in the amp and chain kept increasing the chasm of how much better the Sus is vs HekSE, so I ended up selling the latter. I agree with your thoughts on the GT with Susvara. I used to run Sus with the OG Burson Timkeeper speaker amp. The GT feels like it drives the Sus just as easily as the power amp, but with a quieter background, more smoothness, control, and finesse across the frequency spectrum.


----------



## jurumal

I got to compare the GT to the GSX Mini for a brief time using my HE6SE V2.




With the short time I got to compare the two I was left with these impressions. Both are tuned neutral, except GT leans towards a euphonic-neutral tuning and Mini leans analytical-neutral in comparison. Imaging has more body on the GT and sounds like you’re in the same room as the artist, while Mini sounds leaner and slightly more defined but images are pulled away a bit further. Bass is fuller and enveloping on the GT, but is leaner and cleaner on the Mini. Mids on the GT are weightier and euphonic versus the slightly drier-leaning but still smooth mids on the Mini. Treble was pleasant on the GT even on louder volumes, while Mini seemed more distinct and had more air. Both seem to be able to drive the HE6SE well, but mind you I also enjoy the HE6SE on the 789 (I know, what savage?). Both amps were very enjoyable to listen to out of the Weiss DAC502 connected via Clarus Crimson interconnects and Audioquest Cinnamon USB cable.

Despite these differences, I have to emphasize that both are tuned pretty much neutral, are dynamic and very detailed. I’d personally enjoy owning any one of these two amps. Oh, but wait, I do.


----------



## VeeAndBobby

Korean audiophile said:


> What streaming service is the best for hi Rez music ? Thinking about purchasing the bluesound node 2i since I don't have a laptop nor a PC.


I've tried Tidal and Qobuz. To me Qobuz sounded much better, so that's what I chose. I use it with Roon on my PC.


----------



## Pashmeister

Thanks for the suggestion on the Cambridge Minx subwoofer. I’ve been looking for a really tiny sub for my near-field monitor set up, and  with this I have one with perfect size and good performance. Bass is clear and not muddy. The tiny box is doing the work as a near-field sub AND sub+headphone functionality.

The sub is a very interesting experience because I feel the bass in my chest and belly. I don’t think I can use it when the rest of the house is asleep at night though. But a thumping Susvara? Lol whoa.


----------



## VeeAndBobby (Dec 5, 2021)

I pre-ordered my GT from Bloom Audio and received it on Thursday. I'm curious to hear from others if you have noticed any change in the sound as the unit has burned-in. The first time I used the GT, I thought there was a bit of glare to female vocals, and some congestion in complex orchestral passages. The user guide advises to allow some time for break-in, so I have left the amp running constantly. After less than 2 days use, the sound cleared up nicely and I can tell the GT is really quite a big step up from the Soloist 3X. The amount of power available is kind of ridiculous however. I hope users don't damage their hearing, playing their headphones too loud. I didn't plan to use the Cool Stand, but tried it and like using it. (it would have been easier if Burson had provided instructions on how to configure the stand).
I don't mind the volume knob, it just takes some time to get used to when making menu settings. 
Because the amp is so revealing and detailed, it can be unforgiving to poor recordings.
With my Meze Elite, I have the amp on low gain, volume set around 20; or medium gain with volume 2 or 3. I suspect medium gain sounds a bit better, maybe smoother.
I doubt I will use crossfeed.
Has anyone tried using the short RCA interconnects that came with the amp?
I like the auto-off function.
Unlike the Soloist 3X, the GT has RCA pre-amp outputs, so it seems a bit odd that Burson included transformer plugs to convert XLR to RCA. We needed those for the Soloist 3X, but unlikely to need them for the GT.
I can use my 64Audio U12t IEMs on low gain.


----------



## VeeAndBobby

Pashmeister said:


> Thanks for the suggestion on the Cambridge Minx subwoofer. I’ve been looking for a really tiny sub for my near-field monitor set up, and  with this I have one with perfect size and good performance. Bass is clear and not muddy. The tiny box is doing the work as a near-field sub AND sub+headphone functionality.
> 
> The sub is a very interesting experience because I feel the bass in my chest and belly. I don’t think I can use it when the rest of the house is asleep at night though. But a thumping Susvara? Lol whoa.


How does the GT compare in sound quality to the headphone output of the Chord TT2?


----------



## Pashmeister

VeeAndBobby said:


> How does the GT compare in sound quality to the headphone output of the Chord TT2?


Hard to compare, because I only have the Susvara and TC currently, and TT2 is not enough for Susvara and only takes TC to about 85%. 

But I used TT2 with Empyrean and HeKse when I still had them, and TT2 is very very clean. From my memory of the TT2 I still prefer the GT but of course there’s new toy bias, recency bias, and all of that so take that with a grain or salt.


----------



## krude

Pashmeister said:


> Thanks for the suggestion on the Cambridge Minx subwoofer. I’ve been looking for a really tiny sub for my near-field monitor set up, and  with this I have one with perfect size and good performance. Bass is clear and not muddy. The tiny box is doing the work as a near-field sub AND sub+headphone functionality.
> 
> The sub is a very interesting experience because I feel the bass in my chest and belly. I don’t think I can use it when the rest of the house is asleep at night though. But a thumping Susvara? Lol whoa.


Sub placement is key, I would place it on the ground and avoid shelving etc. to avoid resonance.


----------



## krude (Dec 5, 2021)

*Story of amps, fans and power ... my GT story so far (feat. 1266 TC, EE Odin, Hypsos + Oor, Supercharger, Sparkos and V6 Classic)*

To recap :
- I got the GT with the SC, exciting, sounds way better than 3XP on the SC.
- Fan is loud, 40db at the fan, nowhere near the advertised 25db ... disappoined
- I write to Burson, more people get the GT and measure the fan at 40db
- I wait for Burson, and get a chance to take Hypsos + Oor for a week ... if I'm spending this much on an amp I might as well make sure I get the best I can ... still disappointed with the fan noise, but impressed with the sound.
- My assumption is that Hypsos + Oor (H+O from now) will just be a narrower (not dual mono) and maybe a bit more defined take on the sound ...
- H+O arrives, after 2 hours I don't know what to think, the difference is IMMENSE, I discover that GT + SC loses A LOT (and I MEAN A LOT) of upper midrange and treble information (@greyforest already mentioned that, and I confirm, it has peaks, valleys and a lot of smearing) ... WHOLE INSTRUMENT PARTS are lost ... compared to H+O it sounds as clean as a 100 quid bluetooth speaker, I'm not exaggerating, the difference in clarity is night and day ... but I still love the character of the GT and the dual mono sound stage ... I wanna cry ;(
- I'm sad cause I want to keep the GT, there's no other dual mono apart from Volot I don't think, and definitly not one where you can roll op amps, I love the feature set of the GT, but the price to pay in terms of quality is just too much. Every track I listen to on H+O has WAY more details I realise I've been missing with Burson  ... but it is narrower ...
- I've started to experiment with Sparkos and V6 Classics I had in my 3XP ... a small improvement but not enough to make a dent ... H+O is LEAGUES ahead in terms of clarity and definition.
- I've made up my mind to send the GT back ... but I know I will miss the stage ... damn!
- I read on here that  @Tubewin noticed large improvements when upgrading the PSU further ...
- ... and then it hits me ... how about Hypsos -> GT ! F yeah, that's what it was meant to do anyway !
- I set it up ... and OH MY DAYS, GT closes 90% of the gap on the Oor in terms of clarity! the details appear, the funky imaging goes away, smearing goes away! Hypsos is around 1000 euro but DAMN IT I WILL BUY IT and keep the GT ...

I kept Sparkos on the input buffer to add some "glassy mid range". I still have a few days of testing ahead of me, but I think this conclusion is final, if anything changes I will post an update.

Oor + Hypsos is a great combo as well, ultra clean, ultra defined, even more details than GT on Hypsos, so if neutral tuning, clarity, and pure details are your thing, than this is a clear winner here. GT is still compromised, but it is a dual mono design, has immense feature set and character that I really enjoy.

Re fan noise, Burson confirms that my noise level (40 db at the fan) is what they expect ... that actually was the catalyst for this whole journey ... I will think of something to tame it a bit ... for now I just have to live with it.

Re high noise floor on EE Odin, I added iFi Ear Buddy into the chain and it cleared the noise out without degrading the sound quality (at least to my ears).

Also I have no knob issues on mine ;P


----------



## Pashmeister

krude said:


> *Story of amps, fans and power ... my GT story so far (feat. 1266 TC, EE Odin, Hypsos + Oor, Supercharger, Sparkos and V6 Classic)*
> 
> To recap :
> - I got the GT with the SC, exciting, sounds way better than 3XP on the SC.
> ...


Agreed, Hypsos Oor is cleaner, GT is bigger and meatier. I didn’t know Hypsos could push GT way further than what the Supercharger can. That’s really really interesting


----------



## Pashmeister

krude said:


> *Story of amps, fans and power ... my GT story so far (feat. 1266 TC, EE Odin, Hypsos + Oor, Supercharger, Sparkos and V6 Classic)*
> 
> To recap :
> - I got the GT with the SC, exciting, sounds way better than 3XP on the SC.
> ...


What’s the rest of your chain for this listening test?


----------



## krude

Pashmeister said:


> What’s the rest of your chain for this listening test?


At the moment I run Apple Lossless / HQ Player -> Holo May L2 -> amps. Also checked Utopia and it sounds excellent. Didn't expect it to scale this far so well.


----------



## sawindra

krude said:


> *Story of amps, fans and power ... my GT story so far (feat. 1266 TC, EE Odin, Hypsos + Oor, Supercharger, Sparkos and V6 Classic)*
> 
> To recap :
> - I got the GT with the SC, exciting, sounds way better than 3XP on the SC.
> ...



If you want more details, the sparkos and the V6 classics are not the way. PM me if you want info on more detailed op-amps, 2 of the alternatives are from Poland too


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 5, 2021)

krude said:


> *Story of amps, fans and power ... my GT story so far (feat. 1266 TC, EE Odin, Hypsos + Oor, Supercharger, Sparkos and V6 Classic)*
> 
> To recap :
> - I got the GT with the SC, exciting, sounds way better than 3XP on the SC.
> ...


Yeah, it's crazy how the power affects the sound of the GT. Did you get the 5x2.5mm version of the Ferrum Hypsos? Did you plug the GT directly into the Hypsos? I might purchase one to put between the GT and the power plant.
What are the settings you used on the Hypsos for the GT? The output/watts, I would appreciate that very much.  Thank you.


----------



## krude

Tubewin said:


> Yeah, it's crazy how the power affects the sound of the GT. Did you get the 5x2.5mm version of the Ferrum Hypsos? Did you plug the GT directly into the Hypsos? I might purchase one to put between the GT and the power plant. Thanks.


Got 3 leads with Hypsos, 2 universal ones and one specially for Oor. Yeah it plugs directly in using the power port to 5x2.5 lead.


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 5, 2021)

krude said:


> Got 3 leads with Hypsos, 2 universal ones and one specially for Oor. Yeah it plugs directly in using the power port to 5x2.5 lead.


Does the hypsos come with one lead? Or do you need to purchase that separately as well? Nvm just read the product page, it comes with one.


----------



## SlothRock

After purchasing the soloist 3XP, Bifrost 2 and Verite Closed headphones in quick succession the last thing my wallet needs is to crave a $1k power supply but here I am on their product page


----------



## rmsanger

SlothRock said:


> After purchasing the soloist 3XP, Bifrost 2 and Verite Closed headphones in quick succession the last thing my wallet needs is to crave a $1k power supply but here I am on their product page



Not to add pain to the wound but I hear VC is perfection with tubes!  You might want to look that direction before you go all out on SS.


----------



## Tubewin

SlothRock said:


> After purchasing the soloist 3XP, Bifrost 2 and Verite Closed headphones in quick succession the last thing my wallet needs is to crave a $1k power supply but here I am on their product page


Now you have to get a bespoke power cord to go with your bespoke power supply.


----------



## Pashmeister

rmsanger said:


> Not to add pain to the wound but I hear VC is perfection with tubes!  You might want to look that direction before you go all out on SS.


Tube preamplifier into an all-out SS 😌😇


----------



## Tubewin

krude said:


> Got 3 leads with Hypsos, 2 universal ones and one specially for Oor. Yeah it plugs directly in using the power port to 5x2.5 lead.


Just placed an order for the hypsos... I'm in deep now. Now I need to get another power cord.


----------



## Tubewin

2500.00 amp +1200.00 power supply(hypsos) +2199.00 power plant 3 (price rose now to 2500.00, it's getting crazy...)+800.00 in power cords ( the price is rising on these cords as well...). Hopefully makes it a 6,700.00 sounding amp xD.


----------



## SlothRock

I’m sure it’s gonna sound incredible!! Congrats on the purchase man. Excited to hear your review on the Hypsos + GT combo


----------



## SlothRock

krude said:


> Got 3 leads with Hypsos, 2 universal ones and one specially for Oor. Yeah it plugs directly in using the power port to 5x2.5 lead.


Is the GT one of the 100 “presets” in the Hypsos? I’d imagine not because it’s such a new unit but would be cool if it already was


----------



## Korean audiophile

SlothRock said:


> After purchasing the soloist 3XP, Bifrost 2 and Verite Closed headphones in quick succession the last thing my wallet needs is to crave a $1k power supply but here I am on their product page


Lol same but really $2500 for a power supply!! Can't miss it if I never heard it 🙄


----------



## krude

Tubewin said:


> Does the hypsos come with one lead? Or do you need to purchase that separately as well? Nvm just read the product page, it comes with one.





SlothRock said:


> Is the GT one of the 100 “presets” in the Hypsos? I’d imagine not because it’s such a new unit but would be cool if it already was


Not yet, you can set it up manually. Im sure they'll add it soon via firmware update


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 5, 2021)

So early on in the thread Sandu was saying "It seems that Soloist 3 GT will consume exactly as much power as their Timekeeper 3i integrated amplifier. Draining 120W from the wall for a headphone amp only unit". The Hypsos, on the Ferrum site, is listed at 6A 80w. Does the Hypsos have enough power to run the GT completely? I always do this... buy first and ask questions later...  Burson's site list the GT as consuming 90w on idle.


----------



## krude (Dec 5, 2021)

Tubewin said:


> So early on in the thread Sandu was saying "It seems that Soloist 3 GT will consume exactly as much power as their Timekeeper 3i integrated amplifier. Draining 120W from the wall for a headphone amp only unit". The Hypsos, on the Ferrum site, is listed at 6A 80w. Does the Hypsos have enough power to run the GT completely? I always do this... buy first and ask questions later...  Burson's site list the GT as consuming 90w on idle.


Hmm good question 🤨 would be good to clarify. Hypsos says it takes around 65w during playback on high gain, maybe ask HEM and cancel if it doesn't, I just assumed it works and it looks like it does 🤷


----------



## Tubewin

krude said:


> Hmm good question 🤨 would be good to clarify. Hypsos says it takes around 65w during playback on high gain, maybe ask HEM and cancel if it doesn't, I just assumed it works and it looks like it does 🤷


I did send an email to Ferrum Audio about the power concerns. Don't know about HEM. Waiting for them to get back to me.


----------



## krude

Tubewin said:


> I did send an email to Ferrum Audio about the power concerns. Don't know about HEM. Waiting for them to get back to me.


Cool, let me know what they say please 🤞


----------



## Tubewin

greyforest said:


> Mine does not come with the standard psu. I am intended to try ferrum hypsos with 3gt soon


Have you tried the Hypsos with the GT yet?


----------



## Tubewin

Ah it's 11:06 pm in Poland right now, where Ferrum is located. Probably going to have to wait till tomorrow for an answer.


----------



## Gavin C4

40 db fan noise in quite noticeable in a quite room.... Noisefloor created by the amp itself


----------



## alekc

krude said:


> *Story of amps, fans and power ... my GT story so far (feat. 1266 TC, EE Odin, Hypsos + Oor, Supercharger, Sparkos and V6 Classic)*
> 
> To recap :
> - I got the GT with the SC, exciting, sounds way better than 3XP on the SC.
> ...


@krude  thank you for taking us with you on this interesting journey. When I have seen GT specs for the first time internal fan and volume knob issues with my Soloist kept me away from it. I am not happy that I have been right it will be noisy. Personally I can't imagine why anyone would like to have a noisy headamp considering proximity of the listener to amp. Whish Burson would did better their homework since their headamps have real potential and great sound.


----------



## krude

I have a question to all Sus owners here, what volume do you set the GT to if you want to rock out (hearing loss levels) ? For 1266 TC it's about 50 for me, so I would imagine Sus will sit around 60 ... ish ?


----------



## Pashmeister

krude said:


> *Story of amps, fans and power ... my GT story so far (feat. 1266 TC, EE Odin, Hypsos + Oor, Supercharger, Sparkos and V6 Classic)*
> 
> To recap :
> - I got the GT with the SC, exciting, sounds way better than 3XP on the SC.
> ...


Hope you don’t damage anything. Ferrum says the Hypsos doesn’t have enough power for the GT’s requirements for certain circumstances.


----------



## krude (Dec 6, 2021)

Pashmeister said:


> Hope you don’t damage anything. Ferrum says the Hypsos doesn’t have enough power for the GT’s requirements for certain circumstances.


It's all good, spent 30 min with an engineer from HEM on the phone today, really nice guys btw. and it looks like at the moment I've got about 15W of headroom left, and this is driving the TC at hearing loss levels. That's why I asked about the Sus volume settings, want to simulate it as well. GT may have a higher draw as a pre maybe, or with the sub attached or something, but for balanced high gain heavy loads it has plenty of headroom so far. Also Hypsos is rated at 80W constant and 120W peaks, so that's covered as well.


----------



## sawindra

Pashmeister said:


> Hope you don’t damage anything. Ferrum says the Hypsos doesn’t have enough power for the GT’s requirements for certain circumstances.



24V*5A= 120W . So the GT should work with hypsos +headphones ( single membrane, no filters).


----------



## Pashmeister

sawindra said:


> 24V*5A= 120W . So the GT should work with hypsos +headphones ( single membrane, no filters).


Most of the time yup. But of course I have to trust Ferrum when they say,

_“Both Burson devices you mentioned require 24V/5A DC which is slightly over Hypsos capabilities. I believe these Bursons would work with Hypsos but in certain circumstances power demand could be to high for our PSU so we don't have this units on our list.”_


krude said:


> It's all good, spent 30 min with an engineer from HEM on the phone today, really nice guys btw. and it looks like at the moment I've got about 15W of headroom left, and this is driving the TC at hearing loss levels. That's why I asked about the Sus volume settings, want to simulate it as well. GT may have a higher draw as a pre maybe, or with the sub attached or something, but for balanced high gain heavy loads it has plenty of headroom so far. Also Hypsos is rated at 80W constant and 120W peaks, so that's covered as well.



The Susvara at 60 on high gain is quite loud already yup!


----------



## SlothRock

My wallet thanks you for finding out about the gap with the Hypsos and GT. It has been saved from spending more money lol


----------



## rreynolds

krude said:


> I have a question to all Sus owners here, what volume do you set the GT to if you want to rock out (hearing loss levels) ? For 1266 TC it's about 50 for me, so I would imagine Sus will sit around 60 ... ish ?


Dependent on the track. Most modern tracks I'm around 40-55 on High Gain. A few older tracks that require 70 to get loud, but never passed that.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

SlothRock said:


> After purchasing the soloist 3XP, Bifrost 2 and Verite Closed headphones in quick succession the last thing my wallet needs is to crave a $1k power supply but here I am on their product page


Sounds like you had a great week.   Just wait until next week to get the power supply.


----------



## krude

I've got another interesting update on Hypsos + Oor comparison with the GT. Oor takes a wide spectrum of voltages (22v to 30v) which as I understand it is not common ... I've been running it close to 30v so far, today I was experimenting and a / b ing more, and I dropped it all the way to 22v.

What happened was the bass got elevated, the sound lost the edge and became smoother and the sound stage expanded to more less GT levels ... I think this all has to do with transient response, the sharper the response the more "dry" and precise the sound, the lower the volage the slower transients are and the sound becomes more "wet". It seems to be working in the same way as variable output impedance on tube amps, making the sound wet or dry.

This explains why the GT became sharper on the Hypsos, I took it up to 25.5v while testing.

This is only a theory so far, but it exaplains what I'm getting out of the amps. Need to ask HEM at some point as it seems to be integral to their design of Oor.


----------



## VeeAndBobby

Gavin C4 said:


> 40 db fan noise in quite noticeable in a quite room.... Noisefloor created by the amp itself


My GT is located at arm's length and facing me on the Cool Stand, so the fan's noise is directed to the side. I never notice the noise with headphones on and playing music. To me, the fan noise is a non-issue. The amp's sound quality is phenomenal.


----------



## Korean audiophile

Ok I don't have the funds for a Power Supply but want to make a minor upgrade does the Sparkos ohamps a upgrade from the Vivid?


----------



## SlothRock

VeeAndBobby said:


> My GT is located at arm's length and facing me on the Cool Stand, so the fan's noise is directed to the side. I never notice the noise with headphones on and playing music. To me, the fan noise is a non-issue. The amp's sound quality is phenomenal.



Exactly this. 40Db is if you’re pressing your ear right up against the fan in the enclosure. Who does that? Mine is also arms length away and doesn’t make any noise when my headphones are on playing music no matter what volume


----------



## Korean audiophile

VeeAndBobby said:


> My GT is located at arm's length and facing me on the Cool Stand, so the fan's noise is directed to the side. I never notice the noise with headphones on and playing music. To me, the fan noise is a non-issue. The amp's sound quality is phenomenal.yea





VeeAndBobby said:


> My GT is located at arm's length and facing me on the Cool Stand, so the fan's noise is directed to the side. I never notice the noise with headphones on and playing music. To me, the fan noise is a non-issue. The amp's sound quality is phenomenal.


Yea mine is very quiet don't understand why some complain about it


----------



## aseedsea

Gavin C4 said:


> 40 db fan noise in quite noticeable in a quite room.... Noisefloor created by the amp itself


I recommend listening to music or perhaps just put on your headphones without music. That will take care of the slight whir of the fan.


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 6, 2021)

Gavin C4 said:


> 40 db fan noise in quite noticeable in a quite room.... Noisefloor created by the amp itself


The fan noise does not bother me. The noise floor dropped considerably for me with a hefty 7 ga power cord. I would definitely say it has a black background. It really sounds amazing. Completely unfatiguing and smooth sound that I can listen to for hours and hours.

I think the "smearing" and lack of details that people are mentioning has to do with the noise floor. Which makes me wonder about the super charger. This is speculation, but maybe the super charger is picking up electrical noise from somewhere in the chain (it seemed to have with my chain). I am hoping that the Ferrum Hypsos will improve upon an already amazing sounding amp. I wouldn't spend another 1,200 dollars on a amp I dislike that's for sure. Even if the Hypsos doesn't improve on the sound, I'm still keeping the GT. To me it's an upgrade from the mini for sure.


----------



## aseedsea

Tubewin said:


> The fan noise does not bother me. The noise floor dropped considerably for me with a hefty 7 ga power cord. I would definitely say it has a black background. It really sounds amazing. Completely unfatiguing and smooth sound that I can listen to for hours and hours.
> 
> I think the "smearing" and lack of details that people are mentioning has to do with the noise floor. Which makes me wonder about the super charger. This is speculation, but maybe the super charger is picking up electrical noise from somewhere in the chain (it seemed to have with my chain). I am hoping that the Ferrum Hypsos will improve upon an already amazing sounding amp. I wouldn't spend another 1,200 dollars on a amp I dislike that's for sure.


So, you removed the super charger from The GT completely?


----------



## sawindra

some thoughts on supercharger 3A vs Ferrum audio hypsos

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bur...-volume-control.941047/page-131#post-16697276


----------



## aseedsea (Dec 6, 2021)

sawindra said:


> some thoughts on supercharger 3A vs Ferrum audio hypsos
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bur...-volume-control.941047/page-131#post-16697276


Will you be doing the same comparison with the GT and 5a Vs Hypsos?


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 6, 2021)

aseedsea said:


> So, you removed the super charger from The GT completely?


No, I swapped the power cord from the power plant with a different power cable. I had a audio quest tornado high current connected to the power plant before and the noise floor wasn't the greatest. I swapped it to a pangea ac 9 se mk2 and it was like a different amp. The background was as black as the mini but it kept all of the positives of the GT. Wider sound stage, smoother mid range, and just as detailed as the mini. So I just had introduced the pangea into the chain with the GT and it was magic. I will be getting the Ferrum Hypsos, so the super charger will be removed from the chain completely. 2 AC 9 SE mk2's will be in the chain then. I can't wait.


----------



## sawindra

aseedsea said:


> Will you be doing the same comparison with the GT and 5a Vs Hypsos?



currently own Conductor 3X. Next purchase is Verum headphones


----------



## SlothRock

The Hypsos still sounds interesting to me but I will wait until they have another version of it with 120W capability so I don't run into any issues with the GT. It sounds like it still works great, though, for most applications with the GT. I wonder what would push the GT to the 120W where you could run into power issues.


----------



## Tubewin

SlothRock said:


> The Hypsos still sounds interesting to me but I will wait until they have another version of it with 120W capability so I don't run into any issues with the GT. It sounds like it still works great, though, for most applications with the GT. I wonder what would push the GT to the 120W where you could run into power issues.


Yeah, Krude did say 66 watts was the highest hypsos got with the GT (high gain at 50/100). So there definitely is some headroom. I wonder if the idle rating of 90w on Burson's site is with the preamp being used with the subwoofer.


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 6, 2021)

sawindra said:


> some thoughts on supercharger 3A vs Ferrum audio hypsos
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bur...-volume-control.941047/page-131#post-16697276


Interesting. A cheaper alternative to the hypsos would be if you have the GT/Soloist plugged into a power strip/conditioner, is to use a really well constructed heavy gauge power cable to reduce the noise before it even gets to the super charger. For me, the power cord made more of a difference than the GT being connected to the PS Power Plant 3.


----------



## aseedsea

SlothRock said:


> The Hypsos still sounds interesting to me but I will wait until they have another version of it with 120W capability so I don't run into any issues with the GT. It sounds like it still works great, though, for most applications with the GT. I wonder what would push the GT to the 120W where you could run into power issues.


I agree. Staying tuned for more reviews.


----------



## VeeAndBobby

Tubewin said:


> The fan noise does not bother me. The noise floor dropped considerably for me with a hefty 7 ga power cord. I would definitely say it has a black background. It really sounds amazing. Completely unfatiguing and smooth sound that I can listen to for hours and hours.
> 
> I think the "smearing" and lack of details that people are mentioning has to do with the noise floor. Which makes me wonder about the super charger. This is speculation, but maybe the super charger is picking up electrical noise from somewhere in the chain (it seemed to have with my chain). I am hoping that the Ferrum Hypsos will improve upon an already amazing sounding amp. I wouldn't spend another 1,200 dollars on a amp I dislike that's for sure. Even if the Hypsos doesn't improve on the sound, I'm still keeping the GT. To me it's an upgrade from the mini for sure.


I have my Supercharger plugged into an APC uninterruptible power supply like you buy at an office supply store. I'm not hearing any smearing or lack of detail. The amp sounds great.


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 6, 2021)

VeeAndBobby said:


> I have my Supercharger plugged into an APC uninterruptible power supply like you buy at an office supply store. I'm not hearing any smearing or lack of detail. The amp sounds great.


Good to hear. For me, I had to swap a power cord to hear that vacuum like pitch black background I'm always chasing. Have you tried connecting the GT directly into the wall and compared it to your APC? Was there no difference? What was your previous amp?


----------



## VeeAndBobby

Tubewin said:


> Good to hear. For me, I had to swap a power cord to hear that vacuum like pitch black background I'm always chasing. Have you tried connecting the GT directly into the wall and compared it to your APC? Was there no difference? What was your previous amp?


That's a good question. I tried your suggestion, and yes I think the GT sounds just a bit better with the Supercharger plugged into my APC interruptible power supply. It is a subtle difference however.  My previous amp was a Burson Soloist 3XP.


----------



## Tubewin

VeeAndBobby said:


> That's a good question. I tried your suggestion, and yes I think the GT sounds just a bit better with the Supercharger plugged into my APC interruptible power supply. It is a subtle difference however.  My previous amp was a Burson Soloist 3XP.


Hey, thanks for trying it out. Helps us all in the long run.


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 6, 2021)

VeeAndBobby said:


> That's a good question. I tried your suggestion, and yes I think the GT sounds just a bit better with the Supercharger plugged into my APC interruptible power supply. It is a subtle difference however.  My previous amp was a Burson Soloist 3XP.


So if a standard APC can slightly improve the sound, it would probably sound even better with a audio grade power solution. Does your apc allow you to change the iec cable? If it does I strongly suggest you try the Pangea AC 9 SE MK2.

This is my current power solution, and my second cable just arrived.


----------



## Pashmeister

Tubewin said:


> So if a standard APC can slightly improve the sound, it would probably sound even better with a audio grade power solution. Does your apc allow you to change the iec cable? If it does I strongly suggest you try the Pangea AC 9 SE MK2.
> 
> This is my current power solution, and my second cable just arrived.



+1

It’s one of those improvements on background blackness where you didn’t think your background can get any blacker than it is now, until you hear the improvement from an upgraded power chain.


----------



## Tubewin

Thoroughly enjoying the GT with my Utopia's.


----------



## greyforest

krude said:


> *Story of amps, fans and power ... my GT story so far (feat. 1266 TC, EE Odin, Hypsos + Oor, Supercharger, Sparkos and V6 Classic)*
> 
> To recap :
> - I got the GT with the SC, exciting, sounds way better than 3XP on the SC.
> ...


The information lost is truly heart breaking.
I am still looking for a second hand hypsos.

I think burson should always including supercharger...As without it those product are not competitive in the market.


----------



## Tubewin

greyforest said:


> The information lost is truly heart breaking.
> I am still looking for a second hand hypsos.
> 
> I think burson should always including supercharger...As without it those product are not competitive in the market.


What happened to your first hypsos?


----------



## aseedsea

Those looking at Hypsos or other power supply options, do you have a dedicated electrical line for your gear? I am using a more simple Furman power conditioning/surge protector that my DAC and amp plug into and I have a dead silent background. My electrical line is not dedicated. But, it is also not shared by much.


----------



## sawindra

greyforest said:


> The information lost is truly heart breaking.
> I am still looking for a second hand hypsos.
> 
> I think burson should always including supercharger...As without it those product are not competitive in the market.


I agree


----------



## aseedsea

sawindra said:


> I agree


No one has compared the GT without the super charger, how can this be so clearly stated?


----------



## sawindra

Guess someone has to buy a 24v/5A consumer/ wall wort from a local store.


----------



## aseedsea (Dec 7, 2021)

sawindra said:


> Guess someone has to buy a 24v/5A consumer/ wall wort from a local store.


Not it


----------



## Tubewin

aseedsea said:


> Those looking at Hypsos or other power supply options, do you have a dedicated electrical line for your gear? I am using a more simple Furman power conditioning/surge protector that my DAC and amp plug into and I have a dead silent background. My electrical line is not dedicated. But, it is also not shared by much.


I do not have a dedicated line. Everyone has their metric on what is an acceptable level of noise floor. I've noticed when the level of noise floor is extremely low or the background is ultra pitch black, you can feel a sort of pressure during the silent parts of a song. The darker the background the greater the "sense of pressure", it's almost tangible. I've never been in a noise deprivation room, but I imagine it's something similar to that. It's like a vacuum. But what it does to music is next level. The contrast from something that quiet to instruments and/or vocals bursting forth can be sometimes eerie and startling, but if i have a choice I would not go back listening to a higher noise floor.


----------



## aseedsea

Tubewin said:


> I do not have a dedicated line. Everyone has their metric on what is an acceptable level of noise floor. I've noticed when the level of noise floor is extremely low or the background is ultra pitch black, you can feel a sort of pressure during the silent parts of a song. The darker the background the greater the "sense of pressure", it's almost tangible. I've never been in a noise deprivation room, but I imagine it's something similar to that. It's like a vacuum. But what it does to music is next level. The contrast from something that quiet to instruments and/or vocals bursting forth can be sometimes eerie and startling, but if i have a choice I would not go back listening to a higher noise floor.


I agree. The absence of ’noise’ is quite striking. I was listening to Adele’s latest yesterday and the song To Be Loved has her voice burst out of the darkness like you describe. Stunning


----------



## Tubewin

aseedsea said:


> I agree. The absence of ’noise’ is quite striking. I was listening to Adele’s latest yesterday and the song To Be Loved has her voice burst out of the darkness like you describe. Stunning


Two tracks I normally use to test black background is Madilyn Bailey's cover of Before You Go and Dave Matthews Band's Samurai Cop.


----------



## rmsanger

should be helpful for 3GT and 3XP owners


----------



## SlothRock

I'm just chiming in to say: Holy crap I love this amp!


----------



## aseedsea

rmsanger said:


> should be helpful for 3GT and 3XP owners



And, Sparkos is still running their holiday specials where you can nab 30% off. I am doing all I can to hold off buying them. i am very pleased with the sound signature coming from the amp and don’t want to tinker in that arena… yet


----------



## Ninja Theory

Hi I have the Soloist 3X Performance and really enjoy its sound, even with my Susvara. I'm thinking of the GT but I see mixed reviews about fan noise. Is it audible? My OCD doesn't handle fan noise well. Also, what is the purpose of the sub outs on a headphone amp?


----------



## rmsanger

Ninja Theory said:


> Hi I have the Soloist 3X Performance and really enjoy its sound, even with my Susvara. I'm thinking of the GT but I see mixed reviews about fan noise. Is it audible? My OCD doesn't handle fan noise well. Also, what is the purpose of the sub outs on a headphone amp?


2 purposes... The Sus is known to be a bit weak on bass impact so you can add a small musical sub to integrate and round out the sound.  The second is that both the 3XP and 3GT are pre amps.  I have my 3XP running a pair of active monitors but no sub out.  With the 3GT I could be running both monitors and a sub.


----------



## aseedsea

Ninja Theory said:


> Hi I have the Soloist 3X Performance and really enjoy its sound, even with my Susvara. I'm thinking of the GT but I see mixed reviews about fan noise. Is it audible? My OCD doesn't handle fan noise well. Also, what is the purpose of the sub outs on a headphone amp?


The fan noise, while overblown (puns) imo, is slight and not an issue for me. It is COMPLETELY undetectable when listening to music at any desirable level. The sub out adds another dimension to the listening experience by adding a body pounding thump. Think of it as the feedback a video game controller gives. The shaking does not change gameplay, it only makes it more immersive.


----------



## Pashmeister (Dec 8, 2021)

aseedsea said:


> The fan noise, while overblown (puns) imo, is slight and not an issue for me. It is COMPLETELY undetectable when listening to music at any desirable level. The sub out adds another dimension to the listening experience by adding a body pounding thump. Think of it as the feedback a video game controller gives. The shaking does not change gameplay, it only makes it more immersive.


Yeah not once did I detect any fan noise either, even with just my headphones on with no music playing. I wonder how people have set up their GT on their desks where there would be a distracting fan noise louder than ambient room noise. If I use air-conditioning, that would be what I would hear, not the amp. If my work-from-home office laptop would be on standby and the fan kicks, that is what I would hear, not the GT. Maybe you’ll find it if you REALLY look for it and stick your head close to it.

With this GT level of performance, if it will be without the fan, It would likely be Volot-sized, or priced at USD5k, both of which will be a pass for me. For this price range I think it’s a winner.


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 8, 2021)

Ninja Theory said:


> Hi I have the Soloist 3X Performance and really enjoy its sound, even with my Susvara. I'm thinking of the GT but I see mixed reviews about fan noise. Is it audible? My OCD doesn't handle fan noise well. Also, what is the purpose of the sub outs on a headphone amp?


It's not audible to me when I have headphones on. Doesn't add anything to the noise floor of your chain which is the most important thing for me. I listened to the gs-x mini one more time since I was able to add another upgraded power cord to the chain, and I still like the GT better.


----------



## rreynolds (Dec 9, 2021)

After some more time with the GT, it has really given the Susvara such an easy to listen to, sweet sound. Almost like the drivers are kissing my eardrums. Even at loud volumes, the balance is impeccable. Really love just unwinding after work and drifting away,  the GT has really fleshed out all the great things about the Sus. Debating on adding an improved power supply as others have mentioned in this thread w/ awesome results. Oh well, looks like the family will have to wait for gifts this year.


----------



## aseedsea

rreynolds said:


> After some more time with the GT, it has really given the Susvara such an easy to listen to, sweet sound. Almost like the drivers are kissing my eardrums. Even at loud volumes, the balance is impeccable. Really love just unwinding after work and drifting away,  the GT has really fleshed out all the great things about the Sus. Debating on adding a more improved power supply as others have mentioned in this thread w/ awesome results. Oh well, looks like the family will have to wait for gifts this year.


Has it had similar benefits to the HE1000se?


----------



## Pashmeister

i am thinking whether replacing the SC with a Hypsos will be a better improvement than maybe getting separate mains conditioner like a Shunyata or a Plixir. Does anyone have experience with them?


----------



## Tubewin

Pashmeister said:


> i am thinking whether replacing the SC with a Hypsos will be a better improvement than maybe getting separate mains conditioner like a Shunyata or a Plixir. Does anyone have experience with them?


You get a Hypsos *and* a power conditioner xD.


----------



## Korean audiophile

There's is a PS Audio PerfectWave P5 PowerPlant Power Conditioner for sale in classifieds for $1900 if anyone is interested


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 9, 2021)

Korean audiophile said:


> There's is a PS Audio PerfectWave P5 PowerPlant Power Conditioner for sale in classifieds for $1900 if anyone is interested


If I'm going to upgrade my power supply again, it's probably going to be with the ps audio p20, though headphone systems don't normally need that kind of wattage. I'll probably be keeping the stellar p3 for awhile. Hypsos should be arriving in a day or two. I'll let you guys know what kind of improvement to expect as well as if it can function properly with the hypsos.


----------



## Korean audiophile

Tubewin said:


> If I'm going to upgrade my power supply again, it's probably going to be with the ps audio p20, though headphone systems don't normally need that kind of wattage. I'll probably be keeping the stellar p3 for awhile. Hypsos should be arriving in a day or two. I'll let you guys know what kind of improvement to expect as well as if it can function properly with the hypsos.


How do the Utopia sound on the GT? Was thinking about selling or trading my lcd-4 for one or a HK1000SE


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 9, 2021)

Korean audiophile said:


> How do the Utopia sound on the GT? Was thinking about selling or trading my lcd-4 for one or a HK1000SE


Sounds amazing. Of the headphones I've tried, the Utopia's are my favorite. And of the amps I have tried, the Utopia's sound the best through the GT. I have not tried the Susvara's yet, but hopefully sometime in the near future.


----------



## Pashmeister

My Plixir Elementa arrived. The sound quality improvement is not subtle. SQ is obviously cleaner and the bass became a lot more detailed, even to the lowest frequencies I could hear. This is such a good complement to the Super Charger. But then I’ve got everything in my chain connected to it (not just the GT) so the sum of improvements is really immediately obvious.


----------



## SlothRock

It's seeming like just supplying CLEAN power to the GT is creating massive gains, whether you use the supercharger or not (just based off of anecdotes in this thread). Is there a good thread on here or elsewhere comparing different audiophile power sources like the Plixir and such? I am familiar with Furman because I've played electric guitar and used their power conditioners for my guitar gear before but that's pretty much where my knowledge stops on clean power for headphone equipment


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 10, 2021)

Pashmeister said:


> My Plixir Elementa arrived. The sound quality improvement is not subtle. SQ is obviously cleaner and the bass became a lot more detailed, even to the lowest frequencies I could hear. This is such a good complement to the Super Charger. But then I’ve got everything in my chain connected to it (not just the GT) so the sum of improvements is really immediately obvious.


Hypsos is coming in today, I'll let you guys know what happens. I've put a killawatt wattage/voltage meter into the powerplant and measured the draw from the GT. The GT is pulling 75 watts on idle on Low gain without headphones plugged in. It's going to be close with Hypsos' 80 watts/120 watts max, or it could be perfect.


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 10, 2021)

Alright, it's set up and drawing 69 watts. Now it's time to hear the effects. 

Edit: The draw has lowered to 67.6 watts. Will give impressions later today or early tomorrow.


----------



## Tubewin

Hmm, at first listen, it seems the super charger sounds better connected to the GT and into the power plant. The mids when connected to the Hypsos sounds slightly withdrawn using the 24v output. Could also be a brand new product needing burn in, as well as the new power cable.  Either way, the super charger with a decent power chain seems to suffice.


----------



## FractalSound (Dec 10, 2021)

Tubewin said:


> Alright, it's set up and drawing 69 watts. Now it's time to hear the effects.
> 
> Edit: The draw has lowered to 67.6 watts. Will give impressions later today or early tomorrow.


ok.  That is beyond impressive.  Below is when hypsos is connected to Oor....


----------



## Pashmeister (Dec 10, 2021)

Tubewin said:


> Hmm, at first listen, it seems the super charger sounds better connected to the GT and into the power plant. The mids when connected to the Hypsos sounds slightly withdrawn using the 24v output. Could also be a brand new product needing burn in, as well as the new power cable.  Either way, the super charger with a decent power chain seems to suffice.


The GT supercharger with a good power conditioner is plenty fantastic. It works differently by pushing electrical noise towards inaudible frequencies so it makes sense that the two devices are perfectly complementary. However, without a good power conditioner, GT supercharger might be working too hard and getting choked up, like cleaning a mirror with a dirty rag.


----------



## Pashmeister

Tubewin said:


> Hmm, at first listen, it seems the super charger sounds better connected to the GT and into the power plant. The mids when connected to the Hypsos sounds slightly withdrawn using the 24v output. Could also be a brand new product needing burn in, as well as the new power cable.  Either way, the super charger with a decent power chain seems to suffice.


PS Powerplant is already a very good device, and since GT supercharger has a different method, I think it’s able to push away the crumbs left by the ps powerplant better than the Hypsos can. But I have a feeling that taking out the power plant out of the equation, depending on how dirty your electricity is, Hypsos will sound and perform better than the GT.


----------



## Tubewin

The sound is starting to open up though on the Hypsos. It sounds even wider than with the SC. We'll see.


----------



## Korean audiophile

Wondering if a trade for my LCD-4 plus $250 for a He1000se is a good deal thoughts please


----------



## Tubewin

Korean audiophile said:


> Wondering if a trade for my LCD-4 plus $250 for a He1000se is a good deal thoughts please


LCD-4 retails for 4k, the he1000se retails for around 3499.99, so you're losing more in the trade.


----------



## SteveM324

Korean audiophile said:


> Wondering if a trade for my LCD-4 plus $250 for a He1000se is a good deal thoughts please


I wouldn’t make that trade.  I had the HEKSE, I don’t think it’s a step up from the LCD-4.  If you want something better or different, get the 1266 TC or Susvara.


----------



## jonathan c (Dec 11, 2021)

SteveM324 said:


> I wouldn’t make that trade.  I had the HEKSE, I don’t think it’s a step up from the LCD-4.  If you want something better or different, get the 1266 TC or Susvara.


Then a more powerful h/p/a needs to be part of the calculation…$$$…£££…€€€…¥¥¥…🤷🏻


----------



## Pashmeister

jonathan c said:


> Then a more powerful h/p/a needs to be part of the calculation…$$$…£££…€€€…¥¥¥…🤷🏻


The GT amp in this thread topic is pretty powerful for my Sus/TC. It’s replacing my power amplifier.


----------



## Tubewin

So, with the Hypsos and the GT, the mids take a step back ever so slightly, but the stage... it gets huge. If I had to give a arbitrary number, maybe 50% increase in sound stage. Personal preference will definitely play a part in whether or not the hypsos will be worth it to you. Most will be happy with the super charger+GT (connected to a decent power chain). I'm keeping the Hypsos for now. The GT sounds enormous. I don't hear any loss in detail with the Hypsos. The noise floor is more or less the same. The Super Charger with it's slightly more forward mid-range gives the impression of a blacker background, since vocals and some guitar passages are louder in contrast with the silence. But while you do lose a *minuscule *amount of mid range, instruments become more present and clear (possibly even more detailed) with the Hypsos. I have the hypsos running at 24v. I half expected to return the Hypsos after hearing it for the first half an hour, but after warming it up, the massive, and I mean huge, soundstage and with the detail retrieval and noise floor being the same as the SC... I don't think I can return the Hypsos. It does feel like a downgrade switching back to the super charger. Well, that's my early impression of the Hypsos+GT combo. I will update more tomorrow. Happy listening everyone!


----------



## Korean audiophile

SteveM324 said:


> I wouldn’t make that trade.  I had the HEKSE, I don’t think it’s a step up from the LCD-4.  If you want something better or different, get the 1266 TC or Susvara.


Thanks I will keep my lcd-4 I would have made a mistake whew


----------



## Pashmeister

Tubewin said:


> So, with the Hypsos and the GT, the mids take a step back ever so slightly, but the stage... it gets huge. If I had to give a arbitrary number, maybe 50% increase in sound stage. Personal preference will definitely play a part in whether or not the hypsos will be worth it to you. Most will be happy with the super charger+GT (connected to a decent power chain). I'm keeping the Hypsos for now. The GT sounds enormous. I don't hear any loss in detail with the Hypsos. The noise floor is more or less the same. The Super Charger with it's slightly more forward mid-range gives the impression of a blacker background, since vocals and some guitar passages are louder in contrast with the silence. But while you do lose a *minuscule *amount of mid range, instruments become more present and clear (possibly even more detailed) with the Hypsos. I have the hypsos running at 24v. I half expected to return the Hypsos after hearing it for the first half an hour, but after warming it up, the massive, and I mean huge, soundstage and with the detail retrieval and noise floor being the same as the SC... I don't think I can return the Hypsos. It does feel like a downgrade switching back to the super charger. Well, that's my early impression of the Hypsos+GT combo. I will update more tomorrow. Happy listening everyone!


Thanks for the impressions! Sounds like the Hypsos is really looking like one of the really competitive power supplies in the market with its versatility. Glad you found improvements that are to your liking. I’m not sure I’m ready to replace the very good SC with the 1k Hypsos just yet. I am leaning towards getting a separate Plixir balanced DC psu for my TT2 instead because I think some other part of my chain can get a bigger improvement for less money. But I am quite happy to hear that the freebie SC can hold its own against a 1k Hypsos.


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 11, 2021)

Pashmeister said:


> Thanks for the impressions! Sounds like the Hypsos is really looking like one of the really competitive power supplies in the market with its versatility. Glad you found improvements that are to your liking. I’m not sure I’m ready to replace the very good SC with the 1k Hypsos just yet. I am leaning towards getting a separate Plixir balanced DC psu for my TT2 instead because I think some other part of my chain can get a bigger improvement for less money. But I am quite happy to hear that the freebie SC can hold its own against a 1k Hypsos.


Well the SC holds its own only when connected to a power conditioner/ac regenerator. GT+hypsos+power plant with two 7ga power cords still over takes the GT+SC+ power plant with one 7ga power cord. GT+Hypsos makes the Utopias sound wide…I never heard the Utopia's this wide before.


----------



## krude

Tubewin said:


> Well the SC holds its own only when connected to a power conditioner/ac regenerator. GT+hypsos+power plant with two 7ga power cords still over takes the GT+SC+ power plant with one 7ga power cord. GT+Hypsos makes the Utopias sound wide…I never heard the Utopia's this wide before.


I had very similar experience with Utopia on this set. It's as wide as my Cayin tube amp or maybe even wider. It got close to 1266 TC stage and that's quite a feat. Hope the pairing works out for you : )


----------



## Tubewin

krude said:


> I had very similar experience with Utopia on this set. It's as wide as my Cayin tube amp or maybe even wider. It got close to 1266 TC stage and that's quite a feat. Hope the pairing works out for you : )


Definitely. It’s like using the GT’s crossfeed set on high without losing any body or treble information. The hypsos brought the sound from in front of your head to behind your ears. You do lose a little depth of the sound stage, but you get a horizontally wide stage.


----------



## greyforest

my experience with hypsos alone was that it makes treble region signals bit too hot or some would say hard with my previous amp（not gsx mini something else）, other than that it is good. i dont think a power source will behave or shows same characteristic with all device.  hypsos is decent psu for the price however its not an all rounder. it would concerns me if the soundstage became completely horizontal........

i will get my hypsos soon and see if it really helps with gt.

i did try oor without hypsos before, hypsos in general improves detail and dynamics. but it does not helps soundstage at all.


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 11, 2021)

greyforest said:


> my experience with hypsos alone was that it makes treble region signals bit too hot or some would say hard with my previous amp（not gsx mini something else）, other than that it is good. i dont think a power source will behave or shows same characteristic with all device.  hypsos is decent psu for the price however its not an all rounder. it would concerns me if the soundstage became completely horizontal........
> 
> i will get my hypsos soon and see if it really helps with gt.
> 
> i did try oor without hypsos before, hypsos in general improves detail and dynamics. but it does not helps soundstage at all.


The sound stage does sort of go completely horizontal with the Hypsos. But the GT/Utopia does become more speaker like with the Hypsos. The sound stage from the GT with the Super charger is somewhere between your eyes and ears to begin with in my opinion, the Hypsos makes it even wider.

What happened to your first hypsos? Did something happen to it?


----------



## greyforest

Tubewin said:


> The sound stage does sort of go completely horizontal with the Hypsos. But the GT/Utopia does become more speaker like with the Hypsos. The sound from the GT with the Super charger is horizontal to begin with in my opinion, the Hypsos makes it even wider.


good thing is there is crossfeed

soundstage is something puzzles for quite a while in general.

it mainly have something to do with timing as this is how brain percive spatial sound information...

some amp have excellent frontal depth with out internal crossfeed such as p750u mk2

meanwhile some amp have to implement hardware crossfeed to deliver that.

same goes for dac some dac while have not so great resolution but have great depth. and sometimes a dac could improve soundstage and frontal depth by adding external clock. 

i wish i havent slept through Psychoacoustics lecture in uni.....


----------



## Tubewin

greyforest said:


> good thing is there is crossfeed
> 
> soundstage is something puzzles for quite a while in general.
> 
> ...


I have crossfeed off and it's still very wide with the Hypsos.


----------



## Korean audiophile

Pashmeister said:


> I am happy that the GT plays well with my tube preamplifier. Not all tubes and tube preamps are equal, but the GT benefitted from tube goodness I injected to it today, further expanding the soundstage and providing holographic sonics. I’m a fan of solid state amp + tube preamp combos  (so long as both components are excellent). I used a combination of 2 RCA clear tops and 2 NOS Mullard tubes.
> 
> Already positive sound impressions on the amp by itself, and happy to know I can take it even further.


Where did u get your cables from I need nice thick woven ones for my lcd-4


----------



## Pashmeister

Korean audiophile said:


> Where did u get your cables from I need nice thick woven ones for my lcd-4


This one’s from Norne Audio. It’s a Silvergarde. Check our their website, their black friday coupon code might still apply.


----------



## qsk78

Could you please guys measure the height of the GT in a vertical position standing on the cool stand? Thank you in advance.


----------



## rreynolds

qsk78 said:


> Could you please guys measure the height of the GT in a vertical position standing on the cool stand? Thank you in advance.


I measure in the area of 10in. Or about 254mm.


----------



## Gavin C4

Tones of power, it can easily drive the LCD 5. It seems that burson mono setup internally slightly contributes to the width of the sound stage.


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 15, 2021)

So, I had a lot of time to see how the Super charger would fare against the Hypsos. It's going to be an apples to oranges type of difference. The Burson Super Charger seems to produce a richer mid range with what appears to be a blacker background. The Hypsos (24.2v output) gives a bigger sense of space, slightly withdrawn mids, and is more revealing in the highs. In my experience, sticking with the Super Charger is going to be better for the majority of use cases with the GT. If classical is the preferred genre, the hypsos + GT makes a spacious and enveloping sound stage where the sounds of stringed instruments have space to move, flow, and resonate. If classical is not the preferred genre, I would not purchase a Hypsos, you will be very happy with the Super Charger.

Edit: the headphone I used was the Utopia.


----------



## aseedsea (Dec 15, 2021)

Tubewin said:


> So, I had a lot of time to see how the Super charger would fare against the Hypsos. It's going to be an apples to oranges type of difference. The Burson Super Charger seems to produce a richer mid range with what appears to be a blacker background. The Hypsos (24.2v output) gives a bigger sense of space, slightly withdrawn mids, and is more revealing in the highs. In my experience, sticking with the Super Charger is going to be better for the majority of use cases with the GT. If classical is the preferred genre, the hypsos + GT makes a spacious and enveloping sound stage where the sounds of stringed instruments have space to move, flow, and resonate. If classical is not the preferred genre, I would not purchase a Hypsos, you will be very happy with the Super Charger.
> 
> Edit: the headphone I used was the Utopia.


Thanks for going through the work! I have the Denafrips BIC on the way. I will see If the cleaner power does anything. And, if not, that’s ok too. It will look great no matter.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Dec 15, 2021)

A Super charger or a Ferrum Hypsos is definitely an upgrade from a standard OEM power brick. Better quality power definitely makes a difference because analog signals are ultimately electric signals. 100% worth the upgrade. Cleaner power should give the music better separation and better clarity in the details. It might not significantly change the tonality, but it will increase the quality of the music.


----------



## Pashmeister (Dec 15, 2021)

aseedsea said:


> Thanks for going through the work! I have the Denafrips BIC on the way. I will see If the cleaner power does anything. And, if not, that’s ok too. It will look great no matter.


I am excited for you. I am not familiar with the Denafrips BIC but as a direct competitor of Plixir in Singapore, and a high quality brand itself, I would expect the Denafrips to perform really well for you. My Supercharger is a SuperDuperCharger on Plixir.


----------



## monkey4054

Did anyone compare the GT to the Violetric V550? Tossing up between the two currently...


----------



## Korean audiophile

monkey4054 said:


> Did anyone compare the GT to the Violetric V550? Tossing up between the two currently...


GT no debate


----------



## monkey4054

Korean audiophile said:


> GT no debate


Wow, so that easy. Were you able to compare both? I have the HE6SE which needs a lot of power, but also other headphones that don't need much power at all.


----------



## Korean audiophile

*Trust me right now I am really enjoying the star wars OST never heard it sound this grand and epic hearing stuff I haven't heard b4 and layering and depth Omg the energy of the trumpets so grand and bass don't get me started on the bass the GT is supreme. *


----------



## escalibur

Korean audiophile said:


> *Trust me right now I am really enjoying the star wars OST never heard it sound this grand and epic hearing stuff I haven't heard b4 and layering and depth Omg the energy of the trumpets so grand and bass don't get me started on the bass the GT is supreme. *


I can second this with my Burson FUNK. It's just sounds too good to look elsewhere.


----------



## Pashmeister

escalibur said:


> I can second this with my Burson FUNK. It's just sounds too good to look elsewhere.


“Too good to look elsewhere”— Were you talking about the Starwars OST, or the Burson Funk?


----------



## Korean audiophile

Pashmeister said:


> “Too good to look elsewhere”— Were you talking about the Starwars OST, or the Burson Funk?


😂🤣 That star wars OST sounds good on any Burson device lol


----------



## Korean audiophile

Serious Question do you guys think headphone cables make a difference? Because am looking at a norne S8 for  $1150 Or is it snake oil ?


----------



## sawindra

Korean audiophile said:


> Serious Question do you guys think headphone cables make a difference? Because am looking at a norne S8 for  $1150 Or is it snake oil ?



with a amp that drive so much current and voltage..a thicker headphone cable might be a good idea. just saw the norse stuff..it's coiled.(just a nice way of reducing length of a cable)..the only cable guys i trust are luna cabling

https://www.lunacables.com/headphone


----------



## krude

Korean audiophile said:


> Serious Question do you guys think headphone cables make a difference? Because am looking at a norne S8 for  $1150 Or is it snake oil ?


It's not snake oil, but it is the last thing I would advise.

Once you have your endgame set, endgame dac, endgame amp, endgame power supply and you are looking for the very last bit, then look at expensive cabling. Power cabling can potentially offer more gains, but that depends on your system. Also different cables can have different sound properties (very slightly different but still), so you might actually be better off with a decent copper cable if your set is too bright etc.


----------



## sawindra

should be an online calculator to determine cross section diameter of the conductor needed for amp that can max output 120W /5A/24V?


----------



## escalibur

Pashmeister said:


> “Too good to look elsewhere”— Were you talking about the Starwars OST, or the Burson Funk?


FUNK of course.  I'm not a huge fan of SW.


----------



## aseedsea

Pashmeister said:


> I am excited for you. I am not familiar with the Denafrips BIC but as a direct competitor of Plixir in Singapore, and a high quality brand itself, I would expect the Denafrips to perform really well for you. My Supercharger is a SuperDuperCharger on Plixir.


Thanks. I looked at Plixir but settled on the Denafrips as it will match my Pontus II.


----------



## aseedsea

monkey4054 said:


> Did anyone compare the GT to the Violetric V550? Tossing up between the two currently...


While I have no experience with the Violectric, I do pair my GT with HE6se V2s and it is a match made in heaven.


----------



## greyforest

Korean audiophile said:


> Serious Question do you guys think headphone cables make a difference? Because am looking at a norne S8 for  $1150 Or is it snake oil ?


Cables can make a difference, it is audible. But I would hardly consider it to be an upgrade. 
More like a variation of sound signature.
However there are very expensive one that does change the sound quite a bit.
If you have to cure the curious, get or borrow a very expensive cable and ab it with original cable.
And the results will clear your mind, and save much more money)


----------



## Pashmeister (Dec 16, 2021)

escalibur said:


> FUNK of course.  I'm not a huge fan of SW.


I am sure the funk is good but I highly doubt it can match the performance of a dual mono pure class A amp with better components and superior preamp section. I sure wouldn’t use the funk on TOTL planars.

I’m glad you’re happy with the Funk. There are many products that push past their price points. Not sure what’s gonna be achieved by pronouncing in the flagship GT thread that Funk is all you need and no need to look at the GT at all. U okay? Have u heard GT? Would love to know your experience with it — chain, dac, cans, etc. Because the Funk is, and sounds, a couple of tiers below.


----------



## mudguardiain

Pashmeister said:


> I am sure the funk is good but I highly doubt it can match the performance of a dual mono pure class A amp with better components and superior preamp section. I sure wouldn’t use the funk on TOTL planars.
> 
> I’m glad you’re happy with the Funk. There are many products that push past their price points. Not sure what’s gonna be achieved by pronouncing in the flagship GT thread that Funk is all you need and no need to look at the GT at all. U okay? Have u heard GT? Would love to know your experience with it — chain, dac, cans, etc. Because the Funk is, and sounds, a couple of tiers below.





greyforest said:


> Cables can make a difference, it is audible. But I would hardly consider it to be an upgrade.
> More like a variation of sound signature.
> However there are very expensive one that does change the sound quite a bit.
> If you have to cure the curious, get or borrow a very expensive cable and ab it with original cable.
> And the results will clear your mind, and save much more money)


Without wanting to bang on about cables too much in a thread that's about the GT, I recently picked up the Audeze premium braided cable (as used on the LCD-4) for 50% of the normal retail price. Having had the old stock ribbon cable & a pretty decent pure silver cable, I personally was surprised how much of an improvement the premium cable was on my LCD-3. I am generally sceptical about cables but have been proven wrong on this occasion & consider the changes to be significant. I currently have a Soloist 3X & the LCD-3 with the new style added pads & new cable sound excellent & will satisfy me until such time that funds permit me to buy something like a Susvara or similar. My Holo Spring 3KTE arrived today so this has eaten up my current budget for now.


----------



## rreynolds

Korean audiophile said:


> Serious Question do you guys think headphone cables make a difference? Because am looking at a norne S8 for  $1150 Or is it snake oil ?


It makes a difference, but like anything TOTL, diminishing returns come in to play. Personally would recommend Lavricables for headphones, great quality for the price.


----------



## rreynolds

escalibur said:


> FUNK of course.  I'm not a huge fan of SW.


It's a great amp for the price don't get me wrong, but trialing the Susvara on both, there's a clear improvement with the GT. Impact remains similar, but the dynamics to back up that impact are simply better on the GT.


----------



## Korean audiophile

rreynolds said:


> It makes a difference, but like anything TOTL, diminishing returns come in to play. Personally would recommend Lavricables for headphones, great quality for the price.


Looking at the Grand silver cables which one did you choose and how did they change the sound ?


----------



## jurumal

Korean audiophile said:


> Serious Question do you guys think headphone cables make a difference? Because am looking at a norne S8 for  $1150 Or is it snake oil ?


If anyone’s open to the idea of cables to tweak your GT’s sound, I found a relatively affordable cable that makes a noticeable improvement in dynamics, image clarity, and air.

https://www.qed.co.uk/reference-audio-40.html

It also comes in XLR. I found this cable to be more complimentary to the GT’s tonal character than my $900 Cardas IC’s. I was lucky to find these for around $140. Definitely worth a look into.

QED Reference Audio 40 Interconnect (0.6 metres) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HD0O8IU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_7H8TB5BPD4W6RVRNWXAB


----------



## Tubewin

aseedsea said:


> Thanks for going through the work! I have the Denafrips BIC on the way. I will see If the cleaner power does anything. And, if not, that’s ok too. It will look great no matter.


An upgraded power chain will, more than likely, yield audible improvements. I go a step further and believe that the iec power cable you use to connect the conditioner is important as well. But you should definitely hear audible improvements with the conditioner.


----------



## krude

Tubewin said:


> An upgraded power chain will, more than likely, yield audible improvements. I go a step further and believe that the iec power cable you use to connect the conditioner is important as well. But you should definitely hear audible improvements with the conditioner.


Got Taga PC 5000 today, can't believe the difference it made to my stack. Thank you for inspiring me to look into power @Tubewin 🍻


----------



## Tubewin (Dec 16, 2021)

krude said:


> Got Taga PC 5000 today, can't believe the difference it made to my stack. Thank you for inspiring me to look into power @Tubewin 🍻


Cheers! I was also very surprised by how much clean power affected audio quality. And if you have a very resolving setup, the power chain becomes even more apparent.


----------



## Korean audiophile (Dec 16, 2021)

krude said:


> Got Taga PC 5000 today, can't believe the difference it made to my stack. Thank you for inspiring me to look into power @Tubewin 🍻


Ok you got me curious how much difference did this make cost and where can I order one and what is your setup?


----------



## krude

Korean audiophile said:


> Ok you got me curious how much difference did this make cost and where can I order one and what is your setup?


Updated my setup in my signature. This is the one I got bc the company is relatively local to me and it offers a lot for the money : https://www.tagaharmony.com/en/products/3661/filters-and-conditioners/product/9057/pc-5000


----------



## Tubewin

krude said:


> Updated my setup in my signature. This is the one I got bc the company is relatively local to me and it offers a lot for the money : https://www.tagaharmony.com/en/products/3661/filters-and-conditioners/product/9057/pc-5000


If only you listened to the GT through your upgraded power chain... you might have preferred the GT over the Oor xD.


----------



## aseedsea

Tubewin said:


> An upgraded power chain will, more than likely, yield audible improvements. I go a step further and believe that the iec power cable you use to connect the conditioner is important as well. But you should definitely hear audible improvements with the conditioner.


I do have a nice iec power cable to pair it with when it arrives. I’m trying to get all the pieces together as best as I can while not putting any more holes in my wallet


----------



## Korean audiophile

krude said:


> Updated my setup in my signature. This is the one I got bc the company is relatively local to me and it offers a lot for the money : https://www.tagaharmony.com/en/products/3661/filters-and-conditioners/product/9057/pc-5000


I don't think they deliver to the US how sad . Any other recommendations for a power conditioner that won't break the bank but one that will improve my chain ?


----------



## aseedsea (Dec 16, 2021)

Korean audiophile said:


> I don't think they deliver to the US how sad . Any other recommendations for a power conditioner that won't break the bank but one that will improve my chain ?


I have the Denafrips BIC500 on the way and will report back asap. I got shipping notice this morning. So, I’ll likely have it early next week.

Plixir is another option and has been recommended here.


----------



## Korean audiophile

aseedsea said:


> I have the Denafrips BIC500 on the way and will report back asap. I got shipping notice this morning. So, I’ll likely have it early next week.
> 
> Plixir is another option and has been recommended here.


You have the Pontus 2 right?


----------



## rreynolds (Dec 16, 2021)

Korean audiophile said:


> Looking at the Grand silver cables which one did you choose and how did they change the sound ?


Went with the Grand for Susvara and Master for HE1000se. Opted for the 0 hour burn in as I was going to run it on my system anyway. After around 75 hours vocal trails and cymbal crashes started to come out just a bit clearer with a nice touch of air. Swapping between the stock cable, the copper seemed to round off the edges. When switching back to the silver, it was like getting your prescription eye glasses updated.


----------



## aseedsea (Dec 16, 2021)

Korean audiophile said:


> You have the Pontus 2 right?


Yes. That was my main motivation to go with the BIC500. I really like the build and aesthetic. You rocking the Pontus II?


----------



## Pashmeister

I heard my Chain through the Shunyata Denali and it’s the best I’ve heard. Wow it looks like I have something to save up for in 2022. Sorcery.


----------



## Tubewin

Pashmeister said:


> I heard my Chain through the Shunyata Denali and it’s the best I’ve heard. Wow it looks like I have something to save up for in 2022. Sorcery.


I'll probably trade in my powerplant 3 and pay the difference for a ps audio PP15.


----------



## Korean audiophile

aseedsea said:


> Yes. That was my main motivation to go with the BIC500. I really like the build and aesthetic. You rocking the Pontus II?


Yep same here loving it 😊


----------



## aseedsea

Korean audiophile said:


> Yep same here loving it 😊


Are the LCD-4 your daily drivers? How do you like them?


----------



## Korean audiophile

Tubewin said:


> I'll probably trade in my powerplant 3 and pay the difference for a ps audio PP15.


Explain 🤔


aseedsea said:


> Are the LCD-4 your daily drivers? How do you like them?


Yep my DD's love'em it's kinda like that warm home cooking. Lush warm full bodied detailed mids transparent bass but solid and full at the same time. Treble never peaky just a warm kinda dark detailed sounding headphone.


----------



## Tubewin

Korean audiophile said:


> Explain 🤔
> 
> Yep my DD's love'em it's kinda like that warm home cooking. Lush warm full bodied detailed mids transparent bass but solid and full at the same time. Treble never peaky just a warm kinda dark detailed sounding headphone.



PS audio has a trade-in program where they will put the complete amount you paid for one of their products into any of their other products, no matter how much time has passed. 
I'm considering it, but it will be further down the road before I upgrade to a P15.


----------



## 801evan

mudguardiain said:


> Without wanting to bang on about cables too much in a thread that's about the GT, I recently picked up the Audeze premium braided cable (as used on the LCD-4) for 50% of the normal retail price. Having had the old stock ribbon cable & a pretty decent pure silver cable, I personally was surprised how much of an improvement the premium cable was on my LCD-3. I am generally sceptical about cables but have been proven wrong on this occasion & consider the changes to be significant. I currently have a Soloist 3X & the LCD-3 with the new style added pads & new cable sound excellent & will satisfy me until such time that funds permit me to buy something like a Susvara or similar. My Holo Spring 3KTE arrived today so this has eaten up my current budget for now.


Yes. The lcd4 stock cable is amazing on the LCD3. I couldn't tell the 3 and 4 apart with it. Tho while the 4 can scale more with better cables, the 3 doesn't and actually sounds worse vs the lcd4 cable.


----------



## mudguardiain

801evan said:


> Yes. The lcd4 stock cable is amazing on the LCD3. I couldn't tell the 3 and 4 apart with it. Tho while the 4 can scale more with better cables, the 3 doesn't and actually sounds worse vs the lcd4 cable.


Thanks for the info, I had considered the LCD-4 but wondered just how much better it would be over the LCD-3 since I changed to the LCD-4 cable & new style ear pads. I can't really fault the LCD-3 now, compared to how it sounded before the upgrades, it is significantly better, the LCD-4 cable seems to add a lot of the magic. I am keen to move to the GT from my Soloist 3X as some point, hence why I am following this thread, although this is unlikely to be for a little while. Just added a Holo Spring 3KTE to replace my Qutest & whilst still burning in it looks like this is a keeper. The combination of the Melco/Burson/Holo Spring/LCD-3 will keep me happy for sometime. I also power everything from my Power Inspired mains regenerator & this does seem to help quite a bit with digital equipment & ensure it is all protected from power surges, the Melco hard drives failed previously due to a power surge so I like to ensure this does not happen again, thankfully I always back up my library.


----------



## 801evan

mudguardiain said:


> Thanks for the info, I had considered the LCD-4 but wondered just how much better it would be over the LCD-3 since I changed to the LCD-4 cable & new style ear pads. I can't really fault the LCD-3 now, compared to how it sounded before the upgrades, it is significantly better, the LCD-4 cable seems to add a lot of the magic. I am keen to move to the GT from my Soloist 3X as some point, hence why I am following this thread, although this is unlikely to be for a little while. Just added a Holo Spring 3KTE to replace my Qutest & whilst still burning in it looks like this is a keeper. The combination of the Melco/Burson/Holo Spring/LCD-3 will keep me happy for sometime. I also power everything from my Power Inspired mains regenerator & this does seem to help quite a bit with digital equipment & ensure it is all protected from power surges, the Melco hard drives failed previously due to a power surge so I like to ensure this does not happen again, thankfully I always back up my library.




Lachlan gave an accurate review here. You really just need to give the Qutest a really good psu. A Holo Audio dac is not necessary. You are just buying it for the internal line conditioner. You can go for the supercharger on the Soloist. The only reason to go for the GT is due to the dual mono amp design, not for the power. And that depends if that architecture is justifiable for you in terms of budget. Some reviewers prefer the Anni over the Burson and the Anni can be daisy chained to the Qutest and share from a good psu based on the Ultima psu.


----------



## Gavin C4

Pashmeister said:


> I heard my Chain through the Shunyata Denali and it’s the best I’ve heard. Wow it looks like I have something to save up for in 2022. Sorcery.






 Lightspeed Reference Mark 3 > Ferrum Hypsos > Burson  > LCD 5 . Quality power does make a difference especially to planar headphones.


----------



## mudguardiain

801evan said:


> Lachlan gave an accurate review here. You really just need to give the Qutest a really good psu. A Holo Audio dac is not necessary. You are just buying it for the internal line conditioner. You can go for the supercharger on the Soloist. The only reason to go for the GT is due to the dual mono amp design, not for the power. And that depends if that architecture is justifiable for you in terms of budget. Some reviewers prefer the Anni over the Burson and the Anni can be daisy chained to the Qutest and share from a good psu based on the Ultima psu.



Thanks for the advice, will check it out. Have tried some cheapish power supplies previously with my old 2Qute but they all sounded worse, guess you get what you pay for. I do have the supercharger for my Soloist & it is impressive, to be honest I am more than happy with the Soloist & cannot see myself changing it any time soon. Will investigate power supplies for the Qutest further before I decide to sell it.


----------



## greyforest

i borrowed an unit of hypsos to test with 3gt

results are pretty significant

with hypsos all those lost information seems comes back. 
sonic density is improved
with much better frontal depth.

what is strange is hypsos shows that 3gt only draws 2.8~2.9 A of current


----------



## krude

greyforest said:


> i borrowed an unit of hypsos to test with 3gt
> 
> results are pretty significant
> 
> ...


Indeed, I noticed the same improvement. According to Ferrum Hypsos is happy at 3A or less, so it should be a good pairing.


----------



## XVampireX

801evan said:


> Lachlan gave an accurate review here. You really just need to give the Qutest a really good psu. A Holo Audio dac is not necessary. You are just buying it for the internal line conditioner. You can go for the supercharger on the Soloist. The only reason to go for the GT is due to the dual mono amp design, not for the power. And that depends if that architecture is justifiable for you in terms of budget. Some reviewers prefer the Anni over the Burson and the Anni can be daisy chained to the Qutest and share from a good psu based on the Ultima psu.




It's not necessary until you've heard it


----------



## sawindra

almost 3A is a lot of juice!

Hypsos is amazing...i like the super charger from Burson but it adds coloration. Hypsos is clear, clean and transparent


----------



## Tubewin

greyforest said:


> i borrowed an unit of hypsos to test with 3gt
> 
> results are pretty significant
> 
> ...


You didn't try the super charger with a filter/conditioner before using the Hypsos?


----------



## Tubewin

greyforest said:


> i borrowed an unit of hypsos to test with 3gt
> 
> results are pretty significant
> 
> ...


The mid's were definitely slightly withdrawn when compared to the super charger. You might have needed to supply your super charger with cleaner power. Frontal depth? Opposite for me... it just became wider. Sonic Density? The mids became thinner for me. You can raise the voltage on the Hypsos to get denser mids, but you lose even more important things when doing so. The sound stage shrinks and the noise floor goes up the higher the voltage you go with the hypsos.


----------



## greyforest

Tubewin said:


> You didn't try the super charger with a filter/conditioner before using the Hypsos?


i actually did with an isolation transformer, but what i get is a soft and flat sound. its not a very good isolation device
i agree with the noise floor, it does became more noticeble. but i ve heard the noise of my dac with other more sensitive amps. i think the noise is come from dac. 
3GT is rendering more signal from dac


----------



## Pashmeister

Apart from the Hypsos, is there a good alternative for a linear power supply? 

I would go for a Plixir but they don’t have one with 24v 5A. I am unwilling to go for the Hypsos since Ferrum themselves don’t 100% recommend it for the GT. Supercharger is good but surely a good linear power supply with excellent power cord can be great.


----------



## jonathan c

Pashmeister said:


> Apart from the Hypsos, is there a good alternative for a linear power supply?
> 
> I would go for a Plixir but they don’t have one with 24v 5A. I am unwilling to go for the Hypsos since Ferrum themselves don’t 100% recommend it for the GT. Supercharger is good but surely a good linear power supply with excellent power cord can be great.


This?…


----------



## Pashmeister (Dec 23, 2021)

jonathan c said:


> This?…


This is not a linear power supply though  was looking for other linear power supplies that could perform as well as the Hypsos for the GT, or better than the Supercharger


----------



## greyforest

For those who are interested 
Sparkos 2590dual fits in the input buffer and iv stage of 3gt

The user who did this told me that he noticed 2 changes

The attacks are stronger with more information.

3gt became much cooler after many hours of testing


----------



## sawindra

greyforest said:


> For those who are interested
> Sparkos 2590dual fits in the input buffer and iv stage of 3gt
> 
> The user who did this told me that he noticed 2 changes
> ...



Wow ..great news


----------



## Pashmeister

greyforest said:


> For those who are interested
> Sparkos 2590dual fits in the input buffer and iv stage of 3gt
> 
> The user who did this told me that he noticed 2 changes
> ...


Aren’t those the volume control buffer stage?


----------



## Tubewin

Lachlan from passion for sound just pulled back a little on the GT with his new Sparkos Lab Aries review (early access)... a little wishy washy... I think he needs to have a reference setup, where he only swaps one component (with the one being reviewed) at a time and keeps the rest of his chain intact. Too many different variables leading to too many different results.


----------



## greyforest

Pashmeister said:


> Aren’t those the volume control buffer stage?


you are right, swithed now

much better mids


----------



## Pashmeister

greyforest said:


> you are right, swithed now
> 
> much better mids


i have a pair of the same sparkos arriving next week. Which position was best for this pair for you?


----------



## jurumal

Does anyone have a Super Charger 5A they don't want anymore? If so, I'd like to discuss purchasing it from you. Let me know.


----------



## greyforest

Pashmeister said:


> i have a pair of the same sparkos arriving next week. Which position was best for this pair for you?


not me a friend of mine did it. 

if you fits it in volume stage you get slightly better edge

if you fits it in input buffer you get much better mids and slam

but be aware you need to chip away some of those plastic on v6 to fits 2590 into input buffer


----------



## aseedsea

Ok, I think I am ready to give my initial impressions using the Denafrips BIC500. Firstly, it does not degrade the sound at all as some have indicated when using an isolated conditioner. The biggest difference I perceive is a greater separation of instruments. Each piece of the music has almost a life of its own. This is done while still retaining a great sense of cohesion within the music. So, it’s not an artificial dissection of the music. I guess it could be best described as making the stage bigger in all directions.

The background is absolutely black. I didn’t have much noise in my system prior to the BIC. So, in that regard, it did not have any detrimental effect to the noise floor. The BIC itself is extremely solidly built and does not produce heat. All-in-all, I am very happy with the BIC. I was not expecting a drastic benefit with its implementation. However, the greater sense of space it seems to provide is wonderful.


----------



## aseedsea

aseedsea said:


> Ok, I think I am ready to give my initial impressions using the Denafrips BIC500. Firstly, it does not degrade the sound at all as some have indicated when using an isolated conditioner. The biggest difference I perceive is a greater separation of instruments. Each piece of the music has almost a life of its own. This is done while still retaining a great sense of cohesion within the music. So, it’s not an artificial dissection of the music. I guess it could be best described as making the stage bigger in all directions.
> 
> The background is absolutely black. I didn’t have much noise in my system prior to the BIC. So, in that regard, it did not have any detrimental effect to the noise floor. The BIC itself is extremely solidly built and does not produce heat. All-in-all, I am very happy with the BIC. I was not expecting a drastic benefit with its implementation. However, the greater sense of space it seems to provide is wonderful.


One other thing I forgot to mention, the decay for cymbal crashes or string plucks seems to continue for a longer, more noticeable, amount of time. Another plus, for sure.


----------



## Korean audiophile

Love how you store your gear near the wine and liquor glasses 😉 


aseedsea said:


> One other thing I forgot to mention, the decay for cymbal crashes or string plucks seems to continue for a longer, more noticeable, amount of time. Another plus, for sure.


----------



## aseedsea

Korean audiophile said:


> Love how you store your gear near the wine and liquor glasses 😉


My bar listening area. Whiskey, beer, and Hifi make for a great evening. Cheers!


----------



## aseedsea

Korean audiophile said:


> Love how you store your gear near the wine and liquor glasses 😉


Check out the headphone stand I made. I used a Blanton’s jockey as my cable claw


----------



## rreynolds

aseedsea said:


> Ok, I think I am ready to give my initial impressions using the Denafrips BIC500. Firstly, it does not degrade the sound at all as some have indicated when using an isolated conditioner. The biggest difference I perceive is a greater separation of instruments. Each piece of the music has almost a life of its own. This is done while still retaining a great sense of cohesion within the music. So, it’s not an artificial dissection of the music. I guess it could be best described as making the stage bigger in all directions.
> 
> The background is absolutely black. I didn’t have much noise in my system prior to the BIC. So, in that regard, it did not have any detrimental effect to the noise floor. The BIC itself is extremely solidly built and does not produce heat. All-in-all, I am very happy with the BIC. I was not expecting a drastic benefit with its implementation. However, the greater sense of space it seems to provide is wonderful.


Currently own the Audioquest Powerquest 2 & am really tempted to sell it & purchase the BIC500 after reading your comments. Don’t want to cheap out on my system if there’s potential to blacken the background even more.


----------



## Pashmeister

rreynolds said:


> Currently own the Audioquest Powerquest 2 & am really tempted to sell it & purchase the BIC500 after reading your comments. Don’t want to cheap out on my system if there’s potential to blacken the background even more.


Since you’re located in the US, you may wanna check out Shunyata’s offerings. These guys are so scientifically advanced, they have proprietary parts, patented tech, and even a medical division for hospitals’ need of ultra clean power for accurate physiological measurements. I think they have a 60-day guarantee too or something so u can trial it? It’s a bit expensive for head-fi, but considered affordable in the 2-channel big boy world. In an ultra revealing system it’s absolutely worth checking out. It smokes Audioquest Niagara.


----------



## TubyAndWobbly

Pashmeister said:


> Since you’re located in the US, you may wanna check out Shunyata’s offerings. These guys are so scientifically advanced, they have proprietary parts, patented tech, and even a medical division for hospitals’ need of ultra clean power for accurate physiological measurements. I think they have a 60-day guarantee too or something so u can trial it? It’s a bit expensive for head-fi, but considered affordable in the 2-channel big boy world. In an ultra revealing system it’s absolutely worth checking out. It smokes Audioquest Niagara.


Shunyata might make good stuff, but I have to be at least a little bit skeptical over the value being offered from a company that sells 9k power cables...


----------



## aseedsea

rreynolds said:


> Currently own the Audioquest Powerquest 2 & am really tempted to sell it & purchase the BIC500 after reading your comments. Don’t want to cheap out on my system if there’s potential to blacken the background even more.


I do not have experience with any Audioquest gear but, the difference the BIC500 made for me is noticeable. The best benefits being a wider staging of instruments and greater decay for cymbals and strings.  It is built like a tank and fits the aesthetic I prefer (as you seem to, too). The one downside to its looks is the black chassis with the silver faceplate; that is no bother if the sides are not very visible. 

I asked you a bit ago about your experience with your set of HE1K and the GT, any insight?


----------



## Pashmeister

TubyAndWobbly said:


> Shunyata might make good stuff, but I have to be at least a little bit skeptical over the value being offered from a company that sells 9k power cables...


Ooof I wouldn’t touch 9k cables but their power conditioners are great (the Hydra D6 is 3k), and they have cables that are not crazily priced.


----------



## krude

Some more thoughts on GT / Oor in context of Susvara and TC if anyone is interested : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ferrum-oor-headphone-amplifier-with-a-soul.958541/post-16738948


----------



## ericx85

So after getting the amp in early/mid November, I decided to open it up to see how much dust accumulated (I get a lot of dust and dont know where it comes from, my computer area is more dusty than anywhere else in my house). Ive cleaned out dust from my computer about 3 times in that time, nothing terrible but enough to see dust marks on the dust filters of the PC.

To my surprise there wasn't any dust at all in the GT. So if youre worried about dust building up from the fan, I can assure you from someone thats been struggling with dust in general that you have nothing to worry about. If anything I might look inside the amp again after 4-6 months.


----------



## Tubewin

I wonder if we can upgrade the fuses.


----------



## neogeosnk

Stupid question but is there directions on how to put together the stand?  Also how to take the unit apart?  I looked at the manuals and nothing really there.  My Soloist GT has something lose inside it seems.


----------



## qsk78

Finally...with Super Charger + Cool Stand


----------



## UntilThen

qsk78 said:


> Finally...with Super Charger + Cool Stand



Did you have both the GT and Soloist 3XP? I'm still enjoying the amp after a week. It must be special.


----------



## qsk78

UntilThen said:


> Did you have both the GT and Soloist 3XP? I'm still enjoying the amp after a week. It must be special.


Yes, both) I was planning to write a short review of the GT, so I will keep my regular 3XP for 1 more week I think for comparison.


----------



## qsk78 (Jan 13, 2022)

neogeosnk said:


> Stupid question but is there directions on how to put together the stand?  Also how to take the unit apart?  I looked at the manuals and nothing really there.  My Soloist GT has something lose inside it seems.


You should disassemble it completely (there is a screw there) and reverse 2 feet out of 4 (to the widest position).


----------



## neogeosnk

qsk78 said:


> You should disassemble it completely (there is a screw there) and reverse 2 feet out of 4 (to the widest position).


So the thing rattling inside the amp was the screw for the bracket.  Not sure how it got inside.  Anyway got the amp open and secured the screw.  Bracket and amp are good now.


----------



## qsk78 (Jan 13, 2022)

neogeosnk said:


> So the thing rattling inside the amp was the screw for the bracket.  Not sure how it got inside.  Anyway got the amp open and secured the screw.  Bracket and amp are good now.


I thought you were talking about the vertical Cool Stand for the GT). It comes in "transport" position.


----------



## neogeosnk

qsk78 said:


> I thought you were talking about the vertical Cool Stand for the GT). It comes in "transport" position.


I was.  But there was also a rattling inside and happen to be the screw that you put on the back of the vertical stand.  A+ for design Burson really like this amp.


----------



## SlothRock

Had the amp for over a month now and just continue to love it for every use case. I'm also driving my studio monitors (Neumann KH120's) with this thing and they sound better than ever. This is seriously the most flexible amp there is, sounds incredible, and I can't think of a use case where you couldn't use this thing.


----------



## Korean audiophile

Last night me and my cousin got really stoned and listening to critical  acclaim cover by A-yeon while really high through my LCD 4 and Soloist GT dear lord 🙏 I felt those drums and double kick drums vibrate through my body it was a magical experience


----------



## Pashmeister

Korean audiophile said:


> Last night me and my cousin got really stoned and listening to critical  acclaim cover by A-yeon while really high through my LCD 4 and Soloist GT dear lord 🙏 I felt those drums and double kick drums vibrate through my body it was a magical experience



Holographic! Better than tubes 😂


----------



## qsk78 (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm very pleased with what GT does with HEDDphone One.
Actually this is the only pair of headphones I have at home today. I preferred their ATM technology to a conventional planar technology and I sold my more expensive NM-1 planars.
They are hard to drive cans (42 ohm, 87 dB) so my GT is at high gain. They pair very well with a regular Soloist 3XP but GT makes them shine: channel/instrument separation and positioning, layering, soundstage improvements (even more holographic), bass and highs quality.
There were some complains about mids. I believe that due to its dual mono design the mids sound slightly different from a regular Soloist where mids pushed closer (in my opinion) to you and some people who got used to it may prefer the mids of the younger brother if it pairs better with certain headphones.
I assume that the GT is more DAC dependent...I use it with Composer 3XP but I hope that Burson will introduce Composer 3XP _Grand Tourer?_ (dual DAC) one day to match the GT performance  .

After some A/B testing with Soloist 3XP can add more observations (both amps on High gain):

- GT has better overall clarity and transparency
- Highs are more extended and more detailed on GT
- GT has less bass quantity wise but better quality
- Mids are more forward on 3XP
- Instruments are better separated and positioned on GT

When you switch to 3XP from GT the first thing you hear (on very busy tracks) that the younger brother sounds muddier and more "compact" and boomy in lows.


----------



## aseedsea

qsk78 said:


> I'm very pleased with what GT does with HEDDphone One.
> Actually this is the only pair of headphones I have at home today. I preferred their ATM technology to a conventional planar technology and I sold my more expensive NM-1 planars.
> They are hard to drive cans (42 ohm, 87 dB) so my GT is at high gain. They pair very well with a regular Soloist 3XP but GT makes them shine: channel/instrument separation and positioning, layering, soundstage improvements (even more holographic), bass and highs quality.
> There were some complains about mids. I believe that due to its dual mono design the mids sound slightly different from a regular Soloist where mids pushed closer (in my opinion) to you and some people who got used to it may prefer the mids of the younger brother if it pairs better with certain headphones.
> ...


Thanks for the insight! You should get a R2R dual mono DAC. MY Pontus II pairs wonderfully with it.


----------



## Pashmeister

aseedsea said:


> Thanks for the insight! You should get a R2R dual mono DAC. MY Pontus II pairs wonderfully with it.


And it pairs so well with my Hugo TT2, which is an FPGA DAC. I think the GT can give any of the top performing DACs justice. 

I use a Susvara and TC. With a revealing set up that includes the GT, I find myself perceiving more sound quality improvements through the last bits of tweaks that are sometimes controversial (e.g cables, power hygiene, streamers) because not all system combinations are revealing enough to benefit from some of those.


----------



## greyforest

Fix mids with dual 2590 on input buffer

Further increase transparency and frontal depth with dual 994 on voltage gain.

Now it's a totl amp


----------



## Pashmeister

greyforest said:


> Fix mids with dual 2590 on input buffer
> 
> Further increase transparency and frontal depth with dual 994 on voltage gain.
> 
> Now it's a totl amp


The sparkos might be a better match with your chain. I still prefer the vivids for my set up. They sound just about correct.


----------



## qsk78 (Jan 15, 2022)

I'm fine with mids on the GT since HEDDphone are slightly mid-centric (mids sound close to you anyway) so I do not miss anything in mids.


----------



## greyforest

qsk78 said:


> I'm fine with mids on the GT since HEDDphone are slightly mid-centric (mids sound close to you anyway) so I do not miss anything in mids.


my friend who did this uses HEDD as well

he is much happier now


----------



## aseedsea

Pashmeister said:


> And it pairs so well with my Hugo TT2, which is an FPGA DAC. I think the GT can give any of the top performing DACs justice.
> 
> I use a Susvara and TC. With a revealing set up that includes the GT, I find myself perceiving more sound quality improvements through the last bits of tweaks that are sometimes controversial (e.g cables, power hygiene, streamers) because not all system combinations are revealing enough to benefit from some of those.


I completely agree with you. Each ‘tweak’ has been noticeable and welcomed. So much so that I plan on getting a DDC to clean up my source. My balance isolated power conditioner is great, my power cables have been upgraded and I noticed a difference. So much so, putting a 90° elbow adapter into my system immediately collapsed my sound stage. I took it out right away and all the magic was restored. A revealing system will allow for appreciation of what some would consider small. But, when the system is dialed in, a small improvement can seem quite large. I love this amp.


----------



## qsk78 (Jan 17, 2022)

Those who use a subwoofer with the GT (headphone + sub mode), how loud the sub should be to get that full-body experience?
I want to try it but my concern is that these low frequencies will not be very well accepted by other members of my family )

And how to connect it to the sub like Cambridge Minx? Single RCA cable from GT to the left RCA  (LFE/sub) on Cambridge?

I'm not a basshead (not even close) but I was playing in the band during my student time in the past being on stage and also visiting many live concerts.
I remember how the kick drum can kick in your chest...that was nice. So just wonder if I can experience it again with the GT)

Thanks


----------



## aseedsea

qsk78 said:


> Those who use a subwoofer with the GT (headphone + sub mode), how loud the sub should be to get that full-body experience?
> I want to try it but my concern is that these low frequencies will not be very well accepted by other members of my family )
> 
> And how to connect it to the sub like Cambridge Minx? Single RCA cable from GT to the left RCA  (LFE/sub) on Cambridge?
> ...


I have done it and the volume of bass you need is dependent on a number of factors (mainly room size, configuration, and decor). I used a single ended sub cable in to a JBL reference 8” sub LFE/sub in into the woofer, with the sub‘s volume being controlled independently from the GT. I do not use a sub most of the time as I do not want to be any more of a thorn in the side of my wife/child while listening with my open-backs. I did enjoy the subwoofer experience quite a lot and I could see myself using it more frequently if I did not have to worry about bothering anyone.


----------



## qsk78 (Jan 18, 2022)

aseedsea said:


> I did enjoy the subwoofer experience quite a lot and I could see myself using it more frequently if I did not have to worry about bothering anyone.


Thank you for your feedback. Yes, I was thinking about the time when I am at home alone (working remotely 4 days a week) and my wife is in the office 3 days a week , and my children are at school...

P.S. REL TZero MKIII is on its way....


----------



## erobin82

Part of the club. Just finished unboxing and setting up, and now for initial impressions. Purchased after one too many glasses of quality rum, and immediately had buyers remorse. So far so good though, now just waiting on the dac I may have inadvertently ordered as well..


----------



## SlothRock

erobin82 said:


> Part of the club. Just finished unboxing and setting up, and now for initial impressions. Purchased after one too many glasses of quality rum, and immediately had buyers remorse. So far so good though, now just waiting on the dac I may have inadvertently ordered as well..



Sounds like you made the perfect drunk purchase! I also pulled the trigger in the same fashion haha. I had buyers remorse right afterwards but after receiving the amp and having used it with my studio monitors and my headphones, I regret nothing about the purchase. This a TOTL solid state amp, no question. You're gonna love it.


----------



## jonathan c

SlothRock said:


> Sounds like you made the perfect drunk purchase! I also pulled the trigger in the same fashion haha. I had buyers remorse right afterwards but after receiving the amp and having used it with my studio monitors and my headphones, I regret nothing about the purchase. This a TOTL solid state amp, no question. You're gonna love it.


Is buyer’s remorse < = > drinker’s remorse, here? 🤔


----------



## erobin82 (Jan 19, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> Is buyer’s remorse < = > drinker’s remorse, here? 🤔


LOL.. Yes. But, honestly some of the best purchases I've made have been under the influence.  I think was I more hesitant because there are no reviews out about this nor the dac I purchased blindly. 2500 is a decent investment amount I could've used to make money. But, like they say.. you can't take it with you. This is a amazing amp, and I can't wait to pair it with an upper tier dac. I pulled the trigger on the SMSL VMV D2, but only real review is from soundnews.net. I trust Sandu's opinions and I'm under the impression that if its a Chinese Dac @1600 that means it would be a 4-5k dac from anywhere else.

Edit: After long listening session last night I ran into my first issue. Amp is giving me crazy hiss with non sensitive iems. This might be a deal breaker for me as I prefer iems to cans.  Has anyone experienced raised noise floor with this amp when paired with iems?


----------



## qsk78 (Jan 19, 2022)

I have to say that this is a very unique experience. Thank you Burson.
Still need to understand where  is the best place for the sub.


----------



## Tubewin (Jan 19, 2022)

erobin82 said:


> LOL.. Yes. But, honestly some of the best purchases I've made have been under the influence.  I think was I more hesitant because there are no reviews out about this nor the dac I purchased blindly. 2500 is a decent investment amount I could've used to make money. But, like they say.. you can't take it with you. This is a amazing amp, and I can't wait to pair it with an upper tier dac. I pulled the trigger on the SMSL VMV D2, but only real review is from soundnews.net. I trust Sandu's opinions and I'm under the impression that if its a Chinese Dac @1600 that means it would be a 4-5k dac from anywhere else.
> 
> Edit: After long listening session last night I ran into my first issue. Amp is giving me crazy hiss with non sensitive iems. This might be a deal breaker for me as I prefer iems to cans.  Has anyone experienced raised noise floor with this amp when paired with iems?


IEM's might be a little too weak for the GT. I'm using low gain with the Utopia's and I normally listen at the 10-20 volume level range (usually 10). But there is no noitceable background noise on low gain with the Utopia's. But when I switch to medium gain, the background noise is immediately noticeable at volume 1. I could imagine you're having a similar experience with iem's on low gain.

Oh, just so you know, when I received my GT, the gain was set to high from the factory.


----------



## Korean audiophile

aseedsea said:


> I have done it and the volume of bass you need is dependent on a number of factors (mainly room size, configuration, and decor). I used a single ended sub cable in to a JBL reference 8” sub LFE/sub in into the woofer, with the sub‘s volume being controlled independently from the GT. I do not use a sub most of the time as I do not want to be any more of a thorn in the side of my wife/child while listening with my open-backs. I did enjoy the subwoofer experience quite a lot and I could see myself using it more frequently if I did not have to worry about bothering anyone.


Do you use OS or NOS on your Pontus 2?


----------



## aseedsea

Korean audiophile said:


> Do you use OS or NOS on your Pontus 2?


I generally leave it on NOS. I find it opens it up just a little bit. I actually find tinkering Phase to be more occasionally beneficial. Certain albums, Adele 30 for example, sounds MUCH fuller with phase light on. I usually have it off but, some albums make me play with the phase button


----------



## horatiu

Hi all. 
I have a question about the GT. I already have the 3XP and quite like it but just contemplating an upgrade. 

Is the fan always on, even if you select low gain, for example? 

Thanks


----------



## qsk78 (Jan 21, 2022)

horatiu said:


> Is the fan always on, even if you select low gain, for example?


The fan starts when you turn the GT on and stays always on until you turn the GT off, regardless the gain settings.
It is not an issue for me at all. My two NUCs produce much more noise. But we all have different "noise" environment at home and it can be an issue for somebody else.  My "silence" in 10 cm from GT is around 30-31 dBA) until you turn NUCs on)


----------



## horatiu

qsk78 said:


> The fan starts when you turn the GT on and stays always on until you turn the GT off, regardless the gain settings.
> It is not an issue for me at all. My two NUCs produce much more noise. But we all have different "noise" environment at home and it can be an issue for somebody else.  My "silence" in 10 cm from GT is around 30-31 dBA) until you turn NUCs on)


Thanks!


----------



## neogeosnk

The fan noise thing, I honestly cannot hear it.  I have a pc nearby and xbox series x that is way louder than the amp.  Especially if you are wearing headphone u will not hear the fan noise.  I have to put my ear next to the amp to hear the fan.  Maybe I lucked out but it's not audible to me or my wife.


----------



## SlothRock

Fan noise isn't audible for me either, especially with headphones on. It's a soft whisper without headphones on. Doesn't do anything negative at all to the experience


----------



## horatiu

The thing is, I had 4 or 5 Burson devices and currently enjoy the Soloist 3XP. I guess that makes me a fan 

However, no matter how much I like the sound of their devices, I must say they have serious quality issues. I had problems with almost all of them, including the 3XP. In these newer ones, the opamps fail. I'm simply not comfortable with a device that overheats by design, and the only thing keeping it from melting components is a mechanical fan - i.e. the most likely part to fail. 
It also means it will gather dust in time, just like a computer with a fan. 

Besides, I don't get these devices that are contrived in an unsuitable form factor which is ultimately detrimental to their intended purpose. Just like Fiio M17 requiring a stand with active cooling - at least they don't claim it's pocketable. 

I'll wait until they release a similar amp but with a larger case able to dissipate heat without a fan. After all, there are plenty of more powerful class A amps that don't need a fan.


----------



## SlothRock

Ultimately your decision but the opamps are replaceable with the GT if they went out, they offer a 3 year warranty and the fan is by the best fan maker in the world: Noctua. Not sure how familiar you are with them but Noctua's just....don't die. They are the most reliable fan you could possibly have and I'd be willing to bet the amp dies before the fan dies if we're talking 20 years from now


----------



## horatiu

I know Noctua, but the fan dies because of dust accumulated inside. Like in a laptop, after a while the fan cannot cool down enough due dust blocking the air intake, and slowing down the fan. 

PS. Yes, they did replace my dead opamp.


----------



## aseedsea (Jan 21, 2022)

horatiu said:


> The thing is, I had 4 or 5 Burson devices and currently enjoy the Soloist 3XP. I guess that makes me a fan
> 
> However, no matter how much I like the sound of their devices, I must say they have serious quality issues. I had problems with almost all of them, including the 3XP. In these newer ones, the opamps fail. I'm simply not comfortable with a device that overheats by design, and the only thing keeping it from melting components is a mechanical fan - i.e. the most likely part to fail.
> It also means it will gather dust in time, just like a computer with a fan.
> ...


All fair opinions. But, all amps will overheat by design. That’s why there are heat sinks placed throughout. The active cooling allows for a a much smaller box. If you take the heat sinks out of a Volot it will overheat pretty quick. The fan allows for a much smaller form factor than similarly powerful amps.

I hope you find what you are looking for. The GT doesn’t seem to be ‘it’ to you.


----------



## m9dlh

neogeosnk said:


> The fan noise thing, I honestly cannot hear it.  I have a pc nearby and xbox series x that is way louder than the amp.  Especially if you are wearing headphone u will not hear the fan noise.  I have to put my ear next to the amp to hear the fan.  Maybe I lucked out but it's not audible to me or my wife.


Unfortunately this is not the case for me.  The fan can easily be heard from 15 foot away without headphones on. I have contacted Burson who suggested I place it in a cabinet but this is not practical for me. 😥😥😥


----------



## Pashmeister (Jan 22, 2022)

m9dlh said:


> Unfortunately this is not the case for me.  The fan can easily be heard from 15 foot away without headphones on. I have contacted Burson who suggested I place it in a cabinet but this is not practical for me. 😥😥😥


15 feet away?!


----------



## rreynolds

m9dlh said:


> Unfortunately this is not the case for me.  The fan can easily be heard from 15 foot away without headphones on. I have contacted Burson who suggested I place it in a cabinet but this is not practical for me. 😥😥😥


Dang! I'd need bat ears to hear mine from 15 ft away.


----------



## Pashmeister

m9dlh said:


> Unfortunately this is not the case for me.  The fan can easily be heard from 15 foot away without headphones on. I have contacted Burson who suggested I place it in a cabinet but this is not practical for me. 😥😥😥


First you have a thin-sounding GT followed by a fan that can be easily heard 15 feet away. Return yours if you haven’t yet. Your experience is obviously different from anyone else and you might have a dud.


----------



## qsk78

Published my impressions here


----------



## aseedsea

qsk78 said:


> Published my impressions here


Great and thorough write up! You seemed to really nail my thoughts on the amp, too. Thanks!


----------



## DAPpower

Just copped the bundle from Bloom Audio, I cannot wait to recieve this monster. Probably overkill for my ZMF VC but at least this will hold up for a while in the future.


----------



## neogeosnk

horatiu said:


> The thing is, I had 4 or 5 Burson devices and currently enjoy the Soloist 3XP. I guess that makes me a fan
> 
> However, no matter how much I like the sound of their devices, I must say they have serious quality issues. I had problems with almost all of them, including the 3XP. In these newer ones, the opamps fail. I'm simply not comfortable with a device that overheats by design, and the only thing keeping it from melting components is a mechanical fan - i.e. the most likely part to fail.
> It also means it will gather dust in time, just like a computer with a fan.
> ...


I had a similar experience with Schiit gear where 4 out of 6 of them had issues.  Burson had zero issues other than the screw that goes in the stand was inside the amp somehow.  Just opened it up, took it out and it was fine.  Point is, sometimes you just have bad luck with a manufacturer and yes totally justified that you would be skeptical and cautious.


----------



## DAPpower

Since I do use my DAP often via 4.4mm with my VC, should there be any issues with using a 4.4mm to 4pin XLR Ultrashort adaptor I bought from DHC to output audio from the Burson? Do adaptors sometime cause damage to amps? Asking becuase I'm not sure if it is related or not but I have had Schiit Jot 2s permanantely damaged (bad op amps) whilst using that Ultrashort adaptor but it doesn't make sense why an adaptor would damage the amp or the headphones am I right?


----------



## m9dlh

Pashmeister said:


> First you have a thin-sounding GT followed by a fan that can be easily heard 15 feet away. Return yours if you haven’t yet. Your experience is obviously different from anyone else and you might have a dud.


The problem with returning is a £150 shipping fee and then just over a £150 restocking fee. So quite a bit of money to loose. That is why I am trying to get used to the sound. I am also thinking of trying to replace the fan with a brand new replacement to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Tubewin

Has Sandu and Jay mention anything about reviewing the GT at all? It's been awhile now. Curious to see their take on fan noise (I don't notice it when listening to music), sensitive iems (I don't have any), etc. I am still loving the amp. I have been upgrading fuses and power supplies lately so the sound keeps changing, but the GT is a constant part of the chain. I have a Uptone JS-2 power supply on the way to connect to a Jcat xe usb card in my pc.


----------



## aseedsea

Tubewin said:


> Has Sandu and Jay mention anything about reviewing the GT at all? It's been awhile now. Curious to see their take on fan noise (I don't notice it when listening to music), sensitive iems (I don't have any), etc. I am still loving the amp. I have been upgrading fuses and power supplies lately so the sound keeps changing, but the GT is a constant part of the chain. I have a Uptone JS-2 power supply on the way to connect to a Jcat xe usb card in my pc.


What devices have you changed fuses in? What changes did it bring?


----------



## Tubewin

aseedsea said:


> What devices have you changed fuses in? What changes did it bring?


I put a synergistic purple fuse in my holo may kte. There was a definite (subjective to me) difference from the red nano the holo may comes with and the SR purple fuse. The holo may's normally rich (sometimes overly so), condensed, and concentrated mids were pulled back slightly and you gained what appeared to be a larger stage and with improved detail retrieval. I was hearing things that I absolutely did not hear before. The separation also improved markedly, so much so, that "some" songs that I enjoyed before, became less engaging. A track I listened to before and loved was Moln by Menke. The red nano fuse was able to seamlessly combine the vocals that were on top of one another where as the purple fuse separated them. But the sense of "realism" was definitely more present with the purple, while the red nano was more exaggerated. I sometimes miss the condensed mids with the red nano, but I feel I would miss more if I took out the SR purple. I ordered 2 more purple fuses. I plan on putting one in my uptone js-2 and one in either the ps audio stellar 3 power plant or the ferrum hypsos power supply. Maybe I'll be able to put the red nano back in once I put two purple fuses else where.


----------



## Korean audiophile

Tubewin said:


> Has Sandu and Jay mention anything about reviewing the GT at all? It's been awhile now. Curious to see their take on fan noise (I don't notice it when listening to music), sensitive iems (I don't have any), etc. I am still loving the amp. I have been upgrading fuses and power supplies lately so the sound keeps changing, but the GT is a constant part of the chain. I have a Uptone JS-2 power supply on the way to connect to a Jcat xe usb card in my pc.


Yes Sandu said in his review of the Ferrum that the GT will be reviewed in February


----------



## DAPpower

I just received my GT, I have limited desk space, would you recommend me placing the GT in standard desk position on top of my Gustard DAC or using the "cooling stand" put the GT in stand position on top of the Gustard DAC? I'm just worried the weight of the GT might sink that area on the metal body of the Gustard over time LOL.


----------



## Pashmeister

Korean audiophile said:


> Yes Sandu said in his review of the Ferrum that the GT will be reviewed in February


In one of his responses to the comments in his Oor review he says that his GT review drops on Feb 5.


----------



## erobin82

I'm at a crossroads, and need some feedback. I Like (with capitol L) the Burson, but for the for the cost I still have some buyers remorse.  For the price, it should work better with iems, and be a somewhat capable preamp.   I'm still within my return window and strongly considering exchanging for either the ifi ican pro signature, or going with the oors/hypsos stack. Anybody have any experience with the ican pro sig (the one i'm leaning strongly toward)  What I can find review wise it seems like this may be a better fit for me, but with so few reviews out I'm torn.  I wish I had a brick and mortar where I could hear before purchasing equipment that is SOO subjective, but I guess those days are behind us. Now we need to read/watch reviews and hope for the best and just accept the fact that if we don't like it we have to pay the restocking fee tax. 

TLDR: Burson GT or ican signature?


----------



## DAPpower (Jan 26, 2022)

erobin82 said:


> I'm at a crossroads, and need some feedback. I Like (with capitol L) the Burson, but for the for the cost I still have some buyers remorse.  For the price, it should work better with iems, and be a somewhat capable preamp.   I'm still within my return window and strongly considering exchanging for either the ifi ican pro signature, or going with the oors/hypsos stack. Anybody have any experience with the ican pro sig (the one i'm leaning strongly toward)  What I can find review wise it seems like this may be a better fit for me, but with so few reviews out I'm torn.  I wish I had a brick and mortar where I could hear before purchasing equipment that is SOO subjective, but I guess those days are behind us. Now we need to read/watch reviews and hope for the best and just accept the fact that if we don't like it we have to pay the restocking fee tax.
> 
> TLDR: Burson GT or ican signature?



Sorry if this isn't much help but I had the original ifi Stack and with the GT, there is definitely superior separation and layering than the original ifi iCAN and considering there isn't a crazy difference between the OG iCAN and the newer signature one, I personally would lean towards the GT as I recall there was hiss on IEMs with the iCAN I had.


----------



## neogeosnk

DAPpower said:


> Sorry if this isn't much help but I had the original ifi Stack and with the GT, there is definitely superior separation and layering than the original ifi iCAN and considering there isn't a crazy difference between the OG iCAN and the newer signature one, I personally would lean towards the GT as I recall there was hiss on IEMs with the iCAN I had.


The last version of iCan was just ok.  Nothing near the GT level.


----------



## erobin82

DAPpower said:


> Sorry if this isn't much help but I had the original ifi Stack and with the GT, there is definitely superior separation and layering than the original ifi iCAN and considering there isn't a crazy difference between the OG iCAN and the newer signature one, I personally would lean towards the GT as I recall there was hiss on IEMs with the iCAN I had.


 Thank you for the feedback. I saw that the original iCan did not measure well and Amir at audioscience was not a fan. The few videos/reviews I've seen on the Signature seems to be better but they are limited.  I have 2 more weeks to make a decision, so hopefully more reviews drop. Definitely interested in Sandu's take on the GT.


----------



## greyforest

erobin82 said:


> Thank you for the feedback. I saw that the original iCan did not measure well and Amir at audioscience was not a fan. The few videos/reviews I've seen on the Signature seems to be better but they are limited.  I have 2 more weeks to make a decision, so hopefully more reviews drop. Definitely interested in Sandu's take on the GT.


i think gt would not measure well...as 3xp is measured quite badly. however burson and ifi are both chifi company reputation wise burson is much better.


----------



## DAPpower

I guess measurements aren't quite the full picture when looking for TOTL Class A amps. Synergy is important too.


----------



## Slim1970

DAPpower said:


> I guess measurements aren't quite the full picture when looking for TOTL Class A amps. Synergy is important too.


I’ve been saying this for years   Trust your ears over measurements


----------



## qsk78

Normally Chinese amps measure well but they don’t sound good


----------



## ericx85

Measurements are as important as you want them to be. I went the measurements route before, topping A90 with a matrix x sabre pro dac. Now I'm running soloist GT with a holo may KTE, while I admit I went with the holo may because it was a good measuring r2r dac, it wasn't until I ditched the A90 that I stopped giving a crap about measurements. The soloist 3xp measures horribly, absolutely horribly. But if you ever needed to understand why measurements aren't everything, listen to the A90 and the 3XP back to back.

Hell the Singxer SA1 and A90 measure pretty much identically, and theres a very large margin of people who prefer the Singxer over the A90 when they should objectively sound the exact same.


----------



## Pashmeister

the only numbers that matter to me now are impedance matching and power requirements. It’s 2022 and the good modern amps could care less about some antiquated measuring system that only make some people feel better about their purchase despite how they sound. And that other forum with the measurement circle jerk of zealots is quite toxic, I stayed away from it for my own mental health and happiness in the hobby 😂


----------



## Ficcion2

ericx85 said:


> Measurements are as important as you want them to be. I went the measurements route before, topping A90 with a matrix x sabre pro dac. Now I'm running soloist GT with a holo may KTE, while I admit I went with the holo may because it was a good measuring r2r dac, it wasn't until I ditched the A90 that I stopped giving a crap about measurements. The soloist 3xp measures horribly, absolutely horribly. But if you ever needed to understand why measurements aren't everything, listen to the A90 and the 3XP back to back.
> 
> Hell the Singxer SA1 and A90 measure pretty much identically, and theres a very large margin of people who prefer the Singxer over the A90 when they should objectively sound the exact same.



What was your opinion on the Matrix DAC? I also started my journey listening to the “objectivists” ( who couldn’t name a good jazz album to save their lives which should’ve been a red flag) yet I stick to my matrix DAC.

I happily bought a class A amp like my XI Broadway and so far so good.
Measurements are part of physics yes… not all of physics is defined. UAPs anyone?


----------



## ericx85

Ficcion2 said:


> What was your opinion on the Matrix DAC? I also started my journey listening to the “objectivists” ( who couldn’t name a good jazz album to save their lives which should’ve been a red flag) yet I stick to my matrix DAC.
> 
> I happily bought a class A amp like my XI Broadway and so far so good.
> Measurements are part of physics yes… not all of physics is defined. UAPs anyone?


IMO its still the best delta sigma dac out there. Not sure how the new Matrix 3 is but its probably at least the same if not better with the features they added to it. Probably the best build quality of any DAC out there as well. Matrix 3 released with a couple of bugs from what I know but they fixed it extremely quick so it shows they stick behind their product. My Sabre pro MQA never gave me any issues running it whatsoever. Should I ever go back to delta sigma (probably because any good r2r dac takes up a lot of space) itll most likely be a matrix dac


----------



## DAPpower

Anyone ever feel the need to use High Gain or do you ever feel that it has better dynamics/detail retrival than Medium Gain?


----------



## SlothRock

Never needed to get close to High Gain yet so I haven't tried it out. I already am running my VC's typically around 17-25 on Medium gain and find it's plenty of volume. Only time I'm getting even up to 50 is if I'm blasting my active studio monitors.


----------



## qsk78 (Jan 29, 2022)

I use High gain all the time. HEDDs are 87 dBa…normal listening volume is around 15-20 I think.
Now I use the GT with active Neumann speakers as a preamp, I made adjustments of the input signal on speakers to keep GT in high gain.


----------



## SlothRock

qsk78 said:


> I use High gain all the time. HEDDs are 87 dBa…normal listening volume is around 15-20 I think.
> Now I use the GT with active Neumann speaker as a preamp, I made adjustments of the input signal on speakers to keep GT in high gain.



Hey, I'm running my Neumann speakers through the GT as well! They sound great in Medium Gain but I could see how you could use the GT in High Gain with them as well


----------



## qsk78 (Jan 30, 2022)

SlothRock said:


> Hey, I'm running my Neumann speakers through the GT as well! They sound great in Medium Gain but I could see how you could use the GT in High Gain with them as well


Yes, I turned the input signal knob to -15)


----------



## Tubewin

I tried listening to my gs-x mini again to see if there was anything I missed about the mini and... nope. The GT, to me, is still the better amp in almost every regard. The space, the balance, the tone, the resolution, all seemed better on the GT. There was just more missing on the mini. I wanted to listen to the mini for a few days but just managed a few hours before going back to the GT.


----------



## Designer Tiger

The only GT's sound problem is the single end side sounds much better than the balance connection.

The balanced side has bigger sound stage, but the all images and sound itself are stretched to be longer, the sound density became thinner.

The images are changed from small dots to kind of lines, which cause the overall sound a little blurred on balanced cable.

I test this from single end and balanced cables of Hifiman Susvara. If you switch and AB them quickly, you will easily find this.

Does everyone here has same thought with me?


----------



## Arniesb

ericx85 said:


> Measurements are as important as you want them to be. I went the measurements route before, topping A90 with a matrix x sabre pro dac. Now I'm running soloist GT with a holo may KTE, while I admit I went with the holo may because it was a good measuring r2r dac, it wasn't until I ditched the A90 that I stopped giving a crap about measurements. The soloist 3xp measures horribly, absolutely horribly. But if you ever needed to understand why measurements aren't everything, listen to the A90 and the 3XP back to back.
> 
> Hell the Singxer SA1 and A90 measure pretty much identically, and theres a very large margin of people who prefer the Singxer over the A90 when they should objectively sound the exact same.


Yeah... Lets just forget the fac that Burson is using much better power supply and much better wolume control.
Maybe if you add those to a90 it will outperform Burson?...


----------



## aseedsea

Designer Tiger said:


> The only GT's sound problem is the single end side sounds much better than the balance connection.
> 
> The balanced side has bigger sound stage, but the all images and sound itself are stretched to be longer, the sound density became thinner.
> 
> ...


Is the SE connection enough power for the Susvara? I run between 30 and 70 on high gain when pushing my HE6se V2. If so, do You just crank up the volume when using SE to match the balanced output?


----------



## SlothRock

Designer Tiger said:


> The only GT's sound problem is the single end side sounds much better than the balance connection.
> 
> The balanced side has bigger sound stage, but the all images and sound itself are stretched to be longer, the sound density became thinner.
> 
> ...



How are you connected to your DAC? XLR or RCA?


----------



## Designer Tiger

SlothRock said:


> How are you connected to your DAC? XLR or RCA?


XLR cable


----------



## Designer Tiger

aseedsea said:


> Is the SE connection enough power for the Susvara? I run between 30 and 70 on high gain when pushing my HE6se V2. If so, do You just crank up the volume when using SE to match the balanced output?


Yes, my DAC has 6V output option and I only use 30~40 volume to drive susvara at high gain.

I also tried by different headphones like D8000 and Stealth by both cables.

The conclusion stead the same.


----------



## rmsanger

another GT review dropping tomorrow with a volot and oor+hypsos comparison.. should be fun to watch.


----------



## 801evan

Designer Tiger said:


> The only GT's sound problem is the single end side sounds much better than the balance connection.
> 
> The balanced side has bigger sound stage, but the all images and sound itself are stretched to be longer, the sound density became thinner.
> 
> ...


Is susvara loud enough on lowest gain max volume and hows the SQ compared to higher gain on SE/xlr?


----------



## Designer Tiger

801evan said:


> Is susvara loud enough on lowest gain max volume and hows the SQ compared to higher gain on SE/xlr?


No, sus need high gain to drive.


----------



## Tubewin (Feb 5, 2022)

https://soundnews.net/amplifiers/headphone-amps/burson-soloist-3x-grand-tourer-review/

Sandu's written review is out.

Pretty similar to my experience with the GT.

Thank you Sandu for such a comprehensive and thorough review, you even used the hypsos power supply in the review!


----------



## rmsanger




----------



## Designer Tiger

Tubewin said:


> https://soundnews.net/amplifiers/headphone-amps/burson-soloist-3x-grand-tourer-review/
> 
> Sandu's written review is out.
> 
> ...


Nice Review, the linear power supply seams like doesn't improved much on GT


----------



## Tubewin

Designer Tiger said:


> Nice Review, the linear power supply seams like doesn't improved much on GT


Which linear power supply do you mean? There was an improvement, albeit a marginal one, with the Hypsos, at least for me.


----------



## Pashmeister

Designer Tiger said:


> Nice Review, the linear power supply seams like doesn't improved much on GT


Sandu’s home power source has been cleaned up pretty good, no wonder Hypsos barely made a diff vs Supercharger. I have some really good power hygiene as well, so I don’t think a Hypsos will be a smart purchase. YMMV, but this is evidence that it was a good decision to spend the funds to clean up my power closer to the souce because multiple Hypsos would be too expensive.


----------



## Pashmeister (Feb 5, 2022)

i’ve had no complaints with my GT since November, just enjoying it everyday with TC and Susvara with just a feeling of _satisfaction_. You know as audiophiles you sometimes have a niggling feeling that something’s wrong somewhere that needs to be fixed/tweaked/improved? I don’t have that with the GT. It’s nice to see a review from someone with a depth of experience and multitude of gear who like the GT as much as I do. Would be nice to share a beer over these things.

Now I haven’t decided yet if I like those red accents. It’s eye-catching for sure. But I think I prefer my all-silver look. The red just reminds me of Xduoo and I’m not a fan of those.


----------



## Designer Tiger

Tubewin said:


> Which linear power supply do you mean? There was an improvement, albeit a marginal one, with the Hypsos, at least for me.


This review said. in Hypsos


----------



## Tubewin

The GT scored higher than the Ferrum Stack in his written review. Pretty impressive considering the price difference.


----------



## rreynolds (Feb 5, 2022)

rmsanger said:


>



Great review. His impressions are in line with what I've experienced so far. Glad some of us took advantage of that pre-order special! Can already see the GT remaining in my chain for years to come.


----------



## Tubewin (Feb 5, 2022)

Designer Tiger said:


> This review said. in Hypsos


He said "I expected hearing a big change with the Hypsos and the change was definitely there". But he goes on with a disclaimer saying that it wasn't worth it to him since he had cleaned up his power lines in the walls and upgraded those cables, "However, it needs to be said that if I wouldn’t have all those power improvements, then Hypsos might further elevated GT’s performance over the Super Charger 5A".

So, I guess it depends on how you have everything setup. It won't make a big difference if you already have clean power, I agree with you there. It will make a more noticeable difference if you did not take precautions, like upgrading your internal wiring in your house/apartment.


----------



## rreynolds (Feb 5, 2022)

Pashmeister said:


> i’ve had no complaints with my GT since November, just enjoying it everyday with TC and Susvara with just a feeling of _satisfaction_. You know as audiophiles you sometimes have a niggling feeling that something’s wrong somewhere that needs to be fixed/tweaked/improved? I don’t have that with the GT. It’s nice to see a review from someone with a depth of experience and multitude of gear who like the GT as much as I do. Would be nice to share a beer over these things.
> 
> Now I haven’t decided yet if I like those red accents. It’s eye-catching for sure. But I think I prefer my all-silver look. The red just reminds me of Xduoo and I’m not a fan of those.


Agreed. It's rare when you can sit down and truly feel satisfied with your purchase. Scratching the ''audiophile itch''. The GT is one of the few that have been able to do that in an ocean of amps. Bravo to Burson for going all out.


----------



## Designer Tiger

Tubewin said:


> He said "I expected hearing a big change with the Hypsos and the change was definitely there". But he goes on with a disclaimer saying that it wasn't worth it to him since he had cleaned up his power lines in the walls and upgraded those cables, "However, it needs to be said that if I wouldn’t have all those power improvements, then Hypsos might further elevated GT’s performance over the Super Charger 5A".
> 
> So, I guess it depends on how you have everything setup. It won't make a big difference if you already have clean power, I agree with you there. It will make a more noticeable difference if you did not take precautions, like upgrading your internal wiring in your house/apartment.


Well, he said that. I actually have no idea. I am using isotek sigmas and super charger to feed my GT and I do hear big difference. The only complain from me is the sing end sounds better then the balanced. and most of my cables are balanced cable.


----------



## rmsanger (Feb 5, 2022)

Has any Soloist 3GT owners tried out the Mysphere 3.2 + Sub option?   Based upon Sandu's write-up of the 3GT and another review of the Mysphere 3.1 & 3.2 I'm thinking this is going to be the way to go.  Perhaps with a Rel T7 / T9 midfield in a small room...  Putting together the budget now but that might be the move.


----------



## Pashmeister

Tubewin said:


> The GT scored higher than the Ferrum Stack in his written review. Pretty impressive considering the price difference.


He’s quick to clarify that he still thinks they’re pretty equal and it all boils down to personal preference. I guess if you have a GT or a Hypsos+Ooe (or Volot), you shouldn’t really feel like you’re missing out.


----------



## Tubewin

Designer Tiger said:


> Well, he said that. I actually have no idea. I am using isotek sigmas and super charger to feed my GT and I do hear big difference. The only complain from me is the sing end sounds better then the balanced. and most of my cables are balanced cable.


So, when you have it plugged in single ended does the sound stage collapse? The mids sound a little stretched when you have it plugged balanced? I can try using my stock utopia cord into the single ended port and see if the mids improve.


----------



## UntilThen

Tubewin said:


> https://soundnews.net/amplifiers/headphone-amps/burson-soloist-3x-grand-tourer-review/
> 
> Sandu's written review is out.
> 
> ...



A unique review done only in his style. Well done. As I sit here listening with NAD M51 > Soloist 3XP with super charger in power amp mode > LCD4, I can't help but feel that the coupling is perfect. Now I'm just more intrigue with the GT as it seems to up the ante even more.


----------



## 801evan

Hypsos isn't all that great. I've modded it and while the performance improved quite a bit, it still can't catch up to an Ifi Elite (sans ferrite). I've lent my Hypsos to a friend and we're letting the supercharger break in and it seems like he does prefer the supercharger. I'm waiting to get my turn in trying it out. This comparison is behind a line conditioner.  It's enough for me to not be curious on a Hypsos Orr, but I'm curious on a elite ifi 24v + ORR. 😭 



Designer Tiger said:


> The balanced side has bigger sound stage, but the all images and sound itself are stretched to be longer, the sound density became thinner.


This is usually the sound characteristic of higher gain. Balanced might have made the effect more obvious as GT's architecture is a dual mono design.  I usually prefer SE in general since balanced is merely  bridged amping when driving HPs and will half the damping factor, double the noise, which is a factor sensitive to high performance HPs like the Susvara. It is only in a few cases where balanced will sound better than SE but I think it's because the SE side is borked since  designer placed priority on the balanced architecture side.


----------



## Designer Tiger

Tubewin said:


> So, when you have it plugged in single ended does the sound stage collapse? The mids sound a little stretched when you have it plugged balanced? I can try using my stock utopia cord into the single ended port and see if the mids improve.


I feel like the sound stage and image in SE is normal


----------



## Pashmeister

Designer Tiger said:


> I feel like the sound stage and image in SE is normal


I dunno what’s up with your device, but balanced sounds significantly better to my Susvara.


----------



## Tubewin

801evan said:


> Hypsos isn't all that great. I've modded it and while the performance improved quite a bit, it still can't catch up to an Ifi Elite (sans ferrite). I've lent my Hypsos to a friend and we're letting the supercharger break in and it seems like he does prefer the supercharger. I'm waiting to get my turn in trying it out. This comparison is behind a line conditioner.  It's enough for me to not be curious on a Hypsos Orr, but I'm curious on a elite ifi 24v + ORR. 😭


But the ifi elite isn't compatible. It pushes 24v at 2.5a when the GT requires 24v at 5a. My hypsos is powering it fine at 24v 2.9a (hypsos capable of 6a), still .4a more than the ifi elite can provide.


----------



## SlothRock

^^ I thought someone said Ferrum themselves mentioned the Hypsos can’t do 5A or 24V, one of those two, and thus may not be able to power the GT in the most demanding situations where it would call for that type of power? I know in most situations it would be fine but the Hypsos doesn’t technically get up to the max power the GT can draw from what Ferrum said


----------



## 801evan

Tubewin said:


> But the ifi elite isn't compatible. It pushes 24v at 2.5a when the GT requires 24v at 5a. My hypsos is powering it fine at 24v 2.9a (hypsos capable of 6a), still .4a more than the ifi elite can provide.


That's correct. My point is Sandu may be correct with the claims of the supercharger not being worse than the Hypsos based on my Elite vs Hypsos comparison. And for the curious, Orr may have an edge if paired with Elite 24v.


----------



## Dr_Hibbert (Feb 7, 2022)

.


----------



## qsk78 (Feb 7, 2022)

For those who use a GT as a pre-out for active speakers + sub. How do you guys connect everything?
I use XLRs for speakers and I used a sub-out for the sub-woofer in the beginning.
Today I had a discussion with REL support (sub manufacturer) and they suggest to use RCAs from pre-out (one or both at the same time) rather than a dedicated sub-woofer output of GT.
Actually the problem with REL TZero is that it has a single RCA for the low input.
And basically their suggestion was to use ether left of right RCA of the GT or ideally to add one more sub to use a sub per each channel)


----------



## Tubewin

801evan said:


> That's correct. My point is Sandu may be correct with the claims of the supercharger not being worse than the Hypsos based on my Elite vs Hypsos comparison. And for the curious, Orr may have an edge if paired with Elite 24v.


Oops, I read that wrong. Thought you said Elite 24v + GT. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Tubewin

Designer Tiger said:


> I feel like the sound stage and image in SE is normal


So, I listened to the 1/4" output with a stock cable (the same one that came in the box with the Utopia), and I can sort of see where you're coming from. The sound is more concentrated, but I absolutely prefer the xlr balanced output. The size of stage and space is so much better on the 4 pin xlr. I am using a much more expensive cable for the balanced out, so, you're mileage may vary.


----------



## Designer Tiger

Tubewin said:


> So, I listened to the 1/4" output with a stock cable (the same one that came in the box with the Utopia), and I can sort of see where you're coming from. The sound is more concentrated, but I absolutely prefer the xlr balanced output. The size of stage and space is so much better on the 4 pin xlr. I am using a much more expensive cable for the balanced out, so, you're mileage may vary.


I am waiting my Cardas Clear balance Cable, will check


----------



## Pashmeister

Review from Bloom Audio and comparison vs Pro iCan Signature, in case this link hasn’t been shared yet.


----------



## Designer Tiger

Tubewin said:


> So, I listened to the 1/4" output with a stock cable (the same one that came in the box with the Utopia), and I can sort of see where you're coming from. The sound is more concentrated, but I absolutely prefer the xlr balanced output. The size of stage and space is so much better on the 4 pin xlr. I am using a much more expensive cable for the balanced out, so, you're mileage may vary.


Actually I compare the SE and BE base on both stock cables from HIfiman Susvara, so the result should be very fair. 

And you are right, the SE sounds more concentrate, and the images are more clear and the sound has more density.


----------



## DAPpower

I dunno, I actually like the tuning of the balanced side, not too forward and in your face which could make music too shouty at times. I can probably hear more nuances in the music that way.


----------



## Designer Tiger

DAPpower said:


> I dunno, I actually like the tuning of the balanced side, not too forward and in your face which could make music too shouty at times. I can probably hear more nuances in the music that way.


But I feel the vocal from balanced sound is more forward, have a try you can find out.


----------



## Pashmeister

Designer Tiger said:


> But I feel the vocal from balanced sound is more forward, have a try you can find out.


Seems we’re hearing different things, or have a different interpretation of what we’re hearing. The balanced output sounds bigger and for me better separated and the layers are clearer and the notes have weight. SE sounds mushed together, and that’s probably something your ears prefer.


----------



## Designer Tiger

Pashmeister said:


> Seems we’re hearing different things, or have a different interpretation of what we’re hearing. The balanced output sounds bigger and for me better separated and the layers are clearer and the notes have weight. SE sounds mushed together, and that’s probably something your ears prefer.


Yes you are right, I agree with what you said above, I only feel the images in balance is too large, make this total sound not that delicate.


----------



## 801evan

Designer Tiger said:


> Yes you are right, I agree with what you said above, I only feel the images in balance is too large, make this total sound not that delicate.



Higher gain is creating that effect. Not balanced. Balanced is just making it more obvious in your chain.


----------



## Designer Tiger

801evan said:


> Higher gain is creating that effect. Not balanced. Balanced is just making it more obvious in your chain.


please try more on both sides. I test both sides under high gain.


----------



## 801evan

Designer Tiger said:


> Yes, my DAC has 6V output option and I only use 30~40 volume to drive susvara at high gain.
> 
> I also tried by different headphones like D8000 and Stealth by both cables.
> 
> The conclusion stead the same.


30-40 at high gain is the issue. You have to try lower gain and crank it louder. You're just hearing more distortion on higher gain, not extra detail. This is also why you have an artificially wider soundstage.


----------



## Designer Tiger

801evan said:


> 30-40 at high gain is the issue. You have to try lower gain and crank it louder. You're just hearing more distortion on higher gain, not extra detail. This is also why you have an artificially wider soundstage.


Ok, I will try tonight, but SE Under high gain sounds normal


----------



## 801evan

Designer Tiger said:


> Ok, I will try tonight, but SE Under high gain sounds normal


SE has a harder, denser sound. These are what I call micro congestion. It just so happens to pair with your high gain setting. Balanced should be able to stretch out and relax these details, but it's the high gain making it sound inferior.


----------



## sawindra

Designer Tiger said:


> Ok, I will try tonight, but SE Under high gain sounds normal



what's your DAC?


----------



## Pashmeister

Designer Tiger said:


> Yes you are right, I agree with what you said above, I only feel the images in balance is too large, make this total sound not that delicate.


Perhaps you prefer the Utopia over the Susvara? The Susvara when driven properly is supposed to sound big, wider, weightier and separated.


----------



## Designer Tiger

Pashmeister said:


> Perhaps you prefer the Utopia over the Susvara? The Susvara when driven properly is supposed to sound big, wider, weightier and separated.


Actually, I love bigger soundstage but smaller imagers.


----------



## Designer Tiger

801evan said:


> SE has a harder, denser sound. These are what I call micro congestion. It just so happens to pair with your high gain setting. Balanced should be able to stretch out and relax these details, but it's the high gain making it sound inferior.


What is your opinion？

You think the best option is use balance with medium gain?


----------



## Designer Tiger

sawindra said:


> what's your DAC?


I use dCS Bartok.


----------



## 801evan

Designer Tiger said:


> What is your opinion？
> 
> You think the best option is use balance with medium gain?


Fundamentally with the Susvara it enjoys lower gain. Same with the stealth. So the way to go about it is to go balanced and set to lowest gain and see if it's loud enough at max volume. If not, then move a gain up. For me, going on a higher gain will always affect blacks, bass extension, kill dynamics, add haze in the mids, adds a ring and adds a holographic quality (which isn't good).


----------



## sawindra

Designer Tiger said:


> I use dCS Bartok.


Have you tried setting the output level to 2V?


----------



## Tubewin

Designer Tiger said:


> I use dCS Bartok.


I heard from someone that the dCS bartok is "too smooth". Maybe that's causing the leading edge and contours in the mid range to be too thin while in balanced from the GT? Maybe it's a synergy thing. The Holo May pairs really well with the GT.


----------



## Designer Tiger

sawindra said:


> Have you tried setting the output level to 2V?


Yes. 2V is not enough to drive Susvara.


----------



## Designer Tiger

Tubewin said:


> I heard from someone that the dCS bartok is "too smooth". Maybe that's causing the leading edge and contours in the mid range to be too thin while in balanced from the GT? Maybe it's a synergy thing. The Holo May pairs really well with the GT.


Yes, Bartok is very smooth, but not soft. The sound is solid.


----------



## sawindra

Designer Tiger said:


> Yes. 2V is not enough to drive Susvara.


 i guess 4v would be optimal, the 6V is causing the issue i think?


----------



## Designer Tiger

sawindra said:


> i guess 4v would be optimal, the 6V is causing the issue i think?


No, I tried different DCS with GT, I tried Sagra DAC, my LP6 and shanling M30.


----------



## Korean audiophile

Using my LCD-4 on the GT i have it set on high gain bit tried med gain. On Med i get more of a clearer picture and blacker background but the only thing I don't like is the reduction of bass hits and quantity on med gain anyone else notice this ?


----------



## Tubewin

Korean audiophile said:


> Using my LCD-4 on the GT i have it set on high gain bit tried med gain. On Med i get more of a clearer picture and blacker background but the only thing I don't like is the reduction of bass hits and quantity on med gain anyone else notice this ?


Sounds like high gain is more dynamic. That's business as usual with a lot of amps (at least the ones I've tried).


----------



## DAPpower

So has anyone installed different op amps on the GT yet? Interested to see how the differences might present themselves.


----------



## Pashmeister

DAPpower said:


> So has anyone installed different op amps on the GT yet? Interested to see how the differences might present themselves.


One or two have posted about their op amp rolling experience some few pages back


----------



## Designer Tiger

DAPpower said:


> So has anyone installed different op amps on the GT yet? Interested to see how the differences might present themselves.


one of my friend did, he changed 4 of V6 to 2 duel SS2590 and 2 of 994. He said the GT turned more powerful and dynamic


----------



## DAPpower

I have to say, with the Gustard X26 Pro's DSD enhancer with the Burson GT sounds absolutely euphoric and expansive with DSD files. This is the best presentation I've heard for my DSDs.


----------



## DAPpower

Designer Tiger said:


> one of my friend did, he changed 4 of V6 to 2 duel SS2590 and 2 of 994. He said the GT turned more powerful and dynamic



Thanks, the Sparkos I've heard about, the Sonic Imagery 994 not so much.

We need an op amp rolling review on the GT soon!


----------



## DAPpower (Feb 13, 2022)

So I ordered,

2x (which includes two SS2590s presoldered on a set of adaptors each)
https://sparkoslabs.com/product/pro-to-dual-dip8-adapter/?attribute_configuration=Adapter+++Two+SS2590+Fully+assembled+into+adapter

2x
https://www.sonicimagerylabs.com/products/Model994DiscreteOpAmp-Ticha.html

plus

https://www.bursonaudio.com/product/35mm-extension-lead-x-2/


Once everything is installed I will give some quick impressions on this $500 op amp upgrade......


----------



## Tubewin (Feb 13, 2022)

DAPpower said:


> So I ordered,
> 
> 2x (which includes two SS2590s presoldered on a set of adaptors each)
> https://sparkoslabs.com/product/pro-to-dual-dip8-adapter/?attribute_configuration=Adapter+++Two+SS2590+Fully+assembled+into+adapter
> ...


I might have to try op amp rolling.



Designer Tiger said:


> one of my friend did, he changed 4 of V6 to 2 duel SS2590 and 2 of 994. He said the GT turned more powerful and dynamic


It was already very powerful and dynamic to me. Did the mid range change? Did the background get quieter? Thanks.


----------



## DAPpower (Feb 13, 2022)

This upgrade was experimented by @greyforest

greyforest now finds that

994 is better at input buffer

2590 is better at votage gain
(the 2590 will need the extention leads as there is limited board space for the voltage gain area)

So I will try his new setup the other way around.


----------



## Tubewin

DAPpower said:


> This upgrade was experimented by @greyforest
> 
> greyforest now finds that
> 
> ...


Keep us posted.


----------



## 9bphillips

I am just curious what kind of improvement the GT without supercharger is over the Soloist with supercharger.  I usually have great experiences with Headphones.com but this go round not so much. I ordered because I was told they had a 5A supercharger they would throw in for free. After I placed my order a day or 2  later I was told they didn't have the supercharger. Now I will be getting the GT with no supercharger and they are waiting on Burson to send them too them. The first person said they don't know when Burson is sending and then another person was talking with me and said 2 to 3 day. Who knows? I hope it is 2 to 3 days because I would have just ordered from someone else that had both . It bothers me that I paid $2500 for 75% of what the GT can do. The supercharger made a big difference with my 3xp. It's not the end of the world but I may have gone a completely different route had I been given the correct information.  It is what it is and Headphones.com is still a great company to deal with. I'm just pissed and needed to vent! Lol


----------



## aseedsea

9bphillips said:


> I am just curious what kind of improvement the GT without supercharger is over the Soloist with supercharger.  I usually have great experiences with Headphones.com but this go round not so much. I ordered because I was told they had a 5A supercharger they would throw in for free. After I placed my order a day or 2  later I was told they didn't have the supercharger. Now I will be getting the GT with no supercharger and they are waiting on Burson to send them too them. The first person said they don't know when Burson is sending and then another person was talking with me and said 2 to 3 day. Who knows? I hope it is 2 to 3 days because I would have just ordered from someone else that had both . It bothers me that I paid $2500 for 75% of what the GT can do. The supercharger made a big difference with my 3xp. It's not the end of the world but I may have gone a completely different route had I been given the correct information.  It is what it is and Headphones.com is still a great company to deal with. I'm just pissed and needed to vent! Lol


I’d cancel my order and purchase through Bloom and receive the 5a Supercharger


----------



## 9bphillips

aseedsea said:


> I’d cancel my order and purchase through Bloom and receive the 5a Supercharger


They are going to send it overnight for free when they get it in. My only problem with doing that is I bought the GT by sending my Soloist 3xp and ie900 back to headphones. Com. I got credit and added a couple hundred dollars. By the time I waited to get my money back from the bank I would have the supercharger from headphones. Com.


----------



## aseedsea

9bphillips said:


> They are going to send it overnight for free when they get it in. My only problem with doing that is I bought the GT by sending my Soloist 3xp and ie900 back to headphones. Com. I got credit and added a couple hundred dollars. By the time I waited to get my money back from the bank I would have the supercharger from headphones. Com.


I think you will have the unique opportunity to tell us the benefit the supercharger will bring, once you get it. Most of us only know the GT powered by the supercharger. I hope you get it quick!


----------



## 9bphillips

aseedsea said:


> I think you will have the unique opportunity to tell us the benefit the supercharger will bring, once you get it. Most of us only know the GT powered by the supercharger. I hope you get it quick!


I don't wanna be the test dummy! Lol. I do know the supercharger made a significant difference with my Soloist 3xp. It will be interesting to hear the differences.  I will definitely report back with my findings.


----------



## DAPpower

Yeah Bloom Audio should have the 5A Super Chargers in stock for the GT, they're fantastic to deal with and they always include a free complimentary dark chocolate bar with bigger purchases .


----------



## 9bphillips

DAPpower said:


> Yeah Bloom Audio should have the 5A Super Chargers in stock for the GT, they're fantastic to deal with and they always include a free complimentary dark chocolate bar with bigger purchases .


I bought my Amp 12 for my dx300 from them. I don't want too spend that much money on a supercharger when I am supposed to get it free. Unfortunately I will probably have to show some patience! They said they should be in within 2 or 3 days. If they take too long I will get it from Bloom Audio though. I like dealing with headphones. Com. This is the only bad experience.  They have always taken care of me .


----------



## DAPpower

DELETE POST


----------



## 9bphillips

The XLR hookups through me for a loop on the GT. Completely different than the 3xp


----------



## 9bphillips

Just curious what everyone is running the Arya v2 on the GT? Just wanna know if I'm deaf or not cuz im on high gain at 75


----------



## aseedsea

9bphillips said:


> Just curious what everyone is running the Arya v2 on the GT? Just wanna know if I'm deaf or not cuz im on high gain at 75


What is the output voltage on your DAC? I run my HE6se V2 (a considerably harder to drive HP) at 30-40 on high gain for most but will only go into the 70s with very quiet recordings. This is from a Pontus II DAC.


----------



## 9bphillips

aseedsea said:


> What is the output voltage on your DAC? I run my HE6se V2 (a considerably harder to drive HP) at 30-40 on high gain for most but will only go into the 70s with very quiet recordings. This is from a Pontus II DAC.


I am using the dx300 amp 12 right now. Maximum output on line out is 8.3Vrms. I don't know specs really well. Not sure how powerful that is. I will be buying the holo spring 3kte or a tube amp once I pay my Verite Closed off. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## aseedsea (Feb 16, 2022)

9bphillips said:


> I am using the dx300 amp 12 right now. Maximum output on line out is 8.3Vrms. I don't know specs really well. Not sure how powerful that is. I will be buying the holo spring 3kte or a tube amp once I pay my Verite Closed off. Haven't decided yet.


I imagine, once you get a desktop DAC, your volume will sit much lower.
Line-out on the dx300 is 4.1Vrms. Are you operating it with line-out output selected? I’ve never used it, just spitballing


----------



## 9bphillips

aseedsea said:


> I imagine, once you get a desktop DAC, your volume will sit much lower.


Probably so. I am torn about what to go with next between a tube amp and holo spring 3kte. I gave never had a desktop dac or tubes. All I hear about the VC is you gotta get tubes but at the same time a desktop dac would complete my solid state system except for a streamer.


----------



## aseedsea

9bphillips said:


> Probably so. I am torn about what to go with next between a tube amp and holo spring 3kte. I gave never had a desktop dac or tubes. All I hear about the VC is you gotta get tubes but at the same time a desktop dac would complete my solid state system except for a streamer.


You have an amazing amp. You need a DAC. Not another amp. But, that’s just the way I see it. Your current DAC is causing issues. Another amp, tube or not, won’t help that.


----------



## 9bphillips

aseedsea said:


> You have an amazing amp. You need a DAC. Not another amp. But, that’s just the way I see it. Your current DAC is causing issues. Another amp, tube or not, won’t help that.


I agree. A dac would complete that chain. The dx300 sounds really good but I know it gets better. I've always wondered how much a good desktop dac  like the spring 3 kte would improve everything?


----------



## 9bphillips

I would mainly want tubes because I am digging the VC so much. It would just be a different flavor. I guess in my mind a tube amp would give me the most different sound compared to a dac for my solid state. Like I said the dx300 sounds good but I knownit gets better. It's either going to be tubes then dac or dac then tubes. I might have to just flip a coin! Lol


----------



## aseedsea

9bphillips said:


> I agree. A dac would complete that chain. The dx300 sounds really good but I know it gets better. I've always wondered how much a good desktop dac  like the spring 3 kte would improve everything?


I am sure there are people more informed than I am about that pairing. However, I suspect it would be a significant benefit.


----------



## 9bphillips

aseedsea said:


> I am sure there are people more informed than I am about that pairing. However, I suspect it would be a significant benefit.


My main question is how much would a nice Dax like that benefit from a dx300? How would it benefit? That's what I am curious about.


----------



## aseedsea

9bphillips said:


> My main question is how much would a nice Dax like that benefit from a dx300? How would it benefit? That's what I am curious about.


The dx300 is a fine DAP. It gets the job done while on the go. There is a reason desktop DACs exist, and it’s not just to make a bigger box to do the same thing a DAP can do at the same level of performance. While the dx300 can be used as a standalone DAC, that in no way makes it ideal for such use. In a desktop setting, the only place I could see it being used is as a digital source for music being fed into a DAC (or reclocker then DAC). Again, I cannot speak of your exact situation.


----------



## 9bphillips

aseedsea said:


> The dx300 is a fine DAP. It gets the job done while on the go. There is a reason desktop DACs exist, and it’s not just to make a bigger box to do the same thing a DAP can do at the same level of performance. While the dx300 can be used as a standalone DAC, that in no way makes it ideal for such use. In a desktop setting, the only place I could see it being used is as a digital source for music being fed into a DAC (or reclocker then DAC). Again, I cannot speak of your exact situation.


I agree with everything you said but my question is what will a desktop dac like the Holo spring 3kte bring to the table? It what way will it improve over my dx300? No doubt it will improve but how is what I am wondering.


----------



## aseedsea

9bphillips said:


> I agree with everything you said but my question is what will a desktop dac like the Holo spring 3kte bring to the table? It what way will it improve over my dx300? No doubt it will improve but how is what I am wondering.


Greater detail retrieval, greater separation and imagery. I would think better tonal richness. Those would be my guess for biggest benefit.


----------



## DAPpower

9bphillips said:


> Just curious what everyone is running the Arya v2 on the GT? Just wanna know if I'm deaf or not cuz im on high gain at 75


Umm, I hope your source volume is set at 100 percent from PC music program if you're using USB and make sure your DAC is transparently feeding the volume at 100 percent to the GT (in the case your DAC has separate volume control settings).


----------



## 9bphillips

DAPpower said:


> Umm, I hope your source volume is set at 100 percent from PC music program if you're using USB and make sure your DAC is transparently feeding the volume at 100 percent to the GT (in the case your DAC has separate volume control settings).


I had the Soloist 3xp before the GT. I keep the dac volume maxed out. I am just using my dx300 right now


----------



## aseedsea

9bphillips said:


> I had the Soloist 3xp before the GT. I keep the dac volume maxed out. I am just using my dx300 right now


You have a great amp and great headphones. As long as you are using the dx300 as your DAC, that will be the weak link in the chain. But, if you are happy with it, that’s great.


----------



## 9bphillips

aseedsea said:


> You have a great amp and great headphones. As long as you are using the dx300 as your DAC, that will be the weak link in the chain. But, if you are happy with it, that’s great.


I agree it is the weak link. I plan on getting the holo spring 3kte. It will be another couple months before I can afford it. I just bought the Woo Audio WA22 last night. I have to pay it off first. I had plans to get a dac and then tubes or tubes and then a dac. Either way I will definitely be getting one.


----------



## aseedsea

9bphillips said:


> I agree it is the weak link. I plan on getting the holo spring 3kte. It will be another couple months before I can afford it. I just bought the Woo Audio WA22 last night. I have to pay it off first. I had plans to get a dac and then tubes or tubes and then a dac. Either way I will definitely be getting one.


Sounds good. But, do yourself a favor and reserve judgment of your amps/HPs until your DAC situation is settled. Once you have a flagship DAC to go along with your other gear, it should really bring out the best of everything.


----------



## mudguardiain

9bphillips said:


> I agree it is the weak link. I plan on getting the holo spring 3kte. It will be another couple months before I can afford it. I just bought the Woo Audio WA22 last night. I have to pay it off first. I had plans to get a dac and then tubes or tubes and then a dac. Either way I will definitely be getting one.


I don't have the GT but have the Soloist 3X (with supercharger) & fairly recently added the Spring 3KTE, previously had a qutest. I feed the KTE from my Melco & it is just fantastic, massively better than the Qutest & in my opinion much better than the Hugo TT2 I borrowed. Hope to add a GT further down the line but for now I could not be happier. If you get the KTE be prepared for an extended burn-in, really improves over a long period, & in my experience not always a linear progression. I did find it a little aggressive at times through the burn in period, now settled nicely & is so "Real" sounding.


----------



## 9bphillips (Feb 17, 2022)

mudguardiain said:


> I don't have the GT but have the Soloist 3X (with supercharger) & fairly recently added the Spring 3KTE, previously had a qutest. I feed the KTE from my Melco & it is just fantastic, massively better than the Qutest & in my opinion much better than the Hugo TT2 I borrowed. Hope to add a GT further down the line but for now I could not be happier. If you get the KTE be prepared for an extended burn-in, really improves over a long period, & in my experience not always a linear progression. I did find it a little aggressive at times through the burn in period, now settled nicely & is so "Real" sounding.


I can't wait to get it. I had the funds to get the Woo Audio WA22 last night and went ahead with that. As soon as I pay it off I will be getting the spring 3kte.  That will complete my headphone setup minus a streamer. After that I gotta chill out! Lol


----------



## 9bphillips

Can someone tell me what the option on the far right is?


----------



## aseedsea

9bphillips said:


> Can someone tell me what the option on the far right is?


Headphones with subwoofer out


----------



## 9bphillips

aseedsea said:


> Headphones with subwoofer out


That's right! I forget about that! Thanks!


----------



## Korean audiophile

Tubewin said:


> I might have to try op amp rolling.
> 
> 
> It was already very powerful and dynamic to me. Did the mid range change? Did the background get quieter? Thanks.


How does the Utopia sound on the GT ? Someone wants to trade a Utopia for my lcd-4 plus $500 and am thinking about it


----------



## 9bphillips

aseedsea said:


> What is the output voltage on your DAC? I run my HE6se V2 (a considerably harder to drive HP) at 30-40 on high gain for most but will only go into the 70s with very quiet recordings. This is from a Pontus II DAC.


I definitely think you are right about my dx300. I can tell a much bigger difference while using the dx300 with the GT over the 3xp. It was fine with the 3xp but not with the GT. I think it is definitely effecting volume levels and other things. I am definitely looking forward to hearing the benefits.  The 8.3Vrms from the Amp 12 just isn't cutting it with the GT.


----------



## DAPpower

Korean audiophile said:


> How does the Utopia sound on the GT ? Someone wants to trade a Utopia for my lcd-4 plus $500 and am thinking about it


Don't have the Utopia but you may be too used to the "clear timbre" and tuning of the Utopia to be jumping into the LCD-4. They're pretty different in tuning so keep that in mind.


----------



## Korean audiophile

DAPpower said:


> Don't have the Utopia but you may be too used to the "clear timbre" and tuning of the Utopia to be jumping into the LCD-4. They're pretty different in tuning so keep that in mind.


I want to be wowed always wanted one when I was in med Fi territory now I have the means to get one but that bass on the LCD 4 will be missed


----------



## DAPpower

Korean audiophile said:


> I want to be wowed always wanted one when I was in med Fi territory now I have the means to get one but that bass on the LCD 4 will be missed


Oh sorry, I misread you original post.

I never had either the LCD-4 or the Utopia but there will definitely be a technical difference as the Utopia is just the clear cut winner in resolution, separation and dynamics. The tonality and presentation will be very different though and could throw you off because of a big change in soundstage.


----------



## Tubewin

Korean audiophile said:


> I want to be wowed always wanted one when I was in med Fi territory now I have the means to get one but that bass on the LCD 4 will be missed


Well, the headphones I've tried before the Utopia were the Hd600, Focal Stellia, Focal Clear MG, and the Verite Closed. I preferred the Utopia over everything. I still have the Verite Closed for now, it's probably going to be on 24/7 tube duty, but my favorite all arounder is the Utopia. I'm still planning on getting the Susvara's, but I've been spending so much of the funds on power supplies and cables that it might be awhile. Utopia's sound amazing on the GT. The sound stage is enlarged greatly with the GT.


----------



## Tubewin

DAPpower said:


> Don't have the Utopia but you may be too used to the "clear timbre" and tuning of the Utopia to be jumping into the LCD-4. They're pretty different in tuning so keep that in mind.


I agree with this. The Utopia lifts a veil from the music compared to the other headphones I've tried. The next step up is probably the Susvaras in terms of clarity and tone.


----------



## DAPpower

Tubewin said:


> I agree with this. The Utopia lifts a veil from the music compared to the other headphones I've tried. The next step up is probably the Susvaras in terms of clarity and tone.


Yes, the Utopias should be up there with the other $2500-$3000 headphones. The reason I don't have one is because I prefer the ZMF house sound over the Focals due to pure preference. There are a lot of people to swear by the Focal sound, and I'm very sure the Utopias are enhanced quite a bit by the GT (soundstage, bass & dynamics) which should be a interesting setup.


----------



## Tubewin

DAPpower said:


> Yes, the Utopias should be up there with the other $2500-$3000 headphones. The reason I don't have one is because I prefer the ZMF house sound over the Focals due to pure preference. There are a lot of people to swear by the Focal sound, and I'm very sure the Utopias are enhanced quite a bit by the GT (soundstage, bass & dynamics) which should be a interesting setup.


Out of the all the Focal headphones I've tried, the Utopia's were in a different league. The Utopia does more "right" than any of the other focal's that I've tried. The Stellia's, which is their closed back flagship, can't hold a candle to the Utopia in my opinion. But there are some who prefer the Stellia's, so it's up to you. For me, the VC's are the best closed back's I've heard full stop. Their ability to make live recordings sound even more live, and the density they imbue in the music is something I have not heard in any of the other headphones I've tried. But it's still not as technically competent as certain open backs like the Utopia's. I wouldn't say the Utopia has a house sound because none of the other focal's sound like it, if that makes sense,  just my opinion. Once I get a pair of Susvara's I'll probably call it a day with my headphone collecting and go towards speakers.


----------



## qsk78

aseedsea said:


> Headphones with subwoofer out


This mode is somewhere between normal headphone listening experience and a speaker system with a subwoofer. 
Ideally you should have a front-firing sub located close to you and not down-firing sub somewhere on the floor to feel this air movement.

I ended up buying a couple of studio monitors and use the GT as a preamplifier to drive them and the sub.
I can use my Composer DAC in pre-out mode to do it as well.


----------



## escalibur

Burson has just released a new 'Red' version and it looks stunning!






https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/soloist-3x-grand-tourer/


----------



## 9bphillips (Feb 18, 2022)

escalibur said:


> Burson has just released a new 'Red' version and it looks stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/soloist-3x-grand-tourer/


I am not a fan of the red. To me it looks tacky and mismatched.  To each their own though


----------



## greyforest

red looks very chifi....


----------



## qsk78 (Feb 18, 2022)

Actually they introduced two mono-blocks of Timekeeper GT with it.
Great stuff. Unfortunately I have active near field speakers and don't have plans to invest into passive speakers today)


----------



## Hanyong

qsk78 said:


> This mode is somewhere between normal headphone listening experience and a speaker system with a subwoofer.
> Ideally you should have a front-firing sub located close to you and not down-firing sub somewhere on the floor to feel this air movement.
> 
> I ended up buying a couple of studio monitors and use the GT as a preamplifier to drive them and the sub.
> I can use my Composer DAC in pre-out mode to do it as well.


How does it work with active speakers?


----------



## qsk78 (Feb 18, 2022)

Hanyong said:


> How does it work with active speakers?


Actually you do not need an amplifier for active speakers. Composer with a pre-out does the same job just fine.
I use XLR outputs to connect it directly to speakers (Neumann kh 80 dsp)


----------



## DAPpower (Feb 18, 2022)

Metallic red accents is ugly, it doesn't match the chassis of the GT. I would have preferred a (European Racer stripped pattern) design in those parts instead of metallic red.


----------



## Pashmeister

design options are good and to each his own. Personally I’m happy with my all silver.


----------



## rmsanger

qsk78 said:


> Actually they introduced two mono-blocks of Timekeeper GT with it.
> Great stuff. Unfortunately I have active near field speakers and don't have plans to invest into passive speakers today)



Man this might be a sweet setup for Maggies + TOTL headphones as an end game options.


----------



## Tubewin

I think the red looks good. I probably would have gotten the red accents if they offered it in the beginning.


----------



## 9bphillips

For anyone using a dap like my dx300 amp 12 for a dac and plan on getting the GT I highly suggest getting a desktop dac. My dx300 seemed to work with my Solost 3xp but with the GT I don't have nearly the power I should and bass is reduced a good bit. I don't know the science behind this scenario but it seems like maybe the dx300 can't output enough to produce the power and bass that it did with the 3xp. I enjoy listening to my Verite Closed with my dx300 just as much right now. It has to be my dac because the 3xp did better than this. If anyone has knowledge on this subject and can give me some feedback it would be appreciated. I have mentioned this topic before but I would love some more in depth feedback if possible. I want to understand this.


----------



## DAPpower (Feb 18, 2022)

DELETE POST


----------



## Hanyong

9bphillips said:


> For anyone using a dap like my dx300 amp 12 for a dac and plan on getting the GT I highly suggest getting a desktop dac. My dx300 seemed to work with my Solost 3xp but with the GT I don't have nearly the power I should and bass is reduced a good bit. I don't know the science behind this scenario but it seems like maybe the dx300 can't output enough to produce the power and bass that it did with the 3xp. I enjoy listening to my Verite Closed with my dx300 just as much right now. It has to be my dac because the 3xp did better than this. If anyone has knowledge on this subject and can give me some feedback it would be appreciated. I have mentioned this topic before but I would love some more in depth feedback if possible. I want to understand this.


i have a cayin n62 a02 today i will buy a gt and will test it later.


----------



## DAPpower

Ok guys, just installed the new op amps and I'm gonna give it a shot.

Kind of nervous because this is my first time swapping op amp components and really hoping I didn't screw up the positioning of the chips.

Wish me luck!


----------



## DAPpower (Feb 20, 2022)

First impressions with
*2x Sparkos Dual 2590s on Voltage Gain (with Burson 35mm Extension Leads)*
and
*2x SIL Dual 994s on Imput Buffer

I left the Volume Control Buffer Stage alone (for now)*

_-Tested With Verite Closed Epoxy Stabilized with Autuer Hybrid Pads.-_

The tonality feels A LOT more full now. It wasn't so bad originally as I kind of grew attatched the special stock tuning but the difference between mids from the stock Vivids and the new components are a big noticeable difference.

Things I notice at first listen without any burn in,

*1.* The soundstage width is more or less the same but there is a little less soundstage depth from before. (This could change with a thorough run in/burn in).
*2.* It sounds VERY DYNAMIC now, a lot more energy in the lower mids and mids. Bass impact seems more controlled and lot more accurate with natural attack. Leaner sounding bass.
*3.* The GT now sounds more TONALLY EVEN, nothing sounds too forward. This is the sound I was always looking for in an amp!
*4.* The background is still quite black, more or less the same than before from what I can hear.
*5.* The speed of the music sounds more or less the same (maybe slightly faster transients???)
*6.* Tracks that originally sounded fatiguing with the stock Vivids now sound more fuller and less fatiguing maybe due to the fact that the upper mids are more controlled now and in sync with the rest of the spectrum!
*7.* Most importantly, with the tonalilty more even, details become more apparent, just as you would expect the music to sound as you listen to your favorite tracks.

Now that the tonality is more even and less fatiguing, I notice that the volumes I set for my music are a bit lower now on the GT, man this feels like a different experience now with this upgraded GT (what sorcery is this?) 

I would expect there to be some change in sound as I give these new op amps a decent run in with the amp for maybe 30 hours at least?

Big thanks to @greyforest  and his friend for this upgrade method.


----------



## 9bphillips

Hanyong said:


> i have a cayin n62 a02 today i will buy a gt and will test it later.


Ok let me know what you think.


----------



## 9bphillips

Can anyone tell me what the input voltage to the GT is? I am trying to figure out why I am having a problem with volume and power.


----------



## Hanyong

9bphillips said:


> Ok let me know what you think.





I use cayin n62A02 Lo higt gain GT mid or Hi gain to drive HEDD power and sound volume is no problem, compared to rme adi 2.


----------



## 9bphillips

Hanyong said:


> I use cayin n62A02 Lo higt gain GT mid or Hi gain to drive HEDD power and sound volume is no problem, compared to rme adi 2.


I can get the volume plenty loud but I am having to set the volume and gain higher than I should have too. That is compared to the Soloist 3xp.


----------



## Hanyong

9bphillips said:


> I can get the volume plenty loud but I am having to set the volume and gain higher than I should have too. That is compared to the Soloist 3xp.


I don't have a Soloist 3xp, so I can't test it, are you using the Soloist 3xp in pure power mode? Disable volume.


----------



## 9bphillips

Hanyong said:


> I don't have a Soloist 3xp, so I can't test it, are you using the Soloist 3xp in pure power mode? Disable volume.


I did use it in power Amp mode. Either mode I could use the dx300 volume


----------



## Hanyong

9bphillips said:


> I did use it in power Amp mode. Either mode I could use the dx300 volume


When you use gt dx300 has open link out?


----------



## 9bphillips

I use amp 12 which has a 4.4mm dedicated line out. I use 4.4mm to dual 3 pin xlr cable.


----------



## Hanyong

9bphillips said:


> I use amp 12 which has a 4.4mm dedicated line out. I use 4.4mm to dual 3 pin xlr cable.


I thought it might be about coordination, like my teac 503 didn't work well with my gustard h20 to drive my HEDD, at first I thought it was the h20's fault, but when I replaced the dac with When I went to rme adi 2, the sound was different. It was a big difference. I think that should be the case.


----------



## 9bphillips

Hanyong said:


> I thought it might be about coordination, like my teac 503 didn't work well with my gustard h20 to drive my HEDD, at first I thought it was the h20's fault, but when I replaced the dac with When I went to rme adi 2, the sound was different. It was a big difference. I think that should be the case.


I agree. I feel like when I buy the holo spring 3kte I will see a big difference.


----------



## sawindra

DAPpower said:


> So has anyone installed different op amps on the GT yet? Interested to see how the differences might present themselves.



experimented a lot with conductor 3x ref, composer and soloist

I like Viviv V6 for voltage buffer best. 

for volume buffer find an op-amp lowest THD+ Noise levels.


----------



## DAPpower

sawindra said:


> experimented a lot with conductor 3x ref, composer and soloist
> 
> I like Viviv V6 for voltage buffer best.
> 
> for volume buffer find an op-amp lowest THD+ Noise levels.



Sorry, that was an older post, I just upgraded the op amps a few days ago and the difference was amazing.
I put my first impression a few posts up.


----------



## rmsanger

DAPpower said:


> Sorry, that was an older post, I just upgraded the op amps a few days ago and the difference was amazing.
> I put my first impression a few posts up.


Agreed on my 3XP the op amps made a huge difference much more so than the supercharger


----------



## DAPpower

rmsanger said:


> Agreed on my 3XP the op amps made a huge difference much more so than the supercharger



Yes, but these components are pricey!

I'm maybe looking for a decent replacement for the Volume Control Buffer Stage now.


----------



## 9bphillips

Can anyone explain to me what I would need to do to use my WA22 tube amp into the preamp of the Soloist GT? I have heard about ppl injecting that tube flavor into a solid state amp. How do I do this exactly? Xlr preamp output of WA22 to what on the GT? Also would I select the preamp option on the GT?


----------



## sawindra

DAPpower said:


> Yes, but these components are pricey!
> 
> I'm maybe looking for a decent replacement for the Volume Control Buffer Stage now.




here u go

https://www.alfarzpp.lv/eng/sc/AS402.pdf

thd+ noise: -130 db slew rate 30V/microseconds...


----------



## DAPpower (Feb 21, 2022)

sawindra said:


> here u go
> 
> https://www.alfarzpp.lv/eng/sc/AS402.pdf
> 
> thd+ noise: -130 db slew rate 30V/microseconds...



Thanks! Looks like very minimal footprint on board space too.

I was also looking at these

https://staccatoaudio.com/portfolio_page/osh-dhb-open-sound-hybrid-dual-horizontal-discrete-opamp/


----------



## Hanyong

Guys, how do I use the Mic bypass on the GT?


----------



## Pashmeister

9bphillips said:


> Can anyone explain to me what I would need to do to use my WA22 tube amp into the preamp of the Soloist GT? I have heard about ppl injecting that tube flavor into a solid state amp. How do I do this exactly? Xlr preamp output of WA22 to what on the GT? Also would I select the preamp option on the GT?


XLR preamp output into any of the two GT normal XLR input. No other settings needed for GT, just pick the XLR input that the preamp is connected into.


----------



## 9bphillips

Pashmeister said:


> XLR preamp output into any of the two GT normal XLR input. No other settings needed for GT, just pick the XLR input that the preamp is connected into.


Would I not need to select one of these options?


----------



## Pashmeister (Feb 22, 2022)

9bphillips said:


> Would I not need to select one of these options?


Nope. Just the “input” (first button) needs to match where you connected your tube preamp.


----------



## 9bphillips

Pashmeister said:


> Nope. Just the “input” (first button) needs to match where you connected your tube preamp.


Thanks! That makes complete sense and is even easier that I thought. I have heard about injecting that tube sound into solid state so I definitely would like to try it. This is only my 2nd solid state and will be my first tube amp so I still have much to learn about what all I can do .


----------



## Pashmeister

9bphillips said:


> Thanks! That makes complete sense and is even easier that I thought. I have heard about injecting that tube sound into solid state so I definitely would like to try it. This is only my 2nd solid state and will be my first tube amp so I still have much to learn about what all I can do .


U got great toys already, so it should be fun 😀


----------



## 9bphillips

Pashmeister said:


> U got great toys already, so it should be fun 😀


Yes I have been very fortunate to collect some nice equipment! Lots and lots of overtime hours worked to do it!


----------



## krude (Mar 3, 2022)

Time for some 3+ months of usage impressions. Running it with stock V6 Vivids, 5A SC from a heavily conditioned (through a thoroidal transformer in Taga PC 5000) power.

If you look at my previous impressions on here I had a rocky start with my GT. It sounded smeared, glary, the fan is (was) loud, I tried returning it to Burson but it got stuck with customs ... got it back ... now I'm sure I'll be keeping it so I can lay it out as it is ...

1. I straight up void my warranty because I use it with a module to slow the fan a bit. With this module it is as quiet as a laptop during typical office use and I spent 3 months looking at thermals. No issues ... but you void your warranty doing it  ... but you don't need to tell anyone  ... I don't recommend it but I'm also sure the amp is stable with this tweak so I can share it here and just discard my warranty YOLO ;P

2. Glare, distortion and smearing - despite what Burson claims their amps are highly susceptible to dirty power. You don't have nice clean power it will sound like  . If you give it nice, clean power it will sound really clean, spacious and detailed.

3. I run it on low gain with both 1266 TC and Susvara, yes, low gain, you heard it right, and I go form 40 to 90 on the volume depending if I want to rock out. It has lower distortion with volume on 90 in low gain than in mid gain with any volume as far as I can tell.

4. The sound when you feed it good power is spectacular. Smooth, clean, airy, very spacious, ample power.

With all of the above said, it's a 10/10 amp, spectacular, if you like airy sound that is, if not there are other amps. I think this is called the Swiss sound?


----------



## 801evan

krude said:


> despite what Burson claims their amps are highly susceptible to dirty power.


Pretty much. Low gain is the goals indeed. I'm doing 90 on the Stealth with the conductor 3xr low gain. Susvara just needs 5dB more power.


----------



## Korean audiophile

krude said:


> Time for some 3+ months of usage impressions. Running it with stock V6 Vivids, 5A SC from a heavily conditioned (through a thoroidal transformer in Taga PC 5000) power.
> 
> If you look at my previous impressions on here I had a rocky start with my GT. It sounded smeared, glary, the fan is (was) loud, I tried returning it to Burson but it got stuck with customs ... got it back ... now I'm sure I'll be keeping it so I can lay it out as it is ...
> 
> ...


No issues for me and airy? Yikes sorry it's not your cup of tea maybe u should selling it and recovery your investment back and get something that agrees with u for me the GT is perfect.


----------



## krude

Korean audiophile said:


> No issues for me and airy? Yikes sorry it's not your cup of tea maybe u should selling it and recovery your investment back and get something that agrees with u for me the GT is perfect.


Well I rate it as 10/10 for me, with caveats, so pretty much perfect. Sorry it might've sounded negative in any way.


----------



## m9dlh

krude said:


> Well I rate it as 10/10 for me, with caveats, so pretty much perfect. Sorry it might've sounded negative in any way.


Hey Krude,

what module did you use to slow down the fan?

Cheers,

Darren.


----------



## DAPpower (Mar 3, 2022)

krude said:


> Time for some 3+ months of usage impressions. Running it with stock V6 Vivids, 5A SC from a heavily conditioned (through a thoroidal transformer in Taga PC 5000) power.
> 
> If you look at my previous impressions on here I had a rocky start with my GT. It sounded smeared, glary, the fan is (was) loud, I tried returning it to Burson but it got stuck with customs ... got it back ... now I'm sure I'll be keeping it so I can lay it out as it is ...
> 
> ...



Dude, just try the op amp upgrade path of 2x SIL 994s on Input Buffer and Sparkos 2X "Dual" 2590s on Voltage Gain area. You will love the sound.

Detail retrieval is improved, dynamics ULTRA improved, the tonality is very balanced, full bodied and nothing ever sounds too shouty or peaky. The bass is nice and lean and bass rumble is quite strong but not over powering and boomy.


----------



## krude

DAPpower said:


> Dude, just try the op amp upgrade path of 2x SIL 994s on Input Buffer and Sparkos 2X "Dual" 2590s on Voltage Gain area. You will love the sound.
> 
> Detail retrieval is improved, dynamics ULTRA improved, the tonality is very balanced, full bodied and nothing ever sounds too shouty or peaky. The bass is nice and lean and bass rumble is quite strong but not over powering and boomy.


I did some experimentation with Sparkos and v6 Classics I have about. It's interesting but it changes the base character of the amp. My main jump in SQ was going to heavily conditioned power and / or listening late at night (that's how I noticed it at first). With clean power on low gain v6 Vivids sound superb.


----------



## Pashmeister

krude said:


> Time for some 3+ months of usage impressions. Running it with stock V6 Vivids, 5A SC from a heavily conditioned (through a thoroidal transformer in Taga PC 5000) power.
> 
> If you look at my previous impressions on here I had a rocky start with my GT. It sounded smeared, glary, the fan is (was) loud, I tried returning it to Burson but it got stuck with customs ... got it back ... now I'm sure I'll be keeping it so I can lay it out as it is ...
> 
> ...


My exact same thoughts. I added a Shunyata Hydra Delta 6 power conditioner (replacing a Plixir) and it was a true revelation. 

I learned about the Hydra through my 2-channel audiophile friends. There’s so much treasure in their world that does great things for totl headphone audio chains.


----------



## EternalChampion

DAPpower said:


> Dude, just try the op amp upgrade path of 2x SIL 994s on Input Buffer and Sparkos 2X "Dual" 2590s on Voltage Gain area. You will love the sound.



A brief description of a couple of things related to their tonal character would be much appreciated.   

What I'm interested most in is which one (if) of the two delivers more effortless/less compressed sound and also the instrument placement.   

Do you feel like the distant instruments take a closer seat towards you with one of the two op-amps? And if yes, how much of a difference there is.


----------



## DAPpower (Mar 3, 2022)

EternalChampion said:


> A brief description of a couple of things related to their tonal character would be much appreciated.
> 
> What I'm interested most in is which one (if) of the two delivers more effortless/less compressed sound and also the instrument placement.
> 
> Do you feel like the distant instruments take a closer seat towards you with one of the two op-amps? And if yes, how much of a difference there is.



I'm not at home right now but the easiest way to describe it is that the tonality is pretty even throughout with some roll off in shrill department as nothing ever gets really shouty or piercing. I guess I would say that the music is more slightly forward on almost all fronts and in your face just a bit compared to 6x stock V6 tuning. The bass is lean and strong and the bass impact is present but not overpowering. Detailing retrieval is really good, especially on CD FLAC tracks which sounded ok before but there is better separation as I can hear and positioning of instruments is different now.

Keep in mind I'm listening on my Verite Closed with Auteur Hybrid Pads so it could be that combination just works wonders for me.
Some who have done this particular op amp roll path have also used the HEDD headphone and had a similar experience.

The stock tuning of the GT was spacious and unique and I was growing attached to that sound but I took the extra step and upgraded the op amps and it is the best decision I've made audio wise 

If you're wondering which of the two makes a huge difference I would say try the 2x SIL 994 first because it seems to have the biggest impact compared to the SS2590s which smooth out the sound to balance it out. This is true for the format I have then in with the 994s at Input Buffer and 2x dual SS2590s (with Burson 35mm extension leads) at Voltage Gain.


----------



## DAPpower

I even ordered another pair of SIL 994Enh-Tichas to replace the V6s in the Volume Control Buffer Stage to see if it will further improve this amp, if I'm too picky and won't like the sound, I will put the V6s back into the VCBS and then sell those extra pair of SIL 994s on classified at a discount.


----------



## 9bphillips

I have a question that I need help with. I am connecting my WA22 to my GT to get some tube sound in the preamp. Will I need dual xlr or can it be 2 separate xlr interconnects. I have never done this so I'm really not sure if that matters. The WA22 end will need to be female and the GT male I'm assuming. Would I connect my dac to the WA22 or would it go through the GT still? Excuse the newbie question. I am trying to get whatever xlr interconnects I need because the WA22 will be here soon .


----------



## krude

9bphillips said:


> I have a question that I need help with. I am connecting my WA22 to my GT to get some tube sound in the preamp. Will I need dual xlr or can it be 2 separate xlr interconnects. I have never done this so I'm really not sure if that matters. The WA22 end will need to be female and the GT male I'm assuming. Would I connect my dac to the WA22 or would it go through the GT still? Excuse the newbie question. I am trying to get whatever xlr interconnects I need because the WA22 will be here soon .


DAC -> 2x normal xlr interconnects into WA22 -> same so 2x normal xlr interconnects into the GT. Nothing fancy


----------



## 9bphillips

krude said:


> DAC -> 2x normal xlr interconnects into WA22 -> same so 2x normal xlr interconnects into the GT. Nothing fancy


Ok I wasn't sure where the dac went in the chain. The wa22 preamp output would require female though and then of course the regular male xlr end going into GT. Is that night right?


----------



## krude

9bphillips said:


> Ok I wasn't sure where the dac went in the chain. The wa22 preamp output would require female though and then of course the regular male xlr end going into GT. Is that night right?


Yup, same as from the DAC


----------



## 9bphillips

krude said:


> Yup, same as from the DAC


Ok cool. I'm going to have to order 2 male to female xlr cables to use them together. Thx


----------



## greyforest

krude said:


> Time for some 3+ months of usage impressions. Running it with stock V6 Vivids, 5A SC from a heavily conditioned (through a thoroidal transformer in Taga PC 5000) power.
> 
> If you look at my previous impressions on here I had a rocky start with my GT. It sounded smeared, glary, the fan is (was) loud, I tried returning it to Burson but it got stuck with customs ... got it back ... now I'm sure I'll be keeping it so I can lay it out as it is ...
> 
> ...


do you think it is better than oor+hpysoso？


----------



## krude

greyforest said:


> do you think it is better than oor+hpysoso？


No, it's different. Oor is like hot chocolate and GT is like lemon sorbet. That's the best way I can describe it.


----------



## 9bphillips

krude said:


> No, it's different. Oor is like hot chocolate and GT is like lemon sorbet. That's the best way I can describe it.


Seems like it comes down to preference


----------



## krude

9bphillips said:


> Seems like it comes down to preference


Indeed


----------



## 9bphillips

krude said:


> Indeed


I have the GT so what would you say the oor does different that sets it apart from the GT?


----------



## krude

9bphillips said:


> I have the GT so what would you say the oor does different that sets it apart from the GT?


It's darker, warmer, less air, more mids and a bit more bass.


----------



## LegionofDoom

I purchased a single pair of V6 Classics to roll into a my stock 3 pair V6 Vivid GT.  Considering there are 3 places to try them out, I am looking for advice on where to start —- input buffer, volume control, or voltage gain stage?  Ultimately I will try all 3.   But anyone experienced on where they have the most distinctive impact?  Ultimately what I am after is a modest reduction in top end brightness and the “smoother” presentation the Classics are known for.  Thanks!


----------



## DAPpower (Mar 5, 2022)

LegionofDoom said:


> I purchased a single pair of V6 Classics to roll into a my stock 3 pair V6 Vivid GT.  Considering there are 3 places to try them out, I am looking for advice on where to start —- input buffer, volume control, or voltage gain stage?  Ultimately I will try all 3.   But anyone experienced on where they have the most distinctive impact?  Ultimately what I am after is a modest reduction in top end brightness and the “smoother” presentation the Classics are known for.  Thanks!



Best way is to try all 3 areas to have the best adjustment to the sound, I've never tried the V6 Classics so I can't give any input but easiest way to test all areas more quickly is to place the Burson GT in a horizontal position (with all 4 screws on the back removed) and unplug the A/C power cable everytime you remove the lid cover of the chassis.
Make sure to close up the lid completely everytime you are ready to test what you have changed or the GT will go into safe mode.

In your case I would say the Volume Control Buffer area is the one that acts as "final balancing stage" in your chain, I tested different op amps (Sparkos, Staccatos, Sonic Imagery Labs) in the Volume Control Buffer Stage and concluded that I highly favored the stock V6 Vivids in that area that balances out the tonality, this is also probably true for your V6 Classics if you find the top end of the tuning too forward.

This is what I have in my op amp chain right now,

2x Sonic Imagery Labs 994 at Input Buffer Stage
2x Dual Sparkos SS2590s at Voltage Gain Stage (with Burson 35mm Extension Leads)
2x Burson V6 Vivids at Volume Control Buffer Stage


----------



## DAPpower

By the way, I will be selling an extra pair of Sonic Imagery Labs 944s in classified fields at a discounted price, perfect for the Burson GT at the Input Buffer!


----------



## Tubewin

krude said:


> Time for some 3+ months of usage impressions. Running it with stock V6 Vivids, 5A SC from a heavily conditioned (through a thoroidal transformer in Taga PC 5000) power.
> 
> If you look at my previous impressions on here I had a rocky start with my GT. It sounded smeared, glary, the fan is (was) loud, I tried returning it to Burson but it got stuck with customs ... got it back ... now I'm sure I'll be keeping it so I can lay it out as it is ...
> 
> ...


Hey, glad it grew on you. So low gain on Susvara gave the best result for lower noise floor? Interesting. Were your findings similar with the Oor? 

I've also been focusing on power. I just purchased a Jcat Optimo 3 Duo and a Uptone Audio JS-2 for a Jcat usb card and a Jcat net card which is fed to the dac and into the GT. I was listening to Miya Folick's cover of "I will follow you into the dark", and it's just spectacular through the GT. Exceedingly natural (lack of digital harshness) and real sounding.


----------



## krude

Tubewin said:


> Hey, glad it grew on you. So low gain on Susvara gave the best result for lower noise floor? Interesting. Were your findings similar with the Oor?
> 
> I've also been focusing on power. I just purchased a Jcat Optimo 3 Duo and a Uptone Audio JS-2 for a Jcat usb card and a Jcat net card which is fed to the dac and into the GT. I was listening to Miya Folick's cover of "I will follow you into the dark", and it's just spectacular through the GT. Exceedingly natural (lack of digital harshness) and real sounding.


Yeah it grew on me a lot, first I upgraded my power and then I tried it a few times late night ... and only then I realised how much power matters and how far it can go with good power. It can be bright and airy but also incredibly clean sounding. Distortion is the bane of this amp, and it distorts really easily I find. 

Oor also sounds better on 0 gain, and it has 2x power or more of the GT ... it's not that important though bc GT has enough for Susvara on low gain and sounds excellent when it's running on clean power.


----------



## 9bphillips

I think I just found my new favorite way to listen to music! I just got my WA22 in and connected it preamp out to the GT and holy hell this is something serious! I am using my Verite Closed right now and will try Arya V2 next. This is the best I have heard my set up.


----------



## krude

Quick question, does anyone know if you can run GT in the "power amp" mode like you could the 3xp please?


----------



## 9bphillips

krude said:


> Quick question, does anyone know if you can run GT in the "power amp" mode like you could the 3xp please?


No you can't. I thought it would bother me not having it but I don't miss it at all.


----------



## Pashmeister

krude said:


> Quick question, does anyone know if you can run GT in the "power amp" mode like you could the 3xp please?


When I asked Burson this question, their response was that the preamp module was “far superior (sic)” to 3xp that there was no need to implement a power amp feature.


----------



## Pashmeister

9bphillips said:


> I think I just found my new favorite way to listen to music! I just got my WA22 in and connected it preamp out to the GT and holy hell this is something serious! I am using my Verite Closed right now and will try Arya V2 next. This is the best I have heard my set up.


Great news! It’s always a pleasant surprise to see how your existing gear all slot into place and synergize.


----------



## 9bphillips

Pashmeister said:


> Great news! It’s always a pleasant surprise to see how your existing gear all slot into place and synergize.


Yes it has been fun. I will have a fun week ahead because my lcd x I loaned to a friend will be back and he is sending his bifrost 2 also. Lots of experimenting to do.


----------



## rmsanger

9bphillips said:


> I think I just found my new favorite way to listen to music! I just got my WA22 in and connected it preamp out to the GT and holy hell this is something serious! I am using my Verite Closed right now and will try Arya V2 next. This is the best I have heard my set up.



would be curious if you notice a difference on your WA22 going the other and using the GT as a pre?  I'm intrigued  by SS pre -> tube hp amp  vs. tupe pre -> SS hp amp


----------



## 9bphillips

rmsanger said:


> would be curious if you notice a difference on your WA22 going the other and using the GT as a pre?  I'm intrigued  by SS pre -> tube hp amp  vs. tupe pre -> SS hp amp


That would probably be useful for Iem's.


----------



## Chartreuse

Very dumb question here...

For context, I have a GT and Susvara incoming. I've been driving LCD-4z, LCD-5, HE1000SE straight out of my DAVE, but the DAVE isn't going to drive a Susvara, hence the GT.

DAVE's RCA outputs are said to be far superior to the XLR outputs (10x the current), but from what I understand the balanced XLR output on the GT is superior... is there an issue mixing/matching single-ended input and balanced output? Or am I overthinking it?


----------



## 9bphillips

Chartreuse said:


> Very dumb question here...
> 
> For context, I have a GT and Susvara incoming. I've been driving LCD-4z, LCD-5, HE1000SE straight out of my DAVE, but the DAVE isn't going to drive a Susvara, hence the GT.
> 
> DAVE's RCA outputs are said to be far superior to the XLR outputs (10x the current), but from what I understand the balanced XLR output on the GT is superior... is there an issue mixing/matching single-ended input and balanced output? Or am I overthinking it?


I haven't tried rca on my GT but if I remember right I saw reviews that mentioned they couldn't tell a difference between xlr and rca. I think it was Goldensound or Passion for sound on you tube.


----------



## music_man

They have so many models I am all confused by them. How is this better than a Soloist 3X Reference SE output? Does this one come with a Supercharger?


----------



## 9bphillips

music_man said:


> They have so many models I am all confused by them. How is this better than a Soloist 3X Reference SE output? Does this one come with a Supercharger?


The GT has a 5amp supercharger.  It is the only Burson model that has that. I have had the Soloist 3xp and the Soloist GT and they are both great but the GT takes what the 3xp does good and does it better along with a great airy holographic type soundstage. The 3xp is more intimate. The GT has 2 independently powered mono amps so that helps with giving the Soundstage. The GT has great detail but a overall smooth presentation with dynamics and energy. The highs are toned down from the 3xp as far as any sibilance goes but they are still very airy with nice bite. The mids are the most laid back out of all the frequencies in my opinion. I'm not saying the mids are laid back in terms of other headphones just out of the frequencies of the GT. They are smooth but guitars have nice bite with rock, with acoustic you hear the air in between notes when stringed instruments are plucked or strummed! The bass is impactful but never bleeds into the mids. It is tight, impactful, quick, punchy, and has great texture! Overall the Gt is a very clean sounding amp with great dynamics, details, and has a smooth and musical sound too it. The GT also has an interconnect where you can hook up a sub to feel your music while you listen with headphones. I have never tried it but I have seen ppl that have enjoyed it. The GT has plenty of power too. It can drive even the hardest to drive headphones. The 3xp is very powerful too but not like the GT. They are both really great amps.


----------



## music_man

Thank you
The strange thing is it seems like a bargain, not expensive.
I was waiting for them to make a flagship product.


----------



## Pashmeister

music_man said:


> Thank you
> The strange thing is it seems like a bargain, not expensive.
> I was waiting for them to make a flagship product.


I believe the GT is already the flagship. I found it to be a bargain. It sounds like they could charge an extra thousand dollars or more.


----------



## greyforest

Chartreuse said:


> Very dumb question here...
> 
> For context, I have a GT and Susvara incoming. I've been driving LCD-4z, LCD-5, HE1000SE straight out of my DAVE, but the DAVE isn't going to drive a Susvara, hence the GT.
> 
> DAVE's RCA outputs are said to be far superior to the XLR outputs (10x the current), but from what I understand the balanced XLR output on the GT is superior... is there an issue mixing/matching single-ended input and balanced output? Or am I overthinking it?


gt‘s rca input is competent
just get both cable and abtest which is better


----------



## Chartreuse

Guys. I thought my last question was gonna be the dumb one, but here we go. 

HOW DOES THIS STUPID STAND WORK? All four pieces are facing the same direction. It does not unfold to look like the picture. Do I have to take out the hinge and rotate them and put the hinge back in? The hex key that came with it doesn't fit the pin so I'm assuming that's not the intent.

It's also not covered in the instruction manual.


----------



## DAPpower

Chartreuse said:


> Guys. I thought my last question was gonna be the dumb one, but here we go.
> 
> HOW DOES THIS STUPID STAND WORK? All four pieces are facing the same direction. It does not unfold to look like the picture. Do I have to take out the hinge and rotate them and put the hinge back in? The hex key that came with it doesn't fit the pin so I'm assuming that's not the intent.
> 
> It's also not covered in the instruction manual.



You have to use the other hex key provided with the GT, the hex key you're probably using is to remove the 4 back screws to remove the chassis cover.


----------



## Chartreuse

DAPpower said:


> You have to use the other hex key provided with the GT, the hex key you're probably using is to remove the 4 back screws to remove the chassis cover.


Ugh. Thanks. The little baggy was down in all the rest of the packaging instead of the box it was supposed to be in. Was driving me nuts.


----------



## music_man

I wanted to drive the AKG K872 single ended with this. Would I be realizing the full potential of the amp under those circumstances, or is that a waste? 
Most people say the K872 are content out of an Iphone. I feel that they need a good amp. This good, I do not know.
Plus, I am guessing that this amp really needs to run balanced output to realize it's full potential?
I do think this is a bargain but I do not wish to end up wasting on it either. In the case I could not reap the true benefits of such a good amp.
I am not sure if my headphones can take advantage of the Grand Tourer or not?


----------



## krude

music_man said:


> I wanted to drive the AKG K872 single ended with this. Would I be realizing the full potential of the amp under those circumstances, or is that a waste?
> Most people say the K872 are content out of an Iphone. I feel that they need a good amp. This good, I do not know.
> Plus, I am guessing that this amp really needs to run balanced output to realize it's full potential?
> I do think this is a bargain but I do not wish to end up wasting on it either. In the case I could not reap the true benefits of such a good amp.
> I am not sure if my headphones can take advantage of the Grand Tourer or not?


GT is a TOTL level amp, if K872 is your TOTL set and you want to get 100% out of it and you want an airy, spacious ... relatively bright amp for it, then go for it, if not, then I would get your TOTL set first and then upgrade the electroncis to max it.


----------



## Chartreuse

music_man said:


> I wanted to drive the AKG K872 single ended with this. Would I be realizing the full potential of the amp under those circumstances, or is that a waste?
> Most people say the K872 are content out of an Iphone. I feel that they need a good amp. This good, I do not know.
> Plus, I am guessing that this amp really needs to run balanced output to realize it's full potential?
> I do think this is a bargain but I do not wish to end up wasting on it either. In the case I could not reap the true benefits of such a good amp.
> I am not sure if my headphones can take advantage of the Grand Tourer or not?



If you're looking at the best way to spend $3k to upgrade your SQ I'd look at the headphones first. 

That being said, I got my Soloist GT and was driving some relatively sensitive cans (HE1kse, LCD-5), and definitely noticed an improvement in a lot of characteristics vs. just straight out of my DAVE, but only at high volumes. For music that's super congested and dynamic the Burson pulls it apart effortlessly. 

So, there are benefits even with sensitive cans if you like it loud, but all the same I'd be looking at headphones first and build it out from there.


----------



## music_man (Mar 15, 2022)

These are my end game headphones. This is my amplifier. I am going to order it right now. I mean I cannot say that I will love it when I get it but I sure hope so. This particular amp seems like the goods to me. I really liked how the 3X Reference sounded with the K872 so I figure that this will be even better. I sure hope after this I finally have the last piece of my end game.

Edit: I already ordered it. However I want to make sure I read that right. Did you say you only noticed a difference in sound quality between the Dave and Grand tourer with the LCD 5 at high volumes? I like to listen pretty quietly. I feel that the Dave's headphone amplifier is pretty easily beaten. I do not really like the LCD 5 either. Nonetheless I hope you do clarify that. who knows, everyone hears differently.


----------



## DAPpower

music_man said:


> These are my end game headphones. This is my amplifier. I am going to order it right now. I mean I cannot say that I will love it when I get it but I sure hope so. This particular amp seems like the goods to me. I really liked how the 3X Reference sounded with the K872 so I figure that this will be even better. I sure hope after this I finally have the last piece of my end game.


If you don't happen to like the unique stock tuning, you can also settle for op amp rolling like I did.


----------



## music_man

I was wondering if one of the IFI brick tips fit it so I can try that too? How many volts is it?


----------



## Chartreuse

music_man said:


> These are my end game headphones. This is my amplifier. I am going to order it right now. I mean I cannot say that I will love it when I get it but I sure hope so. This particular amp seems like the goods to me. I really liked how the 3X Reference sounded with the K872 so I figure that this will be even better. I sure hope after this I finally have the last piece of my end game.
> 
> Edit: I already ordered it. However I want to make sure I read that right. Did you say you only noticed a difference in sound quality between the Dave and Grand tourer with the LCD 5 at high volumes? I like to listen pretty quietly. I feel that the Dave's headphone amplifier is pretty easily beaten. I do not really like the LCD 5 either. Nonetheless I hope you do clarify that. who knows, everyone hears differently.



Two caveats, 1) I’ve had it for 2 days, so impressions subject to change, and 2) the DAVE is in the chain as DAC in both scenarios. I’d also say that the amplifier in the DAVE is actually quite good under most conditions, and for sensitive headphones at regular levels I’ll probably keep using it directly. 

That said, at high volumes, the GT is awesome. The DAVE amp gets a little bogged down when really cranking complicated sections with lots of dynamics, and the GT takes care of them with ease. And this is with sensitive HPs! I think a lesser DAC might have trouble with those sections too though so the benefit may be less if you don’t have a great DAC in there, but the AKGs aren’t going to be nearly as resolving as the HE1000SE or the LCD-5 so who knows what difference you’ll see. 

Just try it out and see how you like it.


----------



## music_man

We might have different opinions of loud. I say I cannot stand loud noise. Although to someone else I might be listening plenty loud. not. I never even asked anyone to listen after me! The Dave is a great DAC. I think it's HPA is equal to most $500 amps. Certainly not a $2,500 one. Of course most people would say you cannot hear any difference with the K972. They are very resolving but also ultra sensitive and 36 Ohms. Plus single ended. Well, like you said I shall see in a couple of day's. I can always return this too. AT some point then I am just going to play them out of my DAC. The RME ADI-2 has a very good HPA too. I like the Liquid Platinum a lot but it is not for me. The Burson is 24 volts so I cannot try the IFI PSU. AT least the GT comes with the Supercharger.


----------



## Chartreuse

music_man said:


> The Dave is a great DAC. I think it's HPA is equal to most $500 amps. Certainly not a $2,500 one



I think you have to specify “equal in what”. Obviously I just bought a $2500 power amp to give me what the DAVE HPA wasn’t giving me, so if we’re talking about performance at high volume - slam, separation, timing, dynamics, etc, especially for power hungry cans - then yeah, I voted with my wallet to agree. But with more sensitive headphones and at more reasonable volumes it’s far better than a $500 amp and better than a whole lot of much more expensive amps in terms of zero noise ever, general clarity, resolution, and neutrality. 

I actually had an older Burson power amp that I sold after I got the DAVE because it wasn’t as good as a HPA despite a higher power rating… even at volume!


----------



## greyforest

music_man said:


> We might have different opinions of loud. I say I cannot stand loud noise. Although to someone else I might be listening plenty loud. not. I never even asked anyone to listen after me! The Dave is a great DAC. I think it's HPA is equal to most $500 amps. Certainly not a $2,500 one. Of course most people would say you cannot hear any difference with the K972. They are very resolving but also ultra sensitive and 36 Ohms. Plus single ended. Well, like you said I shall see in a couple of day's. I can always return this too. AT some point then I am just going to play them out of my DAC. The RME ADI-2 has a very good HPA too. I like the Liquid Platinum a lot but it is not for me. The Burson is 24 volts so I cannot try the IFI PSU. AT least the GT comes with the Supercharger.


tonality wise gt matches with 812. and also i would recommended SE over BAL for thin sounding headphones

so you would get something out of gt with 812 

larger but bit flat soundstage, transparent upper mids. 

but tbh you dont need gt.....


----------



## iFi audio

music_man said:


> IFI brick tips fit it so I can try that too? How many volts is it?



If I may ask, do you mean our PSU here?


----------



## Tubewin

So, I'm having a slight issue with the preamp on the GT. I have some powered monitor speakers connected to the GT through balanced xlr and I'm getting a very high pitch shrieking sound coming out of my monitors. I have the GT set on low gain at 10 volume on the GT. The strange thing is it only happens if the volume is set from 4-19. The shrill high pitched sound goes away under 4 and over 19. When I put it on medium and high gain. all volume levels are fine. So the issue is only on low gain on the preamp mode. from levels 4-19. Can anyone else with powered monitors test out the low gain on the preamp from 4-19? Thanks. If mine is the only one with that problem, I'll have to send it back to get it fixed.


----------



## greyforest

Tubewin said:


> So, I'm having a slight issue with the preamp on the GT. I have some powered monitor speakers connected to the GT through balanced xlr and I'm getting a very high pitch shrieking sound coming out of my monitors. I have the GT set on low gain at 10 volume on the GT. The strange thing is it only happens if the volume is set from 4-19. The shrill high pitched sound goes away under 4 and over 19. When I put it on medium and high gain. all volume levels are fine. So the issue is only on low gain on the preamp mode. from levels 4-19. Can anyone else with powered monitors test out the low gain on the preamp from 4-19? Thanks. If mine is the only one with that problem, I'll have to send it back to get it fixed.


send it back, the muse volume chip is broken


----------



## Tubewin

greyforest said:


> send it back, the muse volume chip is broken


Probably, but when I hook up my Mcintosh amp to the preamp of the GT and power bookshelf speakers, there is no high shrill shrieking on any volume level. Only when I hook up powered monitors and at low gain from 4-19 volume. So strange. I'll talk with Burson. I was just curious to see if anyone else had that experience with powered monitors to the GT.


----------



## greyforest

Tubewin said:


> Probably, but when I hook up my Mcintosh amp to the preamp of the GT and power bookshelf speakers, there is no high shrill shrieking on any volume level. Only when I hook up powered monitors and at low gain from 4-19 volume. So strange. I'll talk with Burson. I was just curious to see if anyone else had that experience with powered monitors to the GT.


i use active monitors as well, tested in low gain. np


----------



## Tormenta

Tubewin said:


> So, I'm having a slight issue with the preamp on the GT. I have some powered monitor speakers connected to the GT through balanced xlr and I'm getting a very high pitch shrieking sound coming out of my monitors. I have the GT set on low gain at 10 volume on the GT. The strange thing is it only happens if the volume is set from 4-19. The shrill high pitched sound goes away under 4 and over 19. When I put it on medium and high gain. all volume levels are fine. So the issue is only on low gain on the preamp mode. from levels 4-19. Can anyone else with powered monitors test out the low gain on the preamp from 4-19? Thanks. If mine is the only one with that problem, I'll have to send it back to get it fixed.


Can you connect sensitive high-sensitivity headphones and confirm that there is more white noise between 36 and 51 volumes?


----------



## Tubewin

Tormenta said:


> Can you connect sensitive high-sensitivity headphones and confirm that there is more white noise between 36 and 51 volumes?


It's only in the preamp section. I'm using Utopia's which are fairly easy to drive on low gain without any distortion. I don't have any iems.


----------



## Tubewin

So I connected the powered monitors to the mains instead of the conditioner/regenerator and the issue is still there. I do think there is something wrong with the preamp section on low gain specifically volume 4-19. The moment I drop it to 3 or raise it to 20, the high shrill shrieking (it's not white noise) is gone.


----------



## Tormenta (Mar 18, 2022)

Tubewin said:


> ...


Isn't there more white noise in the 36-51 volume section than in the other volume section when the music is not playing after the high gain is set? I'd appreciate it if you could check it out. Plz


----------



## Tubewin

Tormenta said:


> Isn't there more white noise in the 36-51 volume section than in the other volume section when the music is not playing after the high gain is set? I'd appreciate it if you could check it out. Plz


I checked 0-100... I'm telling you there's a high shrill shrieking sound from 4-19 volume level.


----------



## Tormenta

Tubewin said:


> I checked 0-100... I'm telling you there's a high shrill shrieking sound from 4-19 volume level.


I am asking you for your help because there seems to be a little more white noise between 36 and 51 when I output the headphones. I don't have an active speaker, but I'll check the pre-out.


----------



## Tubewin

Tormenta said:


> I am asking you for your help because there seems to be a little more white noise between 36 and 51 when I output the headphones. I don't have an active speaker, but I'll check the pre-out.


I'll check it when I get the chance. So your issue is with low gain from 36-51? I don't have iem's. I have the Utopia. But I'll check later.


----------



## Tormenta

Tubewin said:


> I'll check it when I get the chance. So your issue is with low gain from 36-51? I don't have iem's. I have the Utopia. But I'll check later.


There's a little more white noise in section 36-51. Of course, it's fine, and if you lower the gain, there's no problem. I was wondering if it was a characteristic of the muse volume chip, so I asked for your help.


----------



## Tubewin

Tormenta said:


> There's a little more white noise in section 36-51. Of course, it's fine, and if you lower the gain, there's no problem. I was wondering if it was a characteristic of the muse volume chip, so I asked for your help.


You do understand I'm having an issue as well right? You're asking someone who needs help himself... I'm having more issues than white noise...


----------



## krude

I can only say that I've heard about such issues with Soloist 3xp, those should be looked at by the manufacturer imo.


----------



## Tormenta

Tubewin said:


> You do understand I'm having an issue as well right? You're asking someone who needs help himself... I'm having more issues than white noise...


I am asking if you have the same problem as me in order to collect various cases and ask the manufacturer. I'm sorry I didn't help you.


----------



## Tormenta

krude said:


> I can only say that I've heard about such issues with Soloist 3xp, those should be looked at by the manufacturer imo.


Isn't the problem with 3XP not white noise, but volume control?


----------



## Tubewin

Tormenta said:


> I am asking if you have the same problem as me in order to collect various cases and ask the manufacturer. I'm sorry I didn't help you.


You didn't even try to help me, and yet you're asking me for help. Did you try using powered monitors in the preamp section yet? Let me know when you do and get back to me please! Okay! thanks.


----------



## Tormenta

Tubewin said:


> You didn't even try to help me, and yet you're asking me for help. Did you try using powered monitors in the preamp section yet? Let me know when you do and get back to me please! Okay! thanks.


I don't have an active speaker, but I told you in my previous reply that I would connect another amplifier with pre-out. And now I'm checking.


----------



## Tubewin

Tormenta said:


> I don't have an active speaker, but I told you in my previous reply that I would connect another amplifier with pre-out. And now I'm checking.


You don't need to do that. I said in my previous post that I had connected a mcintosh amplifier into the preamp portion of the GT which was than connected to some bookshelf speakers. There was no distortion from the speakers, only when connected to powered speakers did this happen.


----------



## Tormenta

Tubewin said:


> So, I'm having a slight issue with the preamp on the GT. I have some powered monitor speakers connected to the GT through balanced xlr and I'm getting a very high pitch shrieking sound coming out of my monitors. I have the GT set on low gain at 10 volume on the GT. The strange thing is it only happens if the volume is set from 4-19. The shrill high pitched sound goes away under 4 and over 19. When I put it on medium and high gain. all volume levels are fine. So the issue is only on low gain on the preamp mode. from levels 4-19. Can anyone else with powered monitors test out the low gain on the preamp from 4-19? Thanks. If mine is the only one with that problem, I'll have to send it back to get it fixed.


Two amplifiers were pre-outed and confirmed, but there was no high pitch. The volume section you mentioned seems to be the point where something changes in the volume setting. The same goes for sections 36 to 51 that I mentioned. It seems to be a problem with volume chip and opamp. Please contact the manufacturer.


----------



## Tormenta

It was confirmed that the OLED screen brightness setting affects some noise. I recommend lowering the brightness to the lowest.


----------



## Tormenta (Mar 18, 2022)

Del


----------



## PhazeCrive (Mar 18, 2022)

Any 1266 owners using the Burson GT? How is it for soundstage and bass slam? Soundnews saying it is one of, if not, the slammiest headphone amps he's tried.


----------



## Tubewin

So I connected a yamaha monitor to each xlr out of the GT on low gain 4-19 volume and there was no high shrill shireking noise. I am assuming the issue is the active monitor speakers and not the GT. I'll have to test a few things awhile longer to know for sure, but it is most likely the fault of the cheap $100.00 pair of monitors I was using. Burson has been keeping touch with me this whole time, and has been helpful. Thanks to Burson and everyone else here that chimed in.


----------



## krude

PhazeCrive said:


> Any 1266 owners using the Burson GT? How is it for soundstage and bass slam? Soundnews saying it is one of, if not, the slammiest headphone amps he's tried.


Sound stage excellent, very airy and lively presentation. Bass is good, not the best, but very good. It's a bright and airy sound signature and I like it a lot to be honest. Needs good quality power, otherwise it will have midrange and treble glare which sounds atrocious on TC, but give it good power and it will sound clean and solid. Big images, big sound. Needs a solid 50+ hours of burn in as well I think for the top end to settle. I think treble was a lot more forward when I got the amp first, but I also upgraded my power in the meantime, so it could be part burn in part power upgrade. Now it's my favourite paring for the TC.


----------



## greyforest

Tormenta said:


> Can you connect sensitive high-sensitivity headphones and confirm that there is more white noise between 36 and 51 volumes?


this is a long history problem...


----------



## Tormenta

greyforest said:


> this is a long history problem...


I see! That's a relief. Hah!


----------



## Chartreuse

Susvara owners - What gain settings are you using? I'm finding I can drive it just fine even at low gain (getting into the 70s though) but I'm not really sure what the benefits and tradeoffs are of using Low / Medium / High


----------



## krude

Chartreuse said:


> Susvara owners - What gain settings are you using? I'm finding I can drive it just fine even at low gain (getting into the 70s though) but I'm not really sure what the benefits and tradeoffs are of using Low / Medium / High


Low gain is fine for me, lowest distortion imo, cleanest sound.


----------



## Designer Tiger

Chartreuse said:


> Susvara owners - What gain settings are you using? I'm finding I can drive it just fine even at low gain (getting into the 70s though) but I'm not really sure what the benefits and tradeoffs are of using Low / Medium / High


The stage and image will be stretched out too much on balance out under high gain.

The Medium will be fine.


----------



## Tormenta

Has anyone tried replacing the volume buffer opamp?


----------



## LegionofDoom (Mar 21, 2022)

I ran a variety of listening tests on my broken-in GT amp over the weekend.   My headphones are ZMF VC.   I was keen to test the listening experience between volume matched levels on low gain and medium gain.    For me, low gain at 40 volume matched to med gain at 18.  This level represents "loud" for me and is at the limit of what I normally would want to listen to most of the time.   I used an iphone SPL meter ap, so there is probably some margin of error, but I matched based on the ave SPL level over the first 45 seconds of the song(s), and based on peak achieved SPL.  I focused my listening on 2 tracks:   Little Bird by Annie Lennox and India by Joe Walsh.   These are high energy, bass potent songs with a lot of dynamic range.

What I found was that I thought Medium gain sounded modestly better.  I felt that something about the higher voltage level from Med gain is controlling my dynamic drivers better.   The tracks had just a bit more energy and thump.   There was a better grip on the complete music and more cohesion to the totality of the song(s).   One analogy I thought about was "strength."   It was like a stronger, bigger line-backer bench pressing 150lbs vs the kicker.  Both can do it, but the line-backer just grins through it.   Anyway, YMMV, but for me I find that with my VCs I will be listening permanently on Medium for anything above moderate listening levels.   I do have more flexibility for low levels of volume on Low gain.  For me 01 on Med starts at a pretty solid volume level.   I imagine if I just wanted light classical relaxing music I would choose Low gain.   Still, for any desire to toe tap and head nod to rock?   That's Med all day, every day.  Bear in my headphones have a 300 ohm impedance, so I think the results are consistent with what I would have expected going into this experiment:  i.e. they like voltage!

I remain very happy with this amp pairing to my headphones.  No purchase regrets.  I do think you need at a bare minimum 50 hours of break-in time.  My next test is to roll in some V6 Classics in the volume buffer stage.   Stay tuned.


----------



## aseedsea

LegionofDoom said:


> I ran a variety of listening tests on my broken-in GT amp over the weekend.   My headphones are ZMF VC.   I was keen to test the listening experience between volume matched levels on low gain and medium gain.    For me, low gain at 40 volume matched to med gain at 18.  This level represents "loud" for me and is at the limit of what I normally would want to listen to most of the time.   I used an iphone SPL meter ap, so there is probably some margin of error, but I matched based on the ave SPL level over the first 45 seconds of the song(s), and based on peak achieved SPL.  I focused my listening on 2 tracks, Little Bird by Annie Lennox and India by Joe Walsh.   These are high energy, bass potent songs with a lot of dynamic range.
> 
> What I found was that I thought Medium gain sounded modestly better.  I felt that something about the higher voltage level from Med gain is controlling my dynamic drivers better.   The tracks had just a bit more energy and thump.   One analogy I thought about was "strength."   It was like a stronger, bigger line-backer bench pressing 150lbs vs the kicker.  Both can do it, but the line-backer just grins through it.   Anyway, YMMV, but for me I find that with my VCs I will be listening permanently on Medium for anything above moderate listening levels.   I do have more flexibility for low levels of volume on Low gain.  For me 01 on Med starts at a pretty solid volume level.   I imagine if I just wanted light classical relaxing music I would choose Low gain.   Still, for any desire to toe tap and head nod to rock?   That's Med all day, every day.  Bear in my headphones have a 300 ohm impedance, so I think the results are consistent with what I would have expected going into this experiment:  i.e. they like voltage!
> 
> I remain very happy with this amp pairing to my headphones.  No purchase regrets.  I do think you need at a bare minimum 50 hours of break-in time.  My next test is to roll in some V6 Classics in the volume buffer stage.   Stay tuned.


I agree. And, this is coming from easier to drive Elites.


----------



## Chartreuse

LegionofDoom said:


> I ran a variety of listening tests on my broken-in GT amp over the weekend.   My headphones are ZMF VC.   I was keen to test the listening experience between volume matched levels on low gain and medium gain.    For me, low gain at 40 volume matched to med gain at 18.  This level represents "loud" for me and is at the limit of what I normally would want to listen to most of the time.   I used an iphone SPL meter ap, so there is probably some margin of error, but I matched based on the ave SPL level over the first 45 seconds of the song(s), and based on peak achieved SPL.  I focused my listening on 2 track:   Little Bird by Annie Lennox and India by Joe Walsh.   These are high energy, bass potent songs with a lot of dynamic range.
> 
> What I found was that I thought Medium gain sounded modestly better.  I felt that something about the higher voltage level from Med gain is controlling my dynamic drivers better.   The tracks had just a bit more energy and thump.   There was a better grip on the complete music and more cohesion to the totality of the song(s).   One analogy I thought about was "strength."   It was like a stronger, bigger line-backer bench pressing 150lbs vs the kicker.  Both can do it, but the line-backer just grins through it.   Anyway, YMMV, but for me I find that with my VCs I will be listening permanently on Medium for anything above moderate listening levels.   I do have more flexibility for low levels of volume on Low gain.  For me 01 on Med starts at a pretty solid volume level.   I imagine if I just wanted light classical relaxing music I would choose Low gain.   Still, for any desire to toe tap and head nod to rock?   That's Med all day, every day.  Bear in my headphones have a 300 ohm impedance, so I think the results are consistent with what I would have expected going into this experiment:  i.e. they like voltage!
> 
> I remain very happy with this amp pairing to my headphones.  No purchase regrets.  I do think you need at a bare minimum 50 hours of break-in time.  My next test is to roll in some V6 Classics in the volume buffer stage.   Stay tuned.



Did you consider throwing "high" into the testing mix? If Medium Gain is better... why not keep going to see if it continues to improve?


----------



## aseedsea

Chartreuse said:


> Did you consider throwing "high" into the testing mix? If Medium Gain is better... why not keep going to see if it continues to improve?


For me, high gain introduced a hiss.


----------



## Chartreuse

aseedsea said:


> For me, high gain introduced a hiss.


Interesting... are you using the Supercharger? Noisy DAC? I haven't heard a hiss on HG, even with high sensitivity (HE1KSE) and high volumes. Using the Supercharger and a DAVE.


----------



## aseedsea

Chartreuse said:


> Interesting... are you using the Supercharger? Noisy DAC? I haven't heard a hiss on HG, even with high sensitivity (HE1KSE) and high volumes. Using the Supercharger and a DAVE.don’t believe so.


Clean power and super charger being used. Elites are very easy to drive and I wouldn’t need high gain, regardless.so, I don’t see it as an issue.


----------



## MalinYamato

DAPpower said:


> Ok guys, just installed the new op amps and I'm gonna give it a shot.
> 
> Kind of nervous because this is my first time swapping op amp components and really hoping I didn't screw up the positioning of the chips.
> 
> Wish me luck!


crazy, you buy a very expensive amp but you need to rebuild it with different amps to make it sound good.


----------



## MalinYamato

escalibur said:


> Burson has just released a new 'Red' version and it looks stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/soloist-3x-grand-tourer/


I am a lady and want this bad  a man with one may marry me


----------



## MalinYamato

Hanyong said:


> I use cayin n62A02 Lo higt gain GT mid or Hi gain to drive HEDD power and sound volume is no problem, compared to rme adi 2.


u can use your GT as a headphone holder also.


----------



## aseedsea (Mar 21, 2022)

MalinYamato said:


> crazy, you buy a very expensive amp but you need to rebuild it with different amps to make it sound good.


Tell that to just about every tube amp person rolling tubes. The op amp can be seen as a feature for some. And, it will not make it sound ‘good’. Rather, it may slightly change some aspects of tonality to the benefit of some.


----------



## rmsanger

MalinYamato said:


> I am a lady and want this bad  a man with one may marry me



And all in agreement say I do.


----------



## DAPpower

MalinYamato said:


> crazy, you buy a very expensive amp but you need to rebuild it with different amps to make it sound good.


The GT was a very good amp already and even though I liked the stock tonality a lot, I guess my ears preferred something more intimate and slightly engaging.

But yeah, it's not a massive upgrade, more like a side grade in regards to the tonality and other aspects for the most part.


----------



## SlothRock

For those that have the GT and a tube amp, is there a massive difference that makes purchasing a tube amp worth it still? I know tube amps have different flavors than solid state but haven't actually purchased a tube amp before. I got "the itch" again for some hardware and have been considering getting a tube amp so I can cover all the grounds but not sure if it's worth the $$


----------



## krude

SlothRock said:


> For those that have the GT and a tube amp, is there a massive difference that makes purchasing a tube amp worth it still? I know tube amps have different flavors than solid state but haven't actually purchased a tube amp before. I got "the itch" again for some hardware and have been considering getting a tube amp so I can cover all the grounds but not sure if it's worth the $$


Yes, most tube amps will sound totally different to stock GT, especially with dynamic driver cans. Go for it. I use my HA6a a lot actually.


----------



## Hanyong

MalinYamato said:


> u can use your GT as a headphone holder also.


I know, but I wouldn't do that, the fan blows dust into the earphones.😅


----------



## DAPpower

Hanyong said:


> I know, but I wouldn't do that, the fan blows dust into the earphones.😅


I do that when the amp is off, definitely not a good idea to hang your cans there while the amp is running because the GT will get really hot and overheat fast.


----------



## horatiu

DAPpower said:


> the GT will get really hot and overheat fast.


The perfect sign of a wrong design. And the requirement for a fan, of course. They should have made the chassis bigger, with better, passive cooling. Hopefully they'll follow up with one, someday.


----------



## SlothRock

horatiu said:


> The perfect sign of a wrong design. And the requirement for a fan, of course. They should have made the chassis bigger, with better, passive cooling. Hopefully they'll follow up with one, someday.



I doubt that headphones would make it overheat unless they're COMPLETELY covering the exhaust. My GT gets WAY less hot than my previous Schiit amp and is just barely warm to the touch vs. actually legitimately hot. I have no concerns of overheating.


----------



## MalinYamato (Mar 23, 2022)

has anyone tried this thing with a subwoofer?  Does the Soloist adjust the power out to the sub to make the* BASS* optimal for headphone listening?


----------



## qsk78

MalinYamato said:


> has anyone tried this thing with a subwoofer?  Does the Soloist adjust the power out to the sub to make the* BASS* optimal for headphone listening?


I own TZero mk III which is a down firing sub. The REL on your picture is a front firing sub, so it should be a good option for the GT.
The volume adjustments you need to do on the sub side to match your headphones level.


----------



## MalinYamato

qsk78 said:


> I own TZero mk III which is a down firing sub. The REL on your picture is a front firing sub, so it should be a good option for the GT.
> The volume adjustments you need to do on the sub side to match your headphones level.


I have a very big REL SW, but it is stored away and I want a more portable solution and your TZero seems to be a perfect option.... how much does your TZero mk III improve the bass experience while listening to headphones?


----------



## qsk78

MalinYamato said:


> I have a very big REL SW, but it is stored away and I want a more portable solution and your TZero seems to be a perfect option.... how much does your TZero mk III improve the bass experience while listening to headphones?


I use it with two active Neumann near-field speakers today. This is the best way to utilize this sub.

 I believe that the front firing sub suits better for Headphone+Sub mode since you need to feel (air movement) rather than listen. 

With the down firing sub you have to make it very loud.


----------



## MalinYamato

qsk78 said:


> I use it with two active Neumann near-field speakers today. This is the best way to utilize this sub.
> 
> I believe that the front firing sub suits better for Headphone+Sub mode since you need to feel (air movement) rather than listen.
> 
> With the down firing sub you have to make it very loud.


how do you connect the GT to those speakers? Though the 2 RCA outs or the sub out?


----------



## qsk78 (Mar 29, 2022)

MalinYamato said:


> how do you connect the GT to those speakers? Though the 2 RCA outs or the sub out?


Speakers to XLR, the sub to the sub out. 
But I don't do in any longer, I use speakers + sub now.


----------



## LegionofDoom (Mar 29, 2022)

Chartreuse said:


> Did you consider throwing "high" into the testing mix? If Medium Gain is better... why not keep going to see if it continues to improve?


I’ve listened to the High gain stage for another week after running my Low/Med gain test.  I can tell subjectively at any volume level I prefer Med over High.  I can hear some background hiss on High with no music playing.  I also found instrument separation, and tonality take a modest step back on High.  Timbre pretty much pancakes.

I don’t see myself using High gain on the GT…at least not with ZMF VCs.


----------



## Tormenta

My GT


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Finally able to try GT today. Paired with Qutest and ZMF Verite Stabilize, my first reaction is how expansive the soundstage imaging here, and the pin-point location of each individual instrument also "sharply" layered. It's even significantly better than the Burson Soloist 3XP.

Character wise, a bit similar like Soloist 3XP, kind of neutral treble, tight and deep bass, with slight warmness in vocality that make everything become natural. Lively and engaging transient. GT clearly produce richer detail through all spectrum though.

Need to do more comparison, especially against the mighty Formula S with Diana TC. So far my opinion GT is really a special SS amp that may hard to defeat even with more expensive stuff.

For ZMF Verite Stabilize I would choose GT over Formula S, but we all now Formula S designed for Planar and low impedance headphone. Not for dynamic and high impedance cans.

note: Actually Soloist 3XP is much hotter than GT when in operation for more than 3 hours.


----------



## Slim1970

TheMiddleSky said:


> Finally able to try GT today. Paired with Qutest and ZMF Verite Stabilize, my first reaction is how expansive the soundstage imaging here, and the pin-point location of each individual instrument also "sharply" layered. It's even significantly better than the Burson Soloist 3XP.
> 
> Character wise, a bit similar like Soloist 3XP, kind of neutral treble, tight and deep bass, with slight warmness in vocality that make everything become natural. Lively and engaging transient. GT clearly produce richer detail through all spectrum though.
> 
> ...


Oh, I like the way you are describing the GT. I found the Soloist 3XP a little thin sounding despite its expansive character in comparison with the Formula S when I had both. The GT from your description has a more weightier sound with some warmth. Looking forward to reading what you think of the GT versus the Formula S


----------



## PhazeCrive

Would something like a D90SE suffice for now? My GT arrives tomorrow, and I have suspicions that the D90SE will bottleneck the GT's soundstage.
(Asking as I don't have a dac and am looking in the 1500 dollar range.)


----------



## Tormenta

GGustard x26pro + u18 ddc


----------



## PhazeCrive

Wow that looks mighty fine for the price. Thanks


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Slim1970 said:


> Oh, I like the way you are describing the GT. I found the Soloist 3XP a little thin sounding despite its expansive character in comparison with the Formula S when I had both. The GT from your description has a more weightier sound with some warmth. Looking forward to reading what you think of the GT versus the Formula S



By default Soloist 3XP and GT use V6 Vivid. You can always swap opamp V6 Classic (either one pair or two pairs of them) for weightier midrange-bass and a little darker treble too.



PhazeCrive said:


> Would something like a D90SE suffice for now? My GT arrives tomorrow, and I have suspicions that the D90SE will bottleneck the GT's soundstage.
> (Asking as I don't have a dac and am looking in the 1500 dollar range.)


It's a great dac, but of course not the end of the world.


----------



## Tormenta

DAPpower said:


> Ok guys, just installed the new op amps and I'm gonna give it a shot.
> 
> Kind of nervous because this is my first time swapping op amp components and really hoping I didn't screw up the positioning of the chips.
> 
> Wish me luck!


I have a question. I installed sil994 and 2590 dual, but there is no sound. If you install the Burson Opium again, it will work well. What's the reason?


----------



## Slim1970 (Apr 4, 2022)

Tormenta said:


> I have a question. I installed sil994 and 2590 dual, but there is no sound. If you install the Burson Opium again, it will work well. What's the reason?


Did you get the 8dip adapter for the SS2590's?

https://sparkoslabs.com/product/pro-to-dual-dip8-adapter/

Also make sure the notches which indicate pin 1 are aligned.


----------



## Tormenta

Slim1970 said:


> Did you get the 8dip adapter for the SS2590's?
> 
> https://sparkoslabs.com/product/pro-to-dual-dip8-adapter/
> 
> Also make sure the notches which indicate pin 1 are aligned.


That's it! I think it's an extension cable contact error.


----------



## DAPpower (Apr 4, 2022)

Tormenta said:


> That's it! I think it's an extension cable contact error.


Oh boy, try not to mess up the positioning with the notches, that may result in you frying your amp.

Also make sure all the connector pieces of the op amps are fully connected down to the sockets, you can use something that is pointy but not too sharp to help push/secure the op amps down all the way into the dip8 recievers on the board.

I hope you like the sound! Give it a burn in too!


----------



## Slim1970

Anyone compare the Burson Soloist 3X GT to a Benchmark HPA4? I’m trying to decide which one of these amps I want to try next.


----------



## Tormenta

DAPpower said:


> Oh boy, try not to mess up the positioning with the notches, that may result in you frying your amp.
> 
> Also make sure all the connector pieces of the op amps are fully connected down to the sockets, you can use something that is pointy but not too sharp to help push/secure the op amps down all the way into the dip8 recievers on the board.
> 
> I hope you like the sound! Give it a burn in too!


I accidentally burned the main board once. 
Thx


----------



## PhazeCrive

Slim1970 said:


> Anyone compare the Burson Soloist 3X GT to a Benchmark HPA4? I’m trying to decide which one of these amps I want to try next.


Soundnews said the Volot is an upgrade to the HPA4, and in his high end amp shootout, the HPA4 wasn't included. Just the Ferrum, GT, and Volot, to which the GT won. He said he sees no reason to use the Benchmark anymore with the GT being just as resolving but not lacking soul or dynamics like the HPA4 was doing. Stage and bass presence will also be bigger.

The Volot ended up losing to the GT in mostly every area too 💀. HPA4 is souless and clinical, and Abyss thinks so too. My GT comes today (I used to own a A90 and that's apparently very similar to the HP4) so I'll let you know further if necessary.


----------



## krude

PhazeCrive said:


> Soundnews said the Volot is an upgrade to the HPA4, and in his high end amp shootout, the HPA4 wasn't included. Just the Ferrum, GT, and Volot, to which the GT won. He said he sees no reason to use the Benchmark anymore with the GT being just as resolving but not lacking soul or dynamics like the HPA4 was doing. Stage and bass presence will also be bigger.
> 
> The Volot ended up losing to the GT in mostly every area too 💀. HPA4 is souless and clinical, and Abyss thinks so too. My GT comes today (I used to own a A90 and that's apparently very similar to the HP4) so I'll let you know further if necessary.


From my experience GT, Ferrum and Volot (haven't heard the Volot so extrapolating) are on the same level. GT is bright and airy, Ferrum is darker and midrange focused, Volot is apparently similar to GT but that's just what people say. Point being, you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## PhazeCrive

Yeah, but definitely all better than the HPA4. If the Volot and GT are similar then you'd be better off with GT since it's not the size and weight a microwave on your desk/rack.

It's also currently out of stock so there's that.


----------



## Erwinatm (Apr 5, 2022)

Hi, I want to share my first experience with Soloist 3GT which I just got it yesterday evening for test before buying. I have joined this forum since 2018 but only as silent reader, seldom or never write comments or share pictures until recently. I come from hi end home audio, been playing audio gear since 1994 and also portable/headphones/iems around 2015. I am not young anymore and can't hear anything above 14khz, so when I express treble as bright could that be already piercing eardrums for younger fellow.

Equipment used for this writings :
Source : My own build fanless Roon server with Jcat USB card, Jcat Ethernet card. Etheregen ethernet switch. Powered by custom LPSU made by my friend (local tube amp builder).
DAC : dCS Bartok (DAC only)
Cables : Power Cable : Audience SEI, Silentwire AC5, Consonance Ella. LAN : Furutech. USB : Furutech and Oyaide Continental 5S V2. I have Voodoo cable C14 to C7 IEC Adapter, so I have flexibility to change cables with IEC plugs. (GT use C7 or Figure 8 plug)
Power Strips/conditioner : Furutech etp80
CANS : ZMF Verity closed with OFC cable, Meze Empyrean w/ Silver plated copper cable, HD650 w/ custom silver plated copper cable.

Now Soloist 3GT :

Build quality :
Superb with high quality machined aluminum chassis. Plugs/knobs/remote control are also high quality material. Worth of a TOTL products, never feel cheap while touching it.

Power brick :
It uses switching mode power supply. Well, personally I will not use this power brick. I have ordered linear power supply from my friend to replace it. In my dedicated audio power line, switching power supply distort my clean power line.

Sound quality :
I listen to music around 4-5 hours a day during weekdays because my office is my listening room as well. My taste of music are mixed from  jazz vocals, mainstream jazz, classical, high quality pop, rock, folks/country and also audiophile recording from FIM, TBM, Blue Note, Stockfisch, Chesky, Reference Recording etc.

First Impression :
I hooked up 3GT with Silentwire AC5 power cable (SRP Eur100, German Cable) and connect ZMF VC . It just turned on, still cold and new. My friend, the shop owner said he has listened to it for just around 8 hours, so it is pretty brand new.  I knew I don't want to hear how it sounds, but I couldn't resist the temptation. I grabbed and put it on. Treble was harsh, metallic, I couldn't stand it even for a minute.  Sound stage was already big. Bass was also big. Vocals still sibilance for female voice.

After 1 hour
I changed the power cable to Consonance Ella Baby (SRP USD230) which is a warm cable. It tamed out the high freq energy but somehow there is a veil in midrange especially male vocal. I am not satisfied.
So I change it again with Audience Power SEI  (SRP USD1000). Now it starts to sing, this amp really has spacious staging,  wide, tall and deep. Instrument is clearly separated and located tidily. Amber Rubarth - Novocaine - Sessions from the 17th Ward clearly depict these. I also play Nicholas Gunn - Grand Canyon - The music of The Grand Canyon....it confirms what this amp capable of producing big soundstage.

Bass is tight and reach to the bottom. I listen to Jazz Variants - The O zone Percussion Group , you still can hear the thump from the big drum farther behind. Very Dynamic. Pace is fast. I also recommend Jennifer Warnes - Way Down Deep - The Hunters for bass extension test. It should be low and tight.

Midrange is on the neutral side (expressions commonly used in head-fi), not dominant and as big as tube amps. For solid state is very good. I listen to Youn Sun Nah - My Favorite Things - Same Girl. Her voice is lush, sweet and the xylophone  (maybe a xylophone, not too sure)  sound decay is so good. I take another test to build more confidence, I play Musica Nuda - I will survive - Musica Nuda, wow it is very very good, the bass and her voice is exceptional with this amp.

I listen to Patricia Barber's - Ode to Billy Joe - Cafe Blue for high freq test. If your system is too bright this song will reveal terrible sibilance. GT3 pass it. I don't feel fatigue and drop my VC when listening to it at Vol 20 , medium gain.

Black background, it is very quiet and pitch black. I test it with Suzanne Vega - Tom's Diner - Solitude Standing. This song has no instrument, only Suzanne singing in a room. You can hear the very subtle echo after she stops sing a sentence.

I hope you enjoy this "too" long post (actually my longest) and please mind my English as I am not native speaker.

DECISION : I BUY BURSON SOLOIST 3 Grand Tourer.


----------



## Erwinatm (Apr 5, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## krude

Erwinatm said:


> Hi, I want to share my first experience with Soloist 3GT which I just got it yesterday evening for test before buying. I have joined this forum since 2018 but only as silent reader, seldom or never write comments or share pictures until recently. I come from hi end home audio, been playing audio gear since 1994 and also portable/headphones/iems around 2015. I am not young anymore and can't hear anything above 14khz, so when I express treble as bright could that be already piercing eardrums for younger fellow.
> 
> Equipment used for this writings :
> Source : My own build fanless Roon server with Jcat USB card, Jcat Ethernet card. Etheregen ethernet switch. Powered by custom LPSU made by my friend (local tube amp builder).
> ...


Nice one, you will get a lot smoother and cleaner treble when you upgrade your power and after some more burn in. You should be able to run everything in low gain which yields even more smoothness and cleanliness


----------



## Erwinatm

krude said:


> Nice one, you will get a lot smoother and cleaner treble when you upgrade your power and after some more burn in. You should be able to run everything in low gain which yields even more smoothness and cleanliness


Indeed. The basic is already good. Sure it will improve after burned in. That's why I keep it


----------



## Slim1970

PhazeCrive said:


> Soundnews said the Volot is an upgrade to the HPA4, and in his high end amp shootout, the HPA4 wasn't included. Just the Ferrum, GT, and Volot, to which the GT won. He said he sees no reason to use the Benchmark anymore with the GT being just as resolving but not lacking soul or dynamics like the HPA4 was doing. Stage and bass presence will also be bigger.
> 
> The Volot ended up losing to the GT in mostly every area too 💀. HPA4 is souless and clinical, and Abyss thinks so too. My GT comes today (I used to own a A90 and that's apparently very similar to the HP4) so I'll let you know further if necessary.


Good stuff! I read that review and it’s what has me intrigued about the GT. I still would like to hear the HPA4 just to be sure it’s as cold and clinical as some, not all,  are saying it is. On a side note, I owned the 3X Reference and Soloist 3XP. I can’t say that I was all that impressed with them. So purchasing the GT blindly does give me pause.


----------



## krude

Slim1970 said:


> Good stuff! I read that review and it’s what has me intrigued about the GT. I still would like to hear the HPA4 just to be sure it’s as cold and clinical as some, not all,  are saying it is. On a side note, I owned the 3X Reference and Soloist 3XP. I can’t say that I was all that impressed with them. So purchasing the GT blindly does give me pause.


What did you not like about 3xp? GT is the same sound just better in all aspects, so if you fundamentally didn't gel with the sound signature you might not like the GT either.


----------



## Korean audiophile

krude said:


> From my experience GT, Ferrum and Volot (haven't heard the Volot so extrapolating) are on the same level. GT is bright and airy, Ferrum is darker and midrange focused, Volot is apparently similar to GT but that's just what people say. Point being, you can't go wrong with either.


Really want to try the Ferrum stack


----------



## Korean audiophile

Slim1970 said:


> Good stuff! I read that review and it’s what has me intrigued about the GT. I still would like to hear the HPA4 just to be sure it’s as cold and clinical as some, not all,  are saying it is. On a side note, I owned the 3X Reference and Soloist 3XP. I can’t say that I was all that impressed with them. So purchasing the GT blindly does give me pause.


Really should stay away with anything THX


----------



## Slim1970

krude said:


> What did you not like about 3xp? GT is the same sound just better in all aspects, so if you fundamentally didn't gel with the sound signature you might not like the GT either.


The biggest issue I had with both amps is they lacked weight and body to their sound. The resolution, dynamics, and staging were there. At the time I had the Luxman P-750u and they was the perfect sounding amp to me. the issue I had with it was it did not have the transparency I need to match with my Chord DAVE. As good as the Luxman was or is it has a sound. A very good sound but it does add flavor to the music.


----------



## krude (Apr 5, 2022)

Slim1970 said:


> The biggest issue I had with both amps is they lacked weight and body to their sound. The resolution, dynamics, and staging were there. At the time I had the Luxman P-750u and they was the perfect sounding amp to me. the issue I had with it was it did not have the transparency I need to match with my Chord DAVE. As good as the Luxman was or is it has a sound. A very good sound but it does add flavor to the music.


I see, fair enough, GT has the same signature imo, very airy. I would try Ferrum if you're after more body, a bit darker sound, still supreme clarity, details and dynamics. I think some ppl here had the Luxman and consider Oor an upgrade to that sound.


----------



## Slim1970

Korean audiophile said:


> Really should stay away with anything THX


I know, everything about owning a THX amp goes against what I know about amps. Yet something tells me I’d like HPA4’s sound. Crazy, I know….


----------



## Korean audiophile

Erwinatm said:


> Hi, I want to share my first experience with Soloist 3GT which I just got it yesterday evening for test before buying. I have joined this forum since 2018 but only as silent reader, seldom or never write comments or share pictures until recently. I come from hi end home audio, been playing audio gear since 1994 and also portable/headphones/iems around 2015. I am not young anymore and can't hear anything above 14khz, so when I express treble as bright could that be already piercing eardrums for younger fellow.
> 
> Equipment used for this writings :
> Source : My own build fanless Roon server with Jcat USB card, Jcat Ethernet card. Etheregen ethernet switch. Powered by custom LPSU made by my friend (local tube amp builder).
> ...


I wished they would make a all black GT instead of red buttons n volume pot


----------



## SlothRock

Loving my GT alongside the Euforia. Best of both worlds! Still need to use the preamp out to the Euforia and see how that combo sounds


----------



## Korean audiophile

SlothRock said:


> Loving my GT alongside the Euforia. Best of both worlds! Still need to use the preamp out to the Euforia and see how that combo sounds


Gamer ?


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Slim1970 said:


> The biggest issue I had with both amps is they lacked weight and body to their sound. The resolution, dynamics, and staging were there. At the time I had the Luxman P-750u and they was the perfect sounding amp to me. the issue I had with it was it did not have the transparency I need to match with my Chord DAVE. As good as the Luxman was or is it has a sound. A very good sound but it does add flavor to the music.



For me GT is more aggressive (more bite and impact) than Formula S, but at the same time GT also have slight warmer layer in sound. GT is expansive, even side by side with Formula S, GT still pull ahead in term of soundstage (in all direction) and airy feeling. Both amp really excellent for micro detail, separation and speed. I think Formula S is a little cleaner in detail, but not by wide margin.

Both amps don't perform "hardness" or aggressive sounding as GSX Mk2.


----------



## DAPpower

SlothRock said:


> Loving my GT alongside the Euforia. Best of both worlds! Still need to use the preamp out to the Euforia and see how that combo sounds



Did ZMF make that hand/armrest board for you? That looks amazing....


----------



## SlothRock

Korean audiophile said:


> Gamer ?


Yes sir! My computer is both my audiophile station and gaming station  


DAPpower said:


> Did ZMF make that hand/armrest board for you? That looks amazing....


No I actually found the wrist rest through Etsy!! I saw a post on Reddit that lead me to them. Super happy with it, it looks great and is very comfy which I worried about with it being a hard wrist rest


----------



## Korean audiophile

SlothRock said:


> Yes sir! My computer is both my audiophile station and gaming station
> 
> No I actually found the wrist rest through Etsy!! I saw a post on Reddit that lead me to them. Super happy with it, it looks great and is very comfy which I worried about with it being a hard wrist rest


Eldon Ring?


----------



## SlothRock

Korean audiophile said:


> Eldon Ring?



Oh hell ya!!! I picked it up for PS5 and I jammed through that game . 75 hours later and I was able to beat it. Absolutely one of my favorite games all time officially


----------



## Korean audiophile

SlothRock said:


> Oh hell ya!!! I picked it up for PS5 and I jammed through that game . 75 hours later and I was able to beat it. Absolutely one of my favorite games all time officially


Haven't tried it yet but I am tempted


----------



## SlothRock

Korean audiophile said:


> Haven't tried it yet but I am tempted


Be sure you like both very difficult games and also games that don't tell you what to do really. I really enjoyed the game but I recommended it to some friends who are used to more conventional games and they ended up getting frustrated and quitting just as a heads up


----------



## AudioMoksha

SlothRock said:


> Loving my GT alongside the Euforia. Best of both worlds! Still need to use the preamp out to the Euforia and see how that combo sounds


Excellent set up. Audiophile and Mechanical Keebs hobby, best way to go bankrupt. I'm in the same boat.


----------



## DAPpower

SlothRock said:


> Oh hell ya!!! I picked it up for PS5 and I jammed through that game . 75 hours later and I was able to beat it. Absolutely one of my favorite games all time officially



I've also hooked up my GT with my PS5 and I cannot complain. Games like The Last of Us 2 utilize the PS5's "3D Sound" and that game scared me s***less at times because of all the ambient noise and tense situations.


----------



## Slim1970

TheMiddleSky said:


> For me GT is more aggressive (more bite and impact) than Formula S, but at the same time GT also have slight warmer layer in sound. GT is expansive, even side by side with Formula S, GT still pull ahead in term of soundstage (in all direction) and airy feeling. Both amp really excellent for micro detail, separation and speed. I think Formula S is a little cleaner in detail, but not by wide margin.
> 
> Both amps don't perform "hardness" or aggressive sounding as GSX Mk2.


Okay, not we're getting somewhere. The Formula S has a nice warmth to its sound. If you're saying the GT is slightly warmer that Formula S with more bite you may have just sold me on this amp. Plus the soundstage is expansive with air, wow!! I can add a set of Sparkos Labs op amps to pull even more detail out of the GT. Thanks for the early impressions.

By the way, I love the aggressive nature of the GS-X MK2. I'm looking for something that is close to this sound signature and it sounds like the GT is just that.


----------



## PhazeCrive

I have nothing else to compare this with, but this is FAR better than the A90, which is in the same vein of the HPA4. I run this out of a 3.5, to dual RCA from my computer while my Gustard a26pro arrives so the performance is not exact, but this amp is still imparting its flavor. I can't make any credible comments until, but I will say the TC bass has been awakened. With an amp this clean it is hard to make any comments about midrange warmth, but we'll see. Cleanliness and warmth tend to not exist in the same sentence sadly.


----------



## Slim1970

PhazeCrive said:


> I have nothing else to compare this with, but this is FAR better than the A90, which is in the same vein of the HPA4. I run this out of a 3.5, to dual RCA from my computer while my Gustard a26pro arrives so the performance is not exact, but this amp is still imparting its flavor. I can't make any credible comments until, but I will say the TC bass has been awakened. With an amp this clean it is hard to make any comments about midrange warmth, but we'll see. Cleanliness and warmth tend to not exist in the same sentence sadly.


The HPA4 uses the best THX amp boards, THX-888, in a dual mono configuration much like the 3X GT. It's a much better amp than the all the other THX variants. The bad part is it's a THX amp, haha. Unfortunately, they surgical tools. I imagine a good R2R or warm DAC would infuse some musicality into it. Either way, I like the way the GT is being described. It's moving way up on my "to get" or "must listen" list


----------



## Erwinatm

TheMiddleSky said:


> For me GT is more aggressive (more bite and impact) than Formula S, but at the same time GT also have slight warmer layer in sound. GT is expansive, even side by side with Formula S, GT still pull ahead in term of soundstage (in all direction) and airy feeling. Both amp really excellent for micro detail, separation and speed. I think Formula S is a little cleaner in detail, but not by wide margin.
> 
> Both amps don't perform "hardness" or aggressive sounding as GSX Mk2.


This Friday, my friend and me will compare GT vs Formula S - Powerman on 1266TC, ZMF VC & Empyrean. We also will test some XLR cables : Audience AU24SX, Acrolink 7N-A2070, Synergetic Research Resolution Reference, Siltech G3 XLR


----------



## Erwinatm (Apr 6, 2022)

Korean audiophile said:


> I wished they would make a all black GT instead of red buttons n volume pot


Yes black will be nice. Red to me is also cool. Many amps now come in various colors. take Audio Research I/50, they used to be conservative company.


----------



## paramesh

Erwinatm said:


> This Friday, my friend and me will compare GT vs Formula S - Powerman on 1266TC, ZMF VC & Empyrean. We also will test some XLR cables : Audience AU24SX, Acrolink 7N-A2070, Synergetic Research Resolution Reference, Siltech G3 XLR


looking forward to this !!
i liked the formula s  long ago ..but didnt take the plunge at that time and how have a GT incoming 
keen to hear the syngery with the TC , VC and so on ..


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Slim1970 said:


> Okay, not we're getting somewhere. The Formula S has a nice warmth to its sound. If you're saying the GT is slightly warmer that Formula S with more bite you may have just sold me on this amp. Plus the soundstage is expansive with air, wow!! I can add a set of Sparkos Labs op amps to pull even more detail out of the GT. Thanks for the early impressions.
> 
> By the way, I love the aggressive nature of the GS-X MK2. I'm looking for something that is close to this sound signature and it sounds like the GT is just that.


I forgot to add more info about the whole set up. Both Formula S and Burson GT use "standard" power supply. No Powerman, no Supercharger. There is Powerman lying around there, but problem is no Supercharger available haha.


----------



## Slim1970

TheMiddleSky said:


> I forgot to add more info about the whole set up. Both Formula S and Burson GT use "standard" power supply. No Powerman, no Supercharger. There is Powerman lying around there, but problem is no Supercharger available haha.


Adding the upgraded power supply will only increase what‘s good about amps.


----------



## PhazeCrive

Will the GT be sounding best on low or high gain? Stage larger on high gain, but more effortless on low?


----------



## Arcbeat (Apr 7, 2022)

SlothRock said:


> Euforia와 함께 내 GT를 사랑합니다. 두 세계의 최고! 여전히 Euforia에 프리앰프를 사용하고 콤보가 어떻게 들리는지 확인해야 합니다.



When I tried Euforia AE -> GT a while ago, there was a problem of impedence matching between each other.(need mid/high gain)

But after seeing this post, I'm a little curious about the GT -> Euforia setting. thanks


----------



## Tormenta (Apr 7, 2022)

Del


----------



## greyforest

Slim1970 said:


> Okay, not we're getting somewhere. The Formula S has a nice warmth to its sound. If you're saying the GT is slightly warmer that Formula S with more bite you may have just sold me on this amp. Plus the soundstage is expansive with air, wow!! I can add a set of Sparkos Labs op amps to pull even more detail out of the GT. Thanks for the early impressions.
> 
> By the way, I love the aggressive nature of the GS-X MK2. I'm looking for something that is close to this sound signature and it sounds like the GT is just that.


GT with v6 opamp smears a lot of details compare to gsx mk2

the onlything gt does better is horizontal soundstage but the price is soundstage depth

formula s is a joke...


----------



## Korean audiophile

greyforest said:


> GT with v6 opamp smears a lot of details compare to gsx mk2
> 
> the onlything gt does better is horizontal soundstage but the price is soundstage depth
> 
> formula s is a joke...






GS-X MK II has distortion values that are quite high past 2 Volts, no thanks I'll pass on the mk 2 and keep my GT


----------



## Slim1970

Korean audiophile said:


> GS-X MK II has distortion values that are quite high past 2 Volts, no thanks I'll pass on the mk 2 and keep my GT


I have the GS-X now. I’ve drove it to insane levels without clipping. Without that said, the GT is still a viable option as secondary amp.


----------



## Korean audiophile

Slim1970 said:


> The HPA4 uses the best THX amp boards, THX-888, in a dual mono configuration much like the 3X GT. It's a much better amp than the all the other THX variants. The bad part is it's a THX amp, haha. Unfortunately, they surgical tools. I imagine a good R2R or warm DAC would infuse some musicality into it. Either way, I like the way the GT is being described. It's moving way up on my "to get" or "must listen" list


I have it paired with the Pontus 2 r


Slim1970 said:


> I have the GS-X now. I’ve drove it to insane levels without clipping. Without that said, the GT is still a viable option as secondary amp.


Why don't u just do a tube amp to mix it up ?


----------



## Korean audiophile

Slim1970 said:


> I have the GS-X now. I’ve drove it to insane levels without clipping. Without that said, the GT is still a viable option as secondary amp.


Isn't distortion and clipping two different things


----------



## Tormenta

The burson v6 vivid is an ordinary, relatively inexpensive opamp.  The focus is on the sharpness of the chroma and contour rather than the detailed representation. If you replace it with a better opamp, you'll see a pleasant result. I am using sil994 and ss2590 and got better detail expression and dynamic result.

And I recommend a power accessory that can be connected between the supercharger and GT. (Condenser Bank, Rectification Filter)


----------



## Slim1970

Korean audiophile said:


> Why don't u just do a tube amp to mix it up ?


I have the McIntosh MHA200 tube amp. I may just stand pat. I was looking at the GT or HPA4 for a secondary setup but I don’t really need either. We’ll see, right now  I’m being a little obsessive. I’m just a victim of this hobby, haha 😂


----------



## Slim1970

Korean audiophile said:


> Isn't distortion and clipping two different things


They kind of go hand in hand. The sound will begin to distort right before it clips.


----------



## AudioMoksha

Joining the gang here, just order the GT for the Susvara after having gone through countless pages on here, and Sus thread. Now the wait begins, anyways the Sus is on the way also, so I guess they both will land near about the same time.


----------



## greyforest

Korean audiophile said:


> GS-X MK II has distortion values that are quite high past 2 Volts, no thanks I'll pass on the mk 2 and keep my GT


based on test with 3xp burson dont have good measurements as well
https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/burson-soloist-3x/


----------



## ericx85 (Apr 8, 2022)

greyforest said:


> based on test with 3xp burson dont have good measurements as well
> https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/burson-soloist-3x/


Originally it did bug me when I saw the 3xp didnt measure well but the A90 sounded so damn bad to me I just stopped caring and stuck with the 3xp when I had it. On a side note, the A90 and Singxer SA-1 measure very similarly yet a vast majority that had both seem to say they sound noticeably different when in theory they should sound exactly the same, so I dont know which part of measurements are even worth looking at anymore.


----------



## Erwinatm (Apr 8, 2022)

Korean audiophile said:


> GS-X MK II has distortion values that are quite high past 2 Volts, no thanks I'll pass on the mk 2 and keep my GT


I have Soloist 3GT and Singxer SA1 in my hand. Singxer is one of the highly praised amps by Audioscience Review . IMO, Singxer SA1 sound quality is nowhere near 3GT in any aspects, different league.  Measurement is 1 thing, most important, trust your ears....cheers.


----------



## jonathan c

Slim1970 said:


> They kind of go hand in hand. The sound will begin to distort right before it clips.


The increase in distortion can range from ‘gradual’ to ‘jump function’ as clipping is approached or breached - amps vary.


----------



## Erwinatm

ericx85 said:


> Originally it did bug me when I saw the 3xp didnt measure well but the A90 sounded so damn bad to me I just stopped caring and stuck with the 3xp when I had it. On a side note, the A90 and Singxer SA-1 measure very similarly yet a vast majority that had both seem to say they sound noticeably different when in theory they should sound exactly the same, so I dont know which part of measurements are even worth looking at anymore.


I did compare 3XP, Singxer SA1 and 3GT a bit  in the shop before I brought home 3GT. 3XP and GT almost sound similar, except 3GT has bigger staging, wider and taller. and also more transparant while 3XP has a little more emphasize in lower midrange. For my taste : 1st. 3GT, 2nd 3XP then SA1.


----------



## jonathan c

ericx85 said:


> so I dont know which part of measurements are even worth looking at anymore.


I think of two old adages:
a)  If a component sounds good but measures poorly, the wrong thing is being measured.
b)  According to the laws of aerodynamics, a bumblebee cannot / should not fly.


----------



## Tormenta (Apr 9, 2022)

My best susvara setting.

dac balance output voltage 2~3v (for soul), amplifier high gain

With the powerful power of Highgain, the soul that was heard in Lowgain is together

Try it.


----------



## up late

greyforest said:


> GT with v6 opamp smears a lot of details compare to gsx mk2
> 
> the onlything gt does better is horizontal soundstage but the price is soundstage depth
> 
> formula s is a joke...





greyforest said:


> based on test with 3xp burson dont have good measurements as well
> https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/burson-soloist-3x/


but can you actually hear what's being measured here given that we humans have a hearing threshold of around 0 decibels?


----------



## Erwinatm

*Burson Soloist 3GT – Xi Audio Formula S – Powerman Comparison *

Yesterday 3 friends of mine came to my place to do this comparison. We just want to have fun with this hobby and share our impressions with you guys, no other hidden intentions.   

*Associated equipments :  *

Source : Own build Roon server w/ Jcat USB and Ethernet Cards, Win10 + Audiophile optimizer + Fidelizer, powered with LPSU. 

DAC : dCS Bartok (DAC only) 

Power cords : A pair of Audience Powercord SEI 

XLR : Audience AU24SX , RCA : Audio Note Sogon Silver. 

Headphone : Abyss 1266 TC w/ JPS cable, ZMF Verite Closed w/ OFC Cable/BE Lambskin Pads. 
 
*Song Playlist : *

_*Soundstage Width, Depth & Layer : *_ 

The Nurse From Megen – Kharma Speakers Test CD Sampler 

 Fred Hirsch Trio - Swamp Thang – 97@The Village Vanguard  
_*Resolution and Details : *_ 

Yosi Harikawa – Bubbles – Wandering 

Camane - Sonhar Durante O Fado – Sempre de Mim 
_*Dynamic and Transient :*_ 

Ujamaa: America – Ingar Heine Bergby – 2L – The MQA Experience 

The Snow Maiden – Eiji Oue – Minnesota Orchestra – Tutti Orchestral Sampler 
_*Treble*_ 

Patricia Barber – Ode to Billy Joe - Café Blue 

Eva Cassidy – Firelds of Gold – Live at Blues Alley  
_*Midrange*_* : * 

_*Flute, Guitar, Piano *_

Myriam Alter - Come with Me – On where is there 

Dominic Miller – Lyre’s String – Fourth Wall 

_*Female Vocal *_

Jachinta – Danny Boy – Best of Jachinta 

Linda Ronstadt – When You wish upon a star – For Sentimental Reasons 

_*Male Vocal *_

James Taylor – Moon River – American Standards 

Hans Theesink – Feels Like Going Home – Journey On 
_*Bass*_ 

Remi Panossian Trio – Add Fiction – Soundpro lab Absolute Sampler Demo 

Jim Keltner – Drum Improvisation – Sheffield Labs Drum & Track 
_*Black Background*_ 

Jennifer Warnes – I see your face before me – Another time Another Place 

Suzanne Vega – Tom’s Diner – Solitude Standing 
Please note that the Burson 3 GT is still under 50 hours break in and using standard switching mode P/S. Formula S powered with separate P/S – Powerman is 1 year old and at its best state of performance. 


*With Abyss 1266TC *
Formula S  strength: 

Staging : More majectic nuances, deeper soundstage,  

Resolutions and details : Almost par, but Formula S slightly has more resolution. 

Treble : Smoother, cleaner at the top end,  

MidRange : This is where Formula S excels, vocal has more body, the singer position is focus & dead center, a little laidback than GT,  acoustic instruments has more “wood” sense/more bodied, flute’s sound is smoothly flowing, piano is more “grandeur”. 

Bass : More tight and punchy. Still go down to sub bass  but less quantity 

Black Background : Par. Both are very quiet and pitch black. 

*3GT Strength : *

Staging : Wider. Instrument’s position is easier to spot because is wider stretched. It is still realistic though. 

Dynamic and Transient : Slowest passage to the busiest is more intense. Pace is faster also. 

Bass : Go down to sub bass and more quantity than Formula S. 
 
*B. With ZMF Verite Close *
Hold your breath. Formula S when paired with 1266TC is like a Formula 1 car, fast and agile,  now when connected to VC become a road approved sports car. The american muscle car, the GT easily match it.  

Staging : FS still has deeper sound stage but the sense of large hall is shrinked, the 3D layer that are multiple rows with 1266 now has reduced to the same level to 3GT. In this part Gt wins because GT still has wider stage. 

Resolutions and details : GT wins. The texture of instruments, the rubbing hands on strings from a guitarist is clearly more obvious. 

Treble :  GT has more extension on the high treble zone. More open and transparant 

MidRange : Formula S still has the body in vocal especially female’s, however a little bit too heavy for male’s such as Hans Theesink Bariton voice. Don’t get us wrong, it is still good but we think GT is a little bit better in this region.  

Bass : The tautness bass with TC that is excellent, now a little bit loose.  GT already wins in quantity so we agree to give the trophy to GT. 

We can slightly hear more hiss with Formula S in high level. Burson still dead quiet 
Summing up : 

Abyss 1266TC is heavenly matched with Formula S. It is so good and in fact this is the best pair I have heard in Head-fi system (my system). You can’t go wrong with it.   

If we put 1266TC-Formula S as the benchmark, Burson 3GT is an amp that far exceed its price.  

3GT is a good match when paired with high impedance and warm sound headphones like ZMFs, Meze Empyrean/Elite, Senn HD650 etc. 
Conclusion and advise :  

If money is no object and if you have Abyss 1266TC, go get the Formula S + Powerman, it will take you to next level of audio reproduction. 
If you want to buy more headphones, get Burson 3GT, with the margin from Formula S’ price you can buy Audeze LCD5, Focal Utopia, ZMF Atrium and many others. 

Enjoy music and Cheers...


----------



## krude (Apr 9, 2022)

Erwinatm said:


> *Burson Soloist 3GT – Xi Audio Formula S – Powerman Comparison *
> 
> Yesterday 3 friends of mine came to my place to do this comparison. We just want to have fun with this hobby and share our impressions with you guys, no other hidden intentions.
> 
> ...


If you didn't run the GT with Supercharger and really good power it didn't present most of it's ability. Power affects it tremendously, it can easily sound harsh and unrefined. In my case adding a thoroidal transformer based filter transformed the amp for me. It needs to be crystal clear to know that it's running optimally. There should be no treble or midrange harshness on 1266 TC what so ever. It would probably be best to run it from a dedicated power line.


----------



## Erwinatm

krude said:


> If you didn't run the GT with Supercharger and really good power it didn't present most of it's ability. Power affects it tremendously, it can easily sound harsh and unrefined. In my case adding a thoroidal transformer based filter transformed the amp for me. It needs to be crystal clear to know that it's running optimally. There should be no treble or midrange harshness on 1266 TC what so ever. It would probably be best to run it from a dedicated power line.


Thanks. Will do a follow up when my LPSU is available.


----------



## krude

Erwinatm said:


> Thanks. Will do a follow up when my LPSU is available.


Nice one  it won't change the signature (add body etc) but it should improve micro dynamics and make it really smooth and clear accross the range.


----------



## Erwinatm




----------



## krude

Erwinatm said:


>


Tasty 😍


----------



## StevenR296

DAPpower said:


> I've also hooked up my GT with my PS5 and I cannot complain. Games like The Last of Us 2 utilize the PS5's "3D Sound" and that game scared me s***less at times because of all the ambient noise and tense situations.



I had read the PS5 can only utilize 3D Audio through the USB ports, Pulse 3D headset, or the 3.5mm port on the Dualsense. Do you have your PS5 connected using one of those ways? Or HDMI to your Monitor and so-on? I'm just curious if you're getting the 3D Audio Sony describes or if you're just getting the standard albeit very good sound from the Burson.


----------



## DAPpower

StevenR296 said:


> I had read the PS5 can only utilize 3D Audio through the USB ports, Pulse 3D headset, or the 3.5mm port on the Dualsense. Do you have your PS5 connected using one of those ways? Or HDMI to your Monitor and so-on? I'm just curious if you're getting the 3D Audio Sony describes or if you're just getting the standard albeit very good sound from the Burson.



No, since the PS5 doesn't accept UAC2 USB audio (pretty much every DAC will be UAC2 at this point) I had to buy a sort of cheap UAC1 Splitter/DAC device that will feed USB from the PS5 to the splitter and then optical out from the splitter into my Gustard X26 Pro DAC.


----------



## greyforest

Erwinatm said:


>


dont you need two formula s to drive headphone in true bal？


----------



## Tormenta (Apr 11, 2022)

Bakoon dc power filter 

Capacitance bank (filter) available between supercharger and GT.  I Get a wider sound stage and a little bit more dynamic.


----------



## Erwinatm

greyforest said:


> dont you need two formula s to drive headphone in true bal？


We wanted to compare 2 amps as fair as possible. Since GT doesn't have 2x3pins xlr, we used 3pins to 4 pins converter from JPS Labs also on Formula.


----------



## greyforest

Erwinatm said:


> We wanted to compare 2 amps as fair as possible. Since GT doesn't have 2x3pins xlr, we used 3pins to 4 pins converter from JPS Labs also on Formula.


feel like it is not a fair comparison. 
fomula s is single ended inside and gt is bal. you should compare the SE of gt with fomula s output.


----------



## Erwinatm

greyforest said:


> feel like it is not a fair comparison.
> fomula s is single ended inside and gt is bal. you should compare the SE of gt with fomula s output.


GT SE output is only half of its balance out, well not fair for GT also. When we test it we use bal out, high gain, vol about 40-50. 

However, Formula S even with the converter used is not too much different with its 2x3 pins xlr. It is still very special and magnificent combo with 1266TC


----------



## greyforest

Erwinatm said:


> GT SE output is only half of its balance out, well not fair for GT also. When we test it we use bal out, high gain, vol about 40-50.
> 
> However, Formula S even with the converter used is not too much different with its 2x3 pins xlr. It is still very special and magnificent combo with 1266TC


cause fomula s does not do bal it is SE in and out...thats why it sounds the same


----------



## PhazeCrive

I heard some complaints about the fan noise. You're never gonna hear it when music is on even at a bare minimum level. But I will say I do hear a very high pitch electrical sound when putting my ear next to the GT. It's so high pitched. It's a good 17khz+, but you can barely hear it. Idk if that's the fan making that, but it is only audible when your ear is right next to it. Nothing to nitpick. GT is absolutely silent when music is on. Don't let that steer you away from buying one. 
Cheers.


----------



## lightoflight (Apr 11, 2022)

PhazeCrive said:


> I heard some complaints about the fan noise. You're never gonna hear it when music is on even at a bare minimum level. But I will say I do hear a very high pitch electrical sound when putting my ear next to the GT. It's so high pitched. It's a good 17khz+, but you can barely hear it. Idk if that's the fan making that, but it is only audible when your ear is right next to it. Nothing to nitpick. GT is absolutely silent when music is on. Don't let that steer you away from buying one.
> Cheers.


I place mine right underneath the shelf and I do not hear the fan noise at all.


----------



## DAPpower

lightoflight said:


> I place mine right underneath the shelf and I do not hear the fan noise at all.



Oof, your GT must get really hot nudged in a tight space like that. I have mine up on my desktop table right beside me in verticle position for maximum air flow.


----------



## lightoflight

DAPpower said:


> Oof, your GT must get really hot nudged in a tight space like that. I have mine up on my desktop table right beside me in verticle position for maximum air flow.



Yeah, it's a little tight. I adjusted my shelf and now it has 1/4 inch of space. I think the top is an exhaust fan and should have enough space to push the hot air away since it's not in an enclosed cabinet.


----------



## Hanyong

Hi guys, I was wondering if the shock would be good for the GT?


----------



## Erwinatm

PhazeCrive said:


> I heard some complaints about the fan noise. You're never gonna hear it when music is on even at a bare minimum level. But I will say I do hear a very high pitch electrical sound when putting my ear next to the GT. It's so high pitched. It's a good 17khz+, but you can barely hear it. Idk if that's the fan making that, but it is only audible when your ear is right next to it. Nothing to nitpick. GT is absolutely silent when music is on. Don't let that steer you away from buying one.
> Cheers.


Agree. That is GT downside. I was avoiding cpu fan when building Roon Server but now I got one from the amp. However,  my aircon fan is still louder than the GT's.
I am not really bothered.

Still, I am intrigued whether it causing any unnecessary noise in sound reproduction. Mine is still new, dont dare to detach it now. Later maybe..


----------



## up late

^ i would think that removing the fan would void the warranty. have you compared the 3xgt to the cma600i's amp and if so did you notice a difference?


----------



## Erwinatm (Apr 12, 2022)

*Follow up*

Today, I listen both amps with Meze Empyrean.

Well..well the result is similar when both amps connected to 1266TC. Formula S is a better amp and superior in :

1. Staging : deeper, more holographic 3D
2. Resolutions & Details : slightly better, not by far
3. Treble : Smoother, cleaner.
4. Mid range : vocal is lush and sweeter, guitar has more bodied and wood sense, piano : longer decay and more grandeur, flute / trumpet are  also smoother flowing.
5. Bass : deeper and tight. Surprisingly has "same" quantity with GT.
6. Background : both amps are very quiet

It seems Formula S works better with planar and low impedance headphones (Empyrean = 32 ohm & 1266TC = 47 ohm) than 300 ohm - Dynamic ZMF Verite Closed. 

Enjoy music and cheers....


----------



## Dr_Hibbert

PhazeCrive said:


> I heard some complaints about the fan noise. You're never gonna hear it when music is on even at a bare minimum level. But I will say I do hear a very high pitch electrical sound when putting my ear next to the GT. It's so high pitched. It's a good 17khz+, but you can barely hear it. Idk if that's the fan making that, but it is only audible when your ear is right next to it. Nothing to nitpick. GT is absolutely silent when music is on. Don't let that steer you away from buying one.
> Cheers.


this is subjective.  i returned my GT because i absolutely *could* hear fan noise during quieter passages and i hated it.  deal breaker for me.


----------



## krude (Apr 12, 2022)

Dr_Hibbert said:


> this is subjective.  i returned my GT because i absolutely *could* hear fan noise during quieter passages and i hated it.  deal breaker for me.


I would have returned mine for the same reason but got stuck at customs. Added a passive pc fan controller which reduced the speed by approx 20% and with this tweak I can say it's close to silent ... and as I would've expected it to work stock. Idk there may be some unit variation when it comes to noise.


----------



## Arniesb

Dr_Hibbert said:


> this is subjective.  i returned my GT because i absolutely *could* hear fan noise during quieter passages and i hated it.  deal breaker for me.


dont care what manufacturers are saying... Any fan and especially small one will make noise and it only will get worse in time.


----------



## greyforest

gt needs the fan

once i was accidentally cover half of the top with a book

for like two hours and chasis became very hot...


----------



## Basil65

Just got mine yesterday. It's been running since then and will be doing my first listening test tonight. Concerning the fan noise, I just measured it with an app on my phone and it averages 32db when I put my phone about 10-15 cm above the fan (6 inches?). So, listening from about 1 meter, yes I hear the fan if everything is silent, but if I put my headphones on, I cannot hear the fan. So, I believe it depends on how sensitive you are to outside noise or how noisy is your environment. For my part, when the central heating system is working in the house, it drowns out the fan noise, so no issue here, but I can understand some people may be annoyed beyond what is acceptable to them if they have a very silent environment...


----------



## jonathan c

Arniesb said:


> dont care what manufacturers are saying... Any fan and especially small one will make noise and it only will get worse in time.


Agreed. Wouldn’t a steady-state operating condition below circuit limits and more than ample heat sinking be more effective heat management? 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Pbrackell

I just received my GT and listening position is 10 feet away.  Even close up its very quiet.
The Utopia and GT is stunning in terms of stage improvement, clarity, and separation.

I am so pleased with the sound.  Upgraded from a Soloist SL.  Cant wait to hear the RCA and Sub out to speakers.


----------



## masabueno

Has anyone tested a Soloist 3GT preamp (Muses, muses, muses 😍😍) soloist 3xp in power amp mode?

Just science...


----------



## qsk78

Bought a spare Noctua fan while they are still availble on the market (just in case...). 
We are under sanctions and nobody knows what can be available in the future.


----------



## Tormenta

qsk78 said:


> Bought a spare Noctua fan while they are still availble on the market (just in case...).
> We are under sanctions and nobody knows what can be available in the future.


It's sad, funny, and angry.

Cheer up.


----------



## 801evan

greyforest said:


> i borrowed an unit of hypsos to test with 3gt
> 
> results are pretty significant
> 
> ...


To greyforest and other folks who are using the Hypsos to power the GT...

I've been over-reliant on using the Hypsos to check real life current draw on my devices and been making psus around that. Thing is things are overheating too often. My tech guy finally used a current clamp and turns out the Hypsos is way off. At first I thought it was the current clamp, but it was shut case when my tech used a tiny fan that's rated 12v .33a and the current clamp was smack on at .33a. The Hypsos rates it at .2a . We tested 7 devices and have to organize all the readings to make sense of it but so far on my end the reading of the hypsos is under by 66-98%. Almost double the difference for a couple of devices. And the reading on the current clamp is more consistent on power consumption of the devices on their manual/specs. 😳😳😳😳 But ey, if the GT sounds good, then it's fair game. I believe hypsos on the  GT even sounds better than the supercharger based on earlier posts. This is congruent to my test on the Hypsos vs supercharger on the conductor 3xr.  Anyways maybe this post may make sense to some users.


----------



## Korean audiophile

So is it night n day going from the super charger to the Hypsos with the GT?


----------



## qsk78

I personally did not touch the GT since I bought it but I keep playing with the signal which goes to my DAC, now having this switchboard between the router and the streamer makes the difference in sound in general and how the GT sounds in the end - tighter, cleaner, with a blacker background.


----------



## Korean audiophile

qsk78 said:


> I personally did not touch the GT since I bought it but I keep playing with the signal which goes to my DAC, now having this switchboard between the router and the streamer makes the difference in sound in general and how the GT sounds in the end - tighter, cleaner, with a blacker background.


What brand is it model?


----------



## qsk78 (Apr 22, 2022)

Korean audiophile said:


> What brand is it model?


Here is my review in Russian. I bought and kept this demo unit in the end.
I'm afraid that this particular product is not available for other countries (sanctions - logistics and payment systems suck).

I just want to say that all components in your system are important, starting from the signal coming to your DAC...


----------



## sawindra

Korean audiophile said:


> So is it night n day going from the super charger to the Hypsos with the GT?


i have both, the supercharger adds color ( 2nd harmonic distortion) makes the sound more pleasing. Hypsos is clear and clean  as deep blue ocean.


----------



## Korean audiophile

sawindra said:


> i have both, the supercharger adds color ( 2nd harmonic distortion) makes the sound more pleasing. Hypsos is clear and clean  as deep blue ocean.


So does the Hypsos make the GT stale, borning? Which one do u perfer or is the extra $1000 not worth it?


----------



## greyforest

Korean audiophile said:


> So is it night n day going from the super charger to the Hypsos with the GT?


i didnt keep it. there was a small gap


----------



## Erwinatm

qsk78 said:


> I personally did not touch the GT since I bought it but I keep playing with the signal which goes to my DAC, now having this switchboard between the router and the streamer makes the difference in sound in general and how the GT sounds in the end - tighter, cleaner, with a blacker background.


This is for fiber optic? I see the cable is lan cable


----------



## qsk78

Erwinatm said:


> This is for fiber optic? I see the cable is lan cable


It is all about "optical galvanic isolation for the Ethernet interface"


Spoiler



_with Google translate_


"After designing and manufacturing optical galvanic isolation for the Ethernet interface, I saw ways to further improve this solution. 
This is reclocking with a high-precision clock generator (femtoclock). I took it upon myself to make it. The difficulty was that it was necessary to make 2 galvanically isolated channels for the input and output switches. I implemented this solution on output buffers powered by separate power channels. As a result, I received *synchronous recloning *of switches. This model demonstrated rich timbre resolution, excellent stage construction and powerful, deep yet smooth bass. It would seem, where even better? But I received information that PhoenixNET abandoned the use of optical isolation, due to its negative impact on the result, and simply did 
high quality audiophile switch . It was a challenge for me since I chose optics. I did what PhoenixNET could not do, I made a step up model by dividing the power supply of the opto module and the switch. This solution has 5 independent stabilized power channels: 2 channels for the input and output switches, 2 channels for the input and output opto modules, and a power channel for the synchronous clock generator. This model of optical galvanic decoupling already showed event characteristics: the listener's “transfer” to the musical event, “presence” in the recording space. Complete decoupling from the physical audio system in the listening room.
I have already formed a line of products available for purchase or order.

Radical filtering of LAN noise, the optical channel transmits only data, without noise and dirt "sticking" to them in electrical ethernet connections. At the entrance is a switch for 2 ports. 
Fully linear power supply, switching regulators removed. Dual transformer with low total induction - is not afraid of "permanent" in the network, sinus curve, having a small interwinding capacitance, is a good network noise filter. Synchronous rectifier on transistors. ION voltage stabilizers - low self-noise.
Significantly reduced the brightness of the status LEDs - optimized switching noise.
A completely finished device that the user needs to install and turn on, no switching, settings and dancing with tambourines. 
 Model 2 - with synchronous reclocking of switches on a high-precision thermally stabilized ( TCXO) oscillator from Precision Devices 

*Model 3 *(export version) - with synchronous reclocking of switches on a high-precision thermally stabilized ( TCXO) generator from Precision Devices, Inc. Separate stabilized power supply for opto modules and Ethernet switches, only 5 power channels! "


----------



## LegionofDoom (Apr 23, 2022)

I was looking to roll a pair of Classics into my GT to replace a pair of Vivids.  However, I noticed the Vivids would not come out easily so I  stopped. Upon further inspection I see all 6 Vivids appear to have a zip tie around them.  Does that need to be snipped in order to remove them?  The Classics I ordered separately came with no such tie.  Anyone have experience here?  I am in no mood to cut if that is not what is required.


----------



## qsk78 (Apr 23, 2022)

LegionofDoom said:


> I was looking to roll a pair of Classics into my GT to replace a pair of Vivids.  However, I noticed the Vivids would not come out easily so I  stopped. Upon further inspection I see all 6 Vivids appear to have a zip tie around them.  Does that need to be snipped in order to remove them?  The Classics I ordered separately came with no such tie.  Anyone have experience here?  I am in no mood to cut if that is not what is expected!


Yes, you need to cut that red strip around the Vivid opamp...not sure if impacts the warranty anyhow.
I did it with my GT 1.5 months ago to test it with supplied 6 x test opamps.


----------



## rmsanger

I would check with them but I've rolled all my op amps on the 3XP with no warranty issues but mine were not zip tied.  Perhaps a packaging improvement to prevent shifting during shipping.


----------



## Slim1970

LegionofDoom said:


> I was looking to roll a pair of Classics into my GT to replace a pair of Vivids.  However, I noticed the Vivids would not come out easily so I  stopped. Upon further inspection I see all 6 Vivids appear to have a zip tie around them.  Does that need to be snipped in order to remove them?  The Classics I ordered separately came with no such tie.  Anyone have experience here?  I am in no mood to cut if that is not what is required.


It does seem odd since Burson encourages op-amp rolling. It shouldn't be a big deal to cut them.


----------



## Pbrackell

Slim1970 said:


> It does seem odd since Burson encourages op-amp rolling. It shouldn't be a big deal to cut them.


I had an email exchange with Burson concerning Op Amp rolling and they reminded me to cut off the shipping tie downs.


----------



## Slim1970

Pbrackell said:


> I had an email exchange with Burson concerning Op Amp rolling and they reminded me to cut off the shipping tie downs.


Awesome, enjoy the GT!


----------



## sawindra

Korean audiophile said:


> So does the Hypsos make the GT stale, borning? Which one do u perfer or is the extra $1000 not worth it?



depends, Hypsos is first choice. The other day i installed muses 02 op-amps in my composer dac ( to get the most detailed , clean and transparent sound) and the supercharger was perfect match


----------



## Edosan227 (Apr 25, 2022)

Daddy is home...

So I have been eyeing the soloist 3x GT for a while now, but could never bring myself to pull the trigger because I am in all honesty quite happy with my soloist 3xp. However, one evening with a bit of scotch, I saw on bloom audio the new color scheme with the hot rod red is out, and the desire to buy it can no longer be suppressed, and the order button was pressed. I am a weak, weak man…

First thing first, this amp is huge. Even with the cool stand, a little bit of moving around is required to fit this on a desk. It certainly not to the point where it is just not practical to have it on the desk like the Pontus 2, but it is definitely approaching that limit.

No doubt the comparison between the GT and the performance will be of great intrigue, and since the performance was my most recent amp, I will be doing most if not of my comparisons with it.

Bass - Right out the gate, the bass for the GT is very impressive. It is authoritative, textured, and well defined. Like father and son, the resemblance between the 3xp and GT is there, and not to be cheeky, I do think this analogy is quite apt. The bass 3xp no slouch by any standard. However, there is a level refinement from the GT’s bass that the 3xp simply have not reached. There is an extra sense of tactile-ness and texture from the GT which allows one to form a better picture from the instruments as opposed to the 3 xp. The striking of the bass drum, you just get that extra bit of detail, that allow you to visualize it being struck better, you feel the material reverb just a bit more. In an orchestral score, that bass in the background that is often overlooked, shows itself just a bit more, to the point I was surprised that I have missed it before in a joe hiashi track that I am fairly familiar with. All in all, the old man still got it.

Mids - perhaps the part that I have the least to say at the moment, I still need a little more time on it to really hone in on it. For now, the motif is certainly being form that the GT and 3xp resemble each other very much, but yet the GT just brings that little extra bit of refinement and assuredness over the 3xp.

Treble - like all young men with great potential, sometime they just run a little bit wild. Ah the carefree-ness of youth. If there is one bone to pick with the 3xp for me, is that its treble at time does run a bit hot, ending in a bit of a “sizzle” or glare, though is not to be confused by sibilance. Where the 3xp runs a little wild, the GT shows the refinement of age. Still the same if not slightly better level of detail, but that edge is gone, like a well shaven face, it is buttery smooth.

Soundstage - Perhaps the most noticeable upgrade from the 3xp to the GT. The thing that stood out to me first was not the expanded width, but increased perceived depth. Unlike the 3xp, with which the vocal can sometimes feel intimate, the GT pushes back the singer by a few row. So instead of being front row in a small club, now it feels more like the vocalist is on a stage and you’re in row 2-4.

Dynamic - Old man strength is a real thing. Not only does the extra refinement stood out, but when called upon, the old man still got what it takes. The aforementioned extra authority of the bass set a good example of how the GT have an extra bit of authority and assuredness in the dynamic range, it is not afraid to be soft and sensitive, but poking the bear is strongly advised against.

Some final random thoughts - undoubtedly the question of value will come up, so let me just nip this in the bud and say that the 3xp is the better value proposition, full stop. However, to chase that extra bit of dynamic range, soundstage, and refinement, you gona have to pay. ‘Tis the way of the world. Overall I’m pretty happy with the purchase, and will probably start looking to sell my 3xp soon.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

the longer you hear GT (compared to 3XP), the more you will feel soundstage quality is improve further... and further... Not only in size (width/depth/height) but pin point of every single notes also become "sharper".


----------



## PhazeCrive

Does this amp need burn in?


----------



## DAPpower

PhazeCrive said:


> Does this amp need burn in?



Do kittens require milk?


Sure, a burn in will help.


----------



## ericx85

Someone wasn't kidding about the GT being very picky with power. Out of curiosity sake I plugged the GT into the straight surge protector half of my cyberpower UPS and it sounds a little different, a bit clearer compared to my brick wall surge protector. Guess I'll look into trying out a dedicated power conditioner/regenerator for the GT/May and see if I get another change.


----------



## PhazeCrive (Apr 27, 2022)

That's something I'm also interested in buying. Problem is don't know which one. Just waiting/reading around to get any solid opinions first.

Edit: Actually, I wanna touch up on that. We've all heard the stories about audio gear sounding best at night, due to placebo or simply due to less electricity being drawn across the city, leading to cleaner current for the electronics to work with. I do notice it. Deeper bass notes, more slam, wider, more open sound stage. It's also a heck of a lot more quiet in my surroundings. Less cars on the road, less chatter, etc. I cannot tell if the difference in what I'm hearing is coming from cleaner current being drawn or a drop in the background noise of life. Would a power conditioner help me get this sound I only hear at night, like right now?


----------



## lightoflight

ericx85 said:


> Someone wasn't kidding about the GT being very picky with power. Out of curiosity sake I plugged the GT into the straight surge protector half of my cyberpower UPS and it sounds a little different, a bit clearer compared to my brick wall surge protector. Guess I'll look into trying out a dedicated power conditioner/regenerator for the GT/May and see if I get another change.



I'm curious, which model Brickwall are you running?


----------



## ericx85

I'm running the 2 outlet protector. I only keep my amp and dac in it. Since I've posted I've put it back on there. Mainly because I feel safer with them on it since theres a lot of construction going on near me and I think it would do a better job handling surges.


----------



## lightoflight

ericx85 said:


> I'm running the 2 outlet protector. I only keep my amp and dac in it. Since I've posted I've put it back on there. Mainly because I feel safer with them on it since theres a lot of construction going on near me and I think it would do a better job handling surges.



I assume you have the "Audio" version? I'm running an audio version and I thought it is pretty clean. Since you've tested and found that it's not so clean, maybe I should find something too to clean my energy.


----------



## krude

I got Taga Harmony PC5000, made a big difference for both May and GT. Running both GT and May from 3 amp outlets. It's very cost effevtive and surprisingly good. But I've got horrible power at my current place so 😭😅


----------



## tedacura1

Hello All... can anyone recommend a pair of speakers to plug into the GT


----------



## SlothRock

tedacura1 said:


> Hello All... can anyone recommend a pair of speakers to plug into the GT


I use Neumann KH 120’s and they work gloriously with the GT !


----------



## tedacura1

SlothRock said:


> I use Neumann KH 120’s and they work gloriously with the GT !


are they connected by XLR or RCA?


----------



## qsk78

SlothRock said:


> I use Neumann KH 120’s and they work gloriously with the GT !


Agree. I use Neumann KH 80s plus REL TZero mk lll sub - very nice.


----------



## rmsanger

New Burson product coming.. the 3GT conductor.. there is a preorder deal starting now.


----------



## rmsanger (Apr 28, 2022)

Our new flagship DAC / Head Amp / Preamp 3 in 1 Conductor 3X GT​


 

                            Squeeze seemingly impossible performance and versatility into impossibly small packages. That has been our self-imposed goal since day one.  

Over the last 15 years, our Burson Conductor has delivered more with each revision while retaining its classic desktop-friendly footprint.  

In the Conductor 3X GT, we have created the ultimate all-in-one by pushing our most iconic product to an entirely new level!

*Key Features:*



The Conductor 3X GT takes that unique Burson house sound further with a new output stage for its dual ESS9038 DACs.


Running in pure Class A, it outputs 10 Watts into XLR and 5 Watts single-ended


Just like the Soloist GT, it uses so much current it needs active cooling.


An XMOS USB receiver customised by Thesycon in Germany, Accurately streaming DSD512 and 38bit/786khz audio files.
Bluetooth 5.0 receiver, which streams at 24bit/96khz with aptX HD and Sony LDAC audio codec.

It has a crazy amount of inputs and outputs, including chain start inputs and outputs, and even a subwoofer output as headphone + subwoofer is now a real deal thanks to the success of the Soloist GT. : )


Website Link: https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/conductor-3x-gt/
Ship from Early June 2022.
MSRP: 2999USD + shipping

*Pre-order Discounted Offer + a free Cool Stand: *



*2699USD + 55USD delivery* worldwide*


Pre-Order ends on the 31st of May.


Delivery in chronological order. So Don't Wait!
*Pre-order freebies: *

1 X matching Cool Stand with GT red accent: It supports the TK-3i vertically, saving even more desktop space and further enhances the heat dissipation of this Class-A head amp (Retail value 125USD)

1 X Super Charger 5A: The Burson Super Charger 5A pushes the performance of the GT another 15% higher! We are including it in the pre-order so you can hear the best of the GT from the get-go. (Retail value 400USD)


* Delivery in chronological order.
* You can cancel your order before it ships. Burson will refund the order via Paypal, less 5% transaction fee. (the part that we don’t get refunded by Paypal)


----------



## Guipnox

rmsanger said:


> New Burson product coming.. the 3GT conductor.. there is a preorder deal starting now.


----------



## SlothRock

tedacura1 said:


> are they connected by XLR or RCA?


XLR


----------



## qsk78 (Apr 29, 2022)

rmsanger said:


> New Burson product coming.. the 3GT conductor.. there is a preorder deal starting now.


I need Composer GT! Dual DAC to match Dual Mono amp GT.)


----------



## PhazeCrive (Apr 29, 2022)

Delete


----------



## PhazeCrive

I have a 1500 dollar DAC and the Soloist 3X GT. What would be the point in buying the Coductor? I'd have to return or sell both, but I don't know if the DAC inside the Conductor will be better cuz this is only like 100 dollars more than the regular GT.


----------



## qsk78

PhazeCrive said:


> I have a 1500 dollar DAC and the Soloist 3X GT. What would be the point in buying the Coductor? I'd have to return or sell both, but I don't know if the DAC inside the Conductor will be better cuz this is only like 100 dollars more than the regular GT.


This can be an upgrade for existing Conductor 3XR owners who prefer all-in-one devices.


----------



## Hanyong

I'm very happy with the pegasus pairing with my 3GT, so I don't need to look for a new DAC anymore, the last step is to test which op amp is right for my system.


----------



## adeadcrab

Hanyong said:


> I'm very happy with the pegasus pairing with my 3GT, so I don't need to look for a new DAC anymore, the last step is to test which op amp is right for my system.


which opamps (position on the circuit) are for I/V stage and which for volume stage?


----------



## Hanyong (Apr 29, 2022)

adeadcrab said:


> which opamps (position on the circuit) are for I/V stage and which for volume stage?


My 2590 op amp was delivered just yesterday. I only tried it at the input buffer level and I/V last night. The 2590 sound became very fast at the input buffer level, the analysis was strengthened, and the dynamics were strengthened, but the sound field became smaller. The vocals are not as good as the vivid6. I would prefer the vivid6. When I switch to the I/V level, there is no difference except that the sound field is restored to the original vivid6. 994 sounds ugly and doesn't match pegasus.


----------



## adeadcrab

Hanyong said:


> My 2590 op amp was delivered just yesterday. I only tried it at the input buffer level and I/V last night. The 2590 sound became very fast at the input buffer level, the analysis was strengthened, and the dynamics were strengthened, but the sound field became smaller. The vocals are not as good as the vivid6. I would prefer the vivid6. When I switch to the I/V level, there is no difference except that the sound field is restored to the original vivid6. The sound is ugly.


Are the two center opamps for the volume? Or the top left and top right positions like in your picture above?


----------



## Hanyong

adeadcrab said:


> Are the two center opamps for the volume? Or the top left and top right positions like in your picture above?


In the middle is the volume, where the 2590 is is the input buffer.


----------



## adeadcrab

Hanyong said:


> In the middle is the volume, where the 2590 is is the input buffer.


I have now read the manual, underneath the input buffer are the 'voltage gain' opamps which is unique to the GT. I will need to read through this thread to understand their role.

Thank you


----------



## Hanyong

adeadcrab said:


> I have now read the manual, underneath the input buffer are the 'voltage gain' opamps which is unique to the GT. I will need to read through this thread to understand their role.
> 
> Thank you


Right 👍


----------



## andyfrut (Apr 29, 2022)

Question for GT owners, do you know if is usable with the Arya Stealth edition in high gain without hiss? The new Conductor GT just have 2 levels of gain and I'm worried for the noise. The Soloist3X performance and Conductor 3XR are noisy with high sensitivity headphones like Beyerdynamic T1 3rd gen, and in low gain is too low for me).
Thanks


----------



## krude

andyfrut said:


> Question for GT owners, do you know if is usable with the Arya Stealth edition in high gain without hiss? The new Conductor GT just have 2 levels of gain and I'm worried for the noise. The Soloist3X performance and Conductor 3XR are noisy with high sensitivity headphones like Beyerdynamic T1 3rd gen, and in low gain is too low for me).
> Thanks


Adding gain degrades SQ, I run Susvara and TC on low gain and it's nice and smooth, but that's with a relatively hot DAC (5.8v).


----------



## Tormenta

krude said:


> Adding gain degrades SQ, I run Susvara and TC on low gain and it's nice and smooth, but that's with a relatively hot DAC (5.8v).


The SQ reduction by adding gain depends on the input voltage. My susvara has the most soulful low gain for 5.8v (wavelight) input, but adjusting the voltage of the dac makes it a soulful high gain with excellent slams, good speed, and dynamic driver control.  Perfect when using an accessory that serves as a noise filter and voltage drops between dac and gt


----------



## krude

Tormenta said:


> The SQ reduction by adding gain depends on the input voltage. My susvara has the most soulful low gain for 5.8v (wavelight) input, but adjusting the voltage of the dac makes it a soulful high gain with excellent slams, good speed, and dynamic driver control.  Perfect when using an accessory that serves as a noise filter and voltage drops between dac and gt


Huh need to give it a try 👍


----------



## rmsanger

It's interesting I still haven't heard any of these 3GT lineup but now with a conductor I'm intrigued on which direction to go with especially with the pre-buy deal.

I own the Soloist 3XP and have had a chance to demo the Conductor 3XP and 3XR.  I passed on both conductors and went with the soloist purely for value and I thought the amp stage in the Soloist was better that conductor 3XP and at least on par with 3XR.   I also didn't love the default sound profile coming from the burson dac(s) and having heard the composer.   I'm wondering if the dac section in the Conductor 3GT will be better than 3XR.  Also wondering if the amp section will be near the same level as the Soloist 3GT even without the crossfeed and 3 gain stages.  Burson def has an interesting R&D and product placement roadmap.

I'm guessing the Conductor 3GT will give the Chord TT2 a run for it's money.


----------



## krude

rmsanger said:


> It's interesting I still haven't heard any of these 3GT lineup but now with a conductor I'm intrigued on which direction to go with especially with the pre-buy deal.
> 
> I own the Soloist 3XP and have had a chance to demo the Conductor 3XP and 3XR.  I passed on both conductors and went with the soloist purely for value and I thought the amp stage in the Soloist was better that conductor 3XP and at least on par with 3XR.   I also didn't love the default sound profile coming from the burson dac(s) and having heard the composer.   I'm wondering if the dac section in the Conductor 3GT will be better than 3XR.  Also wondering if the amp section will be near the same level as the Soloist 3GT even without the crossfeed and 3 gain stages.  Burson def has an interesting R&D and product placement roadmap.
> 
> I'm guessing the Conductor 3GT will give the Chord TT2 a run for it's money.


TT2 is in different league imo, closer to Holo Spring3 / May. Haven't heard Burson dacs but Chords performance is top tier.


----------



## rmsanger (Apr 29, 2022)

krude said:


> TT2 is in different league imo, closer to Holo Spring3 / May. Haven't heard Burson dacs but Chords performance is top tier.


I meant as a combined unit. perhaps the tt2 will be superior Dac and 3gt will have the better amp and pre amp stage.  God knows the inputs /outputs and functionaliy are better on burson.  I’m sure Lachlan will get this unit compare to tt2 soon enough.


----------



## SlothRock

Ok so what op amps are folks using for a more neutral/clinical sound than the stock v6?


----------



## Korean audiophile

krude said:


> TT2 is in different league imo, closer to Holo Spring3 / May. Haven't heard Burson dacs but Chords performance is top tier.


Yea a R2R DAC is better I think the conductor gt is chip based better to stick with GT and pair it with a Denafrips, Halo may etc..


----------



## DAPpower

SlothRock said:


> Ok so what op amps are folks using for a more neutral/clinical sound than the stock v6?


2x SIL 994s at Input Buffer and 2x Dual SS2590s at Voltage Gain.


Enough said.


----------



## tedacura1

DAPpower said:


> 2x SIL 994s at Input Buffer and 2x Dual SS2590s at Voltage Gain.
> 
> 
> Enough said.


where would I get these op amps and exactly where would they go inside as this would be my first time replacing the op amps.


----------



## adeadcrab (Apr 29, 2022)

For enquring minds, Sonic Imagery Labs appears to be selling on ebay under the profile 'anerdman': https://www.ebay.com.au/usr/anerdman?_trksid=p2047675.m3561.l2559

SIL 994s looks to be impossible to purchase however there seem to be newer revision available; 9940Enh, 995 & 996 etc.
Closest I can find is 994-Enh, https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251471555181?hash=item3a8cdf6a6d:g:bToAAOSwKQ9aCdhT


----------



## SlothRock

Sooo.... Two of this: https://sparkoslabs.com/product/pro-discrete-op-amp-ss2590/

Two of this: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Sonic-I...mp-DIP8-performance-upgrade/251471555181#rwid

?


----------



## DAPpower (Apr 29, 2022)

SlothRock said:


> Sooo.... Two of this: https://sparkoslabs.com/product/pro-discrete-op-amp-ss2590/
> 
> Two of this: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Sonic-I...mp-DIP8-performance-upgrade/251471555181#rwid
> 
> ?





> where would I get these op amps and exactly where would they go inside as this would be my first time replacing the op amps.




Things you will need,

https://sparkoslabs.com/product/pro-to-dual-dip8-adapter/
This is the "Dual SS2590s build" with the 8Dip adaptor and everything preinstalled. Since you will need 2x "Dual" SS2590, you have to order 2x of the the 8Dip adaptors with "two" SS2590s already presoldered. *Remember, you have to order two of the adaptors with 2x SS2590s presoldered onto the adaptor.*


https://www.sonicimagerylabs.com/ordering.htm
Just look for the regular 994s Enh-tikas from the scroll down page and buy 2 of them.

https://www.bursonaudio.com/product/35mm-extension-lead-x-2/
You will lastly need the Burson 35mm Extension Leads to install the 2 Dual SS2590s to the GT board, just buy a pair of them, they ship from California so it will be domestic shipping if you're in the US.

The format,

2x 994s at Input Buffer
2x Dual SS2590s at Voltage Gain (With 35mm Burson Extension Leads)
2x Stock V9 Vivids at Volume Buffer Control (Just leave them alone basically)

Oh, and you will a scissor or something to carefully cut the red zip ties securing the V9 Vivids in the Input Buffer and Voltage Gain stages.

*Also remember to match the positionings of the OP AMPs and the Burson Extender 8dip connectors with the 8dip socket/receivers on the GT board, every op amp manufacturer should have their own way of marking which area of the component is the marked area that will have to match the direction of the receiver nozzle on the board. In example, the Burson V9 Vivids actually have a marking sticking out (I think) on one side of the op amps indicating that is the side to match the 8dip receiver on the GT board.*


----------



## tedacura1

DAPpower said:


> Things you will need,
> 
> https://sparkoslabs.com/product/pro-to-dual-dip8-adapter/
> This is the "Dual SS2590s build" with the 8Dip adaptor and everything preinstalled. Since you will need 2x "Dual" SS2590, you have to order 2x of the the 8Dip adaptors with "two" SS2590s already presoldered. *Remember, you have to order two of the adaptors with 2x SS2590s presoldered onto the adaptor.*
> ...


Thanks for the info and please excuse my ignorance but how do I identify input buffer and voltage gain stages and is it possible to show a pic with these new op-amps installed.


----------



## tedacura1 (Apr 29, 2022)

tedacura1 said:


> Thanks for the info and please excuse my ignorance but how do I identify input buffer and voltage gain stages and is it possible to show a pic with these new op-amps installed.


oh oh, I just realized that I was looking at the pic of the installed op-amps... time to place my order... thanks again.


----------



## DAPpower (Apr 29, 2022)

tedacura1 said:


> oh oh I just realized that I was looking at the pic of the installed op-amps guess I just need to know which side is which



Yeah, you can just use my picture for reference, the area right next to the V9 Vivids in the pic is the Input Buffer and the one bellow the Input Buffer that is occupied by the larger SS2590s with adaptors is the Voltage Gain area.

You can also find information of the sections in the Burson GT manual Page 7.

Good luck!


----------



## SlothRock

DAPpower said:


> Things you will need,
> 
> https://sparkoslabs.com/product/pro-to-dual-dip8-adapter/
> This is the "Dual SS2590s build" with the 8Dip adaptor and everything preinstalled. Since you will need 2x "Dual" SS2590, you have to order 2x of the the 8Dip adaptors with "two" SS2590s already presoldered. *Remember, you have to order two of the adaptors with 2x SS2590s presoldered onto the adaptor.*
> ...



This is amazing, thank you. So to verify I would buy two of this setup, correct (in relation to the 22590’s)?


----------



## DAPpower (Apr 29, 2022)

SlothRock said:


> This is amazing, thank you. So to verify I would buy two of this setup, correct (in relation to the 22590’s)?



Late reply, but yes that is correct, you will need to order 2x of that configuration which will make it 2x *Dual* SS2590s since the SS2590s are a single ended component originally.


----------



## SlothRock

Everything has been ordered. Hopefully the op amp switch is pretty straight forward. I’ve built a couple computers so if it’s mostly plug and play then I feel comfortable with it


----------



## tedacura1

SlothRock said:


> Everything has been ordered. Hopefully the op amp switch is pretty straight forward. I’ve built a couple computers so if it’s mostly plug and play then I feel comfortable with it


same here.


----------



## tedacura1

DAPpower said:


> Yeah, you can just use my picture for reference, the area right next to the V9 Vivids in the pic is the Input Buffer and the one bellow the Input Buffer that is occupied by the larger SS2590s with adaptors is the Voltage Gain area.
> 
> You can also find information of the sections in the Burson GT manual Page 7.
> 
> Good luck!


How does this opamp setup affect the soundstage?


----------



## DAPpower (Apr 30, 2022)

tedacura1 said:


> How does this opamp setup affect the soundstage?



Compared to 3x dual V9 Vivids, the soundstage very so slightly narrower and the depth is slightly less (but still great), but what you get in return is a very dynamic tuning, bass is tighter, sub bass has more slam, mids are boosted back up to match the rest of the spectrum, upper mid are tamed and everything feels more even tonally. Clarity and imaging get a boost too.

Not to put down the stock setup of the GT, I think it is also a splendid tuning, a very euphoric and spacious sound that makes smoother DSDs sound sublime, electronic and usual shouty music sound amazing on the stock GT.


----------



## tedacura1

DAPpower said:


> Compared to 3x dual V9 Vivids, the soundstage very so slightly narrower and the depth is slightly less (but still great), but what you get in return is a very dynamic tuning, bass is tighter, sub bass has more slam, mids are boosted back up to match the rest of the spectrum, upper mid are tamed and everything feels more even tonally. Clarity and imaging get a boost too.
> 
> Not to put down the stock setup of the GT, I think it is also a splendid tuning, a very euphoric and spacious sound that makes smoother DSDs sound sublime, electronic and usual shouty music sound amazing on the stock GT.


I am also using the Gustard X26 Pro so I should be very pleased with this setup.


----------



## Slim1970

DAPpower said:


> Compared to 3x dual V9 Vivids, the soundstage very so slightly narrower and the depth is slightly less (but still great), but what you get in return is a very dynamic tuning, bass is tighter, sub bass has more slam, mids are boosted back up to match the rest of the spectrum, upper mid are tamed and everything feels more even tonally. Clarity and imaging get a boost too.
> 
> Not to put down the stock setup of the GT, I think it is also a splendid tuning, a very euphoric and spacious sound that makes smoother DSDs sound sublime, electronic and usual shouty music sound amazing on the stock GT.


This sounds incredible if indeed this is how the 3X GT get transformed with the mixture of op-amps. I really want to try this amp.


----------



## Hanyong

DAPpower said:


> Compared to 3x dual V9 Vivids, the soundstage very so slightly narrower and the depth is slightly less (but still great), but what you get in return is a very dynamic tuning, bass is tighter, sub bass has more slam, mids are boosted back up to match the rest of the spectrum, upper mid are tamed and everything feels more even tonally. Clarity and imaging get a boost too.
> 
> Not to put down the stock setup of the GT, I think it is also a splendid tuning, a very euphoric and spacious sound that makes smoother DSDs sound sublime, electronic and usual shouty music sound amazing on the stock GT.





After a few days of trying to replace the op amp, I heard the same sound as you described, I would prefer the sound of the stock op amp, the replacement op amp is a bit like the cayin c9 class A and class AB I had before Switching between modes, the stock op amp is more like class A, and the sound after replacing the op amp is more like class AB.


----------



## DAPpower

Hanyong said:


> After a few days of trying to replace the op amp, I heard the same sound as you described, I would prefer the sound of the stock op amp, the replacement op amp is a bit like the cayin c9 class A and class AB I had before Switching between modes, the stock op amp is more like class A, and the sound after replacing the op amp is more like class AB.



I see! This would seem like an upgrade I would imagine most people would accept, I know some people are totally fine with the stock op amps (I know I was) but this is a different flavor of Class A imo. Also, not to over emphasize this but burn in does help in the situation with new op amps too. Maybe you can try both V9 Vivids in the Volume Buffer and Voltage Gain with the 994s in the same Input Buffer Stage?

With my Gustard X26 Pro, this is an excellent balance of clarity and dynamics. Now I'm looking at power options to boost this GT even further, or maybe someone will find an even better formula of op amps for the GT, I'm excited!


----------



## Hanyong

DAPpower said:


> I see! This would seem like an upgrade I would imagine most people would accept, I know some people are totally fine with the stock op amps (I know I was) but this is a different flavor of Class A imo. Also, not to over emphasize this but burn in does help in the situation with new op amps too. Maybe you can try both V9 Vivids in the Volume Buffer and Voltage Gain with the 994s in the same Input Buffer Stage?
> 
> With my Gustard X26 Pro, this is an excellent balance of clarity and dynamics. Now I'm looking at power options to boost this GT even further, or maybe someone will find an even better formula of op amps for the GT, I'm excited!


I've tried using 994 for the input buffer, and using vivid for the voltage gain stage and volume stage, it doesn't work with my pegasus sound, power upgrade? Looking forward to your report.👍


----------



## DAPpower (May 1, 2022)

Hanyong said:


> I've tried using 994 for the input buffer, and using vivid for the voltage gain stage and volume stage, it doesn't work with my pegasus sound, power upgrade? Looking forward to your report.👍


I tried that before and with the 994s in input buffer and without the SS2590s it sounds flat and the dynamics are washed out a lot.

I just ordered another set of dual SS2590s for the Volume Control Buffer Stage to replace the V9s so I will have a total of 4x dual SS2590s in the chain. I just tried SS2590 in the VCB last night and the transients were very smooth and fast, everything just seemed more fluid at the VCB, there was just a teeny teeny bit more hiss, it became apparent to me that the Volume Control Buffer Stage is the most sensitive area of the GT board.

I will let everyone know what I think of 4x dual SS2590s


----------



## Mink

Call me shallow, but what happened to Burson's previous gorgeous sober and minimalist product design? 
Once in time, when life was beautiful:





Current day:


----------



## Edosan227

Having ridges like that increases surface area(good for cooling), which helps since the case also doubles as a heatsink.  It's still pretty minimalist looking if you ask me.


----------



## Slim1970

Mink said:


> Call me shallow, but what happened to Burson's previous gorgeous sober and minimalist product design?
> Once in time, when life was beautiful:
> 
> 
> Current day:


Not only did the housing change but the sound changed as well. I like the old Burson sound a lot more


----------



## qsk78

I appreciate new product design since you can put it vertically to save (to fit) some space on your bookshelf. Was it possible with old products?


----------



## up late

nope


----------



## Tormenta

DAPpower said:


> I see! This would seem like an upgrade I would imagine most people would accept, I know some people are totally fine with the stock op amps (I know I was) but this is a different flavor of Class A imo. Also, not to over emphasize this but burn in does help in the situation with new op amps too. Maybe you can try both V9 Vivids in the Volume Buffer and Voltage Gain with the 994s in the same Input Buffer Stage?
> 
> With my Gustard X26 Pro, this is an excellent balance of clarity and dynamics. Now I'm looking at power options to boost this GT even further, or maybe someone will find an even better formula of op amps for the GT, I'm excited!



Bakkon dc power filter
+
Supercharger

God like


----------



## tedacura1

Tormenta said:


> Bakkon dc power filter
> +
> Supercharger
> 
> God like


may I ask where did you get the Bakkon dc power filter? link please if possible.
​


----------



## buson160man

Slim1970 said:


> Not only did the housing change but the sound changed as well. I like the old Burson sound a lot more


I definitely agree. I used to have the Burson Ref 3 amp/dac . After using it awhile it had a digital sound to it that started to bother me. So I dragged out my old Ha-160 and did some listening comparison. I rather liked the much more analog like performance of my Ha-160. I got rid of the Burson conductor three after I upgraded my dac to the Schiit Yggdragasil Og dac. I am presently using the Ha-160 with the Yggdragasil . The Schiit dac absolutely blew away the Burson Ref 3 dac section. The Yggy is in an entirely different universe.


----------



## AudioMoksha

tedacura1 said:


> may I ask where did you get the Bakkon dc power filter? link please if possible.
> ​


This seems to be available on https://exclusive-audio.jp/products/pfl


----------



## Tormenta

AudioMoksha said:


> This seems to be available on https://exclusive-audio.jp/products/pfl


Old model. I use PFL-3104


----------



## tedacura1

Tormenta said:


> Old model. I use PFL-3104


where do you get the new model?


----------



## houdini06

Tormenta said:


> Bakkon dc power filter
> +
> Supercharger
> 
> God like


Are you able to use that simultaneously ?


----------



## Slim1970

buson160man said:


> I definitely agree. I used to have the Burson Ref 3 amp/dac . After using it awhile it had a digital sound to it that started to bother me. So I dragged out my old Ha-160 and did some listening comparison. I rather liked the much more analog like performance of my Ha-160. I got rid of the Burson conductor three after I upgraded my dac to the Schiit Yggdragasil Og dac. I am presently using the Ha-160 with the Yggdragasil . The Schiit dac absolutely blew away the Burson Ref 3 dac section. The Yggy is in an entirely different universe.


Couldn't agree more. I hate I got rid on my Conductor V2+ for the Conductor 3XR. I only did it because I wanted a balanced output. When I heard the sound of the 3XR I instantly regretted my decision. I was using the Hugo 2 as my DAC for the V2+ and sound was simply fantastic.


----------



## up late

Slim1970 said:


> Couldn't agree more. I hate I got rid on my Conductor V2+ for the Conductor 3XR. I only did it because I wanted a balanced output. When I heard the sound of the 3XR I instantly regretted my decision. I was using the Hugo 2 as my DAC for the V2+ and sound was simply fantastic.


i might be selling mine


----------



## Slim1970

up late said:


> i might be selling mine


You have a V2+?


----------



## up late

sure do


----------



## Slim1970

up late said:


> sure do


Hmm 🤔 lol


----------



## Tormenta

tedacura1 said:


> may I ask where did you get the Bakkon dc power filter? link please if possible.
> ​


https://m.smartstore.naver.com/bakoon/products/5627070298

It is a shopping mall in Korea. The dc terminal specification is 5.5 2.1, so you need to request 5.5 2.5 to use it for Busson.


----------



## Tormenta

houdini06 said:


> Are you able to use that simultaneously ?


No problem


----------



## tedacura1

Tormenta said:


> https://m.smartstore.naver.com/bakoon/products/5627070298
> 
> It is a shopping mall in Korea. The dc terminal specification is 5.5 2.1, so you need to request 5.5 2.5 to use it for Busson.


Thanks for the info but the website is a bit confusing and not everything is translated into English, especially the ordering of the product and telling them the dc terminal specification of  5.5 2.5 needed.


----------



## DAPpower (May 6, 2022)

Well.... 4x Dual SS2590s experiment was failure.......

I tried every orientation, an extra pair of dual SS2590s ruin the chain for some reason, without a pair of V6s in the chain, soundstage is width/depth and air is gone.


However, I think I have found a few notable formats that are very great and similar to the original Sparkos/SIL formating.

SS2590s at Input Buffer
V6 Vivids at Voltage Gain (With Burson Extension Leads)
994s at Volume Buffer Control

With this format, the SS2590s are slightly less dynamic than the 994s at Input Buffer but still very good, the sound is faster, slightly more resolving lower mids/mids and more soundstage and air with the V6 Vivids at Voltage Gain.

I'm starting to prefer SS2590s at Input Buffer over the 994s. They're both great at Input Buffer but in this format SS2590 is more enjoyable and slightly more resolving to me.
The V6 Vivids at Voltage Gain brings back some of that amazing air and soundstage that you get from the stock format.


So the formats you can use with op amp rolls,

*SIL 994s at Input Buffer
Dual SS2590s at Voltage Gain (with Burson Extension Leads)
V6 Vivids at Volume Control Buffer*

or my new one

*Dual SS2590s at Input Buffer
V6 Vivids at Voltage Gain (with Burson Extension Leads)
SIL 994s at Input Buffer*

You could also swap the SS2590s and the 994s and experiment as well.


----------



## Hanyong

DAPpower said:


> Well.... 4x Dual SS2590s experiment was failure.......
> 
> I tried every orientation, an extra pair of dual SS2590s ruin the chain for some reason, without a pair of V6s in the chain, soundstage is width/depth and air is gone.
> 
> ...


That's why I like vivid6. When I change the input buffer to 2590, the sound is indeed faster, the dynamics are strong, and the resolution is high, but it lacks the air and sound field of vivid6. I also like the more romantic sound of vivid. I personally feel that vivid6 is more transparent. , able to show the original voice of Dac, less personality, I will try your new discovery later.


----------



## Pashmeister

Slim1970 said:


> Not only did the housing change but the sound changed as well. I like the old Burson sound a lot more


Thankfully I like the new one better! 

I wonder if switching from vivids to classics would take me back to the OG Timekeeper’s sound. Nonetheless I might still prefer the vivids anyway. 

Keep enjoying the music!

#TeamBurson


----------



## DAPpower (May 7, 2022)

Hanyong said:


> That's why I like vivid6. When I change the input buffer to 2590, the sound is indeed faster, the dynamics are strong, and the resolution is high, but it lacks the air and sound field of vivid6. I also like the more romantic sound of vivid. I personally feel that vivid6 is more transparent. , able to show the original voice of Dac, less personality, I will try your new discovery later.



Vivids are great but I'm still gonna say that the 3 op amps (SS2590s, 994s & V6 Vivids) are essential in the chain, with those op amps, you can get a nice balance of dynamics, spaciousness and clarity among other things.

I've realized that the V6 Vivids are very good in the Voltage Gain instead of the SS2590s, a big chunk of the spaciousness and air in the lower mids/mids is back. You can just alternate between the SS2590s and 994s at Input Gain, this should just be a matter of taste as both op amps perform very well at that area, with some characteristic differences.
If you use SS2590s at Input Gain you will have to use Burson Extenders for the V6 Vivids at the Voltage Gain area becuase the SS2590s are too damn big lol


----------



## LegionofDoom (May 7, 2022)

I rolled in a pair of Classics at the volume control buffer.   I had a a pre-roll theory that my perception of a touch too much brightness from the stock format would benefit from tamping down "vividness" a bit AND at the same time being able to THEN play my music a bit louder so as to gain more overall energy and musical involvement.   I had been feeling like I had to keep the volume just a bit lower because of a sometimes "shouty" experience I had with some music, especially rock---with all Vivids.

Well, voila!   I was right.   The edge comes off just enough to let me play about 10-15 ticks louder on medium gain.   This gives me the sense of more bass and ooomph to literally everything I listen to.   The toe-tap quotient went up nicely and I was happier just listening to music.   With Classics in circuit I do think there is a bit more bass at matched volume levels, but it is irrelevant because I definitely listen to everything louder now.   That might be a function of a bit more weight and a little less control?  I don't know...but it was an improvement for me as it did not cross the line to "bloomy"....just more.

The sense I have is I can step on the gas with this amp now.    Before it wasa bit like sports car driven in 2nd.

Other observations: The sound stage also shifted outward just a few feet.   It sounded like listening from the 7-8th row of a show versus the 1st row.  This was coin toss for me.  I just got used to it and didn't really care one way or another.  If you like a little more holographic presentation, this will be a small step in that direction.  I think I do.

I will say you do lose something in the area of micro-details.   Best example is listening to Pink Floyd's opening sequence on Time.   Lots of tom-tom strikes.  In an all Vivid setup I can hear more of the snap and then decay to the strike of the stick on the drum head.   It's not all or nothing, but there is a slight bit of magic gone from the Vivid experience of "oh wow, that's what a 4 inch tom really sounds like start to finish!"   Even so, I think that ability of the Vivids to resolve that detail is also what can make the top end of vocals and guitars just a touch over-kill.   Oh to have a magic wand!!

Part of the fun with this amp is the experience of change.  I recommend op amp rolling for that alone.   But I do think I will most likely leave the Classics in.   For me the toe-tap / head-nod effect is what listening to music is all about.   And it got better with a set of Classics at the volume buffer.   Hope that helps.


----------



## DAPpower

By the way, I'm selling that extra pair of Dual SS2590s to anyone who wants to start the op amp upgrade path, they're up in Classified at a slight discount!

I've also recieved by cheap and simple PANAMAX M8-AV-PRO surge protector/power conditioner and I can hear slightly more clarity (mids have better attack?) and slightly deeper soundstage than before on my GT, power upgrades are also a big factor in upgrading the sound.


----------



## Hanyong

DAPpower said:


> Vivids are great but I'm still gonna say that the 3 op amps (SS2590s, 994s & V6 Vivids) are essential in the chain, with those op amps, you can get a nice balance of dynamics, spaciousness and clarity among other things.
> 
> I've realized that the V6 Vivids are very good in the Voltage Gain instead of the SS2590s, a big chunk of the spaciousness and air in the lower mids/mids is back. You can just alternate between the SS2590s and 994s at Input Gain, this should just be a matter of taste as both op amps perform very well at that area, with some characteristic differences.
> If you use SS2590s at Input Gain you will have to use Burson Extenders for the V6 Vivids at the Voltage Gain area becuase the SS2590s are too damn big lol


Tried your recommended op amp settings yesterday and I absolutely love it, keeping the sound field size and air of the original op amp, the improvements I've heard are resolution boost and dynamics boost while maintaining that romantic sound I like, and Beautiful soundstage depth, definitely an upgrade from the original setup, not a complete change.


----------



## DAPpower (May 8, 2022)

Hanyong said:


> Tried your recommended op amp settings yesterday and I absolutely love it, keeping the sound field size and air of the original op amp, the improvements I've heard are resolution boost and dynamics boost while maintaining that romantic sound I like, and Beautiful soundstage depth, definitely an upgrade from the original setup, not a complete change.



Cool! I'm also using the same format atm, but with the 994s at Input Buffer instead of the Sparkos and I can report that there is a sort of "3d effect", where with the 994s, upper mids are more forward and in your face, bass rumble is a bit in your face too but the lower mids and mids are given a lot of space and air to perform and you can hear the nuances more subtly in contrast to the more forward upper mids. I feel the mids are not drowned out unlike before with my original setup, I can now pick out the lower mids/mids more subtly in the mix.

My original format was a bit too shouty becuase the Sparkos at Voltage Gain boosted the mids way too forward, this doesn't happen with the V6 Vivids at Voltage Gain.

Both the Sparkos or 994s formats at Input Buffer are excellent choices depending on what you want!


----------



## tedacura1 (May 8, 2022)

DAPpower said:


> Cool! I'm also using the same format atm, but with the 994s at Input Buffer instead of the Sparkos and I can report that there is a sort of "3d effect", where with the 994s, upper mids are more forward and in your face, bass rumble is a bit in your face too but the lower mids and mids are given a lot of space and air to perform and you can hear the nuances more subtly in contrast to the more forward upper mids. I feel the mids are not drowned out unlike before with my original setup, I can now pick out the lower mids/mids more subtly in the mix.
> 
> My original format was a bit too shouty becuase the Sparkos at Voltage Gain boosted the mids way too forward, this doesn't happen with the V6 Vivids at Voltage Gain.
> 
> Both the Sparkos or 994s formats at Input Buffer are excellent choices depending on what you want!


what setup did you finally settle on?
994s @ input Buffer and volume control and the V6 Vivids at Voltage Gain.


----------



## DAPpower (May 8, 2022)

tedacura1 said:


> what setup did you finally settle on?
> 994s @ input Buffer and volume control and the V6 Vivids at Voltage Gain.


I'm probably gonna settle on 994s at Input Buffer but the other way around is totally amazing too.

No I meant either 994s or the Sparkos at Input Buffer and we can switch them between Input Buffer and Volume Control Buffer, but I'm gonna go with 994s at Input Buffernjust because I'm starting to like the 3D effect but the other way around is amazing as well.

V6 Vivids will stay in the Voltage Gain for sure.


----------



## Korean audiophile

If anyone is looking to purchase a GT am parting ways with mine comes with cool stand n super charger for $2000


----------



## SlothRock

Korean audiophile said:


> If anyone is looking to purchase a GT am parting ways with mine comes with cool stand n super charger for $2000


Whatchya moving to?


----------



## tedacura1

does anyone know the size (amperage) of the fuse in the GT?


----------



## Korean audiophile

Am quiting audio I already sold my headphones and Pontus 2 and my 2 stands. 

Am getting surgery to remove a tumor on my kidney so my time isn't spent much on listening to music anymore 


SlothRock said:


> Whatchya moving to?


----------



## centuriones

Has anyone guys ever compared the Burson 3X GT to the Violectric HPA V550?
I have to decide which of the two amps to pair with the Meze Elite.


----------



## SlothRock

Korean audiophile said:


> Am quiting audio I already sold my headphones and Pontus 2 and my 2 stands.
> 
> Am getting surgery to remove a tumor on my kidney so my time isn't spent much on listening to music anymore



I'm sorry to hear that man but wishing you the best in getting better ASAP. You'll be back rocking out on your headphones in short order I'm sure !!


----------



## AudioMoksha

Korean audiophile said:


> Am quiting audio I already sold my headphones and Pontus 2 and my 2 stands.
> 
> Am getting surgery to remove a tumor on my kidney so my time isn't spent much on listening to music anymore


Wishing you all the best and a speedy recovery. We hope to see you here soon.


----------



## lightoflight

Hey guys, which one do I buy, 1 or 2?


----------



## qboogie

Erwinatm said:


> *Burson Soloist 3GT – Xi Audio Formula S – Powerman Comparison *
> 
> Yesterday 3 friends of mine came to my place to do this comparison. We just want to have fun with this hobby and share our impressions with you guys, no other hidden intentions.
> 
> ...


Thank you for doing this comparison. It was exactly the information I have been looking for. I bought the Formula S to pair with the
 1266 TC, which I am now selling.  I was hoping the Soloist GT could be a more suitable replacement to drive my main cans the DCA stealth. This amp has so many useful and interesting features 

The Formula /Powerman combo is more expensive, more massive, hisses with my ZMF Verite and slightly with DCA Stealth, only has one set of inputs, and only SE output. It also has fake heatsink fins... Photos of its internals are underwhelming (especially the Powerman, which makes me chuckle a little). Yes, it does produce great sound but features-wise, it has nothing on the GT. I think you sold me on the GT when you said it has more bass, which is what my Stealth really need.

Thank you! Did you ever get a chance to check out the 3GT / supercharger 5a vs Formula S /Powerman?


----------



## Erwinatm

qboogie said:


> Thank you for doing this comparison. It was exactly the information I have been looking for. I bought the Formula S to pair with the
> 1266 TC, which I am now selling.  I was hoping the Soloist GT could be a more suitable replacement to drive my main cans the DCA stealth. This amp has so many useful and interesting features
> 
> The Formula /Powerman combo is more expensive, more massive, hisses with my ZMF Verite and slightly with DCA Stealth, only has one set of inputs, and only SE output. It also has fake heatsink fins... Photos of its internals are underwhelming (especially the Powerman, which makes me chuckle a little). Yes, it does produce great sound but features-wise, it has nothing on the GT. I think you sold me on the GT when you said it has more bass, which is what my Stealth really need.
> ...


No I don't have supercharger at the moment.  Now my 3GT is powered with linear PSU which I order from local builder.

Compare to stock switching psu, I can tell with LPSU the sound is smoother, tighter bass and more detailed also. It doesn't change the timbre extremely, still same signature except with additional quality above.

I shall have the supercharger next month, will make comparison.


----------



## DAPpower

lightoflight said:


> Hey guys, which one do I buy, 1 or 2?



2 for sure.


----------



## lightoflight (May 11, 2022)

DAPpower said:


> 2 for sure.



Just to confirm, a pair of the 994 LV (low voltage) variant?

I just went back searching and found some post of you mentioning to get the "regular" 994. I'm not sure why you recommend LV variant now. Please advise and thanks for your help.


----------



## DAPpower

lightoflight said:


> Just to confirm, a pair of the 994 LV (low voltage) variant?
> 
> I just went back searching and found some post of you mentioning to get the "regular" 994. I'm not sure why you recommend LV variant now. Please advise and thanks for your help.


No sorry, I meant the standard 994, don't bother with the variants of the 994, they're not for this use case.


----------



## Erwinatm

DAPpower said:


> Well.... 4x Dual SS2590s experiment was failure.......
> 
> I tried every orientation, an extra pair of dual SS2590s ruin the chain for some reason, without a pair of V6s in the chain, soundstage is width/depth and air is gone.
> 
> ...


I am interested also to try different opamp. What's the difference between SS2590 and SS3601? In my country only SS3601 available.


----------



## lightoflight

DAPpower said:


> No sorry, I meant the standard 994, don't bother with the variants of the 994, they're not for this use case.



Got it. Thanks again!


----------



## DAPpower

Erwinatm said:


> I am interested also to try different opamp. What's the difference between SS2590 and SS3601? In my country only SS3601 available.


I'm not gonna go into specs nor have I ever tried SS3601 but I asked about it to @greyforest who knows more about op amp specs and he told me don't bother with it, just stick with SS2590 as it is better.


----------



## DAPpower

Erwinatm said:


> I am interested also to try different opamp. What's the difference between SS2590 and SS3601? In my country only SS3601 available.



Also, I'm not sure where you are located but I'm also selling an extra pair of like new dual SS2590s in Classified Fields if you're interested.


----------



## Mad Myall

I am torn between this Burson Soloist Gt, and the soon to come out Burson Conductor GT. Mainly because the conductor as a preorder bonus is coming with the Supercharger 5A, and the little stands so I can have a lil extra desk space. It winds up being cheaper to preorder the Conductor then to get the Soloist with the supercharger, which many say improves the sound. As far as I can tell the Conductor is using the same amp as the Soloist, but has a DAC integrated within. Is there any reason why I should opt for the Soloist over the Conductor?


----------



## andyfrut

Mad Myall said:


> I am torn between this Burson Soloist Gt, and the soon to come out Burson Conductor GT. Mainly because the conductor as a preorder bonus is coming with the Supercharger 5A, and the little stands so I can have a lil extra desk space. It winds up being cheaper to preorder the Conductor then to get the Soloist with the supercharger, which many say improves the sound. As far as I can tell the Conductor is using the same amp as the Soloist, but has a DAC integrated within. Is there any reason why I should opt for the Soloist over the Conductor?


From what I can see the Conductor GT just have 2 levels of gain, not 3 like the Soloist. This can be beneficial in some scenarios


----------



## Slim1970

Erwinatm said:


> I am interested also to try different opamp. What's the difference between SS2590 and SS3601? In my country only SS3601 available.


The SS3601’s are the single version of Sparkos op-amp’s. You at least need the SS3602, which are the dual version and what is needed for the GT. With that said the SS2590 are Sparkos Labs best op-amps


----------



## qboogie (May 12, 2022)

Anyone here rocking the DCA stealth with their Soloist GT and care to write some impressions?

With all this op-amp discussion, I'm wondering which one is best to increase bass quantity and bass slam. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Tormenta

qboogie said:


> Anyone here rocking the DCA stealth with their Soloist GT and care to write some impressions?
> 
> With all this op-amp discussion, I'm wondering which one is best to increase bass quantity and bass slam. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


It's very good. Power base


----------



## SlothRock

Man I’m really loving this op amp roll. Really feels like I’m getting the most out of the GT now. The clarity has improved quite a bit but it still retains a nice smooth and pleasing distortion that Burson is known for by keeping the Vivid V6’s in as well. Great middle ground that gives the best of both worlds.


----------



## PhazeCrive

Anyone have experience with the Formula S and Grand Tourer driving the 1266 TC? Wondering what more is to be gained by going up in price form the GT to the Formula S. Not at all displeased with the Burson amp. I like it a lot, but unfortunately I've been bitten by the upgrade bug just as many here have, technically all of us have.


----------



## greyforest

PhazeCrive said:


> Anyone have experience with the Formula S and Grand Tourer driving the 1266 TC? Wondering what more is to be gained by going up in price form the GT to the Formula S. Not at all displeased with the Burson amp. I like it a lot, but unfortunately I've been bitten by the upgrade bug just as many here have, technically all of us have.


it will be a downgrade

Formula s is not even BAL 

not to mention the screw*up internal wiring


----------



## qboogie

PhazeCrive said:


> Anyone have experience with the Formula S and Grand Tourer driving the 1266 TC? Wondering what more is to be gained by going up in price form the GT to the Formula S. Not at all displeased with the Burson amp. I like it a lot, but unfortunately I've been bitten by the upgrade bug just as many here have, technically all of us have.



@Erwinatm wrote up this head to head.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bur...re-amp-w-sub-out-10w-xlr.959796/post-16906580

I have a used Soloist GT with stock op-amps coming in next week and I'll do a head to head with my Formula S. I will do the comparisons using DCA stealth primarily. I have the 1266 TC packaged up for sale but I'll unpack it and do a quick A/B for you.  Stay tuned for that

Any particular op amp recommendation to increase bass presence and stage depth?


----------



## SlothRock (May 14, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## DAPpower (May 14, 2022)

qboogie said:


> @Erwinatm wrote up this head to head.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bur...re-amp-w-sub-out-10w-xlr.959796/post-16906580
> 
> ...


Stage depth I haven't found anything amazing yet but I notice when you put V6 Vivids in the Voltage Gain section, it highlights the lower mids/mids more and creates a nice depth in that area when combined with Sparkos dual SS2590 or SIL 994 at the Input Buffer.

Like @greyforest , @SlothRock , others and I have found, the chain combinations of the dual SS2590 and SIL994 and V6 Vivids create a very excellent balance of dynamics, clarity, bass, bass impact, mids enhancement, speed and taming of the upper mids depending on the orientation of the chain.


----------



## PhazeCrive

qboogie said:


> @Erwinatm wrote up this head to head.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bur...re-amp-w-sub-out-10w-xlr.959796/post-16906580
> 
> ...


I saw that and didn't want it to be true because to me it looked like the GT paired better for my tastes.


----------



## Erwinatm

qboogie said:


> @Erwinatm wrote up this head to head.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bur...re-amp-w-sub-out-10w-xlr.959796/post-16906580
> 
> ...


Why are you selling your 1266? Not enough bass slam?


----------



## Erwinatm

DAPpower said:


> Stage depth I haven't found anything amazing yet but I notice when you put V6 Vivids in the Voltage Gain section, it highlights the lower mids/mids more and creates a nice depth in that area when combined with Sparkos dual SS2590 or SIL 994 at the Input Buffer.
> 
> Like @greyforest , @SlothRock , others and I have found, the chain combinations of the dual SS2590 and SIL994 and V6 Vivids create a very excellent balance of dynamics, clarity, bass, bass impact, mids enhancement, speed and taming of the upper mids depending on the orientation of the chain.


I am hoping SS2590 could improve GT in the midrange region. Which section should I put it? Voltage gain section?


----------



## DAPpower

Erwinatm said:


> I am hoping SS2590 could improve GT in the midrange region. Which section should I put it? Voltage gain section?


Right now I have it at *Input Buffer Stage *with the SIL 994s at *Volume Control Buffer* Stage but you could also reverse that and get a different sound signature that way. 
V6 Vivids at *Voltage Gain Stages.*


You can also try @greyforest 
original setup too

SIL 994 at *Input Buffer*
dual SS2590 at *Voltage Gain*
V6 Vivids at *Volume Control Buffer

This is probably the most visceral format, the mids and upper mids are pretty forward but dynamics are about the best you can get with these 3 op amps. You do lose soundstage for sure though. IMO opinion it ended up too shouty for me and it drowned out the lower mid details just a teeny bit for me, but it is still excellent and some people prefer it.*


----------



## Erwinatm

DAPpower said:


> Right now I have it at *Input Buffer Stage *with the SIL 994s at *Volume Control Buffer* Stage but you could also reverse that and get a different sound signature that way.
> V6 Vivids at *Voltage Gain Stages.*
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I ll play around...

Do you have SIL 994?


----------



## lightoflight

My chips are almost here and will do the mods without the extenders for now as they will take quite a while coming from China. Are you guys using anti-static gloves, wristband and mat?


----------



## DAPpower

lightoflight said:


> My chips are almost here and will do the mods without the extenders for now as they will take quite a while coming from China. Are you guys using anti-static gloves, wristband and mat?


Why didn't you buy the Burson Extention leads? They ship from California though. 

Nah you don't need anything fancy, no gloves, just our sweaty hands. Obviously always unplug the A/C power plug from the GT before you open the chassis cover.


----------



## lightoflight

DAPpower said:


> Why didn't you buy the Burson Extention leads? They ship from California though.
> 
> Nah you don't need anything fancy, no gloves, just our sweaty hands. Obviously always unplug the A/C power plug from the GT before you open the chassis cover.



Really? I couldn't find any dip-8 extensions in the USA. I only found them available in China or Burson. Burson charges $15 shipping, $20 (2) extensions for the sum of $35. AliExpress $6.50 shipping, $12.36 (6) extensions for the sum of $20.41. I don't really need 6 of them as I got some extras just in case of bad quality issues. If all are good, then I have some spares. I'm not a math genius but buying from China made sense to me.


----------



## DAPpower

lightoflight said:


> Really? I couldn't find any dip-8 extensions in the USA. I only found them available in China or Burson. Burson charges $15 shipping, $20 (2) extensions for the sum of $35. AliExpress $6.50 shipping, $12.36 (6) extensions for the sum of $20.41. I don't really need 6 of them as I got some extras just in case of bad quality issues. If all are good, then I have some spares. I'm not a math genius but buying from China made sense to me.



Yeah, there's definitely a trade off, I'm an impatient person when waiting for audio gear, so I went with the Burson extenders, quality wise they are sound, I can bend them in any direction (carefully) and they will usually work in my case. It would be nice to have extenders half the length of the Burson extenders too for more crazier op amp rolls in the future.


----------



## lightoflight

Great! I have joined the club now thanks to @DAPpower. Currently they are in this configuration, Input (994) Volume (2590) Voltage (Vivid). I am hearing what was described and I like it so far. I have a question. Is the bass thicker now with this configuration? From my perspective, synthetic kick drums and synthetic or guitar bass is denser than before.


----------



## DAPpower

lightoflight said:


> Great! I have joined the club now thanks to @DAPpower. Currently they are in this configuration, Input (994) Volume (2590) Voltage (Vivid). I am hearing what was described and I like it so far. I have a question. Is the bass thicker now with this configuration? From my perspective, synthetic kick drums and synthetic or guitar bass is denser than before.



Oh no, I would definitely say there is more pronounced bass and slam than before. Considering that you have the 994s at Input Buffer, there should be way more kick and slam compared to stock format. You can also switch this the other way and use the Sparkos at Input Buffer and the 994s at Volume stage but you will need extenders for the V6 Vivids becuase of how much space the Sparkos takes. See if you like this other format as well.

Alternatively you can also sacrifice soundstage for the most dynamic tuning and more forward mids/upper mids. You may or may not like this as it gets a teeny bit shouty.

994s at Input Buffer
SS2590s at Voltage Gain
V6 Vivids at Volume Control Buffer


----------



## lightoflight

DAPpower said:


> Oh no, I would definitely say there is more pronounced bass and slam than before. Considering that you have the 994s at Input Buffer, there should be way more kick and slam compared to stock format. You can also switch this the other way and use the Sparkos at Input Buffer and the 994s at Volume stage but you will need extenders for the V6 Vivids becuase of how much space the Sparkos takes. See if you like this other format as well.
> 
> Alternatively you can also sacrifice soundstage for the most dynamic tuning and more forward mids/upper mids. You may or may not like this as it gets a teeny bit shouty.
> 
> ...



Don't get me wrong. I love the bass now, I was not impressed before the upgrade. I really like this configuration so far, I might try the other switcheroo configuration with the 994 and SS2590 and extend the Vivids in the Voltage. I have 6 extensions coming in the mail, remember? 

Thanks for putting these op-amps on trial.


----------



## adeadcrab

Would love to see impressions of the staccato opamps  + GT...


----------



## DAPpower

adeadcrab said:


> Would love to see impressions of the staccato opamps  + GT...



I actually have a pair of Staccato OSH-DHB and they're a pretty good set of op amps but they do have just a teeny bit more hiss in combination with the Sparkos and SIL.

Characteristics of this op amp, very Very detailed mids (boost), similar to the 994s, they also boost dynamics, plenty of air in the lower mids and mids. 

The reason I don't use the Staccato becuase in my current chain the combination with the 3 op amps I'm using now just boost the mids too high and introduce a little bit more hiss. It is the same as adding another 994 into the chain, they provide nothing special.

But in another chain, they might be amazing with less hiss. I'll leave someone else to discover that chain, so I'll be selling the Staccatos soon.
They shipped to me straight from Poland.


----------



## adeadcrab (May 19, 2022)

DAPpower said:


> I actually have a pair of Staccato OSH-DHB and they're a pretty good set of op amps but they do have just a teeny bit more hiss in combination with the Sparkos and SIL.
> 
> Characteristics of this op amp, very Very detailed mids (boost), similar to the 994s, they also boost dynamics, plenty of air in the lower mids and mids.
> 
> ...


That is a real shame, Lachlan from PassionForSound remarked that they were extraordinarily flat compared to the smoother Sparkos and Vivids.
Perhaps if they were used in the input buffer stage rather than volume control...


----------



## DAPpower

adeadcrab said:


> That is a real shame, Lachlan from PassionForSound remarked that they were extraordinarily flat compared to the smoother Sparkos and Vivids.
> Perhaps if they were used in the input buffer stage rather than volume control...



No I tried all three stages and shifted the chain around, it just doesn't add anything special in combination with the three op amps in the chain. It is almost the same as the 994 with just a little bit more hiss when I use them along with either the Sparkos and SIL. So a different chain might have better results with the Staccatos.


----------



## LegionofDoom

Can anyone provide a description of each of the 3 distinct op amp rolling positions in the GT from the standpoint of why you would pick one position over another as you roll——from a technical standpoint?

Or, is this really an entirely subjective experience and really you should try all three and simply pick your favorite—which I get you should probably do anyway.  Just asking if there is a technical reason to pick an op amp position to roll objectively, pre-roll.


----------



## ericx85

So I originally did a post in January about checking the GT for dust buildup since I have a pretty dusty environment. Aside from a tiny bit of dust on the unit(I just wipe it off) which pretty much everything here has, I checked again today and saw no noticeable dust inside the GT that I could see after opening it. If you're still on the fence about the GT over dust buildup, I have 6 months with this amp so far in a dusty area with no buildup.


----------



## rmsanger

Has anybody tried a pairing of the soloist 3GT with a Mysphere 3.2?  Curios to see how the pairing performed?  Did you use the sub out to help fill in the sub bass roll off?  If so how did it all sound together?


----------



## Slim1970

I finally caved in and will be joining the club. Now to procure some 994Enh-Ticha's and SS2590's to complete the setup.


----------



## SlothRock

Slim1970 said:


> I finally caved in and will be joining the club. Now to procure some 994Enh-Ticha's and SS2590's to complete the setup.



Congrats, you're gonna love the upgrade! Really felt like these op amps completed the GT for me


----------



## Slim1970

SlothRock said:


> Congrats, you're gonna love the upgrade! Really felt like these op amps completed the GT for me


I can't wait to get it. Being able to fine tune it with these op-amps just sealed the deal for me regardless of my other components.


----------



## spacelion2077

Hey guys, I'm thinking about upgrading my Audio GD Master 9 to a Burson amp, Which one should I go for? Conductor GT or Soloist GT? What's the difference between these two? Which one has the better staging and bass response? I'm using it to drive 1266 TC and D8000 Pro.


----------



## Slim1970

spacelion2077 said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking about upgrading my Audio GD Master 9 to a Burson amp, Which one should I go for? Conductor GT or Soloist GT? What's the difference between these two? Which one has the better staging and bass response? I'm using it to drive 1266 TC and D8000 Pro.


The only difference I’m aware of is the Conductor GT has a built in DAC. I have the same two headphones and I’m sure the GT will have no problem driving them


----------



## rmsanger

My gut is the soloist will have the better amplification stage just like it does in the 3XP line.  I tried the conductor 3XR and 3XP before buying the soloist.  I didn't love their dac implementation but perhaps that will be better in the Conductor 3GT.

I think the only features in the Soloist 3GT over Conductor were 3 gain stages, the cross feed, and perhaps 1 more thing (can't remember if it was sub out or something else like that).


----------



## spacelion2077

rmsanger said:


> My gut is the soloist will have the better amplification stage just like it does in the 3XP line.  I tried the conductor 3XR and 3XP before buying the soloist.  I didn't love their dac implementation but perhaps that will be better in the Conductor 3GT.
> 
> I think the only features in the Soloist 3GT over Conductor were 3 gain stages, the cross feed, and perhaps 1 more thing (can't remember if it was sub out or something else like that).


Thanks for your input. Would you prefer the Soloist GT over Ferrum OOR? I'm deciding what to buy between two. I've heard OOR's staging is quite narrow but bass response is snappy,


----------



## Hanyong

The space between the op amps is also relatively narrow, and it is more troublesome to replace the op amps.


----------



## Enoji

I too have joined cult of op amp rolling. DAPpower and Greyforest have done us all a solid. My GT has never sounded better.


----------



## Enoji (May 26, 2022)

Anyone tried running a sub on the Burson Soloist GT with Susvara or any other bright sounding headphones. If you could tell me what you thought I would be very appreciative. Thinking about buying a svs 3000 micro sub for them since you can control the volume with app from phone so I can adjust volume as I turn up headphone volume. I wanted you guys input first and I don't know who else to turn to. Thanks for the help


----------



## spacelion2077

Is the Soloist GT's PSU universal? I'm thinking about buying one from Europe, not sure if it would work in USA.


----------



## Enoji (May 25, 2022)

spacelion2077 said:


> Is the Soloist GT's PSU universal? I'm thinking about buying one from Europe, not sure if it would work in USA.


the supercharger 5a come with 4 different plug adapters in the box. the box states worldwide power supply 100-240 ac. I am not sure about the standard power plug i never received one since I preordered and got the supercharger 5a instead.


----------



## Kamsang

SlothRock said:


> Deleted





DAPpower said:


> Stage depth I haven't found anything amazing yet but I notice when you put V6 Vivids in the Voltage Gain section, it highlights the lower mids/mids more and creates a nice depth in that area when combined with Sparkos dual SS2590 or SIL 994 at the Input Buffer.
> 
> Like @greyforest , @SlothRock , others and I have found, the chain combinations of the dual SS2590 and SIL994 and V6 Vivids create a very excellent balance of dynamics, clarity, bass, bass impact, mids enhancement, speed and taming of the upper mids depending on the orientation of the chain.


The  994 has like 2 different version? one is the low voltage version the other is the regular, but also I didn't see 994s ...


----------



## DAPpower

Kamsang said:


> The  994 has like 2 different version? one is the low voltage version the other is the regular, but also I didn't see 994s ...



https://www.sonicimagerylabs.com/ordering.htm


Scroll until you see this,




Sonic Imagery Labs Model 994Enh-Ticha Dual
Discrete Operational Amplifier DIP8
$94.00 USD


Add two to cart.


----------



## Kamsang

DAPpower said:


> https://www.sonicimagerylabs.com/ordering.htm
> 
> 
> Scroll until you see this,
> ...


Got it. Actually found a Chinese dealer actually carry it as well, so I got it from them, as well the 2590. Now will wait for them and play around. Are you still stick with the previous set up for those 3op amps?


----------



## DAPpower

Kamsang said:


> Got it. Actually found a Chinese dealer actually carry it as well, so I got it from them, as well the 2590. Now will wait for them and play around. Are you still stick with the previous set up for those 3op amps?


For now yes, experimenting can get expensive, I've only tried Staccatos and in combination with this chain, the GT didn't improve much.
Unless someone has the privilege to own many dual op amps, I don't know of a better format yet.


----------



## rmsanger




----------



## Kamsang

DAPpower said:


> For now yes, experimenting can get expensive, I've only tried Staccatos and in combination with this chain, the GT didn't improve much.
> Unless someone has the privilege to own many dual op amps, I don't know of a better format


----------



## Kamsang

DAPpower said:


> For now yes, experimenting can get expensive, I've only tried Staccatos and in combination with this chain, the GT didn't improve much.
> Unless someone has the privilege to own many dual op amps, I don't know of a better format yet.


But I found this actually more balance than using 2590 on voltage stage.


----------



## qsk78

rmsanger said:


>




I think one comparison is missing: Conductor GT vs Composer 3X P + Soloist GT.
He tried all possible variations but did not do this comparison.

I wonder why Burson do not think about a higher end stand alone DAC to match the Soloist 3X GT...
Hope it will come one day.


----------



## DAPpower

Kamsang said:


> But I found this actually more balance than using 2590 on voltage stage.



Yeah, that is definitely one way to do it, I'm sure you appreciating how dynamic the sound is with the 994s at Input Buffer. Right now I have the SS2590s at Input Buffer to highlight the fast transients and spacious mids but I would have no problem switching it the other way around as well!


----------



## lightoflight

DAPpower said:


> Yeah, that is definitely one way to do it, I'm sure you appreciating how dynamic the sound is with the 994s at Input Buffer. Right now I have the SS2590s at Input Buffer to highlight the fast transients and spacious mids but I would have no problem switching it the other way around as well!



How is the bass response with the SS2590s in the Input Buffer vs the 994s (keeping the Vivids at the Voltage Gain)? My dip-8 extensions came in but too exhausted from yard work to test.


----------



## Kamsang

lightoflight said:


> How is the bass response with the SS2590s in the Input Buffer vs the 994s (keeping the Vivids at the Voltage Gain)? My dip-8 extensions came in but too exhausted from yard work to test.


I also feel more secure to put 994 on input because that way I don’t need any extension for the v6 on voltage stage.


----------



## lightoflight

Kamsang said:


> I also feel more secure to put 994 on input because that way I don’t need any extension for the v6 on voltage stage.



Have you tried without the extension? I saw a picture a couple of pages back with the SS2590 at the Input and the Vivid at the Voltage without the need of an extension.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bur...re-amp-w-sub-out-10w-xlr.959796/post-16938749


----------



## Kamsang

lightoflight said:


> Have you tried without the extension? I saw a picture a couple of pages back with the SS2590 at the Input and the Vivid at the Voltage without the need of an extension.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bur...re-amp-w-sub-out-10w-xlr.959796/post-16938749


not yet but I will try


----------



## DAPpower

lightoflight said:


> How is the bass response with the SS2590s in the Input Buffer vs the 994s (keeping the Vivids at the Voltage Gain)? My dip-8 extensions came in but too exhausted from yard work to test.



I'm not home to do a comparison or don't really remember much from the first comparisons but I believe the 994s at Input Buffer had a bit more bass rumble and punch while the Sparkos at Input Buffer is a bit tighter with less punch.


----------



## ericx85

qsk78 said:


> I wonder why Burson do not think about a higher end stand alone DAC to match the Soloist 3X GT...
> Hope it will come one day.


Theres really only so much you can do with delta sigma designs. If they did put out a composer GT the only thing I could imagine they could try to improve on is the analogue stage and some people already consider the regular composer one of the better delta sigma designs that doesn't have a pancake soundstage


----------



## tedacura1

Has anyone tried speakers with the preamp of the GT and if so how is the sound and what speakers are you using.


----------



## SlothRock

tedacura1 said:


> Has anyone tried speakers with the preamp of the GT and if so how is the sound and what speakers are you using.


The preamp is fantastic. I use my GT with Neumann KH 120A's and it can drive them extremely well. Precise, weighty bass, open and dynamic sound. I just bought the Ferrum OOR + Hypsos and gonna compare with the GT but if the preamp of the OOR cant keep up then I'll likely keep the GT


----------



## tedacura1

SlothRock said:


> The preamp is fantastic. I use my GT with Neumann KH 120A's and it can drive them extremely well. Precise, weighty bass, open and dynamic sound. I just bought the Ferrum OOR + Hypsos and gonna compare with the GT but if the preamp of the OOR cant keep up then I'll likely keep the GT


I was looking @ speakers and the Neumann KH 120A was one of the speakers that interest me, the other was the Acoustic Energy A1. The KH 120A seems to be what I would be looking for. Thank you for your input.


----------



## lightoflight

Hanyong said:


> I'm very happy with the pegasus pairing with my 3GT, so I don't need to look for a new DAC anymore, the last step is to test which op amp is right for my system.



This is interesting. How does this configuration sound compare to the stock format?


----------



## qboogie

Anyone selling any spare op-amp pairs like the SIL 994s or SS2590s?


----------



## M-83

Anyone using Soloist GT with musician audio Pegasus r2r dac?


----------



## lightoflight

DAPpower said:


> I'm not home to do a comparison or don't really remember much from the first comparisons but I believe the 994s at Input Buffer had a bit more bass rumble and punch while the Sparkos at Input Buffer is a bit tighter with less punch.



I'm still using the 994s at the Input Buffer and bass level has increased since from the start of the installation. I've been comparing it with my FA-12 and SA-1 and it's at the same levels now. It's much more so in high gain, as I am listening mostly in medium gain.

I don't think it's fully burned in yet as I have been using it on an off; about 25 hours or so in total. I will leave it on for the weekend to get more burn-in time; we will see what that will yield, hopefully good results.


----------



## Kamsang

Enoji said:


> Anyone tried running a sub on the Burson Soloist GT with Susvara or any other bright sounding headphones. If you could tell me what you thought I would be very appreciative. Thinking about buying a svs 3000 micro sub for them since you can control the volume with app from phone so I can adjust volume as I turn up headphone volume. I wanted you guys input first and I don't know who else to turn to. Thanks for the help


what op amp step up are you end up with bro?


----------



## Enoji

Kamsang said:


> what op amp step up are you end up with bro?


SS2590 input buffer, SIL 994s at volume control, and V6 Vivids at Voltage.. Thanks to @DAPpower for the combination. I am super happy I can now run on high gain with crazy black background. Thinking of trying to swap the SS2590s and SiL 994's to see which i like better but for now could not be happier. Still very curious what a micro sub added to my headphones would sound like  Might make it worse or better so was trying to find someone who tried it before i pull the trigger


----------



## Enoji

Eventually I will be buying a power amp to connect to the GT and get some speakers so maybe a sub would not be a waste in the long run.


----------



## greyforest

tedacura1 said:


> Has anyone tried speakers with the preamp of the GT and if so how is the sound and what speakers are you using.


i tried it. preamp section of GT is just soso.


----------



## lightoflight

Enoji said:


> SS2590 input buffer, SIL 994s at volume control, and V6 Vivids at Voltage.. Thanks to @DAPpower for the combination. I am super happy I can now run on high gain with crazy black background. Thinking of trying to swap the SS2590s and SiL 994's to see which i like better but for now could not be happier. Still very curious what a micro sub added to my headphones would sound like  Might make it worse or better so was trying to find someone who tried it before i pull the trigger


 Can you give me sound impressions of the configurations? Thanks.


----------



## M-83

Has anybody had an opportunity to compare the Burson soloist 3XGT with Violectric V280 or V281? Keen to hear thoughts on differences.


----------



## DAPpower

lightoflight said:


> Can you give me sound impressions of the configurations? Thanks.


With SS2590s at Input Buffer/ V6 Vivids at Voltage Gain and 994s at Volume Control, 
There are faster transients, great resolution in mids (you can hear nuances more now), the upper mids are tamed and the bass is stronger but tighter and not bleeding into mids. With the V6 Vivids at the Voltage Gain, the lower mids/mids are given more air and space retaining a big chunk of the soundstage from stock configuration. Dynamics are improved from stock configuration.

Flip this the other way with the 994s at Input Buffer and SS2590s at Volume Control and you get slightly stronger dynamics, a sort of "3d effect" where the upper mids are pushed a bit more forward and the lower mids/mids are sort of echoing in the back, very noticeable and are present along with the upper mids that are closer to your face. Bass impact is a bit stronger than the Sparkos at Input Buffer. Not as fast sounding as the Sparkos at Input Buffer.

Now there is a third configuration which @greyforest informed me about the op amps when I did my first chain rolling,

994s at Input Buffer
SS22590s at Voltage Gain
V6 Vivids at Volume Control

This is the most dynamic and visceral sounding format. Upper mids are more forward than the other formats, the soundstage is not as wide or deep and everything is in your face. I liked it but on many tracks I found it to be a bit too shouty and intense.

I would prefer the V6 Vivids at Voltage Gain to restore more space and soundstage. So I'm currently using the first format in this post.


----------



## Tormenta

DAPpower said:


> With SS2590s at Input Buffer/ V6 Vivids at Voltage Gain and 994s at Volume Control,
> There are faster transients, great resolution in mids (you can hear nuances more now), the upper mids are tamed and the bass is stronger but tighter and not bleeding into mids. With the V6 Vivids at the Voltage Gain, the lower mids/mids are given more air and space retaining a big chunk of the soundstage from stock configuration. Dynamics are improved from stock configuration.
> 
> Flip this the other way with the 994s at Input Buffer and SS2590s at Volume Control and you get slightly stronger dynamics, a sort of "3d effect" where the upper mids are pushed a bit more forward and the lower mids/mids are sort of echoing in the back, very noticeable and are present along with the upper mids that are closer to your face. Bass impact is a bit stronger than the Sparkos at Input Buffer. Not as fast sounding as the Sparkos at Input Buffer.
> ...


agree. I feel the same way.
 But the best sound was the end when grey's op amp setting and a stage-characteristic pre-amplifier were added between gt and dac.


----------



## qboogie

DAPpower said:


> With SS2590s at Input Buffer/ V6 Vivids at Voltage Gain and 994s at Volume Control,
> There are faster transients, great resolution in mids (you can hear nuances more now), the upper mids are tamed and the bass is stronger but tighter and not bleeding into mids. With the V6 Vivids at the Voltage Gain, the lower mids/mids are given more air and space retaining a big chunk of the soundstage from stock configuration. Dynamics are improved from stock configuration.
> 
> Flip this the other way with the 994s at Input Buffer and SS2590s at Volume Control and you get slightly stronger dynamics, a sort of "3d effect" where the upper mids are pushed a bit more forward and the lower mids/mids are sort of echoing in the back, very noticeable and are present along with the upper mids that are closer to your face. Bass impact is a bit stronger than the Sparkos at Input Buffer. Not as fast sounding as the Sparkos at Input Buffer.
> ...


Gonna bookmark this post for later. It's the best summation of the various combinations, and it seems a lot of users are hearing what you hear, so good job and good ear. Thanks for putting it all together


----------



## lightoflight

DAPpower said:


> With SS2590s at Input Buffer/ V6 Vivids at Voltage Gain and 994s at Volume Control,
> There are faster transients, great resolution in mids (you can hear nuances more now), the upper mids are tamed and the bass is stronger but tighter and not bleeding into mids. With the V6 Vivids at the Voltage Gain, the lower mids/mids are given more air and space retaining a big chunk of the soundstage from stock configuration. Dynamics are improved from stock configuration.
> 
> Flip this the other way with the 994s at Input Buffer and SS2590s at Volume Control and you get slightly stronger dynamics, a sort of "3d effect" where the upper mids are pushed a bit more forward and the lower mids/mids are sort of echoing in the back, very noticeable and are present along with the upper mids that are closer to your face. Bass impact is a bit stronger than the Sparkos at Input Buffer. Not as fast sounding as the Sparkos at Input Buffer.
> ...



Thank you so much. I'm creating a Soloist GT op-amp comparison chart for myself as a reference.


----------



## LegionofDoom (Jun 4, 2022)

Dropped in a pair of SIL 994 into my GT’s input buffer, replacing stock vivid v6s.  Will give them the weekend to burn in, and report initial impressions.

I continue to be very happy with the classics at the volume buffer.  No way would I go back to stock on that swap (primary benefit being improved bass).

I listen mainly to 70s/80s rock.


----------



## Mightygrey

Is it just me, or is the Soloist GT "too loud"? 01 in low gain is almost too loud using low impedance headphones like Grados, and I find that 01 in high gain is a pretty reasonable listening level on Susvara - I can't go any louder than 10 in high gain with the Susvara on certain tracks. I usually find myself dropping the headroom on my DAC by -10dB in Roon just to have any usable volume range with the GT.


----------



## adeadcrab

Mightygrey said:


> Is it just me, or is the Soloist GT "too loud"? 01 in low gain is almost too loud using low impedance headphones like Grados, and I find that 01 in high gain is a pretty reasonable listening level on Susvara - I can't go any louder than 10 in high gain with the Susvara on certain tracks. I usually find myself dropping the headroom on my DAC by -10dB in Roon just to have any usable volume range with the GT.


Sounds like my kind of problem - I have a Gustard P26 preamp with Burson vivid opamps - The higher the preamp the warmer the sound. I like it best at 50/99. This has the run on effect of reducing potential volume by ~25dB. I also attenuate volume digitally in foobar.
Preamp and foobar combined, my THX 789 is cranked almost to the max on medium gain to get a normal volume level. High gain is a little bit less resolving.
A high power amp like the GT or Soloist sounds like a dream.


----------



## Kamsang

DAPpower said:


> With SS2590s at Input Buffer/ V6 Vivids at Voltage Gain and 994s at Volume Control,
> There are faster transients, great resolution in mids (you can hear nuances more now), the upper mids are tamed and the bass is stronger but tighter and not bleeding into mids. With the V6 Vivids at the Voltage Gain, the lower mids/mids are given more air and space retaining a big chunk of the soundstage from stock configuration. Dynamics are improved from stock configuration.
> 
> Flip this the other way with the 994s at Input Buffer and SS2590s at Volume Control and you get slightly stronger dynamics, a sort of "3d effect" where the upper mids are pushed a bit more forward and the lower mids/mids are sort of echoing in the back, very noticeable and are present along with the upper mids that are closer to your face. Bass impact is a bit stronger than the Sparkos at Input Buffer. Not as fast sounding as the Sparkos at Input Buffer.
> ...


Last night I just swapped the input with 2590 (used to use the 994). I didn’t use any flex extensions on the voltage stage. When I install the 2590 on the input stage, it push a bit the v6 on voltage stage. I think it should be fine……


For the sound different you were mention, it actually felt a bit different to my ear.

Input: 994
Volum: 2590
Voltage: v6 vivid 

The bass is impact to my face feel, a little blend in to the low mid. Dynamic but depend on the music you are listening to, performance are various. 

Input: 2590
Volum: 994
Voltage: v6 vivid 

This is what I did last night. Actually sound stage become wider, base is not as impact as using 994 on the input buffer. The mid are layback a bit. Everything feel bounce faster which is good to balance the headphone I use (both my modhouse and nan6, didn’t try with my hd800 yet). But this setup feels more balance to most headphone and music imo.


----------



## tedacura1

greyforest said:


> i tried it. preamp section of GT is just soso.


soso...in what way?


----------



## DAPpower

Kamsang said:


> This is what I did last night. Actually sound stage become wider, base is not as impact as using 994 on the input buffer. The mid are layback a bit. Everything feel bounce faster which is good to balance the headphone I use (both my modhouse and nan6, didn’t try with my hd800 yet). But this setup feels more balance to most headphone and music imo.



Yeah I definitely agree, the mids might feel laid back but has more air and space, this is a quality that is still retained from the stock GT format which was a big difference in soundstage from the

994s at Input Buffer
SS22590s at Voltage Gain
V6 Vivids at Volume Control

that I was initially using.


----------



## Kamsang

DAPpower said:


> Yeah I definitely agree, the mids might feel laid back but has more air and space, this is a quality that is still retained from the stock GT format which was a big difference in soundstage from the
> 
> 994s at Input Buffer
> SS22590s at Voltage Gain
> ...



Did you use any extension for the v6 in voltage gain? I know if you put 994 at buffer won’t have any issue, but if 2590 on buffer stage either you feel confident that even they squeeze together but won’t cause any problem or you take a flex extension for the v6 on voltage gain. 

What is your solution I’m quite interested 

Thanks

Original or using 994 on buffer feels too bass head from my liking. So I really wanna stick with 2590 on input buffer stage


----------



## greyforest

tedacura1 said:


> soso...in what way?


it is thin sounding and lack bit of focus


----------



## SlothRock (Jun 5, 2022)

greyforest said:


> it is thin sounding and lack bit of focus



Hmmm definitely didn't have this experience with my GT. It has a lot of impact and is super thick imo. It doesn't cut like the OOR does, and the mids are more relaxed, but I think the preamp has been fantastic. Those qualities are similar to some of how the GT compares to the OOR as a headphone amp as well


----------



## DAPpower

Kamsang said:


> Did you use any extension for the v6 in voltage gain? I know if you put 994 at buffer won’t have any issue, but if 2590 on buffer stage either you feel confident that even they squeeze together but won’t cause any problem or you take a flex extension for the v6 on voltage gain.
> 
> What is your solution I’m quite interested
> 
> ...


Yeah, I used the extenders the Sparkos and the Burson are touching a bit too tightly for comfort. 

Alright glad we have landed on a format that will satisfy our preferences for now.


----------



## Kamsang

DAPpower said:


> Yeah, I used the extenders the Sparkos and the Burson are touching a bit too tightly for comfort.
> 
> Alright glad we have landed on a format that will satisfy our preferences for now.


few minute ago i found a best solution


----------



## Kamsang

DAPpower said:


> Yeah, I used the extenders the Sparkos and the Burson are touching a bit too tightly for comfort.
> 
> Alright glad we have landed on a format that will satisfy our preferences for now.



extension bugs me a lot, since sometime I need to take the gt out for sharing the experience with others. so flex extension will be wiggling inside which drag me nuts. lol now all sit tight inside and no influensing each others.


----------



## DAPpower

Kamsang said:


> extension bugs me a lot, since sometime I need to take the gt out for sharing the experience with others. so flex extension will be wiggling inside which drag me nuts. lol now all sit tight inside and no influensing each others.


What what did you do? Take the shell off the V6?


----------



## Kamsang

DAPpower said:


> What what did you do? Take the shell off the V6?


yup，actually not so hard if you do it right, I did broke one of my v6 pin out accidentally. but that was a trail and I did find a best way to remove the clear plastic from the bottom. just need to use a cutting piles to pill the plastic bottom cover off. then you can remove the whole thing.


----------



## Enoji

Kamsang said:


> few minute ago i found a best solution


Very nice mod. Im half tempted to give it a shot. Im using extensions atm.


----------



## Kamsang

Enoji said:


> Very nice mod. Im half tempted to give it a shot. Im using extensions atm.


just carefully remove the base should be fine.


----------



## lightoflight

Enoji said:


> Very nice mod. Im half tempted to give it a shot. Im using extensions atm.


I would put on the pin protectors that came with your 994s before you attempt it. And maybe heating it up with a hairdryer to soften the plastic.


----------



## Enoji

lightoflight said:


> I would put on the pin protectors that came with your 994s before you attempt it. And maybe heating it up with a hairdryer to soften the plastic.


I agree the pin protectors will make the job safer and less stressful


----------



## Erwinatm (Jun 5, 2022)

Kamsang said:


> yup，actually not so hard if you do it right, I did broke one of my v6 pin out accidentally. but that was a trail and I did find a best way to remove the clear plastic from the bottom. just need to use a cutting piles to pill the plastic bottom cover off. then you can remove the whole thing.


Good idea. I haven’t installed my sparkos because of this also. I will try your method 👍

How is the casing looks like after you peel off? Want to know which point to cut.


----------



## Kamsang

Erwinatm said:


> Good idea. I haven’t installed my sparkos because of this also. I will try your method 👍
> 
> How is the casing looks like after you peel off? Want to know which point to cut.


the case is the red top plastic shell, the bottom part is the transparent plastic, peel off the clear plastic carefully from the side, try to avoid your piller to touch those pins (they are weak). after you peel one side open, you can just pell by hand easily. but after you done it, there are no way back to the case. My recommendation as well is get some dip 8 extension board which is just has male and female pin on the black board also have a groove to indicate your direction. after you take the v6 board out make sure you know which direction is which and place on the extension. because the whole vivid is connect on the top section (soldered) the bottom doesn't have any soldering so it's easy to break time from time.


----------



## greyforest

SlothRock said:


> Hmmm definitely didn't have this experience with my GT. It has a lot of impact and is super thick imo. It doesn't cut like the OOR does, and the mids are more relaxed, but I think the preamp has been fantastic. Those qualities are similar to some of how the GT compares to the OOR as a headphone amp as well


for me the preamp section of gt is not much different compare to 3xp, it works for sure. also there are smearing in details. i ended up prefer the sound come out of dac directly than adding gt in the line.


----------



## centuriones

Have any of you paired the Burson 3X GT with the Meze Elite?
Any impression?


----------



## Enoji

centuriones said:


> Have any of you paired the Burson 3X GT with the Meze Elite?
> Any impression?


Not the Elite but I have the regular Empyreans and they sound amazing on the GT with op amps rolled. SS2590 input buffer, SIL 994s at volume control, and V6 Vivids at Voltage.


----------



## Erwinatm

Got Kinki THR1 on loan. Can it match 3GT? We'll see in a couple of days.


----------



## davesa

So I recently acquired my Soloist GT and have been enjoying it.

It has two features I thought would be fun to explore outside it's core functionality as an amp - they are crossfeed, and the subwoofer out. I did try the crossfeed and on low I did not hear anything that sounded better, and on high I noticed some of the roll off of high frequencies that others have mentioned, so not sure I will be using that regularly.

Yesterday I decided to experiment a bit with the subwoofer out. I have an inexpensive Klipsch subwoofer downstairs - it has wireless input capabilities so easy to experiment with. SO I brought it up to my office where my headphone setup is and had it configured in minutes... I have to say I did like having the sub adding a little extra thump.  I tried it with both the ZMF VC's and the Dan Clark Ether 2's and thought it complemented each. I could see getting a better sub like one of the SVS 3000 micros to add in for occasional fun sessions. Of course others in the house hear the sub thumping away, so the idea of not disturbing others by using headphones is out the window with the sub.

I did like the way you can easily change output to have just headphones or headphones + sub. On the down side I noticed when I powered down the amp I did get a loud thump from the sub - both with the sub output engaged and with it switched off. I also got a smaller thump on powering the amp back up. All of my other installs with subs I do not get anything when powering up/down the equipment driving them. 

So has anyone else used their sub out? do you get a thump on power off/on? Anyone using an SVS 3000 Micro? ( seems like a good, small choice )


----------



## Enoji

davesa said:


> So I recently acquired my Soloist GT and have been enjoying it.
> 
> It has two features I thought would be fun to explore outside it's core functionality as an amp - they are crossfeed, and the subwoofer out. I did try the crossfeed and on low I did not hear anything that sounded better, and on high I noticed some of the roll off of high frequencies that others have mentioned, so not sure I will be using that regularly.
> 
> ...


I have been very curious about the sub out especially with the svs 3000 micro since you can control it all through an app on your phone. That would definitely make it easier to balance the volume with your headphone volume.


----------



## lightoflight

lightoflight said:


> I'm still using the 994s at the Input Buffer and bass level has increased since from the start of the installation. I've been comparing it with my FA-12 and SA-1 and it's at the same levels now. It's much more so in high gain, as I am listening mostly in medium gain.
> 
> I don't think it's fully burned in yet as I have been using it on an off; about 25 hours or so in total. I will leave it on for the weekend to get more burn-in time; we will see what that will yield, hopefully good results.


I have 100 hours or so of burn in on the op-amps. I'm hearing many improvements; sonic clarity, bass density and bass impact. It's finally at the same level of sound quality as my Gustard/Flux set up; almost, just not as warm.


----------



## Kamsang

lightoflight said:


> I have 100 hours or so of burn in on the op-amps. I'm hearing many improvements; sonic clarity, bass density and bass impact. It's finally at the same level of sound quality as my Gustard/Flux set up; almost, just not as warm.


Really? Only can be compete with Gustard/flux? After I swap my op amps, I went to a friend of mine and compare with his new Cayin 300B, Fomular S. GT still have its advantage on all factor. probably not as warm as others like the tube amp, but the clarity, dynamic, and depth is balance and well control comparing all those with different headphone as well. I mean some amp have different flavor cuz when they tune their amp they use those headphone, but gt don't pick any headphone, pair well with my susvara, hd800, 1266, as well as he6 which made me surprise.


----------



## qboogie

What is the sonic difference between 2x  dual SS2590s vs 2x single SS590s?


----------



## lightoflight (Jun 11, 2022)

Kamsang said:


> Really? Only can be compete with Gustard/flux? After I swap my op amps, I went to a friend of mine and compare with his new Cayin 300B, Fomular S. GT still have its advantage on all factor. probably not as warm as others like the tube amp, but the clarity, dynamic, and depth is balance and well control comparing all those with different headphone as well. I mean some amp have different flavor cuz when they tune their amp they use those headphone, but gt don't pick any headphone, pair well with my susvara, hd800, 1266, as well as he6 which made me surprise.


Yeah. When I first got my GT it was hard to tell the difference, I had to really had to go back and forth between both setups and focus. The GT had maybe a little wider soundstage and slight clarity. It's really hard to tell. But GT was lacking bass density and bass impact. The Flux FA-12 alone would not compete but adding the Gustard P26 preamp with upgraded Vivid V6 op-amps made such a huge improvement in soundstage and clarity/brightness. I'm guessing the Gustard/Flux maybe have a faint distortion, making it not as clear in some parts of a song, I had to listen very hard over and over on certain parts of a song to notice.


----------



## Slim1970

qboogie said:


> What is the sonic difference between 2x  dual SS2590s vs 2x single SS590s?


The dual SS2590's contains both left and right channels and it's Sparkos Labs best op-amp. As far as I know there isn't a single version SS2590. If there was, the difference would be only one channel of left or right per op-amp. The GT is a fully balanced, dual mono design. Both left and right channels are integrated per board. A single version of any op-amp would never work with this amp.


----------



## qboogie

Slim1970 said:


> The dual SS2590's contains both left and right channels and it's Sparkos Labs best op-amp. As far as I know there isn't a single version SS2590. If there was, the difference would be only one channel of left or right per op-amp. The GT is a fully balanced, dual mono design. Both left and right channels are integrated per board. A single version of any op-amp would never work with this amp.


Sorry still a little confused. if a dual SS2590 already contains both right and left channels on the same chip, do I only need to buy and install one of them?


PRO to DUAL DIP8 Adapter - Adapter + Two SS2590 Fully assembled into adapter  *× 2*
This is what I have in my cart for $252. Is this right, before I pull the trigger?


----------



## DAPpower (Jun 11, 2022)

qboogie said:


> Sorry still a little confused. if a dual SS2590 already contains both right and left channels on the same chip, do I only need to buy and install one of them?
> 
> 
> PRO to DUAL DIP8 Adapter - Adapter + Two SS2590 Fully assembled into adapter  *× 2*
> This is what I have in my cart for $252. Is this right, before I pull the trigger?



The SS2590 is a single ended chip by itself, you would need to order 4 times of them to have *2x DUAL SS2590*, luckily the Dip8 Adaptor from Sparkos has the option to have *2 SS2590s* pre soldered, you will need to order *2x* of that option.


----------



## qboogie

DAPpower said:


> The SS2590 is a single ended chip by itself, you would need to order 4 times of them to have *2x DUAL SS2590*, luckily the Dip8 Adaptor from Burson had the option to have *2 SS2590s* pre soldered, you will need to order *2x* of that option.


Gotcha.


----------



## DAPpower

qboogie said:


> Gotcha.



Whoops sorry, I meant that Sparkos has the Dip8 adaptor!


----------



## qboogie

With dual SS2590 at input, SIL994 at volume control, and V6 vivid at voltage I'm going to need to get 2 Burson extenders for the Vivids?


----------



## Slim1970

qboogie said:


> With dual SS2590 at input, SIL994 at volume control, and V6 vivid at voltage I'm going to need to get 2 Burson extenders for the Vivids?


How are you liking the stock GT?


----------



## qboogie

Slim1970 said:


> How are you liking the stock GT?


I think it's great! The amp conveys extra spacious staging with huge separation, and no particular tonal imbalances. Works well with my Stealth since it doesn't have any tonal problems, IMO.  I'm in the process of acquiring the op-amps to see if I can achieve that extra bass slam that folks have been talking about.


----------



## Slim1970

qboogie said:


> I think it's great! The amp conveys extra spacious staging with huge separation, and no particular tonal imbalances. Works well with my Stealth since it doesn't have any tonal problems, IMO.  I'm in the process of acquiring the op-amps to see if I can achieve that extra bass slam that folks have been talking about.


Awesome, my 3X GT will be here by next weekend. I’m curious to see how it compares to my GS-X MK2, which has unseated all my previous amps. The next step will be to acquire the SIL994’s and SS2590’s to improve sound even further.

Do you like the 3X GT more than the Formula S/Powerman combo with your headphones?


----------



## PhazeCrive

I like the stock as is, and personally with the 1266 TC I don't find it to be that wide in the staging. Perhaps I'd notice the width if I tried something else, though.

What would be the ideal op amp swap/placement for bass slam?


----------



## lightoflight

PhazeCrive said:


> I like the stock as is, and personally with the 1266 TC I don't find it to be that wide in the staging. Perhaps I'd notice the width if I tried something else, though.
> 
> What would be the ideal op amp swap/placement for bass slam?


See my chart for "1".


----------



## PhazeCrive (Jun 11, 2022)

Thanks. I just bought both of them, with the sparkos coming with that adaptor.


----------



## DAPpower

PhazeCrive said:


> Thanks. I just bought both of them, with the sparkos coming with that adaptor.



Great, hopefully you bought 2x of these adaptors (with two SS2590s presoldered onto each adaptor), I know it can be confusing, I was confused initially too.


----------



## PhazeCrive

Yeah, I did a little digging as far as as 20 pages lol. Only thing I'm unsure of is that I bought the 994s from here: https://atm-audio.com/product/sonic-imagery-sil994-enh-ticha-dual/

I'm pretty sure these are the regular voltage version though, but would have rather gotten them from sonic's website.

Something a little punchier than stock GT with the TC is just what the doctor prescribed, as I find the GT punchy as is. Thanks.


----------



## qboogie

Slim1970 said:


> Awesome, my 3X GT will be here by next weekend. I’m curious to see how it compares to my GS-X MK2, which has unseated all my previous amps. The next step will be to acquire the SIL994’s and SS2590’s to improve sound even further.
> 
> Do you like the 3X GT more than the Formula S/Powerman combo with your headphones?


I certainly prefer the form factor, variety of inputs, true balanced output, price to performance ratio, ability to add a sub for fun, and of course the sonic presentation. The formula S conveys more sub-bass and touch less treble than the stock 3X GT. 

I have decided to sell the 1266 TC so I'm selling the Formula S / Powerman too.


----------



## SlothRock

qboogie said:


> I certainly prefer the form factor, variety of inputs, true balanced output, price to performance ratio, ability to add a sub for fun, and of course the sonic presentation. The formula S conveys more sub-bass and touch less treble than the stock 3X GT.
> 
> I have decided to sell the 1266 TC so I'm selling the Formula S / Powerman too.


Not to derail but why you selling the TC?


----------



## Slim1970

qboogie said:


> I certainly prefer the form factor, variety of inputs, true balanced output, price to performance ratio, ability to add a sub for fun, and of course the sonic presentation. The formula S conveys more sub-bass and touch less treble than the stock 3X GT.
> 
> I have decided to sell the 1266 TC so I'm selling the Formula S / Powerman too.


I still have my TC’s but not the Formula S/Powerman. I need a more universal amp if there is such thing. My current GS-X MK2 is pretty neutral sounding and maintains the DAVE’s level of transparency very nicely when I need more power. I’m thinking from the descriptions/reviews of the 3X GT it will be a nice addition that can be made better with op-my upgrades . I can’t wait to get it in hand.


----------



## PhazeCrive

SlothRock said:


> Not to derail but why you selling the TC?


As a TC owner I have almost wanted to sell it a few times myself. There's a lot that could make someone want to sell it, honestly. For one, there is bass roll off below 30hz. If you want response below 30hz, you need to seal those earpads, but that makes it sound flat and boring. You lose the "fun" of the TC by doing that. Then there is positioning. For glasses users, positioning is annoying. There are also times where tracks don't sound the same as you remember due to fitment. My issue was the bass getting too thin at low frequencies, so that's why I invested in some op amps for the 3XGT to see if they can give it a different flavor, maybe give it a few more decibels down low without sealing.

Of course being an open back there are also tuning and noise leakage issues other might have problems with.


----------



## grrorr76 (Jun 13, 2022)

Hi there hoping you can help.
I have a soloist gt
I have some new OPAMPS id love the try in it but I can't figure out how to take out the vivid's.
Can someone run through what you do. they are so tight im afraid to break them if I dont do it correctly . Thanks in advance..


----------



## lightoflight

grrorr76 said:


> Hi there hoping you can help.
> I have a soloist gt
> I have some new OPAMPS id love the try in it but I can't figure out how to take out the vivid's.
> Can someone run through what you do. they are so tight im afraid to break them if I dont do it correctly . Thanks in advance..


You need to cut off the zip ties. The op-amp should come off easily.


----------



## qboogie

SlothRock said:


> Not to derail but why you selling the TC?


@PhazeCrive kind of hit the nail on the head, honestly. 

A few have Pm'ed me asking the same thing so I'll just paste my response to those folks. 

I just got tired of the annoying fit, the distant/metallic mids and the inconsistent bass (where having the gap between ear and driver caused amazing bass slam but reduced sub-bass, and having more seal restored the sub-bass but reduced slam). I realized I was pouring all this money into trying to fix its tonality issues. I'm going to miss its insane detail and spaciousness, and nothing will come close to the TC for electronic music, but I'd rather have something that sounds more correct from the start for all my other music. Also I have to admit I hated having to sit completely still when wearing the TC. The SC cable stiffness would always tug on one side more than the other and throw it off balance, so I would have to sit facing the amp. I like to relax and recline when listening.

Ultimately, after I got the TC back from Abyss for repair, I just found I never was in the mood to put it on my head.

DCA Stealth just keep proving it has staying power -- perfect tuning, realism, comfort, and isolation. I live on a super loud avenue in NYC ...all those first responder vehicles, motorcycle gangs, and huge car stereo systems. Matching the Stealth to a capable amp has been much easier than I anticipated. And with the incoming heat, a good pair of closed backs do the trick when the AC is going strong.

TL;DR: my listening preferences have changed a lot, and the TC no longer gets any head-time despite being a unique and technically capable headphone


----------



## Erwinatm

qboogie said:


> @PhazeCrive kind of hit the nail on the head, honestly.
> 
> A few have Pm'ed me asking the same thing so I'll just paste my response to those folks.
> 
> ...


Try Atrium, the bass is different from TC. There is a bass reverberation that planar can't produce. Use your TT2 for tighter bass or MHA200 for sweeter mids. 

At the moment, I like my Atrium paired with HA300-Mk2. It is awesome. Prefer that combo to TC + Formula. Technically not as precise as TC+ Formula, but it gives you more relax sound and engaged to the music (jazz, classical, bossa, country, vocal etc).


----------



## grrorr76

lightoflight said:


> You need to cut off the zip ties. The op-amp should come off easily.


thanks so much, always good to check when playing with a expensive piece of kit. Im all sorted im trying out some sparkos 3602's im very impressed


----------



## Kamsang

Pashmeister said:


> i’ve had no complaints with my GT since November, just enjoying it everyday with TC and Susvara with just a feeling of _satisfaction_. You know as audiophiles you sometimes have a niggling feeling that something’s wrong somewhere that needs to be fixed/tweaked/improved? I don’t have that with the GT. It’s nice to see a review from someone with a depth of experience and multitude of gear who like the GT as much as I do. Would be nice to share a beer over these things.
> 
> Now I haven’t decided yet if I like those red accents. It’s eye-catching for sure. But I think I prefer my all-silver look. The red just reminds me of Xduoo and I’m not a fan of those.


HI Man

How do you think of the GT drives susvara? Is it good? like getting 100% potential out of the susvara?


----------



## Kamsang

qboogie said:


> @PhazeCrive kind of hit the nail on the head, honestly.
> 
> A few have Pm'ed me asking the same thing so I'll just paste my response to those folks.
> 
> ...


You drive your dca stealth with gt?


----------



## PhazeCrive

Guys, did I do something wrong? I put in the 2590s and made sure they're facing the right way, but all I am getting is lots of grain whine, and channel imbalance. Left channel sounds fine, but the right is a bit off. Do these need to be facing the right way? How about burn in?


----------



## DAPpower

PhazeCrive said:


> Guys, did I do something wrong? I put in the 2590s and made sure they're facing the right way, but all I am getting is lots of grain whine, and channel imbalance. Left channel sounds fine, but the right is a bit off. Do these need to be facing the right way? How about burn in?


Make sure all the pins are in the sockets, and remember to put the pair of 2590s in the matching stages, make sure you're not mixing them up with the different stages (Input Buffer/Volume Control ect)


----------



## PhazeCrive (Jun 16, 2022)

Thanks, yes. I did some troubleshooting and went back to all Vivids and I may have damaged something since running all vivids leaves my right channel completely silent. If the damage is one one of the vivids, thats fine since I have the 994s coming tomorrow, but if the damage is from the pin connectors on the amp...then oof. The 2 of the vivids have some minor bends in the pins. 

Basically I started with grainy sound from the right and now I have no sound lol. Left works fine.


----------



## PhazeCrive

Okay, got it to work. I know I didn't read instructions but basically the problem was that I had the vivids backwards in the right channel...I thought everything was supposed to be mirrored. I was wondering why the ones in my GT were not mirrored when I took them out, or perhaps a worker put the plastic case on one of the vivids backwards.

Anyways, on to the listening, and thanks.


----------



## qboogie

Got a question. I'm running the TT2 into the GT using RCAs. Is there a benefit sound-wise to connecting via the TT2's rear XLRs instead, so that it's fully balanced in and out?

(I don't own XLR interconnects so can't listen and compare for myself)


----------



## adeadcrab

PhazeCrive said:


> Okay, got it to work. I know I didn't read instructions but basically the problem was that I had the vivids backwards in the right channel...I thought everything was supposed to be mirrored. I was wondering why the ones in my GT were not mirrored when I took them out, or perhaps a worker put the plastic case on one of the vivids backwards.
> 
> Anyways, on to the listening, and thanks.


I also have Burson V6 opamps where the cases are reversed.. don't go by the shell casing but the half-moon on the dip8 socket for your orientation.. hope that helps. not your fault lol!


----------



## PhazeCrive

Yeah, I eventually saw why one of them was backward before I took it out. The socket itself was backward, not the op amp. XD

Enjoying this extra punch and slam with the TC now.


----------



## DAPpower

I almost was thinking of selling/trading my GT and Gustard, thankfully I came to my senses, I realized going full mobile would be a drag, I wouldn't be able to use the GT with my PS5 lol.

SS2590s at Input Buffer
V6 Vivids at Voltage Gain
SIL 994s at Volume Control 

is what I'm gonna ultimately settle on with these 3 particular op amps.


----------



## grrorr76

IF i was to get ss2590's i see you need an adapter, I also see sparkos has them with 2 adapters installed . Which is the one i need to order 2 of to work with my gt

this one which is 126usd per unit adaptor and opamp https://sparkoslabs.com/product/pro-to-dual-dip8-adapter/

 or this for 74 adapter and op amp installed

https://sparkoslabs.com/product/api-to-dip-adapter/

im new to this just dont want to make an expensive mistake.


----------



## adeadcrab

How much better is the 2590 to their regular dual opamp, the 3602?


----------



## lightoflight (Jun 19, 2022)

grrorr76 said:


> IF i was to get ss2590's i see you need an adapter, I also see sparkos has them with 2 adapters installed . Which is the one i need to order 2 of to work with my gt
> 
> this one which is 126usd per unit adaptor and opamp https://sparkoslabs.com/product/pro-to-dual-dip8-adapter/
> 
> ...


See the screenshot. https://sparkoslabs.com/product/pro-to-dual-dip8-adapter/


----------



## lightoflight (Sep 26, 2022)

Sonic Imagery Labs 994Enth-Ticha Dual. https://www.sonicimagerylabs.com/ordering.htm


----------



## grrorr76

lightoflight said:


> thats a huge help thank you so much







lightoflight said:


> Sonic Imagery Labs 994Enth-Ticha Dual. https://www.sonicimagerylabs.com/ordering.htm


----------



## PhazeCrive

The GT does smear details. It's the Vivids, though. Replacing them with the 994s and 2590s has honestly opened the soundstage, added some much-needed depth (even if just a hint), and cleared up that mid-range. Nuances and clarity are greater with the upgraded opamps. If I had to describe it, on certain tracks I had to really peer into the music to hear the inner workings of the vocalist. Now those details are much more present and appreciated.


----------



## greyforest

PhazeCrive said:


> The GT does smear details. It's the Vivids, though. Replacing them with the 994s and 2590s has honestly opened the soundstage, added some much-needed depth (even if just a hint), and cleared up that mid-range. Nuances and clarity are greater with the upgraded opamps. If I had to describe it, on certain tracks I had to really peer into the music to hear the inner workings of the vocalist. Now those details are much more present and appreciated.


wish more people start to see that. v6 is not a bad op. but the smearing of details is a sort of sin in hifi.


----------



## PhazeCrive

greyforest said:


> wish more people start to see that. v6 is not a bad op. but the smearing of details is a sort of sin in hifi.


Yeah, I thought it was you who originally said the term "smear", but I couldn't find you in the search bar. 🙈
100% true though. Great find.


----------



## SlothRock

Hey all - deciding to sell my GT with cooling stand and 5A supercharger on the classifieds. Link in my sig for anyone interested!


----------



## SBranson (Jun 19, 2022)

I just recently got the Conductor 3X Reference and just got in some Sparkos SS3602 op amps for the volume stage and have the stock V6’s in the buffer stage.  There’s a lot more discussion of op amps here so I was looking for advice. I had thought of trying the Staccato op amps but this thread has given me more options.  So far I like what the SS3602’s have done for an increased sound stage and a more natural note timbre on instruments like piano.
I’ve been reading this thread and wondered about trying these


Do you figure these would be worth trying in my case?  I’ve done a lot of tube rolling back in the day but op amps are new to me.


----------



## DAPpower

SBranson said:


> I just recently got the Conductor 3X Reference and just got in some Sparkos SS3602 op amps for the volume stage and have the stock V6’s in the buffer stage.  There’s a lot more discussion of op amps here so I was looking for advice. I had thought of trying the Staccato op amps but this thread has given me more options.  So far I like what the SS3602’s have done for an increased sound stage and a more natural note timbre on instruments like piano.
> I’ve been reading this thread and wondered about trying these
> 
> 
> Do you figure these would be worth trying in my case?  I’ve done a lot of tube rolling back in the day but op amps are new to me.



Well on the GT, the 994s definitely add to the upgraded sound, best to be put in the Volume Control Buffer on the GT, not sure about the Conductor 3X though.
Characteristics of the 994s, definite improved dynamics and bass/bass impact, slight boost in mids. Along with the dual SS2590s and the V6 Vivids, all these op amps contribute to the upgrade as a whole.


----------



## SBranson (Jun 19, 2022)

DAPpower said:


> Well on the GT, the 994s definitely add to the upgraded sound, best to be put in the Volume Control Buffer on the GT, not sure about the Conductor 3X though.
> Characteristics of the 994s, definite improved dynamics and bass/bass impact, slight boost in mids. Along with the dual SS2590s and the V6 Vivids, all these op amps contribute to the upgrade as a whole.



Thanks for the reply.  So is this op amp being chosen mostly for the bass?  What is the basic effect of the SS2590’s.  I wonder if maybe I should try those either in conjunction with the SS3602’s I already have or leave the V6 in the buffer and replace the SS3602’s with the SS2590’s since it seems that they are the most revered Sparkos op amps in this thread..

Im really enjoying the SS3602’s at the moment.  Piano timbre has taken a significant leap for the better.


----------



## PhazeCrive

DAPpower said:


> Well on the GT, the 994s definitely add to the upgraded sound, best to be put in the Volume Control Buffer on the GT, not sure about the Conductor 3X though.
> Characteristics of the 994s, definite improved dynamics and bass/bass impact, slight boost in mids. Along with the dual SS2590s and the V6 Vivids, all these op amps contribute to the upgrade as a whole.


Do you mean volume control/buffer or..? I like the 994s in the input buffer, havent tried the other way since I don't want to buy extenders or break a Vivid trying to remove the case.


----------



## DAPpower

PhazeCrive said:


> Do you mean volume control/buffer or..? I like the 994s in the input buffer, havent tried the other way since I don't want to buy extenders or break a Vivid trying to remove the case.



My favorite format which I think is the most balanced is 

Dual SS2590s in Input Buffer
V6 Vivids at Voltage Gain 
SIL 994s at Volume Control Buffer


----------



## DAPpower

SBranson said:


> Thanks for the reply.  So is this op amp being chosen mostly for the bass?  What is the basic effect of the SS2590’s.  I wonder if maybe I should try those either in conjunction with the SS3602’s I already have or leave the V6 in the buffer and replace the SS3602’s with the SS2590’s since it seems that they are the most revered Sparkos op amps in this thread..
> 
> Im really enjoying the SS3602’s at the moment.  Piano timbre has taken a significant leap for the better.


Hard to say, from what you describe the SS3602s boost the mids, I would honestly pick the dual SS2590s over the SIL 994s in your case, but I have no experience with the Conducter 3X so I don't know what the chain will sound like.


----------



## SBranson

DAPpower said:


> Hard to say, from what you describe the SS3602s boost the mids, I would honestly pick the dual SS2590s over the SIL 994s in your case, but I have no experience with the Conducter 3X so I don't know what the chain will sound like.



Thanks..  I know it's tough asking here but the days of Conductor discussion seem to be over and there's so much interesting info about op amps here I thought to ask.
I am definitely more about mids and resolution/staging/imaging as most of my music is mid centric.  Not much rock or hip hop or dub or the like with huge dynamic impact.
More baroque, modern classical/crossover, ambient, piano etc...
Maybe I'll try the SS2590s instead then and try to find the best pair among the three SS3602, SS2590, V6...   Is there anyone trying out the Staccato op amps here or are they not as desirable as the SS2590 or SIL 994?


----------



## PhazeCrive

I'll try that tomorrow, or now, as long as that format still has more bass than the stock configuration. I find very little lacking as it is now, but it never hurts to be open minded.


----------



## adeadcrab

SBranson said:


> Thanks..  I know it's tough asking here but the days of Conductor discussion seem to be over and there's so much interesting info about op amps here I thought to ask.
> I am definitely more about mids and resolution/staging/imaging as most of my music is mid centric.  Not much rock or hip hop or dub or the like with huge dynamic impact.
> More baroque, modern classical/crossover, ambient, piano etc...
> Maybe I'll try the SS2590s instead then and try to find the best pair among the three SS3602, SS2590, V6...   Is there anyone trying out the Staccato op amps here or are they not as desirable as the SS2590 or SIL 994?


I haven't tried them but Passion for Sound likes the Staccato; they are very linear apparently if you read the reviews out there on the internet. I will be getting 4 - 2 for an upcoming GT, and 2 for my Gustard preamp. At the moment I have the vivids which are great with HD800S and 789 because they noticeably smooth the sound but they are a little too warm for the Focal Clear, or LCD-X for example.

Edit: The V6 Classics are mid-centric but they loosen the low end and roll the treble off a fair bit.


----------



## Slim1970

SlothRock said:


> Hey all - deciding to sell my GT with cooling stand and 5A supercharger on the classifieds. Link in my sig for anyone interested!


I guess for the headphones you have I can understand your choice in keeping the Ferrum Oor.


----------



## LegionofDoom (Jun 20, 2022)

I have gone back and forth with the SIL 994s in the input buffer and the volume control buffer on my GT.

The bass impact in the input buffer is very noticeably stronger.  It's also far more detailed bass.   Electric bass guitars have much more clarity to notes and changes in pitch than I experienced with V6 Vivids in the same position.  

As compared in the volume control stage I hear less of a change vs. the V6 Classics that I had rolled into that position---but I feel like overall clarity takes a step back.  So, I went right back to the input buffer with the 994s and that's where they will stay.

therefore, current set up is:
input--SIL 994
volume--V6 Classic  (considering 2590s)
voltage--V6 Vivid

If you are looking for more low end bass impact and detail, run don't walk to get a pair of SIL 994s for your input buffer.   Very slammy.  Very good.

I may acquire a set of 2590s to compare with the Classics at volume control stage, although I suspect the Classics and the 2590s might be harder to distinguish at the volume control.   But if someone has a variant view to that based on experience, I would love to hear it.


----------



## DAPpower

SBranson said:


> Thanks..  I know it's tough asking here but the days of Conductor discussion seem to be over and there's so much interesting info about op amps here I thought to ask.
> I am definitely more about mids and resolution/staging/imaging as most of my music is mid centric.  Not much rock or hip hop or dub or the like with huge dynamic impact.
> More baroque, modern classical/crossover, ambient, piano etc...
> Maybe I'll try the SS2590s instead then and try to find the best pair among the three SS3602, SS2590, V6...   Is there anyone trying out the Staccato op amps here or are they not as desirable as the SS2590 or SIL 994?



Actually this might be a perfect opportunity for you to try the Stoccato op amps I have, I originally said in combination with the SS2590 and 994s they didn't provide anything special in the GT, but with the other Sparkos you have, they may harmonize nicely.
Will send you a PM with details. I can sell them cheaper since I have no use for them in my current chain.
Purchased directly from Poland, early this year.


----------



## SlothRock (Jun 20, 2022)

Slim1970 said:


> I guess for the headphones you have I can understand your choice in keeping the Ferrum Oor.


It was an extremely tough decision for me. Both are TOTL, incredible amps.


----------



## SBranson

DAPpower said:


> Actually this might be a perfect opportunity for you to try the Stoccato op amps I have, I originally said in combination with the SS2590 and 994s they didn't provide anything special in the GT, but with the other Sparkos you have, they may harmonize nicely.
> Will send you a PM with details. I can sell them cheaper since I have no use for them in my current chain.
> Purchased directly from Poland, early this year.



Thanks, responded.


----------



## sawindra

Dual SS2590s in Input Buffer
ORANGE AMPS duals for Voltage Gain 
ALfa Rpar AS-402 for Volume Control Buffer


----------



## DAPpower

sawindra said:


> Dual SS2590s in Input Buffer
> ORANGE AMPS duals for Voltage Gain
> ALfa Rpar AS-402 for Volume Control Buffer



Cool, can you give some impressions of the sound?


----------



## qboogie

I'm rocking this op-amp setup.

Dual SS2590 in Input Buffer
V6 Vivid at Voltage Gain
SIL 994 at Volume Control 

Sounds truly awesome with the Verite open -- better than I have ever heard it. For the stealth however, I think I'm still on the fence between this and the stock tuning.


----------



## DAPpower (Jun 24, 2022)

qboogie said:


> I'm rocking this op-amp setup.
> 
> Dual SS2590 in Input Buffer
> V6 Vivid at Voltage Gain
> ...



Yep, I have this exact same setup with the Verite Open with Gustard X26 Pro DAC.

This is the GT thread but what earpads are you using on your VO?

Mine are the older style BE2 perf Lambskin with machine punched holes.


With this setup, I feel the speed of the Vertie are highlighted even further and compliment these cans well.


----------



## qboogie

DAPpower said:


> Yep, I have this exact same setup with the Verite Open with Gustard X26 Pro DAC.
> 
> This is the GT thread but what earpads are you using on your VO?
> 
> ...


Same here, BE2 lambskin all day.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Very little to none comparison between GT to any Violectric amp (V590 or Nimbus). Anyone ever do comparison them side by side?


----------



## UntilThen

Pashmeister said:


> The GT amp in this thread topic is pretty powerful for my Sus/TC. It’s replacing my power amplifier.



Quoting an old post but just wondering if you're still enjoying your GT with Susvara?


----------



## spacelion2077

Not sure if anyone here has listened to Audio-GD M19, I recently acquired a Soloist GT, couldn't help but notice how similar sounding these two amps are in A/B test. Both amps has excellent staging and transparency, airy presentation and a little lacking on the bass delivery. Spec wise, GT is a bit more powerful but M19 is only 1/3 of Soloist GT's cost


----------



## Slim1970

Finally got my Soloist 3X GT. Even in stock form I feel Burson finally nailed the sound.


----------



## Kamsang

Slim1970 said:


> Finally got my Soloist 3X GT. Even in stock form I feel Burson finally nailed the sound.


After I had some op amp rolling, the amp sound even better with my zmf.


----------



## UntilThen

Slim1970 said:


> Finally got my Soloist 3X GT. Even in stock form I feel Burson finally nailed the sound.



Have you heard the Soloist 3xp before? If so how different is the GT from it. 

I had the 3xp before.

Any ss amp will be a supplement to my tube amps for Susvara.


----------



## Slim1970

Kamsang said:


> After I had some op amp rolling, the amp sound even better with my zmf.


My next move is to get the Sparkos and Sonic Imagery Labs op-amps.


----------



## Slim1970

UntilThen said:


> Have you heard the Soloist 3xp before? If so how different is the GT from it.
> 
> I had the 3xp before.
> 
> Any ss amp will be a supplement to my tube amps for Susvara.


Yes, I’ve owned the Conductor 3XR and Soloist 3XP and sold them both. The 3X GT is so much better than those amp. The 3X GT is first Burson amp I thought that has actual bass with excellent driving power. It has excellent staging, instrument separation, resolution and depth to it’s sound. The sound will only get better over time and with better op-amps.


----------



## UntilThen

Slim1970 said:


> Yes, I’ve owned the Conductor 3XR and Soloist 3XP and sold them both. The 3X GT is so much better than those amp. The 3X GT is first Burson amp I thought that has actual bass with excellent driving power. It has excellent staging, instrument separation, resolution and depth to it’s sound. The sound will only get better over time and with better op-amps.



Thanks. Sound promising.


----------



## Slim1970

Okay after two days of burn-in here are my thoughts on the Soloist 3X GT. So far I've tried my Utopia's, Solitaire P's, Elite's, and HEKse's with the amp. With each headphone the Soloist 3X GT highlights their strengths and fill them up with great music. The sound is muscular, weighted, full bodied with nice grip on the drivers even with stock op-amps. The sound has a nice warm tilt to it. There's no lack of details or clarity to the Soloist 3X GT's sound. It's musical, resolving, with tons of driving ability. 

When listening to metal guitars sound gritty with a lot of meat on the bones. Double bass drums have a nice satisfying thump with power behind them. You can really feel the music and I'm loving it .

I'm not sure how much the RME is contributing to the sound or if it's the amp itself with the supercharger, but the pairing is delivering the goods. The RME really complements and has amazing synergy with the Soloist 3X GT because I'm finding the sound to be spectacular! It's only going to get better when my upgraded op-amps arrive. The only improvement I would like to hear from the amp is the transients to be a little sharper, snappier. I'm sure SS2590's will take care of this along with cleaning up the sound across the frequency spectrum.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

UntilThen said:


> Have you heard the Soloist 3xp before? If so how different is the GT from it.
> 
> I had the 3xp before.
> 
> Any ss amp will be a supplement to my tube amps for Susvara.


If I may add some, Burson GT produce more organic, more natural sound compared to Soloist 3XP. In direct comparison 3XP feels a bit blurry, smeared, and with less fluid presentation (transition between notes not as smooth as GT). Oh, also GT provide really great soundstage that clearly better than 3XP.


----------



## Slim1970

TheMiddleSky said:


> If I may add some, Burson GT produce more organic, more natural sound compared to Soloist 3XP. In direct comparison 3XP feels a bit blurry, smeared, and with less fluid presentation (transition between notes not as smooth as GT). Oh, also GT provide really great soundstage that clearly better than 3XP.


Yes, this is what I'm hearing as well. The 3X GT is by far Burson's best headphone amp. Everything about the 3X GT sounds natural and its power is effortless.


----------



## qboogie

I've been messing around with the op-amp configs. I now have:
Voltage gain: V6 Vivid 
Input buffer: dual SS2590s  
Volume control: V6 Vivid (replacing SIL994)

I honestly cannot tell the difference between having 994s vs Vivids in volume control, when swapping back and forth. What do others think about the 994 signature? What is it really bringing? 

The dual SS2590s seem to make the stronger impression than the 994, a bit more bass quantity and more forward mids, but yes the bump in mids resolution is a nice bonus. 

Something else I have realized is that the stock tuning with the V6 vivids sounds shockingly similar to the straight out the Hugo TT2 rear XLR ( especially in the bass).  I agree with Lachlan from Passion for sound that they are much more similar than different. In my experience, the soloist GT conveys a noticeably wider stage, a slight dryness in the mids and a very miniscule loss of overall cohesiveness, in comparison.


----------



## DAPpower

qboogie said:


> I've been messing around with the op-amp configs. I now have:
> Voltage gain: V6 Vivid
> Input buffer: dual SS2590s
> Volume control: V6 Vivid (replacing SIL994)
> ...



That's the configuration I've settled on too. The 994s are known to boost dynamics and bass impact a bit, when coupled with the SS2590s get a plentiful mix of clarity and dynamics. With the V6 Vivids in Voltage Gain, you get a more spacious soundstage.

The Voltage Gain stage seems to be the most sensitive compared to the other stages so something "vivid" and warm sounding should stay in that stage.


----------



## lightoflight (Jul 8, 2022)

Configuration: A

Input: 994
Volume: SS2590
Voltage: Vivid
Configuration: B

Input: SS2590
Volume: 994
Voltage: Vivid


I finally made an op-amp configuration change to Config. B after listening to Config. A for a couple of months now. I will be evaluating Config. B compared to Config. A here with the Pontus II and HE1000se.

Configuration B has an increase in the lower mid-range frequencies that produces a warm presentation while pulling back the treble range. Tracks that is airy, clear and defined imaging with Config. A is missing here with Config. B. My perception is that it blunted the sound appearance. Furthermore, the quantity of the low frequencies remained the same with a slight elevation in the 100 - 200 Hz, although it is less detailed throughout the whole low frequency range. Basslines with kick drums are bolder but lack the sonic texture and separation I hear with Config. A. In addition, the soundstage width became a touch smaller and stage depth shifted to an intimate setting, and it was a challenge to discern the instrument depth with Config. B.

It was interesting to hear Configuration B, it was not what I have expected and will be moving back to Config. A.


----------



## DAPpower

lightoflight said:


> Configuration: A
> 
> Input: 994
> Volume: SS2590
> ...



Great! Thanks for the comparisons and analysis (this takes a while I would imagine).
I hear similar things that you are hearing but on the Verite and Gustard X26 Pro, I would definitely stick with Configuration B, the speed, resolution and tonal balance is just too amazing to ignore on the Verite combination.


----------



## qboogie (Jul 7, 2022)

lightoflight said:


> Configuration: A
> 
> Input: 994
> Volume: SS2590
> ...


Thanks so much for sharing. I'm going to spend some more time with config. A and see if it fits my tastes better.

Config B sounds better with my Verite (improves the recessed mids greatly and adds depth to the holography), but not as much with my Stealth (reduced width and slightly shouty vocals).


----------



## PhazeCrive (Jul 9, 2022)

I got some dip8 extenders and tried some different placements. Broke one within 10 minutes of opening it.

Guess who's buying another extender :V Sucky part is they take like 3 weeks to get here.

I had the 994 in the voltage gain and wanted to put the 2590s in the input buffer, but with the extender busted it has to go to the volume stage. I like what I'm hearing though. I never had a good experience with the TC's imaging until now...probably placebo :V


----------



## PhazeCrive (Jul 10, 2022)

Anyone else hearing improved imaging with:
Voltage: 994
Input: Vivid
Volume: 2590
?

I say put your best OP amp at voltage since, like DAP said, that seems to be the most sensitive place as things get passed down to the next stages.


----------



## qboogie

PhazeCrive said:


> Anyone else hearing improved imaging with:
> Voltage: 994
> Input: Vivid
> Volume: 2590
> ...


It's hard to replace the Vivids at voltage gain. The spaciousness it conveys is what I love most about this amp


----------



## PhazeCrive (Jul 14, 2022)

I can see that. I'm more on the side of resolution, layering/separation, and imaging. Those traits are simply greater with the 994s here if you're into this presentation. More experimentation is due though, I'm sure.

All our tastes are different. I was actually unsatisfied with the GT before this swap, but I'm glad you like it.


----------



## rjones36 (Jul 13, 2022)

Hey guys have a question, when the Volume Control/Buffer Stage op amp was replaced, do you notice a slight tick noise when move the volume from 19/20 and then maybe around 30? If I leave the Vivid op amp there I don't hear this issue.


----------



## DAPpower

rjones36 said:


> Hey guys have a question, when the Volume Control/Buffer Stage op amp was replaced, do you notice a slight tick noise when move the volume from 19/20 and then maybe around 30? If I leave the Vivid op amp there I don't hear this issue.



Nope, volume changes are smooth with the exception of a very very teeny bit of added hiss when you get to 40 and above.
Please make sure the op amps you are replacing the Vivids with are inserted all the way in and firmly. Also please make sure they're in the correct orientation and position for the Volume Control Buffer Stage.


----------



## rjones36

DAPpower said:


> Nope, volume changes are smooth with the exception of a very very teeny bit of added hiss when you get to 40 and above.
> Please make sure the op amps you are replacing the Vivids with are inserted all the way in and firmly. Also please make sure they're in the correct orientation and position for the Volume Control Buffer Stage.


Appreciate the response. Yea I have made sure they have been inserted and in the correct orientation so I know that isn't the issue. If I go back to the Vivids the issue goes away like I said. So not sure why this is a problem I am having. I have tried  Sparkos SS3602, SIL 994s and the Sparkos SS2590s and I always end up hearing the slight tick when turning up the volume. It just raises a concern to the point where I end up going back and just leaving the Vivids in the Volume Control/Buffer Stage just so I don't have to worry about a bigger problem that might occur.


----------



## DAPpower

rjones36 said:


> Appreciate the response. Yea I have made sure they have been inserted and in the correct orientation so I know that isn't the issue. If I go back to the Vivids the issue goes away like I said. So not sure why this is a problem I am having. I have tried  Sparkos SS3602, SIL 994s and the Sparkos SS2590s and I always end up hearing the slight tick when turning up the volume. It just raises a concern to the point where I end up going back and just leaving the Vivids in the Volume Control/Buffer Stage just so I don't have to worry about a bigger problem that might occur.



Strange, try using those 2 small dip8 extender pieces that came with your 994s for whatever op amp you're putting in the Volume Control Buffer Stage and see if that eliminates the clicking sound.

Another thing you can try is to use a compressed air or a manual handheld air pump to clean out the socket in the Volume Control stage reciever sockets to ensure there is no dust or any kind of blockage there.


----------



## rjones36

DAPpower said:


> Strange, try using those 2 small dip8 extender pieces that came with your 994s for whatever op amp you're putting in the Volume Control Buffer Stage and see if that eliminates the clicking sound.
> 
> Another thing you can try is to use a compressed air or a manual handheld air pump to clean out the socket in the Volume Control stage reciever sockets to ensure there is no dust or any kind of blockage there.


Yea I will give both ideas a try and see if it helps. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## LegionofDoom (Jul 19, 2022)

Dropped in a pair of 2590s into the Volume stage.  Have 10 hours on them.   With the 994s in the Input stage, I think something magical is happening.

Good lwardy that config sounds good.   Bless the wisdom and experimentation of this forum!


----------



## lightoflight

LegionofDoom said:


> Dropped in a pair of 2590s into the Volume stage.  Have 10 hours on them.   With the 994s in the Input stage, I think something magical is happening.
> 
> Good lwardy that config sounds good.   Bless the wisdom and experimentation of this forum!


Oh yeah, let us know what you think after 50 hours of burn in.


----------



## DAPpower

I kid you not, my headphones themselves even "sound" better due to the headband and earpad shape from resting them on the GT in vertical position with the cooling stand. They seem different and more pleasant. Perhaps doing something with the soundstage in a subtle way.


----------



## iliketowrap19

How good are these with the Susvara?


----------



## mc501s

lightoflight said:


> Oh yeah, let us know what you think after 50 hours of burn in.





LegionofDoom said:


> Dropped in a pair of 2590s into the Volume stage.  Have 10 hours on them.   With the 994s in the Input stage, I think something magical is happening.
> 
> Good lwardy that config sounds good.   Bless the wisdom and experimentation of this forum!


I am interest in getting 2590s for volume stage since it is one area with the most space/room inside the Soloist. Keep us in the loop


----------



## Slim1970

So far I prefer the S2590's in the Volume Control Buffer Stage. I love the midforward sound. It's incredibly detailed and dynamic sounding. The bass has very good impact.

I put the 2590's in the Input Buffer Stage and the soundstage expanded but at the same time the music seemed like it got pushed back. That midforward sound that I enjoy was gone. So now I'm sticking with the S2590's in the Volume Control Buffer Stage.


----------



## DAPpower

mc501s said:


> I am interest in getting 2590s for volume stage since it is one area with the most space/room inside the Soloist. Keep us in the loop



I would highly recommend DUAL SS2590s for the Input Buffer and the 994s at Volume Stage.

I'm enjoying the crap out of it at the moment.


----------



## mc501s

DAPpower said:


> I would highly recommend DUAL SS2590s for the Input Buffer and the 994s at Volume Stage.
> 
> I'm enjoying the crap out of it at the moment.


appreciate for the suggestion. I am trying to keep things simple and no wire extension of any kind. if I just need to replace a pair, which one would be best


----------



## lightoflight

mc501s said:


> I am interest in getting 2590s for volume stage since it is one area with the most space/room inside the Soloist. Keep us in the loop


For me, the sound of this configuration is hard to beat. The soundstage is so wide compared to my other amps, it's really fascinating. Along with great imaging and clarity, I easily get immersed in the music. It gives me a peripheral vision in hearing the music so to speak.

Keep in mind these op-amps need burn-in. 50 hours at least, 100 hours for good measure. I remember after my 50 hours mark, they started to blossom.


----------



## mc501s

Slim1970 said:


> So far I prefer the S2590's in the Volume Control Buffer Stage. I love the midforward sound. It's incredibly detailed and dynamic sounding. The bass has very good impact.
> 
> I put the 2590's in the Input Buffer Stage and the soundstage expanded but at the same time the music seemed like it got pushed back. That midforward sound that I enjoy was gone. So now I'm sticking with the S2590's in the Volume Control Buffer Stage.


Hi @Slim1970, Andrew from Sparkos replied when I'm inquired the 2590. Is that true or I just need a pair of 2590 with the 8dip adapters and call it a day?


----------



## DAPpower

mc501s said:


> Hi @Slim1970, Andrew from Sparkos replied when I'm inquired the 2590. Is that true or I just need a pair of 2590 with the 8dip adapters and call it a day?



Generally if you want to use DUAL SS2590s you will need to order the 8DIP adaptor which also has the option to include 2x SS2590s preinstalled on the adaptor. You will need to order 2x this configuration to make it 2x DUAL SS2590s.
The 8DIP adaptor should be on the website somewhere.


----------



## mc501s

DAPpower said:


> Generally if you want to use DUAL SS2590s you will need to order the 8DIP adaptor which also has the option to include 2x SS2590s preinstalled on the adaptor. You will need to order 2x this configuration to make it 2x DUAL SS2590s.
> The 8DIP adaptor should be on the website somewhere.


assuming this is all I need correct?


----------



## PhazeCrive

Hit +1 on that cuz need two of the "fully assembled" adapters. The total should be about $252 


mc501s said:


> assuming this is all I need correct?


----------



## DAPpower

mc501s said:


> assuming this is all I need correct?



Yep, the option with two SS2590s presoldered/installed.

Order 2x of that config so you will end up with 2x DUAL SS2590s (4x single-end SS2590s)


----------



## AudioMoksha

Slim1970 said:


> So far I prefer the S2590's in the Volume Control Buffer Stage. I love the midforward sound. It's incredibly detailed and dynamic sounding. The bass has very good impact.
> 
> I put the 2590's in the Input Buffer Stage and the soundstage expanded but at the same time the music seemed like it got pushed back. That midforward sound that I enjoy was gone. So now I'm sticking with the S2590's in the Volume Control Buffer Stage.


Thanks for the share, I ordered the S2590s as well. I will try both the configs you have mentioned. I haven't thought about the 994ench yet, maybe I won't need to try those if the S2590 can do the magic.


----------



## DAPpower

AudioMoksha said:


> Thanks for the share, I ordered the S2590s as well. I will try both the configs you have mentioned. I haven't thought about the 994ench yet, maybe I won't need to try those if the S2590 can do the magic.



When paired with the SS2590s the 994s give a boost to dynamics and mids energy, I found for my tastes, it matched nicely in the Volume Control Stage where the SS2590s are left to shine in the Input stage.
My Verite Opens really love this format.


----------



## AudioMoksha

DAPpower said:


> When paired with the SS2590s the 994s give a boost to dynamics and mids energy, I found for my tastes, it matched nicely in the Volume Control Stage where the SS2590s are left to shine in the Input stage.
> My Verite Opens really love this format.


Got it, thank you. So I have to order 2 of the 994 ench as well?


----------



## Slim1970

AudioMoksha said:


> Thanks for the share, I ordered the S2590s as well. I will try both the configs you have mentioned. I haven't thought about the 994ench yet, maybe I won't need to try those if the S2590 can do the magic.


I have the 994enh-ticha’s coming. The two together is the secret sauce to next level sound. As good as the SS2590’s are right now in the 3X GT alone I expect another boost in performance when the 994enh-ticha’s get inserted. I’ll play around with the various buffer positions to see which one I prefer. I do believe it’s combination of the two op-amps that everyone seems to be enjoying.


----------



## mc501s (Jul 27, 2022)

Ok guys, now that I unscrewed all 4 nuts from the bottom. How the heck do I open it up to see what is inside. I love Burson Audio owner guide. Not


----------



## mc501s

mc501s said:


> Ok guys, now that I unscrewed all 4 nuts from the bottom. How the heck do I open it up to see what is inside. I love Burson Audio owner guide. Not


NM. Found it lol


----------



## DAPpower

mc501s said:


> NM. Found it lol



Carefully cut the red zipties securing the V6 Vivids you want to replace, I would recommend you keep one pair of V6 Vivids in the Voltage Gain area, 

When replacing op amps remember to place the op amps in the correct position and stage (see the Burson manual for a rundown of the op amp stage areas).
Pretty much every op amp manufacturer will put an indicator on one side of the op amp which will let you know that this is the side to match with the DIP8 sockets (which also has an marked and indicated side).

Also when you are testing the op amps and comparing them, remember to put the chassis cover on first, otherwise the amp won't turn on.

Obviously, unplug the A/C power from the amp before you open the chassis cover and mess with the internals.


----------



## mc501s

DAPpower said:


> Carefully cut the red zipties securing the V6 Vivids you want to replace, I would recommend you keep one pair of V6 Vivids in the Voltage Gain area,
> 
> When replacing op amps remember to place the op amps in the correct position and stage (see the Burson manual for a rundown of the op amp stage areas).
> Pretty much every op amp manufacturer will put an indicator on one side of the op amp which will let you know that this is the side to match with the DIP8 sockets (which also has an marked and indicated side).
> ...


Absolutely! Thanks for the reminder. You guys rock!


----------



## PhazeCrive

I know everyone is against it but get that 994 in the voltage! Crazy imaging, clarity and more bass.


----------



## adeadcrab

6 * Staccato OSH-DHb... someone make it happen lol


----------



## DAPpower

adeadcrab said:


> 6 * Staccato OSH-DHb... someone make it happen lol



I tried that op amp with the Sparkos and SIL but the results weren't that special, I was hoping someone would discover a good combination with the Staccatos.


----------



## ST33L

It’s on my short list. The subwoofer out is an interesting option.


----------



## Sayed2020

Erwinatm said:


> Got Kinki THR1 on loan. Can it match 3GT? We'll see in a couple of days.


How did it compare to the THR-1?
I have the Kinki & will be getting the GT soon, the THR-1 is a bit of a hidden gem amongst head amps. I really like it.


----------



## Erwinatm

Sayed2020 said:


> How did it compare to the THR-1?
> I have the Kinki & will be getting the GT soon, the THR-1 is a bit of a hidden gem amongst head amps. I really like it.


1. Treble : Kinki is brighter, GT has smoother and refined edges.
2. Midrange : GT is smoother, same detail & resolution. 
3. Bass : kinki a little bit tighter, same quantity.
4. Staging : GT wider and more hologaphic.
6. Noise : no noise audible from both amps.

Both have weakness in volume pot. With Kinki, I can't listen more than 10 o'clock with Atrium,  on the other hand I have to turn 2-3 x 360° to reach my listening level with GT.

Which one I prefer? I choose GT because of my music taste : jazz vocal, sax, guitar, piano and classical.

Having said that, Kinki also a good value amp for $1200.


----------



## Sayed2020

Erwinatm said:


> 1. Treble : Kinki is brighter, GT has smoother and refined edges.
> 2. Midrange : GT is smoother, same detail & resolution.
> 3. Bass : kinki a little bit tighter, same quantity.
> 4. Staging : GT wider and more hologaphic.
> ...


Thank you for this, much appreciated.


----------



## mc501s

Happy Saturday folks. As much as I enjoy the GT with V6 Vivid opamps, at time I feel it is a bit too bright. If I would only to replace one pair, which one should I go with to warm it up: V6 Classic, Sparkos 3602 or 2590, SIL994. Meze Empyrean get use most of the time and I also have Focal Stellia. Appreciate for any advice or feedback. I am poor so I can't afford to swap out all 3 stages LOL.


----------



## LegionofDoom

mc501s said:


> Happy Saturday folks. As much as I enjoy the GT with V6 Vivid opamps, at time I feel it is a bit too bright. If I would only to replace one pair, which one should I go with to warm it up: V6 Classic, Sparkos 3602 or 2590, SIL994. Meze Empyrean get use most of the time and I also have Focal Stellia. Appreciate for any advice or feedback. I am poor so I can't afford to swap out all 3 stages LOL.


A pair of Classics in the Volume Stage will do the trick.    I had the very same initial impression of brightness.   One pair of Classics rounded off the sharpness.   

I have found the other brands/models of op-amps are more about making changes to the sonics in other areas (SILs for example in the lower end).


----------



## mc501s

LegionofDoom said:


> A pair of Classics in the Volume Stage will do the trick.    I had the very same initial impression of brightness.   One pair of Classics rounded off the sharpness.
> 
> I have found the other brands/models of op-amps are more about making changes to the sonics in other areas (SILs for example in the lower end).


@LegionofDoom plan to sell your classic


----------



## Mad Myall

Got some TH900mk2s, what do people recommend I swap the Op amps out with, and what effects would they have? I love me some juicy base, Is there a guide on a lot of these op amps somewhere maybe?


----------



## Slim1970

Mad Myall said:


> Got some TH900mk2s, what do people recommend I swap the Op amps out with, and what effects would they have? I love me some juicy base, Is there a guide on a lot of these op amps somewhere maybe?


@lightoflight created a great comparison/op-amp configuration chart *here. *Check it out to get started. It’s very detailed.


----------



## Mad Myall

Slim1970 said:


> @lightoflight created a great comparison/op-amp configuration chart *here. *Check it out to get started. It’s very detailed.


Superb! I'll need to start grabbing some of those extensions it looks like so I can fit the op-amps, they be pretty fat


----------



## Slim1970

Mad Myall said:


> Superb! I'll need to start grabbing some of those extensions it looks like so I can fit the op-amps, they be pretty fat


Yep, depending on which configuration you settle on you’ll need them.


----------



## lightoflight (Aug 2, 2022)

While listening to the GT with my HE1000se, I find myself enjoying the distortion of the high gain mode with op-amps configuration A. The bass thump in high gain is outstanding too. Moreover, I definitely got my EQ settings right on the spot after countless days of adjusting.    Now, if this summer heat would go away, I can do more listening with the GT.


----------



## Slim1970

lightoflight said:


> While listening to the GT with my HE1000se, I find myself enjoying the distortion of the high gain mode with op-amps configuration A. The bass thump in high gain is outstanding too. Moreover, I definitely got my EQ settings right on the spot after countless days of adjusting.    Now, if this summer heat would go away, I can do more listening with the GT.


You don’t think that there’s too much power? On medium gain with my HEKse I can barely get to 30 on the volume dial without GT blasting my ears. 

My SIL 994’s are in route, but I like configuration A myself. Most of my headphones have great soundstage already. So I’m looking for more bass and dynamics. Having the SS2590’s in the Volume Control Buffer gives me that.


----------



## lightoflight (Aug 3, 2022)

Slim1970 said:


> You don’t think that there’s too much power? On medium gain with my HEKse I can barely get to 30 on the volume dial without GT blasting my ears.
> 
> My SIL 994’s are in route, but I like configuration A myself. Most of my headphones have great soundstage already. So I’m looking for more bass and dynamics. Having the SS2590’s in the Volume Control Buffer gives me that.



Oh yeah, it's a lot of power but I like the sound. On high gain with the HE1000se, I listen at 80 dB at 22 digits on the volume dial. I'm also using EQ with -15 dB preamp.


----------



## Slim1970

Finally got my SIL 994’s in. I inserted them into the Input Buffer with the SS2590's in the Volume Control Buffer. First impressions were too much bass. The bass dominated the sound with my Solitaire P's. So I switched them around and put the SIL 994’s in the Volume Control Buffer and SS2590's Input Buffer. The sound is much better balanced with incredible resolution and snappy transients. The soundstage got wider and the air is back in the sound. Bass is fast and tight with very good impact. 

Like so many others, I think I'm going to settle on this configuration as it provides the most detail, speed, clarity, staging, resolution, and bass response with impact. This configuration also works very well with all of my headphones.


----------



## 12kurupt

Hello!

About to become a BAS 3X GT + SC 5A PS owner. Trading in my a90/d90mqa stack + focal clears towards getting them. Also, trading in my sundaras to Hifiman for credit towards HE1kSE. My setup for the past year has been the stack listed above with the Focal Clears + Senny HD800S. I debated just saving for the susvaras and being at or certainly close as hell to endgame (I hope!), but hifiman customer service offered me a solid value for the trade in towards the HE1kSE. I figure I'll enjoy them and my HD800S while upgrading my setup to higher end amp/dac/ddc stack + the HE1KSE. Perhaps in the future I'll request to trade up for the Susvara.

I'm still going through this thread, so I apologize if someone has answered this particular dilemma. I'm currently at the "clean" power aspect of the amp/setup. Prior to this, I was just going to connect the setup to a surge protector I have that also has my PC + myriad of other components attached to it. Alas, I arrived at power conditioners. My question is if having an electrician come to my house to add an outlet that would solely power my audio gear would be better than investing into a power conditioner. Would I still need the power conditioner or be better off doing both? The more I read into this thread the more I feel my end game setup requires an additional component to ensure the optimal conditions for it to thrive.


----------



## PhazeCrive (Aug 10, 2022)

Both Abyss and PS Audio say plugging directly into the wall is best in most cases. The added resistance that comes from conditioners often does not "clean up" the signal but strips it bare. A regenerator would be ideal.

Just paraphrasing what Paul said.


----------



## Pashmeister

After having gone through several power hygiene products I agree that some of them aren’t very good when connected to a highly resolving system. But the good ones have been  fantastic. Plixir and Shunyata Hydra (the latter being a passive conditioner) have been audibly great with my chain (TT2 - GT - Susvara/TC).


----------



## Erwinatm

12kurupt said:


> Hello!
> 
> About to become a BAS 3X GT + SC 5A PS owner. Trading in my a90/d90mqa stack + focal clears towards getting them. Also, trading in my sundaras to Hifiman for credit towards HE1kSE. My setup for the past year has been the stack listed above with the Focal Clears + Senny HD800S. I debated just saving for the susvaras and being at or certainly close as hell to endgame (I hope!), but hifiman customer service offered me a solid value for the trade in towards the HE1kSE. I figure I'll enjoy them and my HD800S while upgrading my setup to higher end amp/dac/ddc stack + the HE1KSE. Perhaps in the future I'll request to trade up for the Susvara.
> 
> I'm still going through this thread, so I apologize if someone has answered this particular dilemma. I'm currently at the "clean" power aspect of the amp/setup. Prior to this, I was just going to connect the setup to a surge protector I have that also has my PC + myriad of other components attached to it. Alas, I arrived at power conditioners. My question is if having an electrician come to my house to add an outlet that would solely power my audio gear would be better than investing into a power conditioner. Would I still need the power conditioner or be better off doing both? The more I read into this thread the more I feel my end game setup requires an additional component to ensure the optimal conditions for it to thrive.


I have dedicated power line for my audio gears, and still I use Isotek Evo3 Aquarius for digital source. It gives you blacker background, better separation, cleaner treble, deeper and bigger staging image. Yes, for power amp or pre amp, I use Furutech power strip plugged to its non filtered outlets.


----------



## AudioMoksha

Considering you are getting your power line upgraded at home, I think it is a good idea to have a seperate line for your audio equipment. I would not get into the power conditioner debate till you get your audio chain set up, that is a deep rabbit hole.

I went from the HE1000V2 to the HekSE and now the Susvara. Best wishes on your journey, it is a fun adventure, there is no destination, the journey is what matters 😉


----------



## 12kurupt

Erwinatm said:


> I have dedicated power line for my audio gears, and still I use Isotek Evo3 Aquarius for digital source. It gives you blacker background, better separation, cleaner treble, deeper and bigger staging image. Yes, for power amp or pre amp, I use Furutech power strip plugged to its non filtered outlets.


I need to contact local electricians and see how much they'd charge me to run a new line specifically to be used by my audio gear. I figure if it's too pricey I may just put that $ towards a decent power conditioner. But as stated above, I should definitely focus on solidifying my audio chain first and then focus on other things to clean up the signal. I'm sure the audio chain upgrade will be a far greater SQ improvement than interconnect cable upgrades + clean power improvements. 1 step at a time


----------



## Erwinatm

12kurupt said:


> I need to contact local electricians and see how much they'd charge me to run a new line specifically to be used by my audio gear. I figure if it's too pricey I may just put that $ towards a decent power conditioner. But as stated above, I should definitely focus on solidifying my audio chain first and then focus on other things to clean up the signal. I'm sure the audio chain upgrade will be a far greater SQ improvement than interconnect cable upgrades + clean power improvements. 1 step at a time


I don't see any source components in your signature, I assume you're using your "normal" PC as player/streamer, right?
My advice, buy a DDC to clean up your USB out to DAC. It will significantly improve SQ. Some  DDC that have good reviews are from Denafrips, AudioGD and also Singxer.👌


----------



## Feischmaker

Hi, i am thinking of buying Soloist GT amp. to pair with Chord Qutest

Does the soloist GT single ended input stage sound worse than their balanced input stage?


----------



## escalibur

Feischmaker said:


> Hi, i am thinking of buying Soloist GT amp. to pair with Chord Qutest
> 
> Does the soloist GT single ended input stage sound worse than their balanced input stage?


There shouldn't be any other difference apart from output power.


----------



## 12kurupt

Erwinatm said:


> I don't see any source components in your signature, I assume you're using your "normal" PC as player/streamer, right?
> My advice, buy a DDC to clean up your USB out to DAC. It will significantly improve SQ. Some  DDC that have good reviews are from Denafrips, AudioGD and also Singxer.👌


Ah, yes. I need to add my source to my sig. It's my custom PC w/ Windows 11 and I play my music via qobuz/Tidal/Apple Music or my personal collection. I have the Singxer SU-6 on its way for my DDC.


----------



## rreynolds

Erwinatm said:


> I don't see any source components in your signature, I assume you're using your "normal" PC as player/streamer, right?
> My advice, buy a DDC to clean up your USB out to DAC. It will significantly improve SQ. Some  DDC that have good reviews are from Denafrips, AudioGD and also Singxer.👌


The Denafrips Gaia made a night & day difference to the sound quality. Much better sense of space and micro details.


----------



## 12kurupt

rreynolds said:


> The Denafrips Gaia made a night & day difference to the sound quality. Much better sense of space and micro details.


what power cable do you use with your terminator-plus? I'm leaning towards R2R for this new setup I'm going for and realized the higher end denafrips/musician dacs don't come with a power cable and so I'm down another hole of researching power cables. It never ends haha!

PS: Texas forever!


----------



## rreynolds (Aug 12, 2022)

12kurupt said:


> what power cable do you use with your terminator-plus? I'm leaning towards R2R for this new setup I'm going for and realized the higher end denafrips/musician dacs don't come with a power cable and so I'm down another hole of researching power cables. It never ends haha!
> 
> PS: Texas forever!


I use Audioquest Monsoon for all components except the Soloist GT. 1M for DAC & DDC, 2M for the BIC500 power conditioner. With the Terminator + & Gaia, it was easy to hear the noise floor dropping each time another Monsoon was added. Adding the power conditioner felt like the finishing touch in terms of sound, cymbal crashes hang in air just a bit longer and decay like smoke settling to the ground. The GT with an R2R DAC is the perfect combo imo. You get the best of solid state with accuracy, detail, and impact along with the natural, holographic, large sound of R2R.

P.S. Since 1845


----------



## Erwinatm

rreynolds said:


> I use Audioquest Monsoon for all components except the Soloist GT. 1M for DAC & DDC, 2M for the BIC500 power conditioner. With the Terminator + & Gaia, it was easy to hear the noise floor dropping each time another Monsoon was added. Adding the power conditioner felt like the finishing touch in terms of sound, cymbal crashes hang in air just a bit longer and decay like smoke settling to the ground. The GT with an R2R DAC is the perfect combo imo. You get the best of solid state with accuracy, detail, and impact along with the natural, holographic, large sound of R2R.
> 
> P.S. Since 1845


Good choice. 

I've heard gaia & T+ combo in my system, headfi and stereo. I can tell it could match my Bartok quality.

I recall, it was better in midrange, more forward (not at shouty level), more organic. Better for midcentric songs.

Bartok excels in dynamic, more refined edges, tighter bass -) not by much.

At that time I haven’t updated Bartok to 2.0 firmware, now I can select Bartok with different mapping with different emphasize for mids, bass or dynamic. Beauty of FPGA DAC.👍


----------



## LegionofDoom

The SIL 994 is the greatest semiconductor package in mankind’s history.

There, I said it.

100 hours in.  Pure slamtastic glory.


----------



## Slim1970

LegionofDoom said:


> The SIL 994 is the greatest semiconductor package in mankind’s history.
> 
> There, I said it.
> 
> 100 hours in.  Pure slamtastic glory.


What op-amp configuration have you settled on?


----------



## 12kurupt

12kurupt said:


> what power cable do you use with your terminator-plus? I'm leaning towards R2R for this new setup I'm going for and realized the higher end denafrips/musician dacs don't come with a power cable and so I'm down another hole of researching power cables. It never ends haha!
> 
> PS: Texas forever!


deleted


----------



## 12kurupt

rreynolds said:


> I use Audioquest Monsoon for all components except the Soloist GT. 1M for DAC & DDC, 2M for the BIC500 power conditioner. With the Terminator + & Gaia, it was easy to hear the noise floor dropping each time another Monsoon was added. Adding the power conditioner felt like the finishing touch in terms of sound, cymbal crashes hang in air just a bit longer and decay like smoke settling to the ground. The GT with an R2R DAC is the perfect combo imo. You get the best of solid state with accuracy, detail, and impact along with the natural, holographic, large sound of R2R.
> 
> P.S. Since 1845


my system is gearing up to be very similar to yours, except not the TOTL models you have. I'll get there one day haha My question is what do you have connected to the BIC500? I'm watching Alvin's video saying it's not ideal to plug in the amp to the BIC. Just want to have an idea of what the connections will look like to have the optimal experience. Thanks!


----------



## aseedsea (Aug 15, 2022)

12kurupt said:


> my system is gearing up to be very similar to yours, except not the TOTL models you have. I'll get there one day haha My question is what do you have connected to the BIC500? I'm watching Alvin's video saying it's not ideal to plug in the amp to the BIC. Just want to have an idea of what the connections will look like to have the optimal experience. Thanks!


A headphone amp will be fine. He is more talking power amps for speakers. My system is in my sig below and it is marvelous


----------



## Pashmeister (Aug 15, 2022)

Just a slight tangent from the topic, but Burson is releasing a 3GT (not 3X GT) version of the Conductor, which is single-ended only and has very different amp internals (from ground-up optimised for single ended, has shorter signal path) vs the XLR GT version. It outputs the same power single ended (10w), so double the 3X GT’s single ended at 5W.

From their website:

_The 3X-GT takes your breath away with its dynamics and deep dive into micro details. In comparison, the 3-GT relaxes those shoulders with its transcending tonality.

If the Conductor 3X GT is a car, then it is the one that gives you those microseconds you need to win every time! It conquers corners and lets you feel the road as if you are walking on it barefoot!

The Conductor 3 GT lets you listen to your favourite song anew, look up and realise that you are cruising down the Great Ocean Road!_

Call me intrigued. I also prefer this classier copper colorway compared to the red knobs. I am on the lookout for a good Susvara/TC all-in-one for a secondary listening station and this is really really tempting because it seems it will be just as good with a different enough flavor from our Soloist 3xGT. Won’t he surprised if Burson puts out a similar single-ended only version of the Soloist if the copper Conductor 3GT doesn’t flop.


----------



## escalibur

3GT style screams for Focal Clear MGs.


----------



## Pashmeister

escalibur said:


> 3GT style screams for Focal Clear MGs.


I see it! 

To some extent, similar Susvara colors too with the silver and gold


----------



## rreynolds (Aug 16, 2022)

12kurupt said:


> my system is gearing up to be very similar to yours, except not the TOTL models you have. I'll get there one day haha My question is what do you have connected to the BIC500? I'm watching Alvin's video saying it's not ideal to plug in the amp to the BIC. Just want to have an idea of what the connections will look like to have the optimal experience. Thanks!


When I spoke with Alvin he mentioned the GT wouldn't inject noise or disrupt power delivery to the DAC or DDC also plugged in. Did some A/B testing plugging the GT into the wall and back into the BIC with positive impressions going to the BIC500. Maybe in the case of a power amplifier or speaker, but a headphone amp shouldn't be enough to cause disruption.


----------



## spacelion2077

Does anyone have the issue with L/R volume function doesn't work? Everything else works on my GT except for this. No matter how you adjust it. The left right channel's volume stays the same.


----------



## tedacura1

spacelion2077 said:


> Does anyone have the issue with L/R volume function doesn't work? Everything else works on my GT except for this. No matter how you adjust it. The left right channel's volume stays the same.


once you choose the volume level you want on either L or R you have to push the volume button. hope this helps.


----------



## spacelion2077

tedacura1 said:


> once you choose the volume level you want on either L or R you have to push the volume button. hope this helps.


I just tried, it doesn't work. I couldnt detect any differences. Do I have a defective model?


----------



## lightoflight

spacelion2077 said:


> Does anyone have the issue with L/R volume function doesn't work? Everything else works on my GT except for this. No matter how you adjust it. The left right channel's volume stays the same.


The speaker balance does not work for headphones, it's for the preamp output.


----------



## spacelion2077

lightoflight said:


> The speaker balance does not work for headphones, it's for the preamp output.


Oh the L/R channel option only works for preamp? No wonder it doesn't work no matter how I adjust it.


----------



## Xyfas (Aug 17, 2022)

Good day sirs, was just gonna ask here since there's not much going on in the Conductor 3x GT thead. In your experience, did changing the opamps to V6 Classics change the sound noticeably? I am asking since I find the Susvara pairing a bit bright for my liking, I was hoping to make it significantly warmer. If so, do you suggest replacing all the Vivids or just some? TIA

Edit: Any suggestions for a filter that warms up the amp as best as it could? Ears are tired right now and would like to try the suggestion after I get some rest.


----------



## Pashmeister

Sorry, the Soloist has no filter settings. Not familiar with the Conductor filter settings.

Not sure if the Conductor could benefit from some additional burn-in period.

It’s good if you’re already using the Supercharger but in my experience the addition of a good power cleaner further improves the SQ and I don’t find my Soloist GT to be too bright. 

I would leave it to our other GT friends to comment on the op amps as I havent tried rolling them. I several pages ago someone has posted a description of the op amps they tried and what it did to the SQ.


----------



## Erwinatm

Xyfas said:


> Good day sirs, was just gonna ask here since there's not much going on in the Conductor 3x GT thead. In your experience, did changing the opamps to V6 Classics change the sound noticeably? I am asking since I find the Susvara pairing a bit bright for my liking, I was hoping to make it significantly warmer. If so, do you suggest replacing all the Vivids or just some? TIA
> 
> Edit: Any suggestions for a filter that warms up the amp as best as it could? Ears are tired right now and would like to try the suggestion after I get some rest.


I also found 3GT treble was harsh and fatiguing out of the box. Let it settle down for 100-200 hours burn in.

DAC section in conductor can also contribute for the bright sounding. One that differ from Soloist 3GT.


----------



## Pashmeister (Aug 22, 2022)

I got a couple of Sparkos SS3602 in the local classifieds for very cheap. Good price, used (hence already properly burned it) and got it same day. I saw one of Lachlan’s videos on op amps comparing Sparkos ss3602, Burson vivids, and Staccato. He tested them in the older Soloist XP and I thought it may translate to the GT. He liked the SS3602 in the volume stage and vivids in the input stage. I tried it out but I preferred the Sparkos in the input stage for the Soloist GT. This is an improvement to an amp that I am already thoroughly enjoying. The bass is fuller and the notes are clearer and have more meat while still being smooth and having a nice big soundstage.

It’s my first time switching op amps—achievement unlocked. I’m waiting for the ss2590 and SILs to arrive, which I ordered yesterday, so I can have fun some more with the GT+Susvara.

Yesterday I went out to listen to:
DCS Lina Stack
Woo Wa33
Cayin HA-300b mk2
LTA z10e

While they all sounded very very good (and with such hefty prices as they better!), the GT can really compete with these amps which are more than 3x or 4x the price especially after a simple and relatively inexpensive op amp upgrade.


----------



## Pashmeister

I am still waiting for my SIL994 but the Sparkos Ss2590 and extension adapters have arrived. Enough for me to play with the combination of Vivids, ss2590, and ss3602.

I am already very very happy with ss2590 in the input, ss3602 in the volume, and vivids in the voltage. I think it’s an improvement to stock because it retains the space and airy treble while giving me more body to the sound and very clear imaging. 

I dunno what the SIL994 will sound like when it arrives, but the ss3602 with ss2590 sounds really really good already. 

I’m thankful to this thread for teaching me about  op amp rolling fun. It’s fun like rolling tubes and it’s really an upgrade to the already very good stock sound.


----------



## PhazeCrive

Once I got a taste of the enhanced clarity/separation/imaging, I never went back to stock. ^^


----------



## spacelion2077

Is it me or soloist gt is too bright sounding? it amplifies the treble so much that it's turning 1266tc into hd800s when it's connected to it.


----------



## Slim1970

spacelion2077 said:


> Is it me or soloist gt is too bright sounding? it amplifies the treble so much that it's turning 1266tc into hd800s when it's connected to it.


I'm not hearing bright at all out of my Soloist 3X GT. What is your source?


----------



## spacelion2077

Slim1970 said:


> I'm not hearing bright at all out of my Soloist 3X GT. What is your source?


Pc, feeding it to Rme adi 2 as dac/preamp, to soloist gt with a super charger. The highs get amplified a lot in contrast to other parts of music.


----------



## Slim1970

spacelion2077 said:


> Pc, feeding it to Rme adi 2 as dac/preamp, to soloist gt with a super charger. The highs get amplified a lot in contrast to other parts of music.


That’s the same setup I’m using, an RME into the GT. You can always tone the highs down with PEQ.


----------



## Xyfas

Guys, hope you don't mind me posting my query here. I've messaged Burson in here and email and no response so far. It's about opamp rolling and I'm new to it. 
My post:
Here


----------



## zima500

Xyfas said:


> Good day sirs, was just gonna ask here since there's not much going on in the Conductor 3x GT thead. In your experience, did changing the opamps to V6 Classics change the sound noticeably? I am asking since I find the Susvara pairing a bit bright for my liking, I was hoping to make it significantly warmer. If so, do you suggest replacing all the Vivids or just some? TIA
> 
> Edit: Any suggestions for a filter that warms up the amp as best as it could? Ears are tired right now and would like to try the suggestion after I get some rest.


It is bright with all headphones. The susvara, arya, th900 etc. all sound like crap in my system. Headaches from it. AP fast should not be used.

Change the filter to MP slow. Sounds great with that. Including very noticeable sound stage increase. Much better experience, as I was thinking this conductor sucked ass. Now I like it.


----------



## 12kurupt

Just came in over the weekend. Waiting on my dac to arrive for some fun listening sessions


----------



## Slim1970

12kurupt said:


> Just came in over the weekend. Waiting on my dac to arrive for some fun listening sessions


The Soloist 3X GT is brilliant with the HEKse’s. I have mine paired with a RME ADI-2 DAC in a sec setup. What DAC are you getting?


----------



## 12kurupt

Slim1970 said:


> The Soloist 3X GT is brilliant with the HEKse’s. I have mine paired with a RME ADI-2 DAC in a sec setup. What DAC are you getting?


Gustard R26 arrives today or tomorrow & Audio GD DI-20HE DDC should ship today or sometime this week.


----------



## Slim1970

12kurupt said:


> Gustard R26 arrives today or tomorrow & Audio GD DI-20HE DDC should ship today or sometime this week.


Nice pieces, I hear good things about Gustard R26. it should pair well with the GT. Have you done the op-amp upgrade?


----------



## 12kurupt

Slim1970 said:


> Nice pieces, I hear good things about Gustard R26. it should pair well with the GT. Have you done the op-amp upgrade?


I tried to order the extensions off Burson website, but they refunded me due to out of stock. I found a pair off ebay for cheap, but not sure if they work. I was planning on burning it in with the stock op-amps & upgrade to S2590s + SIL994s after. Also, since no DAC I haven't even heard the amp yet


----------



## rreynolds

Slim1970 said:


> Nice pieces, I hear good things about Gustard R26. it should pair well with the GT. Have you done the op-amp upgrade?


I've owned my GT for over a year and curious on what op-amps would noticeably upgrade the sound. What would you recommend if budget wasn't in the question?


----------



## Slim1970

rreynolds said:


> I've owned my GT for over a year and curious on what op-amps would noticeably upgrade the sound. What would you recommend if budget wasn't in the question?


Oh man, the Sparkos labs SS2590’s and Sonic Imagery Labs 994Enh-Ticha’s. The sonic benefits have been discussed all through the thread.


----------



## Slim1970

12kurupt said:


> I tried to order the extensions off Burson website, but they refunded me due to out of stock. I found a pair off ebay for cheap, but not sure if they work. I was planning on burning it in with the stock op-amps & upgrade to S2590s + SIL994s after. Also, since no DAC I haven't even heard the amp yet


That’s a good way to go about it honestly. Get familiar with the amp in its stock form first. Then if you like, upgrade 2 of the 3 sets of V6 Vivids later. I can say the 3X GT is good in stock form. It becomes great and hard to beat with the op-amp upgrades..


----------



## Pashmeister

Slim1970 said:


> That’s a good way to go about it honestly. Get familiar with the amp in its stock form first. Then if you like, upgrade 2 of the 3 sets of V6 Vivids later. I can say the 3X GT is good in stock form. It becomes great and hard to beat with the op-amp upgrades..


I second that. I’ve been enjoying GT since last year, and I’m currently on my second series of op amp upgrades. Will have a third upgrade when the SILs arrive; each step has been fun, and all sounded good and varied.


----------



## rreynolds

Slim1970 said:


> Oh man, the Sparkos labs SS2590’s and Sonic Imagery Labs 994Enh-Ticha’s. The sonic benefits have been discussed all through the thread.


Apologies if I sound like a noob, been focusing on cables for the past few months & just getting around to op-amp rolling. Where would you orient the SIL994s and SS2590's on the Input Buffer, Voltage Gain, & Volume Control Buffer? Noticed many have different combinations for tuning the sound. Honestly just want a better version of the stock amp. Already love the clarity, impact, and soundstage the stock sound offers.


----------



## 12kurupt

rreynolds said:


> Apologies if I sound like a noob, been focusing on cables for the past few months & just getting around to op-amp rolling. Where would you orient the SIL994s and SS2590's on the Input Buffer, Voltage Gain, & Volume Control Buffer? Noticed many have different combinations for tuning the sound. Honestly just want a better version of the stock amp. Already love the clarity, impact, and soundstage the stock sound offers.


after going through the thread I gathered the majority seem to keep the voltage gain with the stock vivids and either Config A: Input -SIL994s / Volume SS2590s or Config B: Input - SS2590s / Volume SIL 994s. Those are the 2 orientations I'm going to try. I don't remember which config it was, but one requires the extensions for the Vivids due to the SS2590s being too big. Whichever config has them being side by side will require the extensions.


----------



## adeadcrab (Sep 6, 2022)

From a previous post; I've exported the images to .png and attaching them here

I believe #2 is widely regarded as the best configuration overall


----------



## Slim1970

rreynolds said:


> Apologies if I sound like a noob, been focusing on cables for the past few months & just getting around to op-amp rolling. Where would you orient the SIL994s and SS2590's on the Input Buffer, Voltage Gain, & Volume Control Buffer? Noticed many have different combinations for tuning the sound. Honestly just want a better version of the stock amp. Already love the clarity, impact, and soundstage the stock sound offers.





adeadcrab said:


> From a previous post; I've exported the images to .png and attaching them here
> 
> I believe #2 is widely regarded as the best configuration overall


Yep, #2 is what I've settle on. It's the most balanced sounding but the improvements to the sonics are abound throughout the frequency spectrum over stock.


----------



## lightoflight

I really like #1 configuration for my listening of mostly vocals and electronic instruments. For really good recordings with spectacular sound effects, the music floats in three-dimensional space.


----------



## ericx85

Took the dive and ordered the sparkos and SIs to give config 1 and 2 a spin. I do get a sense of the slight detail smear some others have mentioned. I'm hoping it does come off as an all across upgrade. Was thinking of getting the oor/hypsos combo, but the common opinion seems to be that even with the slight detail smear, the GT is still more detailed and balanced. Not to mention I don't like that with the oor you cant switch between headphones and pre-amp either and they will always both be fed a signal.


----------



## rreynolds

ericx85 said:


> Took the dive and ordered the sparkos and SIs to give config 1 and 2 a spin. I do get a sense of the slight detail smear some others have mentioned. I'm hoping it does come off as an all across upgrade. Was thinking of getting the oor/hypsos combo, but the common opinion seems to be that even with the slight detail smear, the GT is still more detailed and balanced. Not to mention I don't like that with the oor you cant switch between headphones and pre-amp either and they will always both be fed a signal.


About to take the plunge as well. Ordered some extensions for the V6 Vivids off eBay pretty cheap. Have rolled numerous tubes, just never an op-amp lol. Curious to see if it impacts the sound as much as a tube roll.


----------



## Pashmeister

rreynolds said:


> About to take the plunge as well. Ordered some extensions for the V6 Vivids off eBay pretty cheap. Have rolled numerous tubes, just never an op-amp lol. Curious to see if it impacts the sound as much as a tube roll.


It doeeees! But definitely not in a very tube-y way. Like getting different SS flavors.


----------



## ericx85

SI opamps came today. Have to wait until Monday for the sparkos, and I have no idea when my extenders will arrive. Placed the SI's in the volume control for fun while everything else is still the V6s. I dont know if its necessarily better but I definitely have a better grasp of how it was a bit smeared before. Best I can come up with is that it sounds a bit cleaner with just the SI's in the volume control right now. Might keep the GT in the first config when the Sparkos comes until the extenders come(unless you dont need them to do config 2?)


----------



## lightoflight (Sep 9, 2022)

ericx85 said:


> SI opamps came today. Have to wait until Monday for the sparkos, and I have no idea when my extenders will arrive. Placed the SI's in the volume control for fun while everything else is still the V6s. I dont know if its necessarily better but I definitely have a better grasp of how it was a bit smeared before. Best I can come up with is that it sounds a bit cleaner with just the SI's in the volume control right now. Might keep the GT in the first config when the Sparkos comes until the extenders come(unless you dont need them to do config 2?)


Since you're familiar with the stock sound, if you're willing, try new configurations (not in the document) and give us feedback. I can update the document with the feedback. Take photos too. Thanks.


----------



## ericx85

Those that have Sonic imagery in their volume control, do any of you get a faint pop when you turn the volume to 20 on low gain? I think it happens twice more going from 30-60 somewhere. I noticed it doesnt happen in medium.


----------



## rjones36

ericx85 said:


> Those that have Sonic imagery in their volume control, do any of you get a faint pop when you turn the volume to 20 on low gain? I think it happens twice more going from 30-60 somewhere. I noticed it doesnt happen in medium.


Yes, this is something I have noticed as well. It is very faint, but I can hear it. And you are right I don't hear it on medium gain.


----------



## ericx85

rjones36 said:


> Yes, this is something I have noticed as well. It is very faint, but I can hear it. And you are right I don't hear it on medium gain.


Probably normal then and not a big deal. Might be the GT changing volume curves after certain levels.


----------



## sawindra

From Poland with love..Muzg Audio Op-amps.. new favorites after Orange Amps Duals


----------



## Slim1970

sawindra said:


> From Poland with love..Muzg Audio Op-amps.. new favorites after Orange Amps Duals


What do they sound like?


----------



## sawindra

Slim1970 said:


> What do they sound like?



orange duals= more staurated tube sound
Muzg= clean tube sound (OTL)


----------



## Pashmeister (Sep 13, 2022)

adeadcrab said:


> From a previous post; I've exported the images to .png and attaching them here
> 
> I believe #2 is widely regarded as the best configuration overall


I tried group 4 which is just a pair of ss2590 and all vivids which I did not find made much improvement from stock.

I haven’t had a chance to listen to SILs because of delivery delays but I really highly recommend using a pair of ss3602 as another option that pairs fantastic with ss2590. 2 pairs of ss2590 is too much but a pair of ss3602 + a pair ss2590 does give what sounds like a few thousand dollars of improvement especially when it reaches a sound that I prefer over Bakoon or Wa33. I am still curious about the SIL, but the Sparkos are really doing the work.


----------



## Slim1970

sawindra said:


> orange duals= more staurated tube sound
> Muzg= clean tube sound (OTL)


Interesting on the Muzg 🤔


----------



## lightoflight

I didn't realize I've missed a couple of configurations in the past posts.
I've added examples 5, 6, and 7 to the document.


----------



## sawindra

Slim1970 said:


> Interesting on the Muzg 🤔




https://muzgaudio.com/


----------



## Slim1970 (Sep 14, 2022)

sawindra said:


> https://muzgaudio.com/


Thanks for the link . Any other sound characteristics you can share like bass response and soundstages difference you are hearing compared to the stock op-amps?


----------



## sawindra

Slim1970 said:


> Thanks for the link . Any other sound characteristics you can share like bass response and soundstages difference you are hearing compared to the stock op-amps?


depends where you place them.

In my composer placing the dual muzgs in the LP stage, increased the width and height of the sound stage, but that also meant the pin point center inage became tighter and more specific.


----------



## ericx85

Those on the fence about replacing opamps on this amp, I had it stock up until now and wish I swapped them sooner. Running config #1 while I wait for my extenders to try out config #2. Config 1 started out a bit shouty at first but after about 2 days it settled and sounds so much better.


----------



## Slim1970

ericx85 said:


> Those on the fence about replacing opamps on this amp, I had it stock up until now and wish I swapped them sooner. Running config #1 while I wait for my extenders to try out config #2. Config 1 started out a bit shouty at first but after about 2 days it settled and sounds so much better.


Config #1 has bass for days and is great for headphones that are considered bass light. I like config #2 for its balance and resolution which works better with the headphones I have.


----------



## ericx85 (Sep 16, 2022)

Just got my extenders today. Config #2 in simple terms just sounds like an improved stock all around as the image said. Detail smearing reduced for sure. Though I still may prefer config #1. Kind of wish the Sparkos fit into the sockets a little tighter though. Worried they might fall out a bit since I keep the amp on its vertical stand.


----------



## ozziegurkan

Hi all,
I am trying to use the Burson in a preamp mode and was wondering if anyone knows the unity gain configuration.  Is it Medium gain at 50?


----------



## ThatStKildaGuy

Here are the crossfeeds for the RME ADI-2 fs

1: 650 Hz, -13 dB (just a touch)
2: 650 Hz, -9.5 dB (Jan Meier emulation)
3: 700 Hz, -6 dB (Chu Moy emulation)
4: 700 Hz, -4.5 dB (30° 3 meter emulation)
5: 700 Hz, -3 dB (example how even stronger would sound)

My question is, what are the crossfeed settings for the 3X GT if anyone knows?

Cheers and Beers


----------



## Burakk

I'm listening this amp for a while. I like Burson house sound. But, It should be listened with a long HP cable in order to staying as away as possible. if you listen open back HP. There is frustrating fan noise. If you listen jazz at low sound level, you can hear fan noise. I'm sure Burson is working on how they can design this amp with passive cooling.


----------



## sawindra

Burakk said:


> I'm listening this amp for a while. I like Burson house sound. But, It should be listened with a long HP cable in order to staying as away as possible. if you listen open back HP. There is frustrating fan noise. If you listen jazz at low sound level, you can hear fan noise. I'm sure Burson is working on how they can design this amp with passive cooling.



hi..you can disconnect the fan, and buy a aluminum block place one under and one of top of the amp


----------



## Burakk

I wouldn't prefer to correct fault of any device that I paid such money. ; )


----------



## Pashmeister

sawindra said:


> hi..you can disconnect the fan, and buy a aluminum block place one under and one of top of the amp


I think it was mentioned somewhere that the amp will not work if the fan is disconnected


----------



## sawindra

Pashmeister said:


> I think it was mentioned somewhere that the amp will not work if the fan is disconnected



good lord..no 🤦‍♂️


----------



## lightoflight

Burakk said:


> I'm listening this amp for a while. I like Burson house sound. But, It should be listened with a long HP cable in order to staying as away as possible. if you listen open back HP. There is frustrating fan noise. If you listen jazz at low sound level, you can hear fan noise. I'm sure Burson is working on how they can design this amp with passive cooling.


I listen to jazz at low volume too. I have my amp placed below a shelf and it masked the fan noise enough to where I do not hear it.


----------



## Burakk

It must be written on product page like "This item must be placed below shelf". Anyway, I'm not happy at all. If anybody interested mine on sale. Almost new in box condition.


----------



## Pashmeister

lightoflight said:


> I listen to jazz at low volume too. I have my amp placed below a shelf and it masked the fan noise enough to where I do not hear it.


I got mine in a shelf beside a bean bag and I don’t hear it. Granted, I use air conditioning for comfort and that’s more audible than the GT


----------



## 12kurupt

Been using the amp for about 3 weeks now and have never heard the internal fan. It's approximately 3ft away from me standing vertical. Using open backs + low gain - don't hear it with music on or idle. Maybe I should check to see if the fan is even turning on!


----------



## Slim1970

I've been using my GT for about a month and the fan noise is barely audible. I don't find the fan noise obtrusive at all.


----------



## Pashmeister

SILs have been opening up. At first I didn’t hear any improvement from my Sparkos ss2590 + ss3602 combo but I’m hearing improvements over the past couple of days. How long have your SILs burned in before they sounded ideal? 

These op amp upgrades (ss2590+ss3602, or ss2590 + SIL 994) are definitely top tier improvements over stock.


----------



## lightoflight

Pashmeister said:


> SILs have been opening up. At first I didn’t hear any improvement from my Sparkos ss2590 + ss3602 combo but I’m hearing improvements over the past couple of days. How long have your SILs burned in before they sounded ideal?


I'd say minimum 50 hours, 100 hours for good measure.


----------



## Pashmeister

lightoflight said:


> I'd say minimum 50 hours, 100 hours for good measure.


Ughhhh such a test of EQ (emotional quotient)


----------



## sawindra

Pashmeister said:


> SILs have been opening up. At first I didn’t hear any improvement from my Sparkos ss2590 + ss3602 combo but I’m hearing improvements over the past couple of days. How long have your SILs burned in before they sounded ideal?
> 
> These op amp upgrades (ss2590+ss3602, or ss2590 + SIL 994) are definitely top tier improvements over stock.




replace the bursons with Orange Dual op-amps...thank me later


----------



## Pashmeister (Sep 23, 2022)

sawindra said:


> replace the bursons with Orange Dual op-amps...thank me later


I’ll make a note of this for perhaps a next iteration. I did read reviews that the Orange has some similarities to ss3602, though ss3602 draws more power and can reach a higher Class A current level (quite a match for GT). For now I think I need time to burn in the SILs and appreciate this 3rd configuration after enjoying ss2580+ss3602 the past few weeks.

With the Burson op amp rolling for the Susvara, and tube rolling with the new Cayin Ha-3A for the Elites, there’s So many permutations to play with! Audiophile itch is well scratched.


----------



## ericx85

Anyone that ends up playing with op amps and has extenders on the V6's, or I suppose any op amps, make sure the op amps are properly attached to the extenders. My headphones sounded fine but I ended up having static noise coming from my right speaker in preamp mode. Ended up being the cause of a V6 not being properly seated on an extender by just a hair.


----------



## PcChip (Sep 26, 2022)

I'd like to try a few of these configs and am looking to order the SS2590's, however I have a couple of questions: 

https://sparkoslabs.com/product/pro-discrete-op-amp-ss2590/ 

is $60 for one or two op-amps?

do I need to buy any of those extra adapter boards at the bottom of the page?

Thanks!


----------



## PcChip

sawindra said:


> replace the bursons with Orange Dual op-amps...thank me later


are you suggesting replacing all six stock burson opamps  with six Orange Dual op amps?  if not , what exact config are you suggesting?  thanks!


----------



## lightoflight

PcChip said:


> I'd like to try a few of these configs and am looking to order the SS2590's, however I have a couple of questions:
> 
> https://sparkoslabs.com/product/pro-discrete-op-amp-ss2590/
> 
> ...


Your answer is here.


----------



## PcChip

lightoflight said:


> Your answer is here.


thanks! I just bought the sparkos ($257 shipped) and the 994Enh-Ticha Dual ($192.25 shipped)

where can I get those extensions that I saw in the pictures?  I'm assuming I'll need those to relocate the stock red opamps?


----------



## Pashmeister

PcChip said:


> thanks! I just bought the sparkos ($257 shipped) and the 994Enh-Ticha Dual ($192.25 shipped)
> 
> where can I get those extensions that I saw in the pictures?  I'm assuming I'll need those to relocate the stock red opamps?


Yeah you’ll need a pair of those extensions depending on the configuration. Burson sells them from their website. 

You might find other Burson-branded extensions elsewhere (like I have, from an online store here in Asia).


----------



## 12kurupt

my SIL994s + SS2590s coming in today. Does anyone use the extenders on the stock op-amps in the vertical position and have issues? I'm wondering if being in vertical the op-amp will unseat or dislodge from the extender.


----------



## ericx85

The first time I had config 2, one of them was slightly unseated and caused a small hiss in preamp mode for one of my speakers. Fixed it and have been fine since. If you run into issues you could always zip tie the vivids to the extenders like they were to the sockets in stock form


----------



## PcChip

ericx85 said:


> like they were to the sockets in stock form


thanks for that - I couldn't figure out why the stock opamps weren't coming out


----------



## 12kurupt

welp, first attempt at installing the op-amps did NOT go well. I was going to try out config 1. I placed the 994s and then realized I needed to remove them to place the 2590s. When I removed the 994s, some of the pins remained in the pin slots. Not sure if that's normal. I was able to place the op-amps and assumed that wouldn't be a problem. I sealed the chassis back up and plugged the cord back in + XLR interconnects. pointed my PC at my dac connected to the amp and no audio comes out.


----------



## PcChip

12kurupt said:


> some of the pins remained in the pin slots. Not sure if that's normal


I can't see how that would be normal, sounds like the problem to me

that really sucks and is kinda scary because I plan on doing the exact same thing in a few days when all my opamps and extensions show up...


----------



## Pashmeister

12kurupt said:


> welp, first attempt at installing the op-amps did NOT go well. I was going to try out config 1. I placed the 994s and then realized I needed to remove them to place the 2590s. When I removed the 994s, some of the pins remained in the pin slots. Not sure if that's normal. I was able to place the op-amps and assumed that wouldn't be a problem. I sealed the chassis back up and plugged the cord back in + XLR interconnects. pointed my PC at my dac connected to the amp and no audio comes out.


How’d you be able to replace op amps if previous pins remained in place? 

do you have photos?


----------



## 12kurupt

Pashmeister said:


> How’d you be able to replace op amps if previous pins remained in place?
> 
> do you have photos?


They were the pins of the 994 op amp that I believe are connected to the DIP8 adapter. I used tweezers to remove the pins. What I noticed was that the adapter remained stuck into where you place the op amps.

Those gold pins you can see in the middle. When I removed the 994 to attach the 2590s, that top half stayed on the board with a pin or two still attached to it.


----------



## 12kurupt (Sep 29, 2022)

I put the original op-amps back and am getting sound. Not sure I want to try that again.


----------



## lightoflight

12kurupt said:


> They were the pins of the 994 op amp that I believe are connected to the DIP8 adapter. I used tweezers to remove the pins. What I noticed was that the adapter remained stuck into where you place the op amps.
> 
> Those gold pins you can see in the middle. When I removed the 994 to attach the 2590s, that top half stayed on the board with a pin or two still attached to it.


That looks like a faulty unit and should be replaced. I'm sorry for the initial experience that killed your confidence but keep trying.


----------



## rmsanger

I would suggest to anyone rolling op amps with a burson is first thing I do is use an inexpensive headset to test with.  There have been instances with other products where there are blown drivers to Susvaras and other high end cans.  Once you've tested and feel comfortable I think you're fine power on/off plugged in but just a precaution.


----------



## 12kurupt (Sep 30, 2022)

lightoflight said:


> That looks like a faulty unit and should be replaced. I'm sorry for the initial experience that killed your confidence but keep trying.


This was the response from SIL when I inquired if the pins detaching was Normal behavior.


----------



## lightoflight

12kurupt said:


> This was the response from SIL when I inquired if the pins detaching was Normal behavior.


Wow! This should be a product disclaimer. Thanks for sharing.

If you have it assembled back correctly it should be good to go according to manufacturer. I know this would spook me too.


----------



## 12kurupt

lightoflight said:


> Wow! This should be a product disclaimer. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> If you have it assembled back correctly it should be good to go according to manufacturer. I know this would spook me too.


the image I posted above was post-reassembly of it. I'm just not sure if that top part with the silver pins is supposed to go onto the op-amp slot or am I to remove it and insert the gold pins with the op-amp only. The image on the SIL website doesn't show the piece with the silver pins at all.


----------



## lightoflight

12kurupt said:


> the image I posted above was post-reassembly of it. I'm just not sure if that top part with the silver pins is supposed to go onto the op-amp slot or am I to remove it and insert the gold pins with the op-amp only. The image on the SIL website doesn't show the piece with the silver pins at all.


You have it assembled right. I used all the parts that came with mine, meaning I used the silver pins to connect to the op-amp slots. Here's a picture from the internet of what it should look like out of the box. Make sure you have the cutout notch matched so there's no confusion of with is pin #1.

https://atm-audio.com/product/sonic-imagery-sil994-enh-ticha-dual/


----------



## 12kurupt

lightoflight said:


> You have it assembled right. I used all the parts that came with mine, meaning I used the silver pins to connect to the op-amp slots. Here's a picture from the internet of what it should look like out of the box. Make sure you have the cutout notch matched so there's no confusion of with is pin #1.
> 
> https://atm-audio.com/product/sonic-imagery-sil994-enh-ticha-dual/


just checked mine and the cutout notches match. Only thing I can think I did wrong is place pin-1 in the wrong orientation on the board? I thought I copied the image of config 1 from the images archives of this thread properly, but upon receiving no sound I assumed it was the pins issue. I'd assume there's no set orientation as the image in config 1 seems to have both the 994s + the 2590s in inverted orientations on the board as per how their top markings appear.


----------



## PcChip

if the cutouts match, how could you have placed pin1 in the wrong orientation?


----------



## 12kurupt

PcChip said:


> if the cutouts match, how could you have placed pin1 in the wrong orientation?


the op-amp could go in two ways. The Pins go in horizontally, so option 1 say pin 1 is bottom right pin, if I do a 180 degree rotation (option 2), the pins are still in horizontal orientation, but pin 1 is now on the top left. I'm not sure if Pin-1 needs to go into the board in a certain way or not. Perhaps, someone had this same issue with no audio and rotated the orientation of the op-amps and got sound? I'll need to do a search in the thread to see if I find any comments on this. Most impressions from what I remember reading my first time through the thread is that it was relatively plug-n-play and nobody had issues like I'm having.


----------



## lightoflight (Sep 30, 2022)

There was a report from a user that the op-amp slots were assembled in the wrong orientation from the factory. So, instead of following the picture for installing orientation, follow the op-amp slots pin #1 of your amp. Use a flashlight to ensure that it's seated properly and double check your work.


----------



## 12kurupt

lightoflight said:


> There was a report from a user that the op-amp slots were assembled in the wrong orientation from the factory. So, instead of following the picture for installing orientation, follow the op-amp slots pin #1 of your amp. Use a flashlight to ensure that it's seated properly and double check your work.


 based on the manual + the fact that the images of each config has the op-amps in the same orientation regardless of whether they're in the input, volume, or voltage stage tells me you definitely need to place them in a specific way for them to work. I'll try again soon and take a look at the board to see if I see anything indicating where pin #1 should go. Thanks for the suggestion!

Lastly, I'm also considering the fact that I use the amp in the vertical position due to desk space and it's also possible the op-amps slightly lost contact and thus no audio came out? The Vivids seem to sit much more firmly into the slots than the 994s + 2590s.


----------



## PcChip

12kurupt said:


> the op-amp could go in two ways


Yes but the cutouts are only on one side


----------



## Pashmeister

12kurupt said:


> Lastly, I'm also considering the fact that I use the amp in the vertical position due to desk space and it's also possible the op-amps slightly lost contact and thus no audio came out? The Vivids seem to sit much more firmly into the slots than the 994s + 2590s.


Yeah they sit a bit loose that i feel like they might lose a bit of contact when flipping the unit over to screw it closed. I have only had one instance of lose contact and I just re-seated them and all was fine after. 

I also very carefully gave a pin a very slight bend just to improve the hold a bit (it’s a risk though and u have to have good fine hands).


----------



## Pashmeister

12kurupt said:


> the op-amp could go in two ways. The Pins go in horizontally, so option 1 say pin 1 is bottom right pin, if I do a 180 degree rotation (option 2), the pins are still in horizontal orientation, but pin 1 is now on the top left.


huh? Says who? Op amps should only be installed one way, following the notches. Well, if you’re rotating them then you are doing it wrong and may have installed them in the wrong orientation.


----------



## 12kurupt

Pashmeister said:


> huh? Says who? Op amps should only be installed one way, following the notches. Well, if you’re rotating them then you are doing it wrong and may have installed them in the wrong orientation.


this makes sense. I just followed the image of config 1 in the thread, so as the orientation of the op-amps matched the image. It's possible the notches didn't match. I will need to try again later today when I get home.


----------



## PcChip

op-amps just arrived but the extensions have not yet - however they all fit and work without them (although yes the two large ones are slanted a bit, it's just temporary)


----------



## PcChip (Sep 30, 2022)

so my first thoughts are that it sounds better than stock, but it still had that "veiled" sound to me, like the mids are kind of muffled and far away

I just swapped the two Burson output voltage op-amps with the cheap little JRC 5532D that came in the box and that veiled sound went away, sounds transparent now. Funny I should have tried that first before ordering all these op-amps lol 

edit: just ordered 2x Burr Brown OPA2134PA from Amazon to try in the output voltage spot next


----------



## 12kurupt

I just tried to install the op-amps again (994s + 22590s) into config 1. I checked that the notches matched, so pin-1 was connected properly and am still not getting any audio. I got some audio out of the right channel for a few seconds with hiss on the left channel and then audio completely went out.


----------



## PcChip

12kurupt said:


> I just tried to install the op-amps again (994s + 22590s) into config 1. I checked that the notches matched, so pin-1 was connected properly and am still not getting any audio. I got some audio out of the right channel for a few seconds with hiss on the left channel and then audio completely went out.


Did your amp come with the cheap little black ones to use as testers?  If so toss those in to reassure yourself the amp itself isn't broken


----------



## 12kurupt (Oct 1, 2022)

PcChip said:


> Did your amp come with the cheap little black ones to use as testers?  If so toss those in to reassure yourself the amp itself isn't broken


i don't think it's broken. Perhaps the op-amps I purchased are faulty. Specifically the 994s. I was able to put the vivids back after having my issues and the amp worked properly again. I was told by SIL that I don't need to use the adapter w/ the silver pins, so I'll try to put the top half part only w/o the adapter and see if that works. If all fails, I may just return both sets and just settle for the vivids as the amp came stock. Pretty unfortunate experience thus far.

Attached is an image of how I’m putting the op amps in. The 994s on the outside have the adapter removed. Let’s see if this works.

Edit: with removing the adapters, I got sound out of the right channel, but hiss out of the left channel. Progress.


----------



## PcChip

If you think one is defective swap them and see if the problem follows


----------



## 12kurupt (Oct 1, 2022)

So, I removed the 2590s from the volume stage and replaced them with vivids and left the 994s in the input stage. I'm getting audio in both channels, so that leads me to believe my issue is actually with the SS2590s and not the 994s. The 994s are on the board w/ the dip 8 adapter. I'll reach out to Sparkos Labs and see what they say.

edit: After listening for about an hour with the 994s in the input buffer stage, I feel micro-details are pushed forward. I'm hearing what I'd suspect are sounds meant to be subtle in the background pushed forward. The low end seems to also have come up slightly and the brightness from stock vivids in all stages very much so tamed. I do tend to lean towards enjoying a brighter sound sig, so the 994s may not be for me. I wish I could see if the 2590s balanced things out, but unfortunately no sound comes out with those in the setup.


----------



## mRaaghava

Which DAC among Gustard X26 Pro/R26 pair better with this amp and Arya Stealth?


----------



## adeadcrab

mRaaghava said:


> Which DAC among Gustard X26 Pro/R26 pair better with this amp and Arya Stealth?


I would go for Gustard R26 and alternative opamps. The DAC is apparently much better than the X26 but with the R2R warm sound, if you get a transparent sound from the Burson 3X GT with alternative opamps you will have one of the better setups possible for your headphone of choice.


----------



## mRaaghava

adeadcrab said:


> I would go for Gustard R26 and alternative opamps. The DAC is apparently much better than the X26 but with the R2R warm sound, if you get a transparent sound from the Burson 3X GT with alternative opamps you will have one of the better setups possible for your headphone of choice.


Alternate opamps means a mix of vivids and classics right?


----------



## adeadcrab

mRaaghava said:


> Alternate opamps means a mix of vivids and classics right?


Sparkos, SIL, Staccato etc.. see the previous posts in this thread


----------



## PcChip (Oct 2, 2022)

Okay, I've been playing mix-and-match all weekend between the following op amps: 

- Stock red Burson 
- JRC 5532D included in the amp box 
- SIL 994 
- Sparkos SS2590 
- Burr Brown OPA2134PA 

My absolute favorite combination is... stock red bursons on input and volume, and Sparkos SS2590 on voltage output 

Funny how that works, I could have saved myself lots of money 

Still interested in trying those Orange opamps though


----------



## 12kurupt (Oct 3, 2022)

Did a little more testing with my op-amp rolling issues and this is what I found:

1) Neither the 994s or 2590s in the volume control stage result in audio coming out of the amplifier.
2) Both the 994s and the 2590s output sound when in the input stage and vivids in the other 2 stages.

So now I don't believe either set of op-amps are the problem, but I don't understand why neither in the volume control stage will allow for audio out of the amplifier. The volume control stage works when I have vivids in them, but not when I have 3rd party op-amps in them. Very weird.

As for the sound with the 994s vs the 2590s in the input stage, I prefer the 2590s. 994s seem to darken the sound with bringing up the lower end and taming the mids. Not sure if I'm hearing much difference from 2590s to vivids, but I do enjoy the sound I'm hearing with them on the amp.


----------



## sawindra

PcChip said:


> Okay, I've been playing mix-and-match all weekend between the following op amps:
> 
> - Stock red Burson
> - JRC 5532D included in the amp box
> ...




when you hear the Orange Op-amps, you will forget about the equipment and listen to music all day..


----------



## PcChip

sawindra said:


> when you hear the Orange Op-amps, you will forget about the equipment and listen to music all day..


Are you saying all 6? 

Also have you compared them to others?


----------



## sawindra

PcChip said:


> Are you saying all 6?
> 
> Also have you compared them to others?




yes.

for volume i use -130 db op-amps from alfa rppar . it's a company from Latvia. I accidentally found them via a russian youtuber!

the bursons smear details... in comparison


----------



## PcChip

sawindra said:


> yes.
> 
> for volume i use -130 db op-amps from alfa rppar . it's a company from Latvia. I accidentally found them via a russian youtuber!
> 
> the bursons smear details... in comparison


So are you suggesting orange or alfa rppar? And all 6 of each or a mix?


----------



## sawindra

I use alfa rppar as402 for volume buffer
Orange duals for voltage stage
input stage  i switch between Sparkos Pro 2590, Muzg duals and Orange Duals


70% of the time the sparkos..i prefer


----------



## 12kurupt

Final update on my op amp issues. Reached out to Burson audio support and they advised me to not use third party op amps as customers have reported back with burnt headphones or fried units. They don’t cover them through warranty and so only recommend I use their op amps in my unit. Unfortunate as heck, but I suppose I’m just unlucky that my volume stage won’t accept third party op amps. I’ll likely sell my 994s and stick with my 2590s as I prefer the sound with them in the input buffer stage. Might try out the v6 casuals since they should work in the volume stage.


----------



## LegionofDoom (Oct 3, 2022)

12kurupt said:


> Final update on my op amp issues. Reached out to Burson audio support and they advised me to not use third party op amps as customers have reported back with burnt headphones or fried units. They don’t cover them through warranty and so only recommend I use their op amps in my unit. Unfortunate as heck, but I suppose I’m just unlucky that my volume stage won’t accept third party op amps. I’ll likely sell my 994s and stick with my 2590s as I prefer the sound with them in the input buffer stage. Might try out the v6 casuals since they should work in the volume stage.


I am trialing this config.  So far outstanding and the most “tube-like” of anything I have tried.   Need more time evaluating, but I really like what V6 Classics bring to the table.  It’s the first config where I stop thinking…and just get lost in the music.  I can also now explore more of the high gain setting now on the GT without it feeling like overkill.   Man, this thing is fun to own.


----------



## ericx85

12kurupt said:


> Final update on my op amp issues. Reached out to Burson audio support and they advised me to not use third party op amps as customers have reported back with burnt headphones or fried units. They don’t cover them through warranty and so only recommend I use their op amps in my unit. Unfortunate as heck, but I suppose I’m just unlucky that my volume stage won’t accept third party op amps. I’ll likely sell my 994s and stick with my 2590s as I prefer the sound with them in the input buffer stage. Might try out the v6 casuals since they should work in the volume stage.


Im surprised they would say something like that, unless my memory is wrong Im sure they used op amp swapping as a selling point. If that is the case, they need to offer more than 2 options of op amps considering people have seen pretty sizeable improvements swapping out the v6


----------



## 12kurupt

ericx85 said:


> Im surprised they would say something like that, unless my memory is wrong Im sure they used op amp swapping as a selling point. If that is the case, they need to offer more than 2 options of op amps considering people have seen pretty sizeable improvements swapping out the v6


Attaching my correspondence with Burson audio. Apparently others have complained about the Sparkos.


----------



## PcChip

sawindra said:


> I use alfa rppar as402 for volume buffer
> Orange duals for voltage stage
> input stage  i switch between Sparkos Pro 2590, Muzg duals and Orange Duals
> 
> ...


I emailed alfa rppar to ask how to buy their opamps since there isn't a way to buy them on their website (which is very strange), they replied and said I have to send them a wire transfer!  

Yeah I'm gonna drive to my bank, wait in line and pay a fee because they aren't living in this century


----------



## ericx85

12kurupt said:


> Attaching my correspondence with Burson audio. Apparently others have complained about the Sparkos.


Im wondering if the problems people ran into were because of them putting the opamps in the wrong direction, like the little curve on the sockets didnt match up.


----------



## Pashmeister

ericx85 said:


> Im wondering if the problems people ran into were because of them putting the opamps in the wrong direction, like the little curve on the sockets didnt match up.


It’s possible. I bet it is mostly due to user error, or could a faulty op-amp. But probably more due to the former.


----------



## 12kurupt

Pashmeister said:


> It’s possible. I bet it is mostly due to user error, or could a faulty op-amp. But probably more due to the former.


that makes sense. In my case, I followed the images in the thread which are in the correct orientation. My only thought is that the op-amps aren't making contact despite being inserted correctly. Even trying them with the BA extenders, they still don't work. My final attempt at seeing if they work is purchasing the dip8 sockets from burson website and seeing if they help with contact if that's the issue. If that doesn't work, I'll just concede that my unit will not accept 3rd party op-amps in that stage. I'll just stick to using them in the input buffer and perhaps try some v6 casuals to hear something different than v6 vivds in that volume stage.


----------



## lightoflight

LegionofDoom said:


> I am trialing this config.  So far outstanding and the most “tube-like” of anything I have tried.   Need more time evaluating, but I really like what V6 Classics bring to the table.  It’s the first config where I stop thinking…and just get lost in the music.  I can also now explore more of the high gain setting now on the GT without it feeling like overkill.   Man, this thing is fun to own.


That's great! I need to find someone to trade my Vivids for Classics.


----------



## PcChip

my bet is that the pins weren't inserted correctly, which is easy to do as I did it myself and had to get a flashlight under there to figure out why I had no sound - only six pins were in instead of all 8


----------



## rmsanger (Oct 5, 2022)

Not the greatest of reviews and obviously weird comps to other amps.   His comments on the sub out were interesting though.


----------



## ericx85

rmsanger said:


> Not the greatest of reviews and obviously weird comps to other amps.   His comments on the sub out were interesting though.



If he went out of his way for clean power I can see how the chargers make no difference for him. I can also sort of agree with the price. I got the GT at its reduced price before its release and they were taking preorders. For 2500, as well as the additional cost of the supercharger (Preorders got the supercharger free also, not sure if thats the case right now for new units). For 2500, on top of the supercharger, and --in its stock form--, its definitely overpriced. I love my GT, and I love it even more after the op amp upgrades. But the cheaper stuff caught up pretty quick. I tried out a friends A90D and its definitely more enjoyable to me than the original. Enough so that I got one as a backup amp.


----------



## Pashmeister (Oct 6, 2022)

Those with the Sparkos and SILs, did u find your gain/volume being lower than stock comfig? Somehow I now listen to music with volume turned up more than usual (90 on high gain still listenable foe Susvara)


----------



## Slim1970

Pashmeister said:


> Those with the Sparkos and SILs, did u find your gain/volume being lower than stock comfig? Somehow I now listen to music with volume turned up more than usual (90 on high gain still listenable).


That's very loud. I have yet to go pass 55 on high gain with my AB-1266 TC's. The 3X GT is pushing the crap out of these headphones. What headphones are you using?


----------



## rreynolds

Pashmeister said:


> Those with the Sparkos and SILs, did u find your gain/volume being lower than stock comfig? Somehow I now listen to music with volume turned up more than usual (90 on high gain still listenable).


Very few circumstances where I've had to go past 65-70, even with the Susvara on high gain. Weird.


----------



## Pashmeister

Slim1970 said:


> That's very loud. I have yet to go pass 55 on high gain with my AB-1266 TC's. The 3X GT is pushing the crap out of these headphones. What headphones are you using?


Susvara. Edited!


----------



## Slim1970

Pashmeister said:


> Susvara. Edited!


Haha, the Susvara's are a tough load, but I was never able to get up 90. Even when I had the Conductor 3XR. I was hovering around 70 at the most. The Soloist 3X GT is even more powerful than that amp was.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Gping Volume 90 (High gain) to Susvara is simply too loud and far out of my ears capability (Paired with 5V DAC).


----------



## Pashmeister

I think maybe it’s the op-amp configuration or how they were inserted, I dunno! But when I switched op amps around they’re back to normal gain. Back to 50+ on high gain with the Susvara now. Didn’t know gain could be significantly affected by op amp rolling sometimes.


----------



## Slim1970

Pashmeister said:


> I think maybe it’s the op-amp configuration or how they were inserted, I dunno! But when I switched op amps around they’re back to normal gain. Back to 50+ on high gain with the Susvara now. Didn’t know gain could be significantly affected by op amp rolling sometimes.


It's shouldn't be that drastic of a change since most of the aftermarket op-amps have some gain build into them.


----------



## Pashmeister

Slim1970 said:


> It's shouldn't be that drastic of a change since most of the aftermarket op-amps have some gain build into them.


I agree it shouldn’t! And yet, there I was. Either it was the op amp (or how loosely they were inserted) or perhaps a software hiccup in either Roon or HQplayer


----------



## Slim1970

Pashmeister said:


> I agree it shouldn’t! And yet, there I was. Either it was the op amp (or how loosely they were inserted) or perhaps a software hiccup in either Roon or HQplayer


Yeah, definitely a weird phenomenon. Is the problem repeatable? You may have a bad op-amp or socket


----------



## kenjamin0523 (Oct 19, 2022)

Got my 3x gt today. Firstly I worry about a fan noise, but when I turn it on first time, I barely hear it.
The sound is good with my R26 dac, very transparent with stock opamp, but sound on bright side on Sus vs Utopia.
Trying #8 config and really enjoy the sound. The transparent still there add a little warm on mid and subbass, sound like tube amp confirmed. Will try some other configs later.
GT now drives my Sus at 56 volume on low gain. Do I need to use medium or high gain?


----------



## LegionofDoom (Oct 19, 2022)

I have been experiencing the config shown in the pic below for several weeks now.  With no Vivids in the circuit, the variance to the stock config is profound. 

I will describe this config as rather “tube-like”.   But before I do, on a psychic level this configuration is probably the first time I have gone from listening to the music…to enjoying the music.   Of course sometimes I do like a deep dive on details and transparent sparkle, but it is more of a place to visit—not where I want to live full time.

So for listening notes:  bass is more prominent with low end rumble and weight.   Probably a bit more bloomy, versus tighter and precise.  I compare it to someone who is bulky but fit…to someone more shredded and cut.  You just get a bit more meat to the bass.  Feels like a 5-10% bump at the expense of the same amount of definition.  I put this all somewhat in the tweak zone as opposed a major change.

Stage.   I find the Classics somewhat more holographic.   The listening experience feels bigger and wider, as if I am sitting a bit further away from the performance.   To me this sounds a little more “real”…and it is pleasing.

Dynamics.   Small reduction.   My notes says there sounds a bit less “energy” to everything.  This is more a feeling than a tone change.   I simply find the performance more relaxed.  Some tracks this is fine.  Others I yearned for a little more.  This is more where the tube-like presentation creeps in.

Mids/highs.   I think the mids are glorious and really no change from Vivids.  The highs are more rolled off.  If you have a shouty highs perception of stock…many configs can tame that.  This config eliminates it in my opinion.  You may miss the sparkle and ultimate detail transparency if you really vibe on that.  I think I hear still a ton of detail…it’s just not set to “max”.

Bottomline:   If you have other warm amps or tube amps, this might be a step too close to them to ruin the distinction of owning a GT.  If you only own a GT, and occasionally wish you owned a tube amp, this config is an excellent  proxy.

A few days ago I went back to a pair of Vivids and removed the Classics.  That lasted one night and I put the Classics back in.   I guess that speaks volumes as to my ultimate satisfaction.   If I had to give one word to this config…it’s “pleasing”.    That’s perhaps not a typical audiophile adjective, but there you have it.  Ultimately  a fair retort might be I op amp rolled my way far enough away from stock that I have to accept that I really don’t like a stock GT.   I probably do have to accept that.  But I do really REALLY like where I landed.   I still think that makes it a good purchase for me in the final analysis.

Cheers!


----------



## kenjamin0523

It’s a #8 config which I mentioned as well. Relaxing, meaty, emotion.


----------



## LegionofDoom

kenjamin0523 said:


> It’s a #8 config which I mentioned as well. Relaxing, meaty, emotion.


Very much agree that “emotion” comes back 100% to the listening experience.   I consider emotion the obverse of “analytical.”

Well said!


----------



## lightoflight

Thanks for the descriptive assessment, guys. I'll be adding it to the document.

I'd love to try the Classics out someday, as I am trying to find someone to trade with.


----------



## 12kurupt

sorry for the plug, but figure someone may be interested.

I've listed my SIL 994s on classifieds if anyone has been looking to try them at a discount. Thanks & happy listening!


----------



## Dixter

LegionofDoom said:


> I have been experiencing the config shown in the pic below for several weeks now.  With no Vivids in the circuit, the variance to the stock config is profound.
> 
> I will describe this config as rather “tube-like”.   But before I do, on a psychic level this configuration is probably the first time I have gone from listening to the music…to enjoying the music.   Of course sometimes I do like a deep dive on details and transparent sparkle, but it is more of a place to visit—not where I want to live full time.
> 
> ...


heys guys/girls...    just got a new Burson yesterday...  only been turned on once so far...  I like every thing about it but would like to tone it down a little with op amps...

@LegionofDoom  ....   can you please tell me what op amps you are using and in what stage of the amp...  it sounds like you have yours tuned to what I like too...

thanks


----------



## kenjamin0523

lightoflight said:


> Thanks for the descriptive assessment, guys. I'll be adding it to the document.
> 
> I'd love to try the Classics out someday, as I am trying to find someone to trade with.


Thanks for sharing many wonderful config. I’m new in opamp world. Now I have SL2590s - 994s - V6 Vivids - V6 classic. Can you describe more about signature sound of each opamp?


----------



## mRaaghava

Did anyone tried Sparkos SS3602 Dual Discreet Opamps in their GTs?


----------



## Pashmeister

mRaaghava said:


> Did anyone tried Sparkos SS3602 Dual Discreet Opamps in their GTs?


I’m using them with ss2590. Somehow preferring them over the SILs in my config


----------



## mRaaghava

Pashmeister said:


> I’m using them with ss2590. Somehow preferring them over the SILs in my config


Nice. In what configuration you are using both 2590 and 3602?


----------



## Pashmeister

mRaaghava said:


> Nice. In what configuration you are using both 2590 and 3602?


Currntly 2590 in the input buffer and 3602 in volume control


----------



## mRaaghava

Pashmeister said:


> Currntly 2590 in the input buffer and 3602 in volume control


Pinged you directly. Please check.


----------



## ozziegurkan

Hi all, I have put my Burson 3X GT (red) up for sale. It is only 6 months old. I also have the op-amps as extra add-ons. It is on Audiogon.


----------



## DMITRIY R

ozziegurkan said:


> Hi all, I have put my Burson 3X GT (red) up for sale. It is only 6 months old. I also have the op-amps as extra add-ons. It is on Audiogon.


Orr win?


----------



## ozziegurkan

DMITRIY R said:


> Orr win?


Lol. Yes.


----------



## Dixter

ozziegurkan said:


> Lol. Yes.


@ozziegurkan  if you don't mind why are you selling it...  and how well did the opamp rolling go for ya...


----------



## ozziegurkan

Dixter said:


> @ozziegurkan  if you don't mind why are you selling it...  and how well did the opamp rolling go for ya...


I have been consolidating the solid-state amps down to just one. I currently have the Ferrum OOR and really do love its organic sound over the Burson. The OOR is definitely closer to a tube sound than Burson. Burson is more lively, dynamic, and sharp. The opamp rolling was actually fun but it didn’t get me closer to what I prefer with my giant tube amps and the OOR. Nothing wrong with the Burson. As a matter of fact, I thought about using it purely as a preamp since it is so versatile.


----------



## lightoflight (Nov 10, 2022)

I just switched up to Configuration #2 after listening to Configuration #1 for the longest time. Man, I'm falling in love with the amp again. The sound is so tube-like comparable to the Gold Lion KT77. Furthermore, I threw in my Gustard P26 preamp with Vivid V6 into the chain and it increased the soundstage width and depth. Yowsah, Yowsah, Yowsah. 😄 👯‍♂️


----------



## mRaaghava

Anybody here use Gustard R26 DAC with their GT? In stock opamp configuration. If so how does this pair sound?


----------



## Pashmeister

mRaaghava said:


> Anybody here use Gustard R26 DAC with their GT? In stock opamp configuration. If so how does this pair sound?



Very good


----------



## 12kurupt

I posted my Sparkos Labs SS2590s in classifieds for sale in case anyone is interested in trying them at a discount. Picked up a pair of the v6 classics and will settle with BA op-amps.


----------



## lightoflight (Nov 25, 2022)

I am burning in some SS3602 at the moment. So far, when listening to Karen Souza's voice, it's smooth and lush. Before when I had the Vivids in there, I would hear distortion in her voice. Soundstage and airiness are the same, only thing I noticed so far is a boost in the middle mid-range frequencies making saxophones, drum snare and voices sound brighter. Maybe the brightness will smooth out over time, we will see after 200 hours.


----------



## LegionofDoom

lightoflight said:


> I am burning in some SS3602 at the moment. So far, when listening to Karen Souza's voice, it's smooth and lush. Before when I had the Vivids in there, I would hear distortion in her voice. Soundstage and airiness are the same, only thing I noticed so far is a boost in the middle mid-range frequencies making saxophones, drum snare and voices sound brighter. Maybe the brightness will smooth out over time, we will see after 200 hours.


How are you liking the 3602 in the voltage stage?  That's the one place I still keep a Vivid or Classic.   Been pondering a smaller 3602 there


----------



## lightoflight (Nov 27, 2022)

LegionofDoom said:


> How are you liking the 3602 in the voltage stage?  That's the one place I still keep a Vivid or Classic.   Been pondering a smaller 3602 there


I am liking the higher resolution and in effect improves the imaging. The resolution additionally increases while in High gain vs Medium and Low. I also like the soundstage, it's similar to the Vivids.


----------



## sawindra

lightoflight said:


> I am burning in some SS3602 at the moment. So far, when listening to Karen Souza's voice, it's smooth and lush. Before when I had the Vivids in there, I would hear distortion in her voice. Soundstage and airiness are the same, only thing I noticed so far is a boost in the middle mid-range frequencies making saxophones, drum snare and voices sound brighter. Maybe the brightness will smooth out over time, we will see after 200 hours.



the Sonic imagery opamps adds the brightness...


----------



## lightoflight (Nov 28, 2022)

sawindra said:


> the Sonic imagery opamps adds the brightness...


It's in the lower range of brightness, more of shouty effect. It elevated the 1,800 Hz -2,000 Hz range. Anyway, after 50 hours of burn-in, it rolled off quite a bit but it's still there.


----------



## rush1

Has anyone tested both the SE and Balanced headphone out, is there any SQ improvement in balanced out?
I’m yet to have a balanced headphone cable and wondering whether if it’s a better option before getting a balanced cable.


----------



## Dixter (Nov 30, 2022)

rush1 said:


> Has anyone tested both the SE and Balanced headphone out, is there any SQ improvement in balanced out?
> I’m yet to have a balanced headphone cable and wondering whether if it’s a better option before getting a balanced cable.


@rush1 If your not using the XLR balanced out to a set of headphones then the power on the 1/4 out is half the power...  so the balanced XLR out is very different...    in balanced mode it uses two separate amp stages.....   the version that doesn't have the XLR outputs has a completely different amp section so that its output (1/4) puts out 10 watts on 1/4 ...    the unit with both 1/4 and XLR has 10 watts output on the XLR and 5 watts out on the 1/4 ...     the version that has both 1/4 and XLR will give more power options for different headphones....   you can also change the gain settings in combo with the output sockets..


----------



## rush1

Dixter said:


> @rush1 If your not using the XLR balanced out to a set of headphones then the power on the 1/4 out is half the power...  so the balanced XLR out is very different...    in balanced mode it uses two separate amp stages.....   the version that doesn't have the XLR outputs has a completely different amp section so that its output (1/4) puts out 10 watts on 1/4 ...    the unit with both 1/4 and XLR has 10 watts output on the XLR and 5 watts out on the 1/4 ...     the version that has both 1/4 and XLR will give more power options for different headphones....   you can also change the gain settings in combo with the output sockets..


Dear @Dixter thanks for replying,

My 3X GT has both ¼ and XLR outs; thus if I’m only using the ¼” it only outputs 5 watts?
and yes, mine has 3 gain settings in the menu.

Ah so now I remembered, when I auditioned the amp, I felt it has more authoritative sound (if I may describe it correctly) everything is more solid and vigorous I may say, all across medium of sound. And it was using the balanced out


----------



## LegionofDoom (Dec 5, 2022)

I am trialing config 9 after living with config 8 for a month.   I will give it at least 50 hours to burn in my new pair of 3602 op-amps at the voltage stage.

Strange feeling to be running this amp now with no colorful Burson op-amps.  Kinda makes me re-think if I’d buy “Burson” again.  Would that Sparkos Aries have been a better choice?  Hmmm.   I suppose ultimately what matters is whether it gets to a magical point for me regardless of whose silicon.

Did one hour of listening just to set a baseline tonight.   It’s now faster than with the V6 Classics.  Bass a little tighter, but less over all low end heft.   Upper registers are brighter, but not to V6 levels.   Details and resolution stepped up.  Maybe a touch bright?  Might be just right?

Will have to weigh in on staging difference in time.   “Seemed” a bit more intimate on first listen.

More in the weeks ahead.


----------



## lightoflight

LegionofDoom said:


> I am trialing config 9 after living with config 8 for a month.   I will give it at least 50 hours to burn in my new pair of 3602 op-amps at the voltage stage.
> 
> Strange feeling to be running this amp now with no colorful Burson op-omps.  Kinda makes me re-think if I’d buy “Burson” again.  Would that Sparkos Aries have been a better choice?  Hmmm.   I suppose ultimately what matters is whether it gets to a magical point for me regardless of whose silicon.
> 
> ...


The brightness at 1.8-2kHz rolled off for me and down to normal levels that I've compared to my FA-12. Low end is strong on my end, and I didn't notice any difference from the beginning.


----------



## lightoflight (Dec 10, 2022)

Well, I moved back to the Vivid V6 today. To my surprise the Vivids do have elevated sub-bass compared to the SS3602. The sub-bass with the SS3602 is clean and on a normal amount level, it's there and it will rumble when the volume is turned up. In addition, I think the sub-bass is rolled off around the 40Hz range, I just did a quick EQ test, but I will need to do more testing on this matter. The Vivids really sounds like a V shaped soundscape in contrast with the SS3602. The ladder is much warmer and vocals, wind and string instruments sounds life like. The Vivids do have a slightly wider and deeper soundstage. But I can't stand the Vivid's V shape after hearing the SS3602 so I'm moving back to the SS3602 and do more burn in. Moreover, I am running another set of SS3602 in my Gustard P26 Class-A preamp which increased the imaging and transients in my setup.


----------



## adeadcrab

lightoflight said:


> Well, I moved back to the Vivid V6 today. To my surprise the Vivids do have elevated sub-bass compared to the SS3602. The sub-bass with the SS3602 is clean and on a normal amount level, it's there and it will rumble when the volume is turned up. In addition, I think the sub-bass is rolled off around the 40Hz range, I just did a quick EQ test, but I will need to do more testing on this matter. The Vivids really sounds like a V shaped soundscape in contrast with the SS3602. The ladder is much warmer and vocals, wind and string instruments sounds life like. The Vivids do have a slightly wider and deeper soundstage. But I can't stand the Vivid's V shape after hearing the SS3602 so I'm moving back to the SS3602 and do more burn in. Moreover, I am running another set of SS3602 in my Gustard P26 Class-A preamp which increased the imaging and transients in my setup.


If you use foobar, you can alternate between the Gustard P26 @ level 99 with the Vivid Opamps and foobar at -25dB, and the P26 @ level 50 with foobar at line level (0).
The vivid opamps increase the low end (actually gets muddy at times depending on the rest of the audio chain) and also rolls off the top end noticeably.

Next month I will own the Soloist GT and plan to experiment with the seemingly unknown variable to this thread  - Staccato opamps!


----------



## Slim1970

LegionofDoom said:


> I am trialing config 9 after living with config 8 for a month.   I will give it at least 50 hours to burn in my new pair of 3602 op-amps at the voltage stage.
> 
> Strange feeling to be running this amp now with no colorful Burson op-amps.  Kinda makes me re-think if I’d buy “Burson” again.  Would that Sparkos Aries have been a better choice?  Hmmm.   I suppose ultimately what matters is whether it gets to a magical point for me regardless of whose silicon.
> 
> ...


I demoed the Sparkos Aries and the Soloist 3X GT edged it out in overall sound quality with the upgraded op-amps. In stock form, the Aries is a heck of a single ended amp. It does lacks the drive for tougher loads, which the Burson handles easily. The dual mono configuration of the Soloist 3X GT also gives it an sonic advantage. With that said, the Sparkos op-amps on their own are better than the V6 Vivids in my opinion. They improve the sonics of Soloist 3X GT immensely.


----------



## qsk78

Erwinatm said:


> No I don't have supercharger at the moment.  Now my 3GT is powered with linear PSU which I order from local builder.
> 
> Compare to stock switching psu, I can tell with LPSU the sound is smoother, tighter bass and more detailed also. It doesn't change the timbre extremely, still same signature except with additional quality above.
> 
> I shall have the supercharger next month, will make comparison.


Probably I overlooked the answer in this thread. Did you make a comparison between the Supercharger and the LPSU? Thanks


----------



## lightoflight (Dec 10, 2022)

adeadcrab said:


> If you use foobar, you can alternate between the Gustard P26 @ level 99 with the Vivid Opamps and foobar at -25dB, and the P26 @ level 50 with foobar at line level (0).
> The vivid opamps increase the low end (actually gets muddy at times depending on the rest of the audio chain) and also rolls off the top end noticeably.
> 
> Next month I will own the Soloist GT and plan to experiment with the seemingly unknown variable to this thread  - Staccato opamps!


This is interesting, I tried this with the Amazon streaming app volume at 50 and P26 at 50 and it works like you said. I was checking for sub-bass and it definitely increased in amount, I will check for other changes. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Slim1970

lightoflight said:


> Well, I moved back to the Vivid V6 today. To my surprise the Vivids do have elevated sub-bass compared to the SS3602. The sub-bass with the SS3602 is clean and on a normal amount level, it's there and it will rumble when the volume is turned up. In addition, I think the sub-bass is rolled off around the 40Hz range, I just did a quick EQ test, but I will need to do more testing on this matter. The Vivids really sounds like a V shaped soundscape in contrast with the SS3602. The ladder is much warmer and vocals, wind and string instruments sounds life like. The Vivids do have a slightly wider and deeper soundstage. But I can't stand the Vivid's V shape after hearing the SS3602 so I'm moving back to the SS3602 and do more burn in. Moreover, I am running another set of SS3602 in my Gustard P26 Class-A preamp which increased the imaging and transients in my setup.


I want to try this configuration. I've been using configuration #2 since obtaining the SIL 994's and SS2590. I made the move yesterday to configuration #1 and I'm loving the added bass presence and mid-forward sound. This works very well with the headphones I have in my collection. My Diana TC's benefit the most from this configuration. The midrange is no longer slightly recessed and the sub bass is a lot more prominent now. The Diana TC's are rocking as I'm listening to them as I type. 

I've always considered the SS3602's to be better than the V6 Vivids just for the reason you've described. I think adding them to the Voltage Gain stage could the final/best configuration for me. Thanks for all the research and trials you've done. It's a huge benefit to owners of the Soloist 3X GT. It's helping all of us who own this great amp maximize it's performance and making it even tougher to beat in comparison tests.


----------



## ThatStKildaGuy

I just picked up a pair of Burson V6 Classics. Can I have advice from those who are more knowledgeable as to where they are best suited in the 3X Gt please, or is it a matter of trial and error/preference?


----------



## Slim1970

ThatStKildaGuy said:


> I just picked up a pair of Burson V6 Classics. Can I have advice from those who are more knowledgeable as to where they are best suited in the 3X Gt please, or is it a matter of trial and error/preference?


Most are using them in the voltage gain stage, but don't hesitate to try them in other positions. @lightoflight has a link to his writeup in his post *here*. He's basically tried them in all positions and offers up commentary of how they sound. Check it out because the writeup is great!


----------



## Erwinatm (Dec 14, 2022)

qsk78 said:


> Probably I overlooked the answer in this thread. Did you make a comparison between the Supercharger and the LPSU? Thanks


I have sold my GT a few months ago, so as far as I recall,  linear power has tighter bass, slightly deeper staging. 

Super charger is a good switching power supply as well. It will improve SQ from the stock SPS, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## qsk78

Erwinatm said:


> I have sold my GT a few months ago, so as far as I recall,  linear power has tighter bass, slightly deeper staging.
> 
> Super charger is a good switching power supply as well. It will improve SQ from the stock SPS, you won't be dissapointed.


Thank you. I use the GT with the super charger from the beginning. Just wonder if I need to upgrade it with a very good LPSU..


----------



## ericx85

Supercharger is probably as good as a switch mode can get for now


----------



## qsk78 (Dec 14, 2022)

ericx85 said:


> Supercharger is probably as good as a switch mode can get for now


Yes, I like how it works for the GT.

The idea to try a LPSU is mainly driven by my recent positive experience with my streamer when I replaced the ipowerX unit with the LPSU.



Spoiler


----------



## Slim1970

qsk78 said:


> Thank you. I use the GT with the super charger from the beginning. Just wonder if I need to upgrade it with a very good LPSU..


Adding a linear power supply won't be that much of an improvement over the super charger. Having the super charger along with the op-amp upgrades transforms the GT into one of the best solid state amps out today. 

I cycled through a number of high end amps, Luxman P-750u, HeadAmp GS-X Mk2, Yulong DA-1, XI Audio Formula S/Powerman, and a host of others. I prefer the sound and performance of the Soloist 3X GT with super charger and upgraded op-amps over those. Burson got it right with this one.


----------



## qsk78

Slim1970 said:


> upgraded op-amps over those


Well, there is a room for more experiments with the sound along with the streamer/ DAC / power supply upgrades...


----------



## Hanyong

I have Ferrum HYPSOS and it's not as good as a supercharger, also recently tried configuration 8 and the sound is really good, but the configuration 2 is still my favorite, I also ordered the orange Dual Discrete Op-Amp has not arrived yet, someone uses the orange Dual Discrete Op-Amp? Can you tell me how to install the directions separately?


----------



## Slim1970

qsk78 said:


> Well, there is a room for more experiments with the sound along with the streamer/ DAC / power supply upgrades...


Yes, every piece in your chain matters when it comes to maximizing performance. Eventually I want to add a streamer to go in front on my M-Scaler. I'm also thinking about swapping out the power supply in my DAVE with an LPS.


----------



## Hanyong

Shock absorbers, upgrade methods other than replacing op amps, worked surprisingly well.


----------



## PhazeCrive (Dec 23, 2022)

I was having issues with low bass/separation in my system. I opened up the GT, blew out the dust and went back to stock config and that solved all my issues. (Previously config 2)

Can't tell if it was the config change or the dust buildup causing these problems because I remember config 2 having tons of bass but it just stopped after awhile.

EDIT: config 1 i mean


----------



## Slim1970

PhazeCrive said:


> I was having issues with low bass/separation in my system. I opened up the GT, blew out the dust and went back to stock config and that solved all my issues. (Previously config 2)
> 
> Can't tell if it was the config change or the dust buildup causing these problems because I remember config 2 having tons of bass but it just stopped after awhile.


Interesting, I was using config #2 for the longest time. Very recently, I went to config #1. It's strange that the sound just dropped off like that.


----------



## PhazeCrive

Slim1970 said:


> Interesting, I was using config #2 for the longest time. Very recently, I went to config #1. It's strange that the sound just dropped off like that.


Yeah. I always thought the problem was the TC but as I've come to learn after about a year in this game: the headphones simply just do what the electronics tell them to. If you aren't hearing what you want to, mostly all of the time it will be the electronics.

That said I'll go back to trying other configs as running all Vivids is in no way optimal lol.


----------



## Slim1970

PhazeCrive said:


> Yeah. I always thought the problem was the TC but as I've come to learn after about a year in this game: the headphones simply just do what the electronics tell them to. If you aren't hearing what you want to, mostly all of the time it will be the electronics.
> 
> That said I'll go back to trying other configs as running all Vivids is in no way optimal lol.


Having a good source chain is very important in our hobby. Maybe more important than the headphones themselves. I tried building a system around the Susvara's and it didn't workout that great. It optimized the Susvara's sound, but my other headphones not so much. 

What I like about the Soloist 3X GT is flexibility to tweak its sound. It's very good in stock form with the Vivids, but it's great with the upgraded op-amps. Hopefully, the root cause of your issues was dust. That way you can get back to enjoying the GT in its best configuration.


----------



## PhazeCrive

Thanks...and it definitely was the dust.

What is the best config? I moved the Sonics up to the volt gain as I feel that is the stage most sensitive to the characteristic of the op amp. Feels like you have even more detail and bass than having the Vivid there blurring it all up.


----------



## Slim1970

PhazeCrive said:


> Thanks...and it definitely was the dust.
> 
> What is the best config? I moved the Sonics up to the volt gain as I feel that is the stage most sensitive to the characteristic of the op amp. Feels like you have even more detail and bass than having the Vivid there blurring it all up.


It’s really comes down to what’s sounds good to you and what works well with your headphones. I really liked configuration #2, which sounds a little bit more resolute and spacious, but gives up a little impact and dynamics. I like configuration #1 because my headphones are high resolution already. This configuration works better with my headphones as it gives them more bass presence, a midrange boost because forward presentation, and improves their dynamics. 

The GT has incredible drive and power. It has a naturally clean and spacious sound with good resolution on its own. It’s crazy to me that it can be made better. The Soloist 3X GT is my favorite solid state amp to date.


----------



## orangecrescent

I am feeding the soloist 3x gt to susvara. To make the story short, I found that if I use my singxer sa-1 as a pre-amp and feed that into the 3xgt, I am getting slightly better bass, while also getting very slightly less clean treble, but that's ok.  The sa-1 is set to high gain, and pretty much has the knob turned to the max. Xlr balanced throughout. With the sa-1, I set the amp to mid gain and volume normally stays around 25.  Without the sa-1, I need high gain with nominal volume at about 40.  My question is: will using the sa-1 with this kind of setting cause any potential damage the amp?


----------



## Slim1970

orangecrescent said:


> I am feeding the soloist 3x gt to susvara. To make the story short, I found that if I use my singxer sa-1 as a pre-amp and feed that into the 3xgt, I am getting slightly better bass, while also getting very slightly less clean treble, but that's ok.  The sa-1 is set to high gain, and pretty much has the knob turned to the max. Xlr balanced throughout. With the sa-1, I set the amp to mid gain and volume normally stays around 25.  Without the sa-1, I need high gain with nominal volume at about 40.  My question is: will using the sa-1 with this kind of setting cause any potential damage the amp?


I don’t think so, I have a friend who daisy chains his amps. You are technically double amping, so be careful with the volume levels you are feeding the GT. It does have max input voltage rating that you don’t want to exceed.


----------



## orangecrescent

Slim1970 said:


> I don’t think so, I have a friend who daisy chains his amps. You are technically double amping, so be careful with the volume levels you are feeding the GT. It does have max input voltage rating that you don’t want to exceed.


Thank you for such a quick response.  I'll double check on the voltages.


----------



## PhazeCrive (Dec 26, 2022)

Is there a new configuration chart? I've been seeing people saying "config 8 and 9" a bit.

Just got new dip8 extenders in again (after I immediately broke 1 of the 2 trying to bend them in). I've been wanting to try config 3 for a long time.


----------



## Jonathan Crouch

So what is recommended for this power wise? The 3, or 5A super charger or the Ferrum Hypsos?


----------



## qsk78

Jonathan Crouch said:


> So what is recommended for this power wise? The 3, or 5A super charger or the Ferrum Hypsos?


3A is not compatible...


----------



## lightoflight

PhazeCrive said:


> It's there a new configuration chart? I've been seeing people saying "config 8 and 9" a bit.
> 
> Just got new dip8 extenders in again (after I immediately broke 1 of the 2 trying to bend them in). I've been wanting to try config 3 for a long time.


It's the same living chart that I update when there's new relevant information.


----------



## wzl778633

A quick question, It's this good for Abyss 1266 phi tc? What I mean "good" is that it can perform 85% of 1266? And how about the AMP+DAC version? It's that one also capable for 1266?


----------



## adeadcrab

greyforest said:


> i think gt would not measure well...as 3xp is measured quite badly. however burson and ifi are both chifi company reputation wise burson is much better.


Burson is 100% Australian owned and operated.. the amp assembly is done in China / opamps in HK


----------



## qsk78

Chinese brands measure very well but do not always sound well...


----------



## Slim1970

wzl778633 said:


> A quick question, It's this good for Abyss 1266 phi tc? What I mean "good" is that it can perform 85% of 1266? And how about the AMP+DAC version? It's that one also capable for 1266?


The GT drives the AB-1266 TC’s just fine on high gain. I never got above 50 on the volume dial. What matters the most is the choice of DAC for the type of sound you want. The Soloist 3X GT is fairly transparent and will sound more like the source connected to it. If you want a more musical, warmer, textured sound with good amounts of detail go with an TOTL R2R DAC; Holo Audio, Denafrips, Mojo Audio, MSB. However, if speed, detail, clarity, resolution and more insight into the music is what you want go with good delta sigma or FPGA type DAC; Chord, dCS. Or go somewhere in between like Shiit Audio with their multibit DAC’s.

There are tons of DAC options out there. The ones I named are mostly TOTL options, but there are tiers within them to fit your budget. There are even a lot of good midrange and budget options out there as well; Topping, RME are a couple that I can think of off the top of my head. You can tailor the sound to suit your preferences. This is the fun part of the hobby.

One thing you need is good quality amplification. I can say after trying a good deal of solid state amps that Burson got it right with the Soloist 3X GT. It can be made better sounding with upgraded op-amps. With that said, don’t be afraid to explore. Even amps add to the sound of your chain. As some of them have a sound of their own. In this case, synergy between components and headphones is a must have. Finding good synergy isn’t easy, but it is fun


----------



## wzl778633

Slim1970 said:


> The GT drives the AB-1266 TC’s just fine on high gain. I never got above 50 on the volume dial. What matters the most is the choice of DAC for the type of sound you want. The Soloist 3X GT is fairly transparent and will sound more like the source connected to it. If you want a more musical, warmer, textured sound with good amounts of detail go with an TOTL R2R DAC; Holo Audio, Denafrips, Mojo Audio, MSB. However, if speed, detail, clarity, resolution and more insight into the music is what you want go with good delta sigma or FPGA type DAC; Chord, dCS. Or go somewhere in between like Shiit Audio with their multibit DAC’s.
> 
> There are tons of DAC options out there. The ones I named are mostly TOTL options, but there are tiers within them to fit your budget. There are even a lot of good midrange and budget options out there as well; Topping, RME are a couple that I can think of off the top of my head. You can tailor the sound to suit your preferences. This is the fun part of the hobby.
> 
> One thing you need is good quality amplification. I can say after trying a good deal of solid state amps that Burson got it right with the Soloist 3X GT. It can be made better sounding with upgraded op-amps. With that said, don’t be afraid to explore. Even amps add to the sound of your chain. As some of them have a sound of their own. In this case, synergy between components and headphones is a must have. Finding good synergy isn’t easy, but it is fun


Thank you for you advice! Really helps me to dig in with.

The version I brought is 3XGT with the dac also with supercharger, I'm wondering if it can handle 1266 or not.

I'm also thinking about op amp to do some upgrade but it's actually my first time to do this and I lost in the previous threads. I saw a photo with basically all the 'famous' combination of v6, 994 and 2590 but I cannot tell which one may be good for 1266 specifically. Any sugguestion?


----------



## EternalChampion

PhazeCrive said:


> Just got new dip8 extenders in again (after I immediately broke 1 of the 2 trying to bend them in).



Once it became annoying I decided to do something very simple and effective:  Before bending them to just hold them near a heat source for a few minutes for the wires to become soft and then quickly (re)arrange them before they cool down again. 

I never lost a single extender after doing that.  And I'm now left with 10 spare


----------



## Slim1970

wzl778633 said:


> Thank you for you advice! Really helps me to dig in with.
> 
> The version I brought is 3XGT with the dac also with supercharger, I'm wondering if it can handle 1266 or not.
> 
> I'm also thinking about op amp to do some upgrade but it's actually my first time to do this and I lost in the previous threads. I saw a photo with basically all the 'famous' combination of v6, 994 and 2590 but I cannot tell which one may be good for 1266 specifically. Any sugguestion?


For the AB-1266 TC’s, I recommend option #1 with the more mid forward sound. The AB-1266 TC are an improvement over the other iterations, but the midrange still sits back. Option #1 really helps to balance out the sound with that headphone.


----------



## wzl778633

Slim1970 said:


> For the AB-1266 TC’s, I recommend option #1 with the more mid forward sound. The AB-1266 TC are an improvement over the other iterations, but the midrange still sits back. Option #1 really helps to balance out the sound with that headphone.


Thank you, I will try it when I get my 3XGT.

Also, have you ever tried the DAC on 3XGT, I want to know how good is that.


----------



## Slim1970

wzl778633 said:


> Thank you, I will try it when I get my 3XGT.
> 
> Also, have you ever tried the DAC on 3XGT, I want to know how good is that.


My GT is the amp only version. I'm using an RME ADI-2 as the DAC for it. If I'm not mistaken, the Burson Conductor 3X GT uses the ESS9038 chipset and RME is using the ESS9028Q2M DAC chip. Another difference is Burson is using a dual DAC configuration. So they are integrated differently. The RME has a lot more features giving me a lot flexibility for dialing in the sound.


----------



## wzl778633 (Dec 26, 2022)

Slim1970 said:


> My GT is the amp only version. I'm using an RME ADI-2 as the DAC for it. If I'm not mistaken, the Burson Conductor 3X GT uses the ESS9038 chipset and RME is using the ESS9028Q2M DAC chip. Another difference is Burson is using a dual DAC configuration. So they are integrated differently. The RME has a lot more features giving me a lot flexibility for dialing in the sound.


Oh, that reminds me, between Burson Conductor 3X GT and soloist 3X GT, dose the amp part have anything different? Or just DAC/Non-DAC with the same amp.

I don't know why they made their names in an awkward way....


----------



## wzl778633 (Dec 26, 2022)

Slim1970 said:


> My GT is the amp only version. I'm using an RME ADI-2 as the DAC for it. If I'm not mistaken, the Burson Conductor 3X GT uses the ESS9038 chipset and RME is using the ESS9028Q2M DAC chip. Another difference is Burson is using a dual DAC configuration. So they are integrated differently. The RME has a lot more features giving me a lot flexibility for dialing in the sound.


And also, the op-amp slots on Conductor 3x GT are stupid. I don't even know how to put everything in it.


----------



## Slim1970

wzl778633 said:


> Oh, that reminds me, between Burson Conductor 3X GT and soloist 3X GT, dose the amp part have anything different? Or just DAC/Non-DAC with the same amp.
> 
> I don't know why they made their names in an awkward way....


Yes, the Conductor 3X GT, just adds the DAC section. The amp is still the same, but the op-amp layout has moved or shift to make room for the DAC and USB sections.


----------



## wzl778633

Slim1970 said:


> Yes, the Conductor 3X GT, just adds the DAC section. The amp is still the same, but the op-amp layout has moved or shift to make room for the DAC and USB sections.


Thanks! I'm still looking for some op-amp solution pic for Conductor 3X GT. Although the slots chain kind work similar like soloist, but the room for the slots is really making me mad. I don't know how to put 994 and ss2590 properly in to these slots.


----------



## qsk78

I decided to check what is inside my GT *after 1 year of operation *- no dust (almost), there is a very thin layer of dust on the fan blades. That's it!


----------



## PhazeCrive (Dec 26, 2022)

wzl778633 said:


> Thanks! I'm still looking for some op-amp solution pic for Conductor 3X GT. Although the slots chain kind work similar like soloist, but the room for the slots is really making me mad. I don't know how to put 994 and ss2590 properly in to these slots.


Look at the half moon on the dip8 socket. If it's on the left, turn the op that way to fit in. Through trial and error you will realize which way the op amps should be facing. If not, refer to the images in the charts. The SILs should have a black sharpie marker indicating which side is front. Important to keep in mind the Volt Gain stage is reversed


----------



## wzl778633

PhazeCrive said:


> Look at the half moon on the dip8 socket. If it's on the left, turn the op that way to fit in. Through trial and error you will realize which way the op amps should be facing. If not, refer to the images in the charts. The SILs should have a black sharpie marker indicating which side is front. Important to keep in mind the Volt Gain stage is reversed


Thanks for the reply. But what I mean is not about the install method for OP-AMP, its about the room that conductor 3XGT left for op-amp is too small for something like SS2590. The slots are basically be placed together.


----------



## PhazeCrive

Look for something like these. Dip8 extenders. May need longer ones as those slots are quite cramped. Bend them only at the middle, or you will break these.


----------



## Slim1970

wzl778633 said:


> Thanks for the reply. But what I mean is not about the install method for OP-AMP, its about the room that conductor 3XGT left for op-amp is too small for something like SS2590. The slots are basically be placed together.


Yes, the Conductor 3X GT is really not op-amp rolling friendly.


----------



## spacelion2077

Hey guys. Do you guys know how to tell if opamps are faulty? My hd800s sounded fine on it before now it's sounding thin flat and treble peak is very noticeable. Do you think this is the headphones issue or opamp?


----------



## mynamesjeff

excuse the stupid question but I’m wondering is it ok to put a micro fibre tea towel over my gt when I’m not using it and it is on standby? Reason is I have a ragdoll cat who like to get up around my gear and I don’t want his fur getting inside the fan. 

I have a cool stand on order but won’t arrive for 3-6 weeks.


----------



## Hanyong

When I don't use it, I cover it with a cloth to avoid dust accumulation. I also have a stand, but I don't use it now. I tried isoacoustics orea, and the sound has greatly improved.


----------



## DMITRIY R

mynamesjeff said:


> excuse the stupid question but I’m wondering is it ok to put a micro fibre tea towel over my gt when I’m not using it and it is on standby? Reason is I have a ragdoll cat who like to get up around my gear and I don’t want his fur getting inside the fan.
> 
> I have a cool stand on order but won’t arrive for 3-6 weeks.


No problem. Less dust inside the device.


----------



## mynamesjeff

Curious to know what gain do you guys use your Susvaras on this? I've been meddling with Medium and High and was originally on medium (around 58) but now I've got a custom silver plated copper cable I was not satisfied with the sound on Medium. Felt like I lost some dynamics and airiness of the stock cable. However putting it on high (around 48) seems to have improved the sound a lot.


----------



## ppbb

Any thoughts on the Soloist GT with Timekeeper 3X-GT monoblocks to run a Susvara? I run the Susvara on the Soloist but am at 80 out of 100 on high gain and might want to see what the extra power of the timekeeper mono blocks provide.


----------



## rmsanger

ppbb said:


> Any thoughts on the Soloist GT with Timekeeper 3X-GT monoblocks to run a Susvara? I run the Susvara on the Soloist but am at 80 out of 100 on high gain and might want to see what the extra power of the timekeeper mono blocks provide.



https://soundnews.net/amplifiers/power-amps/burson-timekeeper-3x-gt-in-dual-mono-we-trust/

Sandu did an extensive writeup where he talks about that exact setup.   I think he's a member here but he also responds to comments on his site if you have specific questions.


----------



## John Buchanan

wzl778633 said:


> Thanks! I'm still looking for some op-amp solution pic for Conductor 3X GT. Although the slots chain kind work similar like soloist, but the room for the slots is really making me mad. I don't know how to put 994 and ss2590 properly in to these slots.


Thry aren't designed for anything apart from Burson op-amps. Sounds like a good design idea to me.


----------



## nephilim32

qsk78 said:


> I decided to check what is inside my GT *after 1 year of operation *- no dust (almost), there is a very thin layer of dust on the fan blades. That's it!


The heat alone from the amp does dissipate a lot of the dust anyway. Gets hot in there, regardless of the fan.


----------

